# Show No Fear! DIS Exclusive Viva Italia+DLP TR Sept 2014*COMPLETE* New TR link added 7/3



## khertz

_The second star to the right_
_Shines in the night for you_
_To tell you that the dreams you plan_
_Really can come true_
​Buongiorno! Welcome, DIS Family, old & new to my latest TR. While I am no stranger to WDW and DL trip reports (as you can see from my signature), this is my very first foray into an Adventures By Disney TR that will include a little bonus of Disneyland Paris at the end. I hope you're ready for an immense number of photos because DH took about nearly 6000 on our 12 day journey! Of course, I won't be posting all of them, but this TR will definitely be jam packed with photos, so if that's your thing, you have come to the right place.

First up, I thought I'd do a quick introduction to the two of us and then a recap of how this trip came to fruition. 




Pic by Mike 01 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​There we are in a photo taken by one of our fellow adventurers, Mike! I'm Kristy, your narrator, and along with me is my DH of 7 years, Dustin. He can sometimes be found on the boards as DDuck4Life but he is mostly a lurker and doesn't post a whole lot.

My illustrious titles include mom to an adorable nearly-4-year-old, wife, and pediatric oncology RN. I am a huge Disney nut, particularly when it comes to the movies and the parks. I have been to WDW a total of 12 times and to DL twice with a third stay to come next year. 

DH is an amazing husband and father, and works as a radiation safety officer in the oil field. He loves our Disney trips as much as I do, though he doesn't relish in the year of planning that comes before them the way that I do. He is a big fan of all things Donald Duck and in the past couple of years has taken up an interest in photography, so you will have him to thank for the photos you see in this TR. I started out taking a few photos on my point & shoot camera, then quickly realized I was totally wasting my time as DH was photographing EVERYTHING!

Now that you have the "Who," let's discuss the "Why" of how this trip came to be. Visiting Italy is something I have wanted to do since high school, but my parents don't fly so it was completely out of the question for a family vacation. I didn't ever think I'd actually make it there, but then a couple of things happened: Adventures By Disney and the DIS Unplugged podcast! Every time I listened to shows recapping their Viva Italia adventures, I decided I just HAD to get to Italy myself! After a little convincing, DH was on board, but not completely sold on the ABD aspect because it's so expensive. I tried to plan the trip on my own for about 5 minutes before realizing how complicated it would be to make sure we saw everything we wanted to see, got ourselves from city to city, figure out where to stay, etc. Eventually I convinced him that ABD would be worth the premium price to have all of those things taken care of for us. Then it just became a question of when.

About a year and a half ago, we decided that fall 2014 would be the ideal time for us. DS would be a little older and I figured it'd be easier to leave him for a long trip rotfl: yeah, right). Plus, because of how his birthday falls, he wouldn't have started Pre-K yet, which is good because I didn't want him missing 2 weeks of school so we could go on vacation since we don't have family nearby that could stay with him while we were gone. We figured sometime around our anniversary in September would be good, but we did discuss that if there happened to be a DIS Exclusive trip at another time, we'd change our dates to go if we could.

Fast forward to May 2013 when ABD was just about to release the dates for 2014. We knew we would be booking through Dreams Unlimited, so I told DH he should email Kevin to start an email rapport before the dates were released in preparation for when we were ready to book. Kevin emailed back and said they were tentatively planning a DIS Exclusive Viva Italia departure, and lucky for us, it was exactly the time of year we wanted to go! We had to wait awhile for the departure details to be finalized with ABD, but then we went ahead and booked. We could have saved some money by taking a regular Viva trip, but we trusted that Kevin & John were making changes that could only enhance the trip, despite the extra cost. Boy, are we ever glad we made that decision! 

We decided to add on a pre-night in Rome to get adjusted before the ABD trip officially started. We thought about adding a post-night in Venice, but ultimately didn't. Instead, DH wanted to check something off of his bucket list and visit Disneyland Paris! Since it seemed like we would end up passing through Charles de Gaulle on our way home, after convincing me to add onto our trip, we decided to extend our layover so to speak and add 2 nights in Paris with a day in the DL Paris parks. 

Our trip dates were September 14th-26th.  I can't say it was an easy decision for me to leave DS for such a long time, but now that we have done it, we definitely made the right decision. He had some good quality time with both sets of grandparents, and DH and I had an amazing trip that was honestly a dream come true for both of us. 

I hope you will join me as I recap our adventure, because in addition to all of the pictures, we also had some amazing experiences, so much good food, a lot of laughs, and gelato...*oh so much gelato*!!

So I think that's enough yapping about the trip, let's go, shall we? Or should I say...Andiamo!!


----------



## khertz

*Chapter Links*

Introduction

_*Adventures By Disney - Viva Italia*_

*Monday September 15th*
Day 1 Part 1: I'm Leavin' On A Jet Plane
Day 1 Part 2: Wandering Around Rome
Day 1 Part 3: Twilight In Trastevere
Day 1 Part 4: A Little Slice of Heaven

_*Tuesday September 16th*_
Day 2 Part 1: The Path Is Alive
Day 2 Part 2: The Altars of Science
Day 2 Part 3: If It's Not Baroque, Don't Fix It!
Day 2 Part 4: Castel Sant'Angelo
Day 2 Part 5: Church Tour of Rome
Day 2 Part 6: Emperor Mickey is my Favorite!
Day 2 Part 7: Welcome, Welcome, Welcome!
Day 2 Part 8: It's Only the Beginning!

_*Wednesday September 17th*_
Day 3 Part 1: All Roads Lead to Rome!
Day 3 Part 2: Are You Not Entertained?!
Day 3 Part 3: Walking the Ancient Roads
Day 3 Part 4: How Much Pizza Can You Eat?
Day 3 Part 5: When Is A Dome Not Really A Dome?
Day 3 Part 6: First Taste of GROM!
Day 3 Part 7: Beware the Street Peddlers!
Day 3 Part 8: Dinner on the Appian Way

_*Thursday September 18th*_
Day 4 Part 1: Let's Be Civilized
Day 4 Part 2: Vatican Museum
Day 4 Part 3: Sistine Chapel
Day 4 Part 4: St. Peter's
Day 4 Part 5: Farewell to the Vatican!
Day 4 Part 6: All 'Dem Bones!
Day 4 Part 7: Sunset at the Colosseum

DIS Unplugged Links!

_*Friday September 19th*_
Day 5 Part 1: Funiculì, Funiculà
Day 5 Part 2: Shop Till You Drop
Day 5 Part 3: Make Your Dreams Into Reality
Day 5 Part 4: The Most Beautiful Backyard In Existence
Day 5 Part 5: Do You Wanna Build A Snowman?
Day 5 Part 6: Casa Toscana
Day 5 Part 7: A Nighttime Photo Walk In Firenze

_*Saturday September 20th*_
Day 6 Part 1: Andiamo! Let's Explore Florence!
Day 6 Part 2: The Gates of Paradise
Day 6 Part 3: Time for a Gelato Break
Day 6 Part 4: Piazza della Signoria
Day 6 Part 5: VIP Palazzo Vecchio Tour
Day 6 Part 6: Secret Passages and Spy Windows
Day 6 Part 7: On Our Own In Florence
Day 6 Part 8: The Beauty of David
Day 6 Part 9: Acqua Al 2

_*Sunday September 21st*_
Day 7 Part 1: The Uffizi Gallery
Day 7 Part 2: Michelangelo, Botticelli & Da Vinci, oh my!
Day 7 Part 3: People Watching in Florence
Day 7 Part 4: Trattoria San Lorenzo
Day 7 Part 5: All Aboard the Shoo Shoo Train
Day 7 Part 6: The Leaning Tower of Pisa
Day 7 Part 7: Nighttime in Florence

_*Monday September 22nd*_
Day 8 Part 1: ItaliaRail
Day 8 Part 2: Riding the Gondola
Day 8 Part 3: Walking to St. Mark's Square
Day 8 Part 4: St. Mark's Basilica
Day 8 Part 5: Escaping the Rain!

_*Tuesday September 23rd*_
Day 9 Part 1: Sunrise Over Venice
Day 9 Part 2: Doge's Palace
Day 9 Part 3: Exploring the Armory
Day 9 Part 4: The Bridge of Sighs
Day 9 Part 5: Shopping on the Rialto Bridge
Day 9 Part 6: Blink & You'll Miss It!
Day 9 Part 7: Arrivederci, Venezia!
Day 9 Part 8: The City At Night​ 
Murano Glass Blowing Demonstration Videos

*Disneyland Paris*

_*Wednesday September 24th*_
Day 10 Part 1: Pixie Dust Away!
Day 10 Part 2: Disney Magic on Parade!
Day 10 Part 3: Le Chateau de la Belle au Bois Dormant
Day 10 Part 4: Italy in Paris
Day 10 Part 5: Drink Up Me Hearties, Yo Ho!
Day 10 Part 6: Grim Grinning Ghosts
Day 10 Part 7: Disney Dreams
Day 10 Part 8: Goodnight, Disneyland Paris
_
*Thursday September 25th*_
Day 11 Part 1: Early Entry
Day 11 Part 2: Discovering Discoveryland
Day 11 Part 3: Beware of Dragon
Day 11 Part 4: The Wildest Ride in the Wilderness
Day 11 Part 5: Fantasyland
Day 11 Part 6: The Big Easy in Paris!
Day 11 Part 7: Crushing the Studios
Day 11 Part 8: 1000 Happy Haunts
Day 11 Part 9: Finding (Captain) Nemo
Day 11 Part 10: Day to Night
Day 11 Part 11: One More Disney Dream
Day 11 Part 12: Goodbye, Disneyland Paris!​ 
​


----------



## WebmasterMike

WooHoo!


----------



## sayhello

Oh, cool!    Looking forward to hearing about this trip!  I've traveled with several folks that you traveled with, so I've seen & heard bits and pieces on facebook.  It will be great to hear about the entire thing!

Sayhello


----------



## khertz

*Day 1:* Monday September 15th

Our adventure actually started on Sunday September 14th when we finished packing up and headed to New Orleans to drop off DS and our cat Callie with my parents. We had some time to kill there before we had to leave for the airport to spend with DS, but he just kept asking us when we were going on our big trip. He was definitely not fazed by the idea of us leaving! He was ready to spend some time with his grandparents. I did manage to convince him to take a photo with us before we left.




01-000 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​ 
We left for the airport around 1 for our 3 pm flight. The flight was pretty uneventful and soon we had made it to JFK in New York.

Our flight from there was at 10:30 pm, so we thought we had plenty of time, but we weren't prepared for how confused we were going to get. We had to exit the secure area and walk out of the airport to walk down to another terminal, then we tried to go through security again only to be told we had to check in again and reprint our boarding passes. We went over to find a huge check in line at Alitalia, which we stood in for awhile before we realized there was a much shorter line just for Delta connecting flights. We got back through security and spent a ridiculous amount of money for food at Panini Express because it was the only food option. Because there were no open seats at our gate, we stood off to the side and unintentionally started a line behind us and ended up boarding first after the first class passengers boarded!

Another 8 hour uneventful flight followed where we both did our best to sleep as much as possible. I woke up for dinner, which was pasta, bread, and a fluffy cream cake that looked like cheesecake and I was SO disappointed when it wasn't! I promise, the food porn pictures improve in quality from here on out. 




Untitled by disneymom1024, on Flickr​I slept again until breakfast service passed, which was a chocolate pastry, yogurt, and Milano cookies. 




Untitled by disneymom1024, on Flickr​We landed in Rome around 12:30 pm or so, and immediately had to wait in what felt like a huge cattle pen for passport control! DH used his "fill in all available space" technique to avoid the even longer line that had formed as the mass of people turned a corner, and we got through probably a little faster that way. As soon as we got our passports stamped and we walked through, we saw our ABD greeter waiting for us!

He quickly helped us with our bags, which got kind of crazy because several flights were waiting for their bags at the same carousel. He then walked us outside to meet our driver, who was gorgeous! He looked like an Italian Bradley Cooper! He didn't speak much English, so he was quiet for most of the drive, but he did point out a few landmarks to us along the way. This was our first experience with CRAZY Italian drivers! As we heard later from one of the guides, it seems that there, traffic signals and things like painted road dividers are more like suggestions than an actual requirement. lol




01-002 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




01-003 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Our first glimpse of the building we would later learn was called the "Wedding Cake"




01-004 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​As we drove through the city to the hotel, I was struck by how much Rome reminded me of New Orleans, and that feeling only persisted as we spent more time in the city. It may be why I ended up loving Rome SO much. I guess I hadn't been expecting there to be so much graffiti around, but really, I should have expected that being that we were in a big city.

Soon enough, we arrived at our home for our time in Rome, the Hotel Bernini Bristol in Piazza Barberini. I think this is where the first Viva Italia trips stayed but it has recently changed. I am not entirely sure where the new hotel is located, but we found that this hotel was in an EXCELLENT location, and we were in walking distance of nearly everything we wanted to do. 




01-005 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Decoration over the entryway​After checking in, our room was ready so we headed right up to freshen up. It had been a long time since our last shower at home! DH took some photos of the room before we could completely destroy it by unloading all of our stuff.




01-006 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




01-007 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Minibar and extra linens




01-008 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Plenty of closet space




01-009 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




01-010 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​Please notice how TINY that shower is! Luckily, our other showers were much larger, but this one was kind of ridiculous, as I quickly found out. Not only did I turn the water off several times just turning around and hitting the lever with my elbow, the drain couldn't keep up and water filled up around my feet quickly. It was interesting, to say the least! 

Once we were freshened up and feeling human again, we decided to head out and start walking. We were meeting up with a bunch of fellow adventurers for a walking food tour that night, but we had plenty of time before that just to walk around. We had gotten a map from the front desk, so armed with that, we left the hotel. I will preface this by saying that because we were out on our own, we were just taking pictures of things and buildings that looked interesting to us without knowing what they actually are. Once we started our adventure, I did my best to take lots of notes so I would know what we had pictures of!




01-011 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
The fountain outside of our hotel




01-012 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




01-015 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
I thought it was so interesting to see so many sculptures and paintings of Mary out on the buildings, and by the end of the night, I knew why they were there!​Our wanderings soon brought us to the Trevi Fountain, which was woefully covered completely by scaffolding! That was kind of a big disappointment, because it's one of the highlights of visiting Rome. 




01-016 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​DH asked if I wanted to walk across the platform they have set up to get close to the fountain, but I knew it was part of our walking tour of Rome, so we skipped it for now because it was crazy crowded all around there.




01-017 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​So we kept on walking, taking more pictures of whatever struck our fancy along the way.




01-019 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




01-020 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




01-021 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




01-022 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​We got to what we found on the map was called Piazza Venezia, which had a lot of ruins to walk around. I had no idea what it was at the time, but a quick check of Wikipedia tells me it is thought to be emperor Hadrian's Athenaeum, a school.




01-023 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
First view of the Piazza




01-025 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




01-027 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




01-028 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​_*Continued in next post...*_


----------



## khertz

*Day 1 Continued:* Monday September 15th




01-030 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




01-031 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




01-032 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Then, we got up close and personal with the wedding cake building, which is actually called Il Vittoriano.




01-033 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




01-034 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Soon enough, we arrived at where we would be meeting up with some fellow adventurers for an evening walking tour in the neighborhood of Trastevere, which was across the Tiber River. The tour we were taking was the Twilight Trastevere Food Tour. Our instructions said to meet around the obelisk in front of the church, which we found quickly but we seemed to be the first ones there, so we decided to go in and have a look around the church while we waited.




01-035 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




01-036 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




01-037 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




01-038 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




01-042 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




01-043 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




01-044 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




01-045 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




01-046 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​This was just the first of many, many churches that we visited while we were in Rome that completely blew us away. I have always thought that the church where we go to Mass every weekend is beautiful, but it doesn't even come close to the opulence and awe-inspiring beauty of the churches we went into while we were on this trip.

When we came out, we found our guide for the tour waiting for us, and we went over to introduce ourselves. I was expecting someone Italian, but as soon as she opened her mouth to talk, it was obvious she was American! Her name was Anna, and as we would later find out, she was fantastic! Since we were first to arrive, she showed us a little snack bar where she suggested using the restroom and purchasing a bottle of water. So we did that, and when we came out, our fellow adventurers had arrived! 

It was so great to meet them all, most of whom we had been getting to know in chat every week leading up to our trip. However, we didn't have very long to talk with everyone because Anna said we should get moving. Because there were so many adventurers interested in this tour that Karen (apurplebrat) put together, we had been split into 2 smaller groups. DH and I were in the first tour, which was probably a good thing because the jet lag definitely started getting to us later on. 

We set off with our group, and...that's where I'll leave you for tonight! 

*UP NEXT: *Twilight in Trastevere


----------



## khertz

k5jmh said:


> WooHoo!



Thanks for joining in, Mike! I hope I can do our amazing trip justice! 



sayhello said:


> Oh, cool!    Looking forward to hearing about this trip!  I've traveled with several folks that you traveled with, so I've seen & heard bits and pieces on facebook.  It will be great to hear about the entire thing!
> 
> Sayhello



Welcome! Thanks for coming aboard. It was an incredible trip with a fantastic group of people that made us "newbies" feel very welcome.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Joining!   Been jelously following your pictures on Facebook.  Will go back and read update.


----------



## WebmasterMike

khertz said:


> Thanks for joining in, Mike! I hope I can do our amazing trip justice.



I am sure you will do an amazing job!


----------



## OKW Lover

Loving your writing style and the pictures!  

It almost feels like I was there.  Oh wait....

Seriously, Dustin shot 6,000 pictures?  He might have beaten Mike on this trip.


----------



## skier_pete

I don't have time to read right now - but I'm staking a spot on the first page! 

See ya all you 2nd page and later suckas!


----------



## WebmasterKathy

Gorgeous photos!

And I'm excited because I know what happens next:  I get to meet you, we eat a lot of great food, and...  Well, I can't spoil the surprises!!!!


----------



## Dugette

I'm here! Super excited to hear all about this trip! Love it so far. Italy, Disney, gelato, and great photos...what could be better?


----------



## DDuck4Life

OKW Lover said:


> Loving your writing style and the pictures!
> 
> It almost feels like I was there.  Oh wait....
> 
> Seriously, Dustin shot 6,000 pictures?  He might have beaten Mike on this trip.



I had an advantage of Disneyland Paris at the end to bump my photo count up   and that number does include videos taken as well.


----------



## dtr_angel

I'm in! Cannot wait to read more!


----------



## MEK

Totally on board for this trip!  So great that you had an uneventful flight and that DH was "cool" with you leaving.  

The pictures of Rome are amazing, but I am sure that the church was fabulous.  I can't even imagine!  

Great start to your TR.  

Cute room too - except for the tiny shower.  Oh well!


----------



## courtneybelle

I'm here!!!

Wait...how is DS almost 4? 

GELATO. Oh, I miss it.

I love the food service on international flights. I slept the whole time and woke up with a croissant in my lap. Beautiful.

The pictures are absolutely gorgeous! I wish we had done Rome as well. I will just have to live through your pictures!!


----------



## WebmasterMike

OKW Lover said:


> Loving your writing style and the pictures!
> 
> It almost feels like I was there.  Oh wait....
> 
> Seriously, Dustin shot 6,000 pictures?  He might have beaten Mike on this trip.





DDuck4Life said:


> I had an advantage of Disneyland Paris at the end to bump my photo count up   and that number does include videos taken as well.



I can believe it.  But if I count my Go Pro Time Lapse stills, that puts me around 20000. But I think Dustin out-clicked me on the DSLR.


----------



## leshunlenese

Oh yes girl! I'm so here I loved those pics during your trip! You totally got me wanting to this and Mu sister is so into to so hopefully one day!! Ok I'm going back to read!


----------



## Imagineer5

Awesome start! So great to relive our visit through the TR, and can't wait to see new things too! We did a cooking class in the Trastevere neighborhood (and also did a walking tour of Rome on our first night there! It was a great way to keep our minds in check even if our bodies really wanted to go to bed!).  

I still can't imagine leaving Aria for it, but it sounds like you had an amazing time nonetheless.  

Can't wait to read more!


----------



## missangelalexis

Oh I am SO here! Loved seeing all your pictures on Instagram!

Your room looks nice, despite the tiny shower! 

Beautiful pictures of Rome!


----------



## KelleyK75

Yay!  Jumping in on this one.    Your pictures on Instagram are gorgeous.  Can't wait to hear about the trip.


----------



## skier_pete

Very cool read so far. As a kid I had no desire to go to Italy. (My dad is from Austria, and was very anti-Italy when I was growing up. "It's a dirty country!" etc.) But DW really has a fascination with it, and we really want to get there someday. Not sure we could swing Viva Italia though! I guess I'll live vicariously through your TR.

The bonds you make with the folks on the trip are pretty impressive though. Looks like we are planning a "reunion" of sorts in December 2016 with many of our group. Of course a lot of our group were Florida locals going out to California.


----------



## DisneyKid4Life

Oh I'm definitely here Kristy! Really looking forward to hearing about this amazing trip. And extra kudos for getting started so quickly. Wow!

Hmmm... scaffolding ruining pictures. This is officially a Disney Trip now.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Woo I'm here! Sounds like an AMAZING trip. I remember listening to them discuss the itinerary for this trip on the podcast and it sounded like the trip of a lifetime! 

PS. I'm in love with your Instagram photos so I can't wait to see the rest!


----------



## shan23877

I will undoubtedly be terrible about replying as usual, but I am very excited to hear about this trip! It's a dream trip for me!


----------



## marDgreen88

Joining in, of course!! It's already so awesome to hear about your Italian adventures. And I'm gonna be honest, I didn't even realize y'all were going to DLP, so when I saw your pictures on IG, I freaked out a little.  Can't wait to hear the rest!


----------



## Joyciemc

Great start! I would love to do a ABD tour, but Ben has the same rservations about cost... maybe i can convince him that the experience is worth it if he reads this report


----------



## Gracefulskinny

Yay! Another trip report to enjoy! Looking forward to reading along about  your adventure!


----------



## WebmasterMike

Joyciemc said:


> Great start! I would love to do a ABD tour, but Ben has the same rservations about cost... maybe i can convince him that the experience is worth it if he reads this report



Watching all the other folks in Rome and Venice rolling their luggage across town is almost reason enough.


----------



## DDuck4Life

Joyciemc said:


> Great start! I would love to do a ABD tour, but Ben has the same rservations about cost... maybe i can convince him that the experience is worth it if he reads this report



I was unsure about the cost before this trip, but figured it was worth it for a once and a life time trip and to not to have to deal with anything. Now after taking the trip I couldn't travel any other way. It really is worth every penny for ABD. For hassle free worry free travel nothing can beat it.


----------



## khertz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Joining!   Been jelously following your pictures on Facebook.  Will go back and read update.



Glad to have you along for the ride, Phil! 



k5jmh said:


> I am sure you will do an amazing job!



 Thanks!



OKW Lover said:


> Loving your writing style and the pictures!
> 
> It almost feels like I was there.  Oh wait....
> 
> Seriously, Dustin shot 6,000 pictures?  He might have beaten Mike on this trip.



 Yay, welcome aboard, Jeff! 

It's going to take us forrrrreverrrrrrr to go through all the photos DH took and edit them, but it's so worth it!



********** said:


> I don't have time to read right now - but I'm staking a spot on the first page!
> 
> See ya all you 2nd page and later suckas!



OMG, Pete, this comment made me 



WebmasterKathy said:


> Gorgeous photos!
> 
> And I'm excited because I know what happens next:  I get to meet you, we eat a lot of great food, and...  Well, I can't spoil the surprises!!!!



Thanks, Kathy! I know, I just want to get to EVERYTHING because it was all so amazing! But that food tour was definitely a great way to kick off the trip and get to meet my fellow adventurers and future friends. 



Dugette said:


> I'm here! Super excited to hear all about this trip! Love it so far. Italy, Disney, gelato, and great photos...what could be better?



Welcome! As far as I know, there's not much that can top all those things in one trip!! 



dtr_angel said:


> I'm in! Cannot wait to read more!



Happy to have you, Melissa!!


----------



## khertz

MEK said:


> Totally on board for this trip!  So great that you had an uneventful flight and that DH was "cool" with you leaving.
> 
> The pictures of Rome are amazing, but I am sure that the church was fabulous.  I can't even imagine!
> 
> Great start to your TR.
> 
> Cute room too - except for the tiny shower.  Oh well!



So happy to see you, Mary Ellen! Paxton was just a tad bit too cool with us leaving, but I guess that's a good thing. He didn't start asking us when we were coming home until about day 10!

Pictures will never do the churches we saw justice. They are amazing works of art entirely. 

That tiny European shower, ugh! But if that was only the worst of our troubles, I'd say that's pretty good. 



courtneybelle said:


> I'm here!!!
> 
> Wait...how is DS almost 4?
> 
> GELATO. Oh, I miss it.
> 
> I love the food service on international flights. I slept the whole time and woke up with a croissant in my lap. Beautiful.
> 
> The pictures are absolutely gorgeous! I wish we had done Rome as well. I will just have to live through your pictures!!



Courtney!!! So happy to see you!

I know, right?!  Where does the time go? Less than a month until his birthday!

Gelato was very high on my list of favorite things from this trip.  We averaged at least one gelato stop per day, but oftentimes more than that.

It was so great going there. Sleep a couple of hours, served a hot meal; sleep a couple more, here's a snack; sleep a few more, breakfast! It was fantastic! And actually all pretty tasty.

Rome ended up being our favorite city. We are very "busy" people when it comes to vacation and don't like a lot of downtime, especially when we are going somewhere so far away that we might never be back to. So Rome was definitely our pace!



k5jmh said:


> I can believe it.  But if I count my Go Pro Time Lapse stills, that puts me around 20000. But I think Dustin out-clicked me on the DSLR.



 Holy moly!



leshunlenese said:


> Oh yes girl! I'm so here I loved those pics during your trip! You totally got me wanting to this and Mu sister is so into to so hopefully one day!! Ok I'm going back to read!



OOOH, I hope you get to do this trip, or really any ABD trips because if the rest of them are even slightly as amazing as this one was, then I'm sure they're all fantastic! 



Imagineer5 said:


> Awesome start! So great to relive our visit through the TR, and can't wait to see new things too! We did a cooking class in the Trastevere neighborhood (and also did a walking tour of Rome on our first night there! It was a great way to keep our minds in check even if our bodies really wanted to go to bed!).
> 
> I still can't imagine leaving Aria for it, but it sounds like you had an amazing time nonetheless.
> 
> Can't wait to read more!



Welcome aboard, Lauren! So happy that you're here! 

The food tour was just what we needed to keep us busy and keep us from going to bed way too early and getting our schedule messed up. And bonus, we got delicious food and great company! A cooking class sounds like it would be tons of fun! We really enjoyed Trastevere, it's such a cute little neighborhood and somewhere we might not have visited otherwise.

Leaving Paxton for 12 days was gut wrenching and I agonized over it for such a long time, up until the minute we left. But I have to say, although I had a few moments that made me cry a little from missing him, it was not as horrible as I thought it would be. I think it helped a lot that he was always in good spirits when we talked on Skype or FaceTime (or he didn't want to talk at all because he was too busy having fun!) so I knew he was doing fine without us. 



missangelalexis said:


> Oh I am SO here! Loved seeing all your pictures on Instagram!
> 
> Your room looks nice, despite the tiny shower!
> 
> Beautiful pictures of Rome!



Glad you enjoyed them! I had to remind myself to take pictures sometimes because I usually leave the camera work to DH, but it was fun taking some just for social media.

All of our rooms were beautiful! Besides that tiny shower, I can't say anything bad about any of the accommodations on this trip. We had beautiful rooms in amazing locations. We really got spoiled!



KelleyK75 said:


> Yay!  Jumping in on this one.    Your pictures on Instagram are gorgeous.  Can't wait to hear about the trip.



Thanks, Kelley!! I'm glad to have you along for the ride!


----------



## khertz

********** said:


> Very cool read so far. As a kid I had no desire to go to Italy. (My dad is from Austria, and was very anti-Italy when I was growing up. "It's a dirty country!" etc.) But DW really has a fascination with it, and we really want to get there someday. Not sure we could swing Viva Italia though! I guess I'll live vicariously through your TR.
> 
> The bonds you make with the folks on the trip are pretty impressive though. Looks like we are planning a "reunion" of sorts in December 2016 with many of our group. Of course a lot of our group were Florida locals going out to California.



Hopefully y'all can get there, one way or another. It's so beautiful! And there's just so much to see and do.

That's so awesome that you are meeting up with some trip buddies! It really is incredible the way you bond with these people you have just met. At the farewell dinner, I was just as sad to leave all of the people as I was to leave the beautiful country!



DisneyKid4Life said:


> Oh I'm definitely here Kristy! Really looking forward to hearing about this amazing trip. And extra kudos for getting started so quickly. Wow!
> 
> Hmmm... scaffolding ruining pictures. This is officially a Disney Trip now.



Yay, Rob!! I'm so looking forward to sharing it with y'all! I am always wringing my hands when we get home from a trip, ready to start the TR. You're amazed at how quickly I started, and I'm more amazed that I didn't start sooner than that...I'd have started on the plane, if I could have! 

You have NO idea. There will be so. much. scaffolding. to come! 



lvcourtneyy said:


> Woo I'm here! Sounds like an AMAZING trip. I remember listening to them discuss the itinerary for this trip on the podcast and it sounded like the trip of a lifetime!
> 
> PS. I'm in love with your Instagram photos so I can't wait to see the rest!



Welcome!!! It was definitely a trip of a lifetime, and I'm not sure how anything else could top it. I was so excited that we were able to not only take a Viva trip, but that we were able to take part in this special itinerary. Kevin & John did such an incredible job weaving together a perfect trip!

 Thanks! DH's are waaaay better, I promise!!!



shan23877 said:


> I will undoubtedly be terrible about replying as usual, but I am very excited to hear about this trip! It's a dream trip for me!



 No worries, lurkers are always welcome! I hope you are able to make your dream a reality one day. It's so worth it!



marDgreen88 said:


> Joining in, of course!! It's already so awesome to hear about your Italian adventures. And I'm gonna be honest, I didn't even realize y'all were going to DLP, so when I saw your pictures on IG, I freaked out a little.  Can't wait to hear the rest!



Welcome, Marissa! So happy to have you on board! DLP was something I kind of fought for awhile because I didn't like the idea of adding extra days away from Paxton. But once we got there and I experienced it, there were several times I turned to DH and said, "Thank you for making me do this!" It was great to have an extra touch of Disney on our trip!



Joyciemc said:


> Great start! I would love to do a ABD tour, but Ben has the same rservations about cost... maybe i can convince him that the experience is worth it if he reads this report



Definitely direct him to my TR if he needs convincing, as I will often be gushing about how wonderful ABD is and how it was totally worth the money. DH replied to you too, and if you only knew how much he hates parting with his money, that should tell you something!  Like he said, we won't ever go to a foreign country any other way. It's just too nice having ABD take care of everything from beginning to end.



Gracefulskinny said:


> Yay! Another trip report to enjoy! Looking forward to reading along about  your adventure!



Welcome! I'm glad to have you!!



k5jmh said:


> Watching all the other folks in Rome and Venice rolling their luggage across town is almost reason enough.



Amen to that!! Magical luggage is nearly worth the premium price on its own!



DDuck4Life said:


> I was unsure about the cost before this trip, but figured it was worth it for a once and a life time trip and to not to have to deal with anything. Now after taking the trip I couldn't travel any other way. It really is worth every penny for ABD. For hassle free worry free travel nothing can beat it.



 Ditto!!


----------



## WebmasterMike

DDuck4Life said:


> I was unsure about the cost before this trip, but figured it was worth it for a once and a life time trip and to not to have to deal with anything. Now after taking the trip I couldn't travel any other way. It really is worth every penny for ABD. For hassle free worry free travel nothing can beat it.



...and don't forget the pixie dust


----------



## sayhello

khertz said:


> OOOH, I hope you get to do this trip, or really any ABD trips because if the rest of them are even slightly as amazing as this one was, then I'm sure they're all fantastic!


They are!  They really are!  

I've done six so far, and they've all been beyond fantastic!  

Might I suggest Greece next?  Or Scotland?   Or there's an adults only Central Europe trip in early Sept next year!  

Sayhello


----------



## Sarabi's Cubs

DDuck4Life said:


> I was unsure about the cost before this trip, but figured it was worth it for a once and a life time trip and to not to have to deal with anything. Now after taking the trip I couldn't travel any other way. It really is worth every penny for ABD. For hassle free worry free travel nothing can beat it.



Welcome to the ABD addicts club Dustin!

Laurie


----------



## sayhello

Sarabi's Cubs said:


> Welcome to the ABD addicts club Dustin!
> 
> Laurie






Sayhello


----------



## afwdwfan

I'm just so jealous and excited to read about this trip.  Post as many of the thousands of pictures as you want to!!!!


----------



## DDuck4Life

Sarabi's Cubs said:


> Welcome to the ABD addicts club Dustin!
> 
> Laurie



Yes, I'm there. I was just talking about the trip at work and mentioned how I'm ready to go on another one. Hopefully it won't be too long before we can take another one.


----------



## kristilew

Great start!  I'm torn about reading, since we will be doing the "non-dis" version.  I don't want to get trip envy.  Oh, who am I kidding, I have trip envy of every single ABD anyway, might as well read along!  And I'm sure the plain vanilla Viva Italia will still be awesome!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Ok, read through your first update - what a great start!

I am sure that it was tough to leave your son but the fact he was so excited to spend time with his grandparents I am sure helped.

Glad your trip over went as smoothly as possible - and you got to experience the, um, joys of NYC area airports and the price of the food there ... it's like they are their own world completely oblivious to the price of food outside of them 

and of course the first scenic thing you see is your Italian driver 

So amazing to be able to walk out of your hotel room and see such amazing architecture and art!  The church you stopped in in just beautiful!

Can't wait to hear more about the tour


----------



## sayhello

I want to know where the photos of the Italian Bradley Cooper are!  

Sayhello


----------



## DDuck4Life

sayhello said:


> They are!  They really are!
> 
> I've done six so far, and they've all been beyond fantastic!
> 
> Might I suggest Greece next?  Or Scotland?   Or there's an adults only Central Europe trip in early Sept next year!
> 
> Sayhello



Greece is one that we are looking at especially after seeing the photos from your TR.  It's a place I would love to see but not sure if I could handle the food. If we do go I might have to pack my own food supply. 





sayhello said:


> I want to know where the photos of the Italian Bradley Cooper are!
> 
> Sayhello



Unfortunately for the ladies reading this TR I was the primary photographer and Italian Bradley Cooper look alikes were not high on my list of things that needed to be photographed. Shocking I know but those photos are lacking here. Please try to forgive me for this and don't hate me too much.


----------



## WebmasterMike

DDuck4Life said:


> Unfortunately for the ladies reading this TR I was the primary photographer and Italian Bradley Cooper look alikes were not high on my list of things that needed to be photographed. Shocking I know but those photos are lacking here.


----------



## DDuck4Life

k5jmh said:


>



 

While there are those fabulous eye candy shots out there like this one  I was not the one taking the photo. DW may have some shots I'm not aware of that she can post.


----------



## sayhello

k5jmh said:


>






DDuck4Life said:


> While there are those fabulous eye candy shots out there like this one  I was not the one taking the photo. DW may have some shots I'm not aware of that she can post.




Sayhello


----------



## sayhello

DDuck4Life said:


> Greece is one that we are looking at especially after seeing the photos from your TR.  It's a place I would love to see but not sure if I could handle the food. If we do go I might have to pack my own food supply.


What about the food could you not handle?  The Guides were amazing at arranging stuff that I could eat!

Sayhello


----------



## WebmasterMike

DDuck4Life said:


> While there are those fabulous eye candy shots out there like this one  I was not the one taking the photo. DW may have some shots I'm not aware of that she can post.



Notice that I did not take that either.  My DW took that one and I think your DW was wielding a camera as well.


----------



## DDuck4Life

sayhello said:


> What about the food could you not handle?  The Guides were amazing at arranging stuff that I could eat!
> 
> Sayhello



It's more the cuisine than any dietary restrictions. I'm just a picky eater.  If we did go it's something I would really have to look at and see how I would do with the food. Good to know they are willing to work with you on the food choices.


----------



## Cousin Orville

Very much looking forward to following your TR.  I'm interested to hear how it was changed and adjusted by the Dis.  Rome is such an awesome city to walk around.  It's been years since I've had the chance to walk around at night.  Most recently we've stopped over just for the day on DCL cruises, but I distinctly remember how beautiful Rome is at night.  Everyone's out strolling, and having a good time.  The fountains and random 2000yo columns pop up around every corner.  What a great city!


----------



## OKW Lover

When Val & I got to Rome two days before the official start we decided to explore the city ourselves.  After all, we were in ROME!!!

We spent the afternoon of our first day walking around the area to the front and left of the hotel and got pretty far afield.  It was fun to just take it all in.  The next day we decided we needed to go the other way and made our way up to the Borghese Gardens, which we knew were not on our tour.  Again a fantastic way to see some of Rome and get acquainted with things.


----------



## khertz

k5jmh said:


> ...and don't forget the pixie dust



YES! There was LOTS and LOTS of pixie dust!!! 



sayhello said:


> They are!  They really are!
> 
> I've done six so far, and they've all been beyond fantastic!
> 
> Might I suggest Greece next?  Or Scotland?   Or there's an adults only Central Europe trip in early Sept next year!
> 
> Sayhello



Wow, SIX! That's incredible! 

Greece & Scotland are actually at the very top of my list of future ABD trips! I would also love to do the London/Paris trip. 



Sarabi's Cubs said:


> Welcome to the ABD addicts club Dustin!
> 
> Laurie







afwdwfan said:


> I'm just so jealous and excited to read about this trip.  Post as many of the thousands of pictures as you want to!!!!



Welcome, Andy! I'm totally glad you feel that way, because it's bound to happen.



kristilew said:


> Great start!  I'm torn about reading, since we will be doing the "non-dis" version.  I don't want to get trip envy.  Oh, who am I kidding, I have trip envy of every single ABD anyway, might as well read along!  And I'm sure the plain vanilla Viva Italia will still be awesome!



Welcome! The timing just happened to work out that we were able to take this special departure. However, we were also really looking forward to the regular Viva trip prior to booking this one. I think you will still really enjoy the trip! ABD does such a wonderful job, I can't imagine that they don't make the regular Vivas as awesome as possible! When is your trip?



TheMaxRebo said:


> Ok, read through your first update - what a great start!
> 
> I am sure that it was tough to leave your son but the fact he was so excited to spend time with his grandparents I am sure helped.
> 
> Glad your trip over went as smoothly as possible - and you got to experience the, um, joys of NYC area airports and the price of the food there ... it's like they are their own world completely oblivious to the price of food outside of them
> 
> and of course the first scenic thing you see is your Italian driver
> 
> So amazing to be able to walk out of your hotel room and see such amazing architecture and art!  The church you stopped in in just beautiful!
> 
> Can't wait to hear more about the tour



It definitely helped that he was having such a good time. Although I didn't love that he didn't always want to talk to us when we called, it did make it easier to know that he was just having too much fun. 

Holy cow, it was ABSURD! For one sandwich, some chicken wings and a bottle of water, it cost $31! And in the meantime we had passed several other places we would have liked more on our way out of the secure area, but we didn't stop because we were worried we wouldn't have enough time. 

We stopped in a LOT of churches, and not once did we get tired of it. You just never knew what you were going to walk in and see! It was incredible to step out into a city that is full of modern meets historical.

Coming up!


----------



## khertz

sayhello said:


> I want to know where the photos of the Italian Bradley Cooper are!
> 
> Sayhello



I was too scared to try to sneak a picture! Ugh, I totally should have. 



DDuck4Life said:


> Unfortunately for the ladies reading this TR I was the primary photographer and Italian Bradley Cooper look alikes were not high on my list of things that needed to be photographed. Shocking I know but those photos are lacking here. Please try to forgive me for this and don't hate me too much.



Unacceptable! 



k5jmh said:


>







DDuck4Life said:


> While there are those fabulous eye candy shots out there like this one  I was not the one taking the photo. DW may have some shots I'm not aware of that she can post.





k5jmh said:


> Notice that I did not take that either.  My DW took that one and I think your DW was wielding a camera as well.



No, I wish...I was waiting in the absurdly long line for the restroom at McDonald's.


----------



## khertz

Cousin Orville said:


> Very much looking forward to following your TR.  I'm interested to hear how it was changed and adjusted by the Dis.  Rome is such an awesome city to walk around.  It's been years since I've had the chance to walk around at night.  Most recently we've stopped over just for the day on DCL cruises, but I distinctly remember how beautiful Rome is at night.  Everyone's out strolling, and having a good time.  The fountains and random 2000yo columns pop up around every corner.  What a great city!



Happy to have you along! I will be posting about the changes as I get to them. I figured that would be a little easier than listing them all out at the beginning. 

We couldn't help but fall in love with Rome. It's our kind of city! It's such a great blend of modern and ancient. I absolutely agree, that it is really beautiful all lit up at night. So charming!



OKW Lover said:


> When Val & I got to Rome two days before the official start we decided to explore the city ourselves.  After all, we were in ROME!!!
> 
> We spent the afternoon of our first day walking around the area to the front and left of the hotel and got pretty far afield.  It was fun to just take it all in.  The next day we decided we needed to go the other way and made our way up to the Borghese Gardens, which we knew were not on our tour.  Again a fantastic way to see some of Rome and get acquainted with things.



That was a great idea! There is just way too much to see and do for ABD to take us all over the city. We never did get to the Borghese Gardens, but that's just a reason to plan a return trip, right?  P.S. Looks like you & Val are enjoying the new pool! Lucky you live in Florida so you still have a good while of warm weather to enjoy it.


----------



## khertz

*Day 1 Continued:* Monday September 15th

Our twilight tour of Trastevere started off at a tiny, hole-in-the-wall restaurant called Da Enzo where there were two tables set up for us outside. Anna explained that here we were going to have a popular appetizer called _carciofi alla giudia_, which is a deep fried artichoke. 




01-047 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Along with our appetizers, we were poured glasses of Prosecco, which we were told is decidedly NOT called champagne while in Italy! 




01-048 by disneymom1024, on Flickr





01-049 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​We were told that the entire thing was meant to be eaten, including the stem! I wasn’t that adventurous, but I did find that the crispy fried leaves tasted the best to me. As we ate and drank, we spent some time getting to know our tablemates, Christy (MinnieGarden), her mom Joyce (MinnieOmie), and Kathy (WebmasterKathy). 

Our next stop on the tour was Spirito di Vino, a restaurant and wine cellar. Anna told us that this building used to be a synagogue when the Jewish population lived in this part of the city, and there were even some remnants of Hebrew writing etched in the marble.




01-050 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




01-051 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Here, we went straight down into the wine cellar where there were some chairs set up for us to sit and enjoy the provided wine and snacks. 




01-052 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




01-053 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




01-054 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




01-055 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​There was a small salad that I’ll admit, I didn’t try because I am not a big fan of salads. But there was also a little tasting of meats and cheeses. There was a small meatball that was probably one of the best meatballs I have ever had, a slice of salami on a piece of very thin bread that was almost like a cracker, and a small piece of bread and cheese along with red wine. Unfortunately, DH forgot to get pictures of the food at this stop!

While we were snacking, Anna told us a bit about the history of the building and some info about herself and how she came to end up living in Rome. She moved there to study abroad and never wanted to leave! What a life…

DH took some more pictures around the wine cellar while everyone was finishing up their wine. Neither of us are big drinkers, especially when it comes to wine, so it didn’t take us long to set our glasses aside while the rest of the group enjoyed their vino. Lol




01-057 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Soon it was time to move on, and all those folks who had been drinking that wine got a little nervous when it was time to head back up those steps…they were STEEP!




01-058 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




01-059 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​On our way to our next stop, Anna gave us an interesting tidbit of information. Remember that photo of Mary I posted a picture of that was just out on the street? We saw another of them as we were walking and Anna told us why they are there: the original surveillance system! Before there were cameras on every street corner to monitor how people were behaving in public, there was Mary out serving as a reminder that she was always watching and you’d better not do anything stupid!




01-060 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​We made it to our next stop soon enough, an adorable little bakery called Innocenti. 




01-061 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​The bakery is run by Stefania, who inherited it from her parents, and her children Michaela and Mossimo who operate it with her now. Their oven for baking is 16 meters long, roughly 52.5 feet! She seemed a little frazzled as she was making a bunch of little bags of biscotti for another group coming in after us. Here she is, putting them together. 




01-062 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Nevertheless, she had a tray of three different types of cookies for us to try.




01-064 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




01-063 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​The first was a lemon cake kind of cookie filled with apricot in the middle. The second cookie was, in my opinion, the tastiest one, called _brutti ma buon_, or “ugly but good.” I don’t remember everything that she said was in it, but I do remember there were hazelnuts. Whatever was in it, it was delicious! The last cookie was a shortbread dipped in dark chocolate. They were all delicious, but that ugly but good was my favorite!

Next, we headed to a salumi (or delicatessen) called Antica Caciara run by Signore Roberto. 




01-065 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Pretty fountain on the way over




01-066 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​There, we tried small pieces of Pecorino Romano, a sheep’s milk cheese that comes from Signore Roberto’s uncle’s farm. I love cheese, and this was no disappointment! It was really sharp at first when you bit into it, then you got a hit of salt at the end. It was delicious, and luckily there was plenty to go around, so I may or may not have had seconds, thirds, and fourths.




01-067 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Inside the shop




01-068 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
That’s a lot of cheese!




01-069 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Saying “_buongiorno_” to Signore Roberto​Anna told us a funny story about a thief who tried to steal a pork cheek that was hanging in the doorway. Another thief stopped him, made him return it, and said, “No one steals from Signore Roberto!” 

We moved on to our next location, a snack stand called I Suppli to have _suppli_, a fried risotto ball stuffed with rice, tomato sauce, and mozzarella cheese. Because the inside of the stand was so small, Anna went inside to get all of them and brought them to us where we waited across the street to eat them. Oh. Wow. These were little balls of fried heaven! This is where I started to be extremely happy that we took this food tour, as this was something I thoroughly enjoyed but probably never would have tried or even found on my own!




01-070 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Our suppli​Mine seemed to be missing the hunk of mozzarella in the middle, but Christy was kind enough to offer hers up as a model for some food porn.




01-071 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​*Continued in next post...*


----------



## khertz

*Day 1 Continued:* Monday September 15th

Before we got to our next location, we came across one of the famous Roman water fountains called nasoni (which means “big nose”) found all over the city. They are still supplied by the ancient Roman aqueducts. The water is clean and drinkable, and even cool! One of our ABD guides later told us that Disney tested water from some of the fountains and it was found to be even better than bottled water!




01-075 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​She also demonstrated the proper way to drink from most of them. You occlude the opening at the end, which pushes the water through a small hold on top and causes the water to arch the way we are used to from our regular drinking fountains. Brian decided to test it out for himself.




01-076 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​This is a random picture, but we thought it was pretty cute to see someone using a basket to pull something up to their apartment.




01-073 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Next we went to La Renella, another bakery but a savory kind where they made bread (lots and lots of bread!) and pizza. 




01-077 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​We were able to go in the back to watch them fire up their oven, which is from the 1800’s and is one of the oldest in all of Rome.

Their pizzas are cooked in long strips that they portion out based on how much the customer wants, and it is charged by weight. Anna told us that these are the better and fresher places to get pizza from instead of places that have it pre-sliced. Here’s some of pizza laid out in the back.




01-079 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Anna told us that instead of burning wood to get the oven going, they actually burn hazelnut shells!




01-080 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​This particular bakery bakes bread for most of the restaurants in the neighborhood. We saw baskets and baskets full of bread back there, and I swear, that is my idea of Heaven right there!




01-081 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




01-082 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Fire going strong




01-083 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




01-084 by disneymom1024, on Flickr

I was hoping we were going to get to try some of that bread, but instead, we were trying some of their margherita pizza. Not complaining! It wasn’t a hunk of bread, but it was still totally delicious. The cheese was melted just perfectly and the crust had a little bit of a crisp to it but not too much.




01-085 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​I didn’t write down the name of our next stop, and going by the website, I think it was Osteria der Belli. We were seated in the back room on their covered patio to sample some wine and pasta.




01-086 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​While it was nice to sit down for a bit, it wasn’t good for DH & I! It took a while for the pasta to come out, and in the meantime, we were finding it hard to keep our eyes open just sitting there. But eventually, the food came and it was totally worth the wait!




01-087 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​The first pasta was a ravioli stuffed with spinach and ricotta cheese.




01-088 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Second was a long pasta with a simple Romano cheese sauce and pepper. Simple ingredients, but absolutely delicious! My favorite of the three pastas we sampled, and our tablemate Val agreed. We both said we could eat a while pot of it!




01-089 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Last was a gnocchi in tomato sauce. I had never tried gnocchi before, but it was really good!




01-090 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




01-091 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​This was our longest stop, but eventually, we headed out of the restaurant. The second group of Adventurers was also there at a table in the front having their pasta! We were headed to an artisanal gelato shop. We passed a piazza that was pretty busy with people! The vibe reminded me a lot of New Orleans, particularly the French Quarter.




01-092 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




01-093 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




01-094 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Finally, we headed to our last stop, Fatamorgana, and artisanal gelateria. They are known for having unusual flavors like black rice & rosebuds, and chocolate with tobacco. Anna told us we could choose 2 flavors each. I didn’t go for anything too crazy, but I did spot a cheesecake with blueberries that was calling my name. I couldn’t find much that would pair well with it, so I went with crema as my second flavor, which is just vanilla. DH chose strawberry with cookies ‘n cream. 




01-095 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Anna also took us to “gelato school” and told us how to spot the best real gelato. She said that gelato that is mountainous and brightly colored, it’s not good quality. It’s pumped full of air to make it so fluffy and chemicals to give it the bright colors. She said the best kind of gelato is usually flat in the containers and the colors should reflect the ingredients. For example, banana gelato should be the pale yellow or off white color of the actual fruit, not the bright yellow of the peel. 

As we ate our gelato outside and sang Anna’s praises to her, she was kind enough to call a few cabs for us to get us back to the hotel. One harrowingly fast cab ride later, we were back at the hotel. Most of the group was going up to have some wine and celebrate together, but the two of us were beat. 

We went up to our room to shower and get ready for bed, and found a nice little gift from ABD. It also had our menu to pre-order our food for the welcome dinner the next night and for dinner the night after that. Once we had showered, DS was just getting back from daycare with my mom, so we had a little time to Skype with him before we crashed for the night!

To wrap up, I will say that despite how tired we were that night, we are completely happy that we decided to join in for this tour! Not only was it a great way to meet some of our fellow travel mates prior to the official start of the trip, but it was also just a FUN tour! We got to explore a part of the city we might never have made it to otherwise and try lots of local flavors that we also might not have come across on our own. It was absolutely worth the money and all of the food was delicious. Anna was an excellent guide, a real wealth of information. We would both highly recommend it, especially if you are taking a Viva trip and have pre-days in Rome! 

*UP NEXT:* Dark Rome


----------



## MEK

You food & wine adventure looks amazing!  Oh that risotto ball with a hunk of mozzarella looks so yummy!  

What an incredible wine cellar.  I would have loved that.  

And your pasta looks so lovely.  What a treat to be served fresh homemade pasta.  Your foodie tour looks like a great way to kick off the trip!


----------



## Dugette

Wow, that food tour was awesome!!!  I want all.the.things! What a great way to see the area and the culture - and so yummy too! Is this something that's just through Disney or do they do them for other tourists? What a great idea.


----------



## khertz

MEK said:


> You food & wine adventure looks amazing!  Oh that risotto ball with a hunk of mozzarella looks so yummy!
> 
> What an incredible wine cellar.  I would have loved that.
> 
> And your pasta looks so lovely.  What a treat to be served fresh homemade pasta.  Your foodie tour looks like a great way to kick off the trip!



Everything was really good. It was hard to pick a favorite but that risotto ball was pretty high on the list!

The wince cellar was nice, but it started getting pretty hot and humid once we were down there awhile. 

The delicious pasta was one of thing main things I had been looking forward to on our trip!  The pasta we had that night definitely didn't disappoint.

It really was a great way to start the trip off. Had we not planned anything that night, we probably would have ended up going to bed way too early. It was nice having something fun to do that also functioned to keep us awake until our usual bedtime. It made the jet lag a lot easier to overcome.



Dugette said:


> Wow, that food tour was awesome!!!  I want all.the.things! What a great way to see the area and the culture - and so yummy too! Is this something that's just through Disney or do they do them for other tourists? What a great idea.



I knowwwwww, I want to eat all of it again! RIGHT NOW. It was delicious!! This is something Karen found online that was totally independent of ABD. It was run by Eating Italy Food Tours and anyone can book them. It was definitely a great find!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Your tour sounds amazing and is totally right up our alley.  We love wine so those pictures of the wine cellar really caught my eye.

Live hearing about things like why they have all the Mary statues.

That pasta looks amazing - I am such a carb nut I could eat myself sick on that!

Sounds like a really fun evening!


----------



## carpenta

Thank you Khertz for your wonderful review. Love the pictures! We have traveled Italy a number of time and just LOVE the food. So fresh and simple....boy I wish I could have some for breakfast now. As others have stated "welcome to the addiction club". You picked a wonderful trip but now you have a huge problem......which trip will be your next? Looking forward to more.....you have ME addicted to your review(s).....


----------



## KelleyK75

It sounds like a wonderful tour.  The food looks amazing!!


----------



## skier_pete

MMMMMMMM...food.  Nothing like fresh pasta, so rare to get it here in the states. (North End of Boston, MASS is my favorite spot for this.) Sounds like a fun pre-night, even if you were falling asleep in your gnocchi.


----------



## tracyv

* WOW!! All the food looked amazing! I need to find that place that has the risotto balls while we are there.  *


----------



## sayhello

Looks like Karen is the Queen of finding foodie tours!

Sayhello


----------



## Sarabi's Cubs

Mmmm.  Your pictures brought back so many memories.  For some reason, I did not take many pics on the food tour.  I will have to steal some of yours.  I regret not buying some of those cookies, and the gnocchi was fantastic!  I did try the salad at the wine cellar and it was very different, barley and peas and something else.  Very refreshing.

Laurie


----------



## WebmasterKathy

I SO enjoyed that food tour, and your pictures and description took me right back to that night!!!  I can taste that awesome fried artichoke right now...   Mmmmmmm!!!  And the suppli, and those wonderful cookies....


----------



## DisneyKid4Life

WOW, that "Mary" story in fascinating! I can see that actually being even more of a deterrent there than actual cameras. 

Hmmm, I wonder if that woman was pulling up a Marble Rye? (Only Seinfeld fans would get that, lol).


----------



## afwdwfan

I'm suddenly, extremely hungry now.  That tour looks amazing.  A food tour... through Rome.  Really, can it get any better than that?


----------



## marDgreen88

The food tour sounds awesome. Good for y'all being able to climb the stairs at the end of the wine tasting. 

MARY IS WATCHING SO DON'T SCREW UP. Hahahah. That is awesome.

Good to know about legit gelato! Sound so... yum.


----------



## stacy~**

So I have been procrastinating subbing along because I fear once I start reading I am going to want to do an ABD too!  (something that really isn't on our radar or in our price range!).

BUT for fear of getting too far behind I am here now and will catch up on the reading this afternoon.


----------



## khertz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Your tour sounds amazing and is totally right up our alley.  We love wine so those pictures of the wine cellar really caught my eye.
> 
> Live hearing about things like why they have all the Mary statues.
> 
> That pasta looks amazing - I am such a carb nut I could eat myself sick on that!
> 
> Sounds like a really fun evening!



The wine cellar was really cool, but it did start getting pretty humid down there after awhile. It was a welcome relief to get back outside where the air was moving! But it was a cool spot to stop for a snack and some vino.

I tried to absorb as much knowledge as I could, and the Mary thing was one of the bits of info I didn't have to try hard to remember because I found it SO interesting!

I am ALL ABOUT the carb life...I could never give them up! Bread, pasta, potatoes...this whole trip was pretty much a culinary heaven for me!



carpenta said:


> Thank you Khertz for your wonderful review. Love the pictures! We have traveled Italy a number of time and just LOVE the food. So fresh and simple....boy I wish I could have some for breakfast now. As others have stated "welcome to the addiction club". You picked a wonderful trip but now you have a huge problem......which trip will be your next? Looking forward to more.....you have ME addicted to your review(s).....



Wow, thanks so much for your kind words! I do my best to take LOTS of notes so that I have good information to share when I get back.  I miss the food soooooooo much. We ate so many delicious things there!

Oh goodness, ABD is definitely an addiction! I think it will be tough to decide where to go next, and the wait until we are able to take another one just seems infinite right now. But I definitely don't think we are done with ABD!!!



KelleyK75 said:


> It sounds like a wonderful tour.  The food looks amazing!!



Honestly, I was a little nervous when we got to the first stop because the fried artichoke wasn't my speed. It was good, but not my favorite. Luckily, the food just got better and better as we went along! Totally worth every penny.



********** said:


> MMMMMMMM...food.  Nothing like fresh pasta, so rare to get it here in the states. (North End of Boston, MASS is my favorite spot for this.) Sounds like a fun pre-night, even if you were falling asleep in your gnocchi.



I never thought about how different real, FRESH pasta would taste, but there really is nothing like it! It was a great first night, and just what we needed to keep us from going to bed at 4 pm. 



tracyv said:


> * WOW!! All the food looked amazing! I need to find that place that has the risotto balls while we are there.  *



Definitely check it out if you can. They are a GREAT snack! Hot, fresh, and filling. 



sayhello said:


> Looks like Karen is the Queen of finding foodie tours!
> 
> Sayhello



And thank goodness for that!! 



Sarabi's Cubs said:


> Mmmm.  Your pictures brought back so many memories.  For some reason, I did not take many pics on the food tour.  I will have to steal some of yours.  I regret not buying some of those cookies, and the gnocchi was fantastic!  I did try the salad at the wine cellar and it was very different, barley and peas and something else.  Very refreshing.
> 
> Laurie



Absolutely! I should be getting them shared over at the Flickr group soon.  I am with you on those cookies. We should have bought some to take home! I wish we had made it back there at some point later on in our Rome stay. Thanks for the info on the salad. Since I wasn't eating it, I didn't write down a single thing about it! 



WebmasterKathy said:


> I SO enjoyed that food tour, and your pictures and description took me right back to that night!!!  I can taste that awesome fried artichoke right now...   Mmmmmmm!!!  And the suppli, and those wonderful cookies....



I had a hard time writing those updates and wiping the drool off my chin... 



DisneyKid4Life said:


> WOW, that "Mary" story in fascinating! I can see that actually being even more of a deterrent there than actual cameras.
> 
> Hmmm, I wonder if that woman was pulling up a Marble Rye? (Only Seinfeld fans would get that, lol).



I know!! I definitely would think twice if Mother Mary was watching me! 

Uhhh...yeah, I don't get it. 



afwdwfan said:


> I'm suddenly, extremely hungry now.  That tour looks amazing.  A food tour... through Rome.  Really, can it get any better than that?



I didn't think that it could either, but oh, it did! It was certainly a good starting point though.  I feel a little cheated now, because I always loved going out to eat at Italian restaurants, and now I have been spoiled to REAL Italian food!



marDgreen88 said:


> The food tour sounds awesome. Good for y'all being able to climb the stairs at the end of the wine tasting.
> 
> MARY IS WATCHING SO DON'T SCREW UP. Hahahah. That is awesome.
> 
> Good to know about legit gelato! Sound so... yum.



 Right?! It was a little touch & go there for a minute, but we all made it up in one piece!

Those Romans...so creative! I know it would certainly work as a deterrent on me if I was thinking of doing something sketchy! 



stacy~** said:


> So I have been procrastinating subbing along because I fear once I start reading I am going to want to do an ABD too!  (something that really isn't on our radar or in our price range!).
> 
> BUT for fear of getting too far behind I am here now and will catch up on the reading this afternoon.



Watch out, Stacy, the ABD addiction is definitely catching!!! It was never really on our radar either until the podcast episode about the Viva Italia trip. Then when I knew it was something I just HAD to do, we started saving like crazy for it. Expensive, but worth every penny. Even my husband, who hates spending money, totally agrees!

Glad to have you along! And I accept no responsibility for any ABD trips that may or may not be booked in your future.


----------



## apurplebrat

Awesome pics from the food tour
I am so happy everyone enjoyed
It was a fun night


----------



## khertz

apurplebrat said:


> Awesome pics from the food tour
> I am so happy everyone enjoyed
> It was a fun night



Thanks for setting the tour up, Karen. It was so much fun! We really enjoyed the entire experience. I saw on Facebook you also commented on that photo of he cheese & pepper pasta. I think we are going to try out making it ourselves!


----------



## courtneybelle

Prosecco is my FAVORITE!!! Ugh I love it and miss it so. I had it at Via Napoli in July but it just wasn't the same.

The wine cellar looks so cool, but I am not much of a wine drinker either so it would be lost on me.

That fried risotto ball sounds AMAZING!

All that pasta sounds unreal.

Hehe I agree with Anna's assessment of gelatobut did that stop me from eating bright blue cake batter gelato? No, it did not.


----------



## bonnielynn

Absolutely adore this report! Can't wait for me and am green with envy!!  My husband says its too expensive, but I think I will insist... Italy is on the top of my bucket list!!


----------



## stacy~**

What a great start (and looong day!).  That food tour sounded like the perfect combo of food, fun and local information.  Those loaves of bread look so awesome.

All the buildings look beautiful but I particularly loved the church you wondered around before the tour.  Wow!


----------



## afwdwfan

khertz said:


> I feel a little cheated now, because I always loved going out to eat at Italian restaurants, and now I have been spoiled to REAL Italian food!


Well then, maybe I shouldn't be jealous and want to go there after all.  I mean, I love Italian food and I'd hate to ruin it for myself.


----------



## schmass

Joining in, and enjoying your report so far! I found the link from Imagineer5's report.  This will be the first ABD report I have read, so I'm really interested in it.  Also, we are planning a couple of days at DLP in March, so I'm looking forward to those updates as well!


----------



## missangelalexis

Sitting in that wine cellar must have been so cool!

The cookies sure do look yummy!

Wow, interesting concept for the pizza!

This tour sounded really fun, I love all the details you provided so thank you for that! I'm glad it was such a hit for you guys!


----------



## khertz

courtneybelle said:


> Prosecco is my FAVORITE!!! Ugh I love it and miss it so. I had it at Via Napoli in July but it just wasn't the same.
> 
> The wine cellar looks so cool, but I am not much of a wine drinker either so it would be lost on me.
> 
> That fried risotto ball sounds AMAZING!
> 
> All that pasta sounds unreal.
> 
> Hehe I agree with Anna's assessment of gelatobut did that stop me from eating bright blue cake batter gelato? No, it did not.



I hope I will not be disappointed in our next meal at Via Napoli...It's something I look forward to every trip! I'm afraid it just won't be the same next time now that I've had the real thing.

Yeah, the rest of the group had a much deeper appreciation for the wine cellar than DH and I.  It's just not our thing. But it definitely was great that there was something for everyone.

Oh my heavens, it absolutely was. And something I doubt I would have been interested in trying on my own!

We were so tempted by those bright mounds of gelato on so many instances, but we did our best to resist and seek out the good stuff. But bright blue cake batter does sound good! Did you try Grom when you were there? That was a favorite place of a lot of the adventurers! We enjoyed Grom, but found ourselves at Venchi just as often. So good!



bonnielynn said:


> Absolutely adore this report! Can't wait for me and am green with envy!!  My husband says its too expensive, but I think I will insist... Italy is on the top of my bucket list!!



Thanks so much! I'm glad you're enjoying it. I can completely sympathize. My husband also thought it was too expensive. But eventually I convinced him that going to Europe is going to be expensive no matter what. Why not pay a premium to ensure great service while we're there? ABD is like traveling with a personal concierge. It's incredible! Italy was number one on my bucket list for a loooong time. I hope you get to experience it someday too! It's truly a dream come true!



stacy~** said:


> What a great start (and looong day!).  That food tour sounded like the perfect combo of food, fun and local information.  Those loaves of bread look so awesome.
> 
> All the buildings look beautiful but I particularly loved the church you wondered around before the tour.  Wow!



It was an extremely long day, but so worth the lack of sleep to get to experience all that we did. The tour was a great introduction to lots of different Italian staples. I wanted to go crazy on that bread! The pizza was good, but I wish they would have let us get a nibble of that too. Though I can't say I didn't splurge on bread well more than once over the course of this trip...

I am just in love with all of the architecture there. Everything is just beautiful to look at, whether it's a church or a pizzeria. 



afwdwfan said:


> Well then, maybe I shouldn't be jealous and want to go there after all.  I mean, I love Italian food and I'd hate to ruin it for myself.



 Well, that's certainly a valid point! I'm afraid the pizza at Via Napoli won't cut it for me anymore, and that makes me sad!



schmass said:


> Joining in, and enjoying your report so far! I found the link from Imagineer5's report.  This will be the first ABD report I have read, so I'm really interested in it.  Also, we are planning a couple of days at DLP in March, so I'm looking forward to those updates as well!



Welcome aboard! Hopefully I can keep it interesting.  I think it's pretty safe to say you will LOVE DLP! Hopefully I get to those updates before your trip. 



missangelalexis said:


> Sitting in that wine cellar must have been so cool!
> 
> The cookies sure do look yummy!
> 
> Wow, interesting concept for the pizza!
> 
> This tour sounded really fun, I love all the details you provided so thank you for that! I'm glad it was such a hit for you guys!



Even not being a wine drinker, being in the cellar was cool as I had never been in one before. 

All of the food was delicious, but there's just not much that can top fresh Italian cookies. Yum!

I'm glad you enjoyed it! It was a perfect start to our trip and opened us up to so many different Italian staples that we might not have tried otherwise.


----------



## khertz

*Day 2:* Tuesday September 16th

The next morning, we were up bright and early at 7 am. We had another busy day ahead of us! There were still about 10 hours before we had to meet the group in the lobby for the welcome dinner, and DH and I didn’t plan on sitting around idly all day. We had looked around for things to do in Rome, and come across a tour company called Dark Rome that did tours based on the novel Angels & Demons by Dan Brown (this wouldn’t be the first time his name came up on this trip!). Although it was only offered certain days of the week, we were lucky that it was available on Tuesday mornings. Perfect timing for us to enjoy it!

But first, we needed something to eat so we headed down to the breakfast buffet at the hotel and found a pretty good spread available. 




Untitled by disneymom1024, on Flickr
My plate. After this morning, I realized how good it tasted dipping that bread on the top of the plate in the egg yolk. Yum!




Untitled by disneymom1024, on Flickr
DH’s plate. He was happy to find the omelets because the scrambled eggs were extremely runny.​We both went back for seconds, but I got more of what I already had, I think. Meanwhile, DH had this (and had it again every single morning!).




Untitled by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Cocoa Krispies!
​We stopped in the room after breakfast to grab our pre-order sheet. The instructions said to make sure at least one person from each group went down to the lobby between 9 am and 12 pm to meet the guides and drop off the form. But it said if you couldn’t go during those times to leave it at the front desk. That’s what we planned to do since our tour started at 9 am and would go past noon.

However, when we got there to do just that, the gentleman working the front desk had no idea what to do with the paper! I mentioned we were with ABD, and he said he had just seen someone with a Disney shirt on, so we decided just to wait. Just when we were about to have to come up with another plan and leave to make our tour, in walked our guide Dusty! Unfortunately, we had to bum rush him while his hands were full of bags of bottled water to give him the paper and hastily introduce ourselves, but we apologized and told him we were trying to make a tour and he was very understanding.

We headed out of the Bernini Bristol in the direction of the Piazza del Popolo where our tour was to meet. Of course, DH couldn’t walk all that way without taking at least a few pictures. We passed through the Piazza de Spagna, home to the famous Spanish Steps that we would be seeing on our walking tour of Rome the next day. I’m glad we took these pictures though, because it was a lot less crowded than we would find it the next day.





02 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




02-001 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




02-003 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




02-004 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​You can get more of a sense of the scope of the steps without all of them covered in people sitting. We also discovered that the Who Dat Nation is alive and well in Rome.




02-005 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




02-006 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​We were running a little earlier than we had planned, so we stopped in a church we found along the way. I was a little surprised to see that it was an Anglican church, considering how heavy the Catholic influence in Rome is, so I thought it was interesting to check out.  




02-007 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




02-008 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Mother Mary still keeping an eye on us.




02-009 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




02-010 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




02-011 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




02-012 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




02-013 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




02-014 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Soon enough, we made it to Piazza del Popolo with plenty of time to spare. It said to meet in front of the church, but there were three total in the whole piazza so we took a few minutes to walk around, orient ourselves, and find the church we needed, but we definitely didn’t mind! 




02-015 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
One church, but not the one we needed.




02-017 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Another church! But still not the one we needed.




02-016 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
The obelisk, discussed in the book and shown in the movie.​The piazza was flanked by a fountain on each side, so we went over to one to take some photos. It was beautiful, but up close you could see how much trash had been thrown in the water. That was pretty disappointing. 




02-018 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




02-019 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




02-020 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Hey, there’s the church we need!​We met on the steps of Santa Maria del Popolo and found the coordinator to check in for the tour. He told us that we would be split into two smaller groups, and that when the time came to split, we would be with Mike’s group. It wasn’t long before we split up and met Mike, a laid back, kind of rocker guy from Southern California. Unfortunately, we have no pictures of him, but we totally enjoyed him as a tour guide! Very informative, but also very funny.

He started off the tour telling us what to expect from the tour. We would visit the four “altars of science” described in the book, and along the way, learn where Dan Brown took some artistic license to make a good story. Our first stop was of course, inside the Santa Maria del Popolo church where the Chigi chapel is located. If you read the book or saw the movie, you might remember this as the location of the first cardinal’s murder, the one branded with Earth.

As soon as we walked inside the church, I was blown away! DH was trying to take pictures, but we kind of stayed over by the chapel that was part of the tour. We made a mental note to come back to this church later to look around more extensively.




02-024 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
The dome inside the chapel




02-025 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
The statue from the book of Habakkuk and the angel​_*Continued in next post...*_


----------



## khertz

*Day 2 Continued:* Tuesday September 16th

In the novel, Robert Langdon used the angel pointing to lead them to the next altar of science. However, Mike let us know the angel is actually pointing toward the statue of Daniel at the other end of the chapel, since the angel was plucking up Habakkuk to bring him to Babylon to bring food to Daniel in the lions den! Guess Dan Brown forgot about that little detail




02-026 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Beautiful altar
​The scaffolding made it difficult to see the demons hold in the floor. Its basically a manhole cover to block the opening to the crypt down below where people were buried.

We saw some cryptic stuff in this church, including this shrouded skeleton in the wall.




02-028 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Mike explained that this was not intended to scare people, but to give them hope. Bones were a common decoration because of the belief that at the second coming, we would need our bones in order to rise from the dead. This is why Catholicism prohibited cremation for so long.




02-029 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




02-030 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​After a little while inside the church, we headed outside and under this archway, the Porta del Popolo. 




02-032 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​We had to walk a little ways to a bus that would take us to the second altar of science at St. Peters Square. On the bus, Mike prepped us a little for what we would be looking for and refreshed us on the events of the book. The second altar of science is the carving of the West Ponente (West Wind) around the monolith at the center of St. Peters Square.

Unfortunately, we arrived to find most of the square blocked and covered in chairs! So, we couldnt really see the West Wind at all, but Mike still gave us some more info about the square before turning us loose for 10 minutes to look around. One of the things he told us about was the pillars curving around the square. They are lined up 4 deep so that when you look at a row head on, they line up perfectly and look as one.




02-033 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
The Basilica




02-034 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Look at that line of people waiting to get in!




02-035 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
The columns where you can kind of see what I was talking about




02-037 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




02-041 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




02-042 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Obelisk




02-043 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




02-044 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




02-048 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Once we met up, we went back to the bus and drove over to the next altar of science at Santa Maria della Vittoria. Looking through the book now to help refresh my memory, I am realizing that the hotel we stayed at, the Hotel Bernini, is mentioned in the book several times! At this point in the book as they are looking for the church, they are looking around the Piazza Barberini and see the hotel looming eerily. Then its also the scene of the final scenes of the book as Robert Langdon and Vittoria are staying there once the events of the novel are over. Its been so long since I read the book that I didnt even realize that! How cool!

Anyway, the second guide Roberto explained that this church looks very plain from the outside, so much so that it can be quite easy to overlook. But once inside, it is so over the top in the Baroque style that its hard to imagine what lies beyond the door. Its the scene of the fire murder in the book and is home to a statue I learned about in high school and have been wanting to see ever since, The Ecstasy of St. Theresa. Roberto explained that this statue was created based off of diary entries Theresa made about dreams she had of angels stabbing her.




02-049 by disneymom1024, on Flickr 
The unimposing entryway




02-050 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Bam!




02-052 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Looking up at the dome




02-054 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
The Ecstasy of St. Theresa. Check out all that marble!




02-055 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Closer up




02-056 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




02-057 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




02-059 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




02-065 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




02-069 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




02-072 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​ 
_*Continued in next post...*_


----------



## khertz

*Day 2 Continued:* Tuesday September 16th




02-074 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




02-078 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




02-079 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Mike had explained to us at the beginning of the tour that Santa Maria del Popolo was Renaissance architecture, but that we would be able to tell the difference between that and Baroque style immediately. Boy, was he right! Baroque was all about being over the top. Lots of gold, marble, or bling, if you will. Every inch of the interior is covered in something!

We got back on the bus for the last time and went to the Piazza Navona, the site of the fourth cardinal murder for the element of water. 




02-080 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




02-081 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Hey, look, we did get a picture of Mike! There he is in the sunglasses. ​One of the most glaring inaccuracies from the book was pointed out to us here by Mike. In the book (and movie), the assassin drives right up to the fountain and dumps the cardinal in, but in this photo you can see the handrail all around the fountain.




02-082 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




02-084 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




02-085 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




02-086 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




02-087 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




02-088 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




02-089 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​The Fontana dei Quattro Fiumi, or Fountain of the Four Rivers, represents the major rivers in the 4 continents known at the time: the Nile representing Africa, the Danube representing Europe, the Ganges representing Asia, and the Río de la Plata representing America. 

After exploring the Piazza Navona, we took a break at a nearby bar where we got a drink and had a chance to use the restroom.




02-090 by disneymom1024, on Flickr    ​We enjoyed the nice break out of the heat and some cold drinks. Another couple was asking Mike about a necropolis tour that the same tour company provides, so he was on the phone setting that up for them to do as soon as this tour was over. We really wanted to join them, but it would run past the time for our welcome dinner, so we couldn’t. Several of our adventurers were doing a similar tour that day while we were on this one.

Our last stop for the tour was to walk over to Castel Sant’Angelo, the scene of the final confrontation with the assassin in the novel. We crossed over the Bridge of Angels, noting that each one holds an object referring to the passion of Christ.




02-091 by disneymom1024, on Flickr    




02-092 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
This one is holding the whips




02-093 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
The crown of thorns                 




02-094 by disneymom1024, on Flickr    




02-095 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
The shroud




02-096 by disneymom1024, on Flickr    
Hard to see from this angle, but this one is holding the nails




02-097 by disneymom1024, on Flickr    
Well, this one is pretty obvious, I think…




02-098 by disneymom1024, on Flickr            
The superscription




02-099 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
The lance




02-103 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
The sponge




02-100 by disneymom1024, on Flickr                                
Pretty view of St. Peter’s




02-101 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Looking back across the bridge​Then, we were ready to head inside! But I'll save that for the next update.

*UP NEXT:* Inside Castel Sant'Angelo


----------



## Dugette

Wow, great tour! Sounds like you saw a lot and, as always, awesome pictures!


----------



## KelleyK75

The tour sounds awesome!  The architecture is gorgeous and the pictures show how lovely it is.


----------



## skier_pete

Interesting. I read that book, and found it both a fascinating read that I just couldn't put down and at the same time a utter pile of BS. I remember thinking to myself "this is so ridiculous"!  I haven't seen the movie yet though it is in my Netflix queue. 

It is pretty amazing the density of spectacular architecture over there!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ooh, I love the idea of a tour based on Angels and Demons!  I love reading the Dan Brown books or other books of that type (fictionalized adventures based on history/religion).  My favorite is actually Map of Bones by James Rollins ... but anyway

That is great that you were able to get some pictures of the Piazza de Spagna without the crowds - really is an amazing sight and the statues/carvings are amazing!

The fact that there were three churches at the piazza you were to meet your tour in reminds me of the time I was supposed to meet a friend at a Starbucks at an intersection in NYC only to find that the intersection had 2 Starbucks and we were waiting for each other in different one.  So, I guess that Starbucks are to NYC what Churches are to Rome 

Bummer that you didn't get to see the West Wind more - that is one I would have liked to check out the details on ... still an impressive scene though!  Did you find out what all the chairs were for?  

Wow, the inside of Santa Maria della Vittoria is amazing!  And you know what they say, if it ain't Baroque, don't fix it (ok, they probably don't actually say that  )

The bridge of Angels is beautiful - thanks for pointing out how they are holding the different items related to the passion.  Very neat.


----------



## Sarabi's Cubs

Your pics are just amazing!!!  I am embarrassed to say that I looked for Santa Maria del Popolo and got so confused by the multiple churches in that area that after going in a few, I ultimately gave up!  This was right after our walk all around Rome so I was beat.

Laurie


----------



## courtneybelle

I loved both Grom and Venchi! My favorite was from this place at the end of the Ponte Vecchio in Florence but I really liked Grom too.

I loooove the artwork inside the dome.

WOW Santa Maria Della Vittoria is insane!!

Sounds like a really great tour so far!!


----------



## MiaBella05

joining in


----------



## DisneyKid4Life

Ooh, that is quite the breakfast variety. You don't often see anything but scrambled eggs.

Haha, "just seen someone with a Disney shirt on" I don't know why that cracked me up, but it did. I guess I just take Disney shirts as the norm, lol.

I didn't read Angels and Demons (of course like everyone it seems, I did read DiVinci Code), but I did see the movie. This tour sounds very cool.

Wow look at that line!!! Are you sure this wasn't an Anna/Elsa Meet and Greet? 

I'm just amazed at the architecture, and of course the as always awesome photos.


----------



## missangelalexis

BEAUTIFUL pictures. Santa Maria della Vittoria is stunning. The tour sounds like an interesting one!


----------



## schmass

Seems like a cool tour!  Your photos came out amazing!


----------



## khertz

Dugette said:


> Wow, great tour! Sounds like you saw a lot and, as always, awesome pictures!



Thanks so much!



KelleyK75 said:


> The tour sounds awesome!  The architecture is gorgeous and the pictures show how lovely it is.



It was a great tour, and definitely an interesting way to spend a day on our own before the official start of ABD. The architecture all over the city just fascinates me. 



********** said:


> Interesting. I read that book, and found it both a fascinating read that I just couldn't put down and at the same time a utter pile of BS. I remember thinking to myself "this is so ridiculous"!  I haven't seen the movie yet though it is in my Netflix queue.
> 
> It is pretty amazing the density of spectacular architecture over there!



 That's a good way of putting it! When I was reading the book for the first time, I was sure none of it could really be true, but he says it all with such authority and never having seen the places he describes in person, I had no choice but to believe it is how Dan Brown says. So it was definitely enlightening if nothing else!

That's a completely accurate statement. I never got tired of just walking around and taking it all in!



TheMaxRebo said:


> ooh, I love the idea of a tour based on Angels and Demons!  I love reading the Dan Brown books or other books of that type (fictionalized adventures based on history/religion).  My favorite is actually Map of Bones by James Rollins ... but anyway



I totally agree! I read a lot of historical fiction, and I like that Dan Brown does a twist on that. I'll have to check that book out, it might be something I would enjoy!



TheMaxRebo said:


> That is great that you were able to get some pictures of the Piazza de Spagna without the crowds - really is an amazing sight and the statues/carvings are amazing!



I didn't realize what a blessing it was to get those pictures at the time, but I'm SO glad we did!



TheMaxRebo said:


> The fact that there were three churches at the piazza you were to meet your tour in reminds me of the time I was supposed to meet a friend at a Starbucks at an intersection in NYC only to find that the intersection had 2 Starbucks and we were waiting for each other in different one.  So, I guess that Starbucks are to NYC what Churches are to Rome



 I can totally see that happening!! It was funny because it said that it would be the church next to the big arch, but when you enter the piazza from where we did, the church and arch are kind of hidden around the corner of another building so we didn't notice them at first. Then when you see the GIGANTIC arch, it's a bit obvious!!



TheMaxRebo said:


> Bummer that you didn't get to see the West Wind more - that is one I would have liked to check out the details on ... still an impressive scene though!  Did you find out what all the chairs were for?



I know, that is one I would have liked to see in person so it was disappointing not to be able to get close enough. Everyone kept saying that the chairs were from an audience with the Pope, but they were out there for several days, so I really don't know if that was for sure why. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Wow, the inside of Santa Maria della Vittoria is amazing!  And you know what they say, if it ain't Baroque, don't fix it (ok, they probably don't actually say that  )



The inside was absolutely breathtaking. It is really what inspired DH and I to visit almost every church we passed in Rome, because you never knew what could be on the inside that you wouldn't want to miss.  I struggle with post titles, but that's exactly what came to my mind for this one so that's what I used! 



TheMaxRebo said:


> The bridge of Angels is beautiful - thanks for pointing out how they are holding the different items related to the passion.  Very neat.



This TR is a lot more difficult to construct posts for because there is SO much information to share! So I refer a lot to my notes and the internet to help fill it all in. I don't know if everyone is like me, but while I do love looking at old, beautiful places and buildings and artwork, I love it even more when I have the context for it to help me understand it better. So I'm trying to include that wherever I can. Glad you enjoyed! 



Sarabi's Cubs said:


> Your pics are just amazing!!!  I am embarrassed to say that I looked for Santa Maria del Popolo and got so confused by the multiple churches in that area that after going in a few, I ultimately gave up!  This was right after our walk all around Rome so I was beat.
> 
> Laurie



Thanks Laurie! The church was hard to find because it was kind of hidden around a corner. And then there's those two huge ones as soon as you walked in from the direction of our hotel, that it was definitely misleading! We almost missed it ourselves and thought we might be in the wrong place! You definitely have an excuse, especially if you mean the first official full day when we walked all over Rome with Cristina. That was an exhausting day for sure!!


----------



## khertz

courtneybelle said:


> I loved both Grom and Venchi! My favorite was from this place at the end of the Ponte Vecchio in Florence but I really liked Grom too.
> 
> I loooove the artwork inside the dome.
> 
> WOW Santa Maria Della Vittoria is insane!!
> 
> Sounds like a really great tour so far!!



I think our driver one night pointed out the one at the end of Ponte Vecchio and we forgot all about it until our last night and we had just finished some at Venchi so we didn't stop there. But Venchi & Grom were both pretty amazing too! 

Santa Maria della Vittoria was one of my favorites. I loved how it was so unassuming outside and then you walk in and it's just STUFF everywhere! I can't even imagine that just being where I go to Mass every Sunday...



MiaBella05 said:


> joining in



 Happy to have you!



DisneyKid4Life said:


> Ooh, that is quite the breakfast variety. You don't often see anything but scrambled eggs.
> 
> Haha, "just seen someone with a Disney shirt on" I don't know why that cracked me up, but it did. I guess I just take Disney shirts as the norm, lol.
> 
> I didn't read Angels and Demons (of course like everyone it seems, I did read DiVinci Code), but I did see the movie. This tour sounds very cool.
> 
> Wow look at that line!!! Are you sure this wasn't an Anna/Elsa Meet and Greet?
> 
> I'm just amazed at the architecture, and of course the as always awesome photos.



Breakfast in Rome ended up being my favorite of all the hotels where we stayed. They had a great variety! That's why I found it so comical that DH was wasting prime stomach real estate on cocoa krispies!!

How true is that?! Someone in Rome in a Disney shirt is out of place, but to us that's the complete norm. We went to the playground this weekend, and DH pointed out that all 3 of us were wearing Disney shirts. 

The movie was pretty true to the book with only one or two big plot points changed. It's worth reading though, especially if you enjoyed Da Vinci Code. It was interesting to see how he used facts that are technically true, but he changed their meaning or intention to further the plot of the story. 

ONE DAY ONLY! Meet the Princess of Arendelle in Vatican City! 

The architecture was amazing to me, just to walk around a modern city and be surrounded by all of that history.



missangelalexis said:


> BEAUTIFUL pictures. Santa Maria della Vittoria is stunning. The tour sounds like an interesting one!



Thanks! That church ended up being one of my favorites. It was just such a surprise when you saw how plain the outside was! It inspired us to visit as many churches as we could just because you never knew what you could be missing out on. The tour was great, especially for fans of Dan Brown like we are.



schmass said:


> Seems like a cool tour!  Your photos came out amazing!



The tour was great, and took us to several places that we didn't visit on our ABD guided tour. I had thought there would be a lot more overlap than there actually was, so it was a nice way for us to see more of the sites in the city. Thanks! All the credit for the great photos has to go to DH for taking them & editing them!


----------



## BennyFedora

Reading along and caught up! Rome is a place I've always wanted to go, so it's fun to follow along with a Disney eye. So far it looks like a great trip! 

That food tour sounded awesome!  It's like F&W, but wandering one HUGE Italy pavilion.  I hear you on wishing you could have grabbed a hunk of bread.  My father owns an Italian bakery (mostly just bread and rolls) and I'm kind of a bread snob.  Just by looking at the bread in the baskets, I could imagine the smell you must have experienced and the restraint it must have taken not to try to sneak a loaf out under your shirt 

As a side note, I thought it was funny that the bread was un-bagged, in laundry bins, on the floor.  My father remembers delivering bread with his father back in the '50s and they would just put the loaves in wooden crates and drive around leaving them at people's houses between the storm door and the front door.  It was fine back then, but today everything is glove handled and double-wrapped. Don't forget your hand-sanitizer!

You are making a great case for ABD, but sadly for Joyce my wallet isn't easily pried open.  I look forward to hearing/seeing more, and remember, this TR isn't just for you, it's ammunition for Joyce


----------



## sayhello

khertz said:


> Santa Maria della Vittoria was one of my favorites. I loved how it was so unassuming outside and then you walk in and it's just STUFF everywhere! I can't even imagine that just being where I go to Mass every Sunday...


I felt that way about a lot of Rome!  Approaching the Colosseum, I was surprised that is was just at the side of this major road that curves past it.  People were walking & driving past it like it was nothing.  "Oh, yes, that's the Colosseum.  Ho hum!"  I can't imagine it being something you just pass every day to get to work!  

Sayhello


----------



## LoveMickey

We are doing an ABD to Rome next year.  I loved your description for the tour

"Dark Rome that did tours based on the novel Angels & Demons by Dan Brown (this wouldnt be the first time his name came up on this trip!). Although it was only offered certain days of the week, we were lucky that it was available on Tuesday mornings. Perfect timing for us to enjoy it!"

I tried to look up that one on line and could not see this particular tour.  Do you still have the link or how you were able to do the tour.  Did you set it up before hand?  

Thanks,


----------



## carpenta

sayhello said:


> I felt that way about a lot of Rome!  Approaching the Colosseum, I was surprised that is was just at the side of this major road that curves past it.  People were walking & driving past it like it was nothing.  "Oh, yes, that's the Colosseum.  Ho hum!"  I can't imagine it being something you just pass every day to get to work!
> 
> Sayhello





.......and riding on the same road(s) that the Romans built.......and water still flows on some of the aquaducts .....amazing........we can't even build things to last twenty years in this country.


----------



## afwdwfan

Wow, wow, wow!!!!  That tour looks awesome.  I loved those books and the movies weren't too bad.  But regardless of that, it would be amazing just to see that architecture and sit and think about all the history and meaning behind all of it.  Just amazing!  

I think it was a great idea to get there early enough and have an opportunity to take that tour before the ABD portion gets fully underway!


----------



## Cousin Orville

Looks like a fun tour!  We went on a Da Vinci Code tour last fall in Paris in and out of the Louvre.  It was a great way of mixing pop culture in with the real history and keeping it fun.  It was also a lot of fun to see what could never have happened in the book  - like not being able to dump the cardinal's body into the fountain due to the railing.


----------



## christannj

I am blown away by the fantastic pictures that you have posted.  We didn't do either of those tours and now I wish that we had.  Oh well, Kevin will have to organize another Italy trip and all 30 of us will have to sign up.  I can't imagine doing another ABD trip with anyone else but our group.  Maybe the next trip should be the Dan Brown tour: Rome, Paris, Washington, D.C. And Florence


----------



## khertz

BennyFedora said:


> Reading along and caught up! Rome is a place I've always wanted to go, so it's fun to follow along with a Disney eye. So far it looks like a great trip!



Welcome along, Ben! Happy to have you!



BennyFedora said:


> That food tour sounded awesome!  It's like F&W, but wandering one HUGE Italy pavilion.  I hear you on wishing you could have grabbed a hunk of bread.  My father owns an Italian bakery (mostly just bread and rolls) and I'm kind of a bread snob.  Just by looking at the bread in the baskets, I could imagine the smell you must have experienced and the restraint it must have taken not to try to sneak a loaf out under your shirt



The food tour was really great, especially for DH and I because we are both a little picky so this definitely helped us try some things we might have been afraid to try on our own, especially if we were paying for each individual thing. 

Oh my gosh, I wanted to run out with a whole basket of that bread! It was a great experience to get to see the ovens and all of the ingredients that go into making all those loaves of bread.



BennyFedora said:


> As a side note, I thought it was funny that the bread was un-bagged, in laundry bins, on the floor.  My father remembers delivering bread with his father back in the '50s and they would just put the loaves in wooden crates and drive around leaving them at people's houses between the storm door and the front door.  It was fine back then, but today everything is glove handled and double-wrapped. Don't forget your hand-sanitizer!



 All of this is so true! That certainly wouldn't pass food service standards in the US! 



BennyFedora said:


> You are making a great case for ABD, but sadly for Joyce my wallet isn't easily pried open.  I look forward to hearing/seeing more, and remember, this TR isn't just for you, it's ammunition for Joyce



You sound a lot like my DH, and this trip totally changed his mind. ABD is definitely expensive, don't get me wrong. But our thinking was that a trip to Europe is expensive anyway, so why not save more and pay a premium for the great Disney service while we were there? I think you will find over the course of this TR, there will be a lot of ways that ABD was totally worth every penny compared to how it would have gone on our own! I have a feeling Joyce will have LOTS of ammunition once it's over!! 



sayhello said:


> I felt that way about a lot of Rome!  Approaching the Colosseum, I was surprised that is was just at the side of this major road that curves past it.  People were walking & driving past it like it was nothing.  "Oh, yes, that's the Colosseum.  Ho hum!"  I can't imagine it being something you just pass every day to get to work!
> 
> Sayhello



Absolutely! I'm sure when it's your normal, it doesn't have as much impact on you, but I just can't even imagine being surrounded by so much history every single day! We have lots of history in the US, but it sure doesn't compare to the ancient history mixed in with the modern world that you find there. The water from the aqueducts just blows my mind!



LoveMickey said:


> We are doing an ABD to Rome next year.  I loved your description for the tour
> 
> "Dark Rome that did tours based on the novel Angels & Demons by Dan Brown (this wouldnt be the first time his name came up on this trip!). Although it was only offered certain days of the week, we were lucky that it was available on Tuesday mornings. Perfect timing for us to enjoy it!"
> 
> I tried to look up that one on line and could not see this particular tour.  Do you still have the link or how you were able to do the tour.  Did you set it up before hand?
> 
> Thanks,



You're going to love your trip! We did set it up beforehand online here. It wasn't terribly expensive, and it was a great experience that, as Dan Brown fans, we very much enjoyed.



carpenta said:


> .......and riding on the same road(s) that the Romans built.......and water still flows on some of the aquaducts .....amazing........we can't even build things to last twenty years in this country.



So true! We just tear it down and rebuild it or completely change it into something else when we get tired of it.



afwdwfan said:


> Wow, wow, wow!!!!  That tour looks awesome.  I loved those books and the movies weren't too bad.  But regardless of that, it would be amazing just to see that architecture and sit and think about all the history and meaning behind all of it.  Just amazing!
> 
> I think it was a great idea to get there early enough and have an opportunity to take that tour before the ABD portion gets fully underway!



It was a great, and honest portrayal of the places and landmarks used in the books. We absolutely loved it! And as a history nerd, I appreciated getting the true background on a lot of things that may have been tweaked a bit by Dan Brown to make a good story.

We like to fill our time, so it was a perfect way to see lots of the city and to spend the day before easing into the ABD portion!



Cousin Orville said:


> Looks like a fun tour!  We went on a Da Vinci Code tour last fall in Paris in and out of the Louvre.  It was a great way of mixing pop culture in with the real history and keeping it fun.  It was also a lot of fun to see what could never have happened in the book  - like not being able to dump the cardinal's body into the fountain due to the railing.



Wow, I wish we would have had enough time in Paris for something like that! Guess that's just a reason to plan another trip there.  I had always wondered when reading the book how much was true and how much was made up, so this tour definitely answered a lot of those questions!



christannj said:


> I am blown away by the fantastic pictures that you have posted.  We didn't do either of those tours and now I wish that we had.  Oh well, Kevin will have to organize another Italy trip and all 30 of us will have to sign up.  I can't imagine doing another ABD trip with anyone else but our group.  Maybe the next trip should be the Dan Brown tour: Rome, Paris, Washington, D.C. And Florence



Thanks so much, Chris! I would totally be up for another round of Viva with all of y'all if Kevin ever puts it together! I told Dustin at the farewell dinner that I was even more emotional about leaving because I knew that specific trip with that specific group of people and those two guides couldn't be replicated. We can visit Italy again and even do Viva again, but it won't be the same! I'm also totally on board for that Dan Brown tour if anyone sets it up!


----------



## MEK

khertz said:


> Bam!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 02-052 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
> Looking up at the dome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 02-054 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
> The Ecstasy of St. Theresa. Check out all that marble!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 02-055 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
> Closer up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 02-056 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 02-057 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 02-059 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 02-065 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 02-069 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 02-072 by disneymom1024, on Flickr[/CENTER]
> 
> _*Continued in next post...*_
> [/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]



OMG!!!!!!  This is simply stunning!  I have never seen anything so beautiful.  I can only imagine what it looks like in person.  Plus these pictures are so professional looking.  Love them.

I am really blown away by these amazing churches.  I can totally see why you took this tour.  I haven't even finished your update yet, but I had to stop to comment.


----------



## MEK

Finished.  Phew!  Those statues are so impressive.  Wow again.  So much beauty and what a great way to learn about the Passion.  Very cool.

And that bar looks pretty cute too!  

I have to go back and look at the pics again now.


----------



## LoveMickey

Thank you for the link to Angels & Demons tour.


----------



## khertz

MEK said:


> OMG!!!!!!  This is simply stunning!  I have never seen anything so beautiful.  I can only imagine what it looks like in person.  Plus these pictures are so professional looking.  Love them.
> 
> I am really blown away by these amazing churches.  I can totally see why you took this tour.  I haven't even finished your update yet, but I had to stop to comment.





MEK said:


> Finished.  Phew!  Those statues are so impressive.  Wow again.  So much beauty and what a great way to learn about the Passion.  Very cool.
> 
> And that bar looks pretty cute too!
> 
> I have to go back and look at the pics again now.



Thanks for the kind words about the photos, Mary Ellen! Of course all the photos and editing in the world don't accurately show just how beautiful and amazing these sites are in person, but it's the best we can do.  

We saw a ton of really amazing churches during our time in Rome, and still wished we could have seen more. 



LoveMickey said:


> Thank you for the link to Angels & Demons tour.



You're so very welcome! I probably should have included that in the original post anyway.


----------



## khertz

*Day 2 Continued:* Tuesday September 16th

When I left off, we were about to head inside of the Castel Sant'Angelo to finish off our Angels & Demons tour. Ready? Andiamo! 




02-102 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Ready to go inside​To get to the rooms of the castle, we had to hike up a long, winding ramp. Oh well, its better than stairs, I guess?




02-104 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​At some point earlier in the tour, Mike told us that sculptures, once revealed to the public, could not be moved or altered except for one reason, which we found out here. This statue of St. Michael had been on top of the building, but had been struck by lightning and was then considered unlucky, so it was moved.




02-106 by disneymom1024, on Flickr    ​After checking out this statue, Mike led us up to the top to finish off the tour. He explained the ending of the book, and showed us the cannonballs where in the book, the assassin meets his end (and learn that its kind of difficult for him to have really landed there, so far away from the building). While we were listening to Mike, we were treated to a beautiful view of Rome.




02-107 by disneymom1024, on Flickr            
The statue of St. Michael on the roof that replaced the one struck by lightning




02-108 by disneymom1024, on Flickr            




02-109 by disneymom1024, on Flickr                    




02-114 by disneymom1024, on Flickr                            




02-115 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
The cannonballs​That concluded the tour, but since we were inside Castel SantAngelo and the price was included, Mike said we were free to stay roaming the building as long as we wanted. We asked him for lunch suggestions, and he suggested going to eat somewhere in Trastevere. We had been contemplating that option (really wanted to go back to the bakery where wed had the pizza the night before), but ultimately decided against it. Because we had followed Anna around without much sense of direction, we had no idea how to get to the bakery, or even what it was called. So we figured wed find something else, and decided to stay and explore. It is so huge, and its easy to get lost just walking around and looking at all of the different views and exhibits.

There was a room up at the top Mike had told us about that is supposed to be the room in the book/movie where the assassin hides the cardinals and has the huge fireplace where he heats up the brands that he uses on their chests. We went there first.




02-119 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




02-120 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
View out of the window




02-121 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
The ceiling​One thing I learned quickly in Italy as we toured building after building is that you need to LOOK UP! It seemed like 9 times out of 10, the ceilings were just as heavily and ornately decorated as the rest of the rooms were.




02-123 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​This next display had no description, but we both just thought it was cool looking. Its just a bunch of pocket watches hanging in a glass box.




02-124 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




02-125 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
A better view of that new St. Michael statue, complete with enormous lightning rod!​We wandered in and out of rooms until eventually we made it all the way to the very top of the fort. There was a nice breeze to cool us off once we got up there, and the view was spectacular!




02-126 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




02-127 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




02-145 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




02-151 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




02-152 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




02-153 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​We started down from the roof, thinking we would head out. But again, there were so many places to stop in and look, and we couldnt help but do just that.




02-154 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




02-155 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




02-156 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




02-157 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
The bedroom (designed by Raphael) where popes would reside when seeking refuge in the fortress.




02-158 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​*Continued in next post...*


----------



## khertz

*Day 2 Continued:* Tuesday September 16th




02-159 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




02-160 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




02-161 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




02-162 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




02-163 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
A catapult and cannonballs in a courtyard​Eventually we made our way out of the fortress and headed back towards Piazza del Popolo to go back inside the church and explore it a little more. We kept an eye out for lunch options, but weren’t seeing much that appealed to us, and we were realizing it was getting closer and closer to time for dinner anyway. Ultimately, we decided to just eat the snacks we had brought with us and wait until the welcome dinner to eat another large meal. 

We got back to Piazza del Popolo and decided to first check out the fountain on the opposite side of the piazza.




02-164 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




02-165 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​However, we were pretty disappointed when we got over to the church and found the doors closed. So that kind of blew up our plan to go inside and check it out. We were ready to start heading back to the hotel, but instead of retracing our steps and going back the way we had come, we realized there was another street, Via del Corso, that ran parallel to the street we had taken to get there. So for the sake of seeing different scenery, we decided to take that way.




02-166 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Leaving the Piazza​Along the way, we pretty much stopped in every church we came across. With over 900 in the city of Rome, you can imagine that we came across a few. The first one we stopped in was _Chiesa di Gesù e Maria_ (Church of Jesus and Mary). From what Mike told us about the Baroque style, I’m guessing with the amount of marble in this place, that’s the style at work here!




02-167 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




02-170 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




02-171 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Don’t forget to LOOK UP!




02-174 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




02-175 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




02-176 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​After a quick look around in there, we ended up at the Basilica San Giacomo. 




02-180 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




02-181 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




02-183 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




02-184 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​The last church we ended up in that day was Basilica dei Sant’Ambrogio e Carlo




02-188 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




02-189 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




02-190 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




02-191 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




02-192 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




02-197 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​_*Continued in next post...*_


----------



## khertz

*Day 2 Continued:* Tuesday September 16th

It wasn’t another church we came upon next, but that familiar House of Mouse! I think we were the first in our group of adventurers to find this place, because when I later posted photos of our purchases, I had quite a few people asking us where to go!




02-198 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




02-199 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




02-200 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




02-201 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




02-202 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
How cute is Emperor Mickey?!




02-203 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​We found a cute little section of city-specific stuff back by the registers. Basically, there was a women’s style shirt, a men’s, a little girl’s, and a little boy’s. DH wasn’t crazy about the men’s style, but I decided to get the women’s and we picked out a kid’s shirt for DS. We ended up having to get him a shirt that fit just right, though I would preferred to get him one a little larger. The next bigger size was pretty huge though. I thought it was cute, and very representative of Rome with the thousands of scooters everywhere!




Untitled by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Okay, I lied, we must have stopped in one more church before getting back to the hotel! This one was Santa Maria in Via.




02-204 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




02-206 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​We made it back to the hotel with just enough time to shower and get ourselves dressed up for our Welcome Dinner. Let the ABD fun begin!

*UP NEXT:* Welcome, Adventurers!


----------



## DisneyKid4Life

That ramp actually looks pretty cool.

Haha, just like Disney. ALWAYS look up. Always!!!!

You know, that pocket watch thing really fascinates me and I have no idea why. It's so bizarre and yet completely interesting. But I guess that's what art is all about really.

DISNEY STORE!!!!! Now that is what I'm talking about. That's some must have stuff right there. OMG I love it.


----------



## DDuck4Life

IMG_0239-1 by DDuck4Life, on Flickr​
Forgot to give you the picture of me on top of Castel Sant'Angelo.


----------



## sayhello

WOW!  I had no idea there were so many gorgeous churches in Rome!  I definitely will put a "stop in every church I pass" tour on the list for when I finally make it back to Rome!

Great shots from the top of Castel SantAngelo!  What an amazing view.

Sayhello


----------



## Dugette

Beautiful views and amazing churches! Really making us want to get back to Europe!!

That Disney Store is too cute! Love all the Roman characters. Cute shirts too!


----------



## MEK

600 churches in the city of Rome??????  Seriously????????  It looks like there is another church every half block.  I guess on any given day you can pick a new church to visit.  It's very cool that so many of them were open and you were able to walk right in.  

And I agree- as beautiful as those pictures are and as good as the editing is, I am sure it doesn't compare with seeing everything in person.  Just spectacular.

How lucky to come across a Disney store.  What cute T- shirts.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Great update!  When reading books often times things in your head are way different than in real life but I think the Castel Sant'Angelo is pretty similar to what I was picturing - a bit more ornate in some of the decorations though.  That is a neat fact about statues not being able to be moved - unless struck by lightening I guess

Great views from the top of the Castel ... oh, and a crane - it's like you are in Disney World!  

So, this might be a silly question but with the 900 churches, are they all active and have like daily / weekly masses or are a number of them basically just museums at this point?

The shirt you got for your son is very cute!


----------



## missangelalexis

What gorgeous views! And so many beautiful churches!

Disney Store! The statues are so cute.


----------



## skier_pete

Wow!  


That's all I have to say...


----------



## Sarabi's Cubs

A note for anyone planning this trip - take a picture of the outside of each church with the name before you go in!  I visited many churches on this trip and as I'm going through my photos, I'm having a hard time remembering which church was which, particularly on the days when I just wandered into several of them. The Catholic churches in my area are so sparse and modern that seeing these baroque churches in person was just jaw-dropping!

Laurie


----------



## sayhello

Sarabi's Cubs said:


> A note for anyone planning this trip - take a picture of the outside of each church with the name before you go in!  I visited many churches on this trip and as I'm going through my photos, I'm having a hard time remembering which church was which, particularly on the days when I just wandered into several of them. The Catholic churches in my area are so sparse and modern that seeing these baroque churches in person was just jaw-dropping!
> 
> Laurie


That's a really good idea, Laurie.  Although who would have thought that *too many* gorgeous churches would be an "issue"?  

Sayhello


----------



## khertz

DisneyKid4Life said:


> That ramp actually looks pretty cool.
> 
> Haha, just like Disney. ALWAYS look up. Always!!!!
> 
> You know, that pocket watch thing really fascinates me and I have no idea why. It's so bizarre and yet completely interesting. But I guess that's what art is all about really.
> 
> DISNEY STORE!!!!! Now that is what I'm talking about. That's some must have stuff right there. OMG I love it.



If only I had known how many steps I would be climbing in the coming days, I would have appreciated that ramp even more!! 

Absolutely! I caught myself a few times just walking through rooms and looking around before I remembered to look up and realized I had been missing some beautiful stuff!

That's EXACTLY what we thought. DH kept taking pictures and I said, "What the heck IS that?" and neither of us were sure. But it was cool anyway! It was one of the few things in the castle that didn't have a little plaque with a description.

The Disney Store was absolutely calling our name! Most of it was just like a regular Disney Store, so it was great to find that little section of Rome specific clothing. 



DDuck4Life said:


> IMG_0239-1 by DDuck4Life, on Flickr​
> Forgot to give you the picture of me on top of Castel Sant'Angelo.







sayhello said:


> WOW!  I had no idea there were so many gorgeous churches in Rome!  I definitely will put a "stop in every church I pass" tour on the list for when I finally make it back to Rome!
> 
> Great shots from the top of Castel SantAngelo!  What an amazing view.
> 
> Sayhello



It was so crazy! They were just steps away from each other. And it was so interesting to check them all out because one or two might be a "dud" but then you might come across something so amazing and beautiful, you would have been sad to miss out on seeing it!

Thanks. It was an incredible view from the top!



Dugette said:


> Beautiful views and amazing churches! Really making us want to get back to Europe!!
> 
> That Disney Store is too cute! Love all the Roman characters. Cute shirts too!



Rome was busy, but was by far our favorite city for the churches and views mostly. So incredible!

We visited the Disney Stores in all 3 Italian cities we visited, and this one was definitely the best themed. 



MEK said:


> 600 churches in the city of Rome??????  Seriously????????  It looks like there is another church every half block.  I guess on any given day you can pick a new church to visit.  It's very cool that so many of them were open and you were able to walk right in.
> 
> And I agree- as beautiful as those pictures are and as good as the editing is, I am sure it doesn't compare with seeing everything in person.  Just spectacular.
> 
> How lucky to come across a Disney store.  What cute T- shirts.



I had to go back and edit my post, because it is actually over *900* churches in Rome!  Your assumption is spot on. The churches are practically on top of each other in some areas! One of our fellow adventurers Val said she wondered how people in Rome knew which parish they belonged to.  Almost all of the churches were open for most of the day, so we were able to see a lot of them.

Seeing it all in person just can't even be described. Some of the most beautiful buildings I think I will EVER visit. 

The shirts we found in Rome were great! Unfortunately, can't say the same for the other 2 cities, but we got more than our fair share of Disney merchandise once we got to DLP. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Great update!  When reading books often times things in your head are way different than in real life but I think the Castel Sant'Angelo is pretty similar to what I was picturing - a bit more ornate in some of the decorations though.  That is a neat fact about statues not being able to be moved - unless struck by lightening I guess
> 
> Great views from the top of the Castel ... oh, and a crane - it's like you are in Disney World!
> 
> So, this might be a silly question but with the 900 churches, are they all active and have like daily / weekly masses or are a number of them basically just museums at this point?
> 
> The shirt you got for your son is very cute!



Dan Brown definitely does a great job of describing actual places so that when you see them for the first time after reading one of his books, you feel like you might have been there before. We got the same feeling when we went to one of the places he described in _Inferno_ in Florence. 

All the cranes and scaffolding we saw on this trip, it was definitely reminiscent of WDW!

Not a silly question at all! Of course, we didn't even scratch the surface in our church visits, but I do believe all of them we visited had some sort of schedule, whether it was daily masses or weekend masses or just prayer services. So it seems like for the most part, they are still pretty functional! And a lot of them had a dress code for visitors (shoulders & knees covered). A few that we visited also didn't allow photography of any kind.

Thanks! It made us laugh because there are SO MANY SCOOTERS zooming through the streets of Rome! So it was kind of perfect.



missangelalexis said:


> What gorgeous views! And so many beautiful churches!
> 
> Disney Store! The statues are so cute.



Thanks! We had a great time just wandering into churches to see what we could find.

This was by far the best themed Disney Store that we visited on the trip!



********** said:


> Wow!
> 
> 
> That's all I have to say...



I know what you mean. That's what I was saying for most of the trip!!



Sarabi's Cubs said:


> A note for anyone planning this trip - take a picture of the outside of each church with the name before you go in!  I visited many churches on this trip and as I'm going through my photos, I'm having a hard time remembering which church was which, particularly on the days when I just wandered into several of them. The Catholic churches in my area are so sparse and modern that seeing these baroque churches in person was just jaw-dropping!
> 
> Laurie



Thanks for pointing this out, Laurie. That's exactly what we did! I always made sure DH got a photo of something with the name of the church before we went in. Not only did it help us remember the names of the churches we visited, it also helped break up church photos so that when we went into one after the other, we had a stopping point to know when we had gone into another church. Otherwise, all the marble and paintings just kind of runs together! 



sayhello said:


> That's a really good idea, Laurie.  Although who would have thought that *too many* gorgeous churches would be an "issue"?
> 
> Sayhello



That's so true!!!


----------



## Imagineer5

The photos are beautiful as always, so much fun to read about that amazing food tour you took on your first night as well as the Angels & Demons tour - nice that you gave yourselves basically 2 days before your ABD tour started to adjust to the time and also add in some Rome sights you may not have otherwise seen.  Rome is so beautiful.  BTW - those long stem artichokes are amazing! Since our time there, we have searched everywhere to buy some and only came across them once, via a restaurant supplier, and we would have had to buy a palette of 16 artichokes.  We passed them up though I have seriously considered it-they are truly fantastic.


----------



## courtneybelle

Such gorgeous views of the city!!

Totally agree with you about looking up. I can't even count how many times I'd be in a building staring at the ceiling and twirling around in circles

The Italian Disney Store is so cute!!! I didn't stop in any of them because I didn't really have people who liked Disney with me, but now I wish I had. Love the shirts you got!


----------



## carpenta

courtneybelle said:


> Such gorgeous views of the city!!
> 
> Totally agree with you about looking up. I can't even count how many times I'd be in a building staring at the ceiling and twirling around in circles




.....and to think many of the ceilings are mosaics rather than paintings. St. Peter's is amazing! Love the pictures also.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

I'm in love with all the pictures! It's really amazing how much detail they pack into one church!


----------



## afwdwfan

DDuck4Life said:


> IMG_0239-1 by DDuck4Life, on Flickr​
> Forgot to give you the picture of me on top of Castel Sant'Angelo.



I was starting to wonder if you were actually there since all the pictures were of her by herself.   



Beautiful scenery and architecture.  I can only imagine what it would be like to attend services at one of those churches regularly.  I'm assuming they do still hold regular services at most of them...


----------



## DDuck4Life

afwdwfan said:


> I was starting to wonder if you were actually there since all the pictures were of her by herself.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful scenery and architecture.  I can only imagine what it would be like to attend services at one of those churches regularly.  I'm assuming they do still hold regular services at most of them...



 That's what happens always being the man behind the camera never in any shots and I also tend to think she looks better in the photos than I do.


----------



## carpenta

DDuck4Life said:


> That's what happens always being the man behind the camera never in any shots and I also tend to think she looks better in the photos than I do.



 By your last statement I bet you will have a long happy marriage.......still love the pictures. Thanks,


----------



## khertz

Imagineer5 said:


> The photos are beautiful as always, so much fun to read about that amazing food tour you took on your first night as well as the Angels & Demons tour - nice that you gave yourselves basically 2 days before your ABD tour started to adjust to the time and also add in some Rome sights you may not have otherwise seen.  Rome is so beautiful.  BTW - those long stem artichokes are amazing! Since our time there, we have searched everywhere to buy some and only came across them once, via a restaurant supplier, and we would have had to buy a palette of 16 artichokes.  We passed them up though I have seriously considered it-they are truly fantastic.



I was SO glad we added on the extra time in Rome. Not only was it our favorite city, but we got to see and do a lot in that time. And we were well adjusted to the time change by the time our ABD adventure started. 

 That's a LOT of artichokes!!! I know how it is though to find something there that is SO good you want to make it at home. I follow the food tour company on Facebook and they recently posted the recipe for the Romano & black pepper pasta we both really enjoyed so I think we might try to make it at home!



courtneybelle said:


> Such gorgeous views of the city!!
> 
> Totally agree with you about looking up. I can't even count how many times I'd be in a building staring at the ceiling and twirling around in circles
> 
> The Italian Disney Store is so cute!!! I didn't stop in any of them because I didn't really have people who liked Disney with me, but now I wish I had. Love the shirts you got!



We were spoiled by quite a few beautiful overlooks where we could take in the cities we were visiting. 

There were several times we were wandering through a building and several rooms in I would realize I had been forgetting to check the ceiling! Sometimes there was more on the ceiling than on the walls. 

Other than those few shirts and the decorations, you aren't missing too much. It was a pretty standard Disney store. But it was the best of the three we visited, for sure.



carpenta said:


> .....and to think many of the ceilings are mosaics rather than paintings. St. Peter's is amazing! Love the pictures also.



So true! Lots of amazing mediums used everywhere in Rome, but especially on the ceiling.



lvcourtneyy said:


> I'm in love with all the pictures! It's really amazing how much detail they pack into one church!



Thanks, I'm glad you're enjoying the photos! It really is crazy to see how much is going on inside of one building. There is just marble and statues and gold and paintings and mosaics EVERYWHERE! It's hard to know where to look first an how to take it all in.



afwdwfan said:


> I was starting to wonder if you were actually there since all the pictures were of her by herself.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful scenery and architecture.  I can only imagine what it would be like to attend services at one of those churches regularly.  I'm assuming they do still hold regular services at most of them...



 That's kind of true, but he hardly ever wants to come out from behind the camera. Once the ABD portion starts, there will be more photos of him thanks to our guides. 

i really wish our Rome time would have fallen over a weekend so that we could attend Mass at one of those churches. But we were in Florence, and while still pretty, I think I would have enjoyed it more in Rome. I didn't notice at every single church, but it did seem like most of the ones we visited had mass schedules posted so a lot of them are used.



DDuck4Life said:


> That's what happens always being the man behind the camera never in any shots and I also tend to think she looks better in the photos than I do.







carpenta said:


> By your last statement I bet you will have a long happy marriage.......still love the pictures. Thanks,



 Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## khertz

*Day 2 Continued:*Tuesday September 16th

We got back to the hotel to shower and get ready for the welcome reception. I believe we tried to Skype with DS while we were getting ready but he was with my MIL at that time and she couldn’t get the video to work. So we went on down to the lobby to meet up at 5:30 pm. We saw Dusty again, and he had name tags that look like CM badges for us to write our name on and suggested we make them fun. I wrote both DH’s and my name on our badges and both of our “i”’s were dotted with a Mickey head! Simple but cute. Dusty also got a picture of us with a couple of adventurers we hadn’t met yet, Jean & Rosemary, who had gotten down to the lobby just after us.




7 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Then we were directed to go ahead and take the elevator up to the rooftop restaurant where some of the group was already waiting.

We rode up with some of the folks who had done the food tour with us the night before and got to hear about the Scavi tour they had done that morning. I kind of wish we had been able to do that one as well, but we had already booked Angels & Demons. Looking back, I’m glad we did that one, because it didn’t have a lot of overlap with our ABD walking tour of Rome, so we got to see a lot of different places that we might not have seen without the tour.

We mingled a bit, meeting the rest of our adventurers and putting some faces with names of people we had been talking to in chat every week leading up to the trip. That made it just a tad less awkward, feeling like you kind of already knew at least a few people. I was a little nervous considering most of the group had all traveled together before and we were of the few “new kids” along for the ride, but everyone seemed really nice and welcoming!

DH couldn’t resist taking a few photos of the view, of course.




02-207 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




02-208 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​After we had all mingled for a bit and introduced ourselves to everyone, our guides Dusty & Marco B. invited us to find a seat 




11 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​First, the guides introduced themselves and told us a little bit about their background. Up first was Dusty!
Hopefully WebmasterPete won’t mind that I borrowed this photo of his…I didn’t have one of Dusty that DH took).




Photo by Pete 01 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​What can I say about Dusty? He was absolutely bursting with personality! Literally, one of the most fun people I have ever had the pleasure of meeting. It is obvious that he loves his job and has a passion for Disney. He has worked as a performer at WDW and also at Tokyo Disneyland. In fact, I think he still does work at WDW from time to time? He told us that he absolutely HATES the word “group” and that we should get used to being referred to as a “family.”

Up next was Marco B.!




9 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Marco used to work at Alfredo’s restaurant in the Italy pavilion at Epcot. He was full of energy, and hilarious stories about when the English language doesn’t always translate so well. He was also a huge asset, as he knows a lot about the cities we were visiting and always had lots of information to share. He was also an enormous help to DH and I, but that will come later in the trip. One of the most genuinely NICE people I have ever met! 


Then we all went around the room and one person from each family stood up to introduce themselves and their family, and to say what they were looking forward to the most on the trip. After that, the guides took us through the itinerary and let us know what to expect over the next 8 days.

After that, we made our way inside to the tables to sit down for dinner. By that time, DH and I were absolutely starving, so we were more than ready for a delicious meal! We ended up at a table with John & Kevin from the podcast, their friends Kathy & Roger, and another couple named Grant & Lesley who had gone on the DIS Exclusive Germany trip the year before and had decided to join in with the group again for Italy.




36 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Starting with DH in the bottom middle, then me, Lesley, Grant, John, Kevin, Roger & Kathy​Now would be a good time to do an intro to the rest of our adventurers joining us on the trip since I may refer to people by name later on.




13 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
The lovely Jeff & Val! We learned in chat that Val is actually originally from the area where we now live!




14 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Karen, the food tour goddess!




15 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
From right to left, Laurie, her husband Brian, and Brian’s dad Pat




30 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Hey, there’s us again




32 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Right to left, Marco, Linda & her husband Jim, Rosemary, Jean, Micki & her husband John 




34 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Right to left, Joyce, Kathy, Pete, Dustin, Mike & Christy




38 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Right to left, Chuck and his wife Chris, and their friends Mike & Rick
​Remember all of that, there will be a quiz later.

_*Continued in next post...*_


----------



## khertz

*Day 2 Continued:* Tuesday September 16th

Now comes what everyone has probably been waiting for…the food! DH and I are not usually very good at taking food pictures, but I’m happy to say we remembered a lot more often than we didn’t to take pictures. First up, we snacked on some bread and got our drinks. Then came the pasta course. We had tried to order two different things for most meals so that we could sample lots of different things. I got a penne pasta with Romano sauce and bacon.




02-212 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​DH’s was more of a tomato sauce with mozzarella.




02-211 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Although they were both red sauces and obviously had tomato on them, they definitely had distinctly different tastes so it was nice to get to sample each of them.

Next was the meat course. I got beef with potatoes and what we began calling the spinach hockey puck. DH got the citrus chicken with potatoes and spinach hockey puck.




02-214 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




02-213 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Last, but not least, was dessert! DH got tiramisu, and I went with the other dessert that was a sort of custard with a coffee sauce and berries. I’m sure it has a name but I didn’t write it down. Everyone at the table had a good time trying to guess what the small red berries were called, and I think we decided on currants. They were VERY tart, and it became a game to get other people at other tables to try them by telling them how delicious they were and watching their faces when they bit into them. Lol




02-215 by disneymom1024, on Flickr





02-216 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Once we got our instruction from the guides for the next day regarding suggested dress code and what time to meet in the lobby, they wished us _buona notte_ and that was it for the welcome dinner. DH wanted some nighttime shots, so we went down to the 7th floor and found a balcony Mike had told him about that overlooked the piazza. We also went down into the piazza itself for some of the fountain and hotel.




02-217 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




02-218 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




02-222 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




02-225 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




02-226 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




02-227 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




02-228 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




02-229 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




02-230 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




02-232 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Once those photos were taken, we were ready to hit the hay. But we stayed up a little longer so that we could Skype with DS once my MIL could get the video to work. He was very confused as to why DH and I were in our pajamas and ready for bed when it was only 4 pm back home! After a quick chat with him, we crashed so that we could get plenty of sleep for our busy walking tour of Rome the next day! We had already done so much, and it was only just the beginning of the amazing trip!

*UP NEXT:* All Roads Lead to Rome


----------



## DisneyKid4Life

"we should get used to being referred to as a family. Ooh I love that so much!

So cool to see some of the podcast team (and you know, OWNER of the DIS). I'd love to meet them.


----------



## sayhello

Nice seeing some of the familiar faces!   

The Hotel Bernini Bristol looks fabulous.  I remember walking past it on our Rome day during the Med cruise add-on, and thinking what a fabulous location it was!

Sayhello


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Glad you group was welcoming - I am sure having communicated with at least some of them before the trip made it a bit easier

And how cool you started right off the bat with John and Kevin - they seem like a hoot on the podcasts.

I can totally picture a room full of a bunch of DISers and as each course comes out like 90% of them whip out their cameras to take pictures of the food 

Ok, I am really glad I read this update _after _lunch - looks so yummy.  Your pasta looks really good - big fan of bacon with pasta.  

Ah, red currents, the Beverly of the Viva Italia tour 

Love the night time shots - especially of the outside of the Bernini Hotel


----------



## missangelalexis

The welcome dinner sounds like it was a great time with great "family"! The food all looked delicious! Lovely nighttime shots as well.


----------



## khertz

DisneyKid4Life said:


> "we should get used to being referred to as a family. Ooh I love that so much!
> 
> So cool to see some of the podcast team (and you know, OWNER of the DIS). I'd love to meet them.



The Disney spirit was strong with Dusty! He would literally cringe when someone said the word "group" in reference to us. 

It was very cool to travel with the people I listen to every week in my car. One of the first things Kevin said to DH and I when we met him was "thank you for trusting me" since he was almost solely responsible for tweaking the itinerary to what he thought people would enjoy. He & John were very fun to chat with during dinner. And with DH sharing a love of photography with Pete & Dustin, we ended up spending a lot of time with them through the week. 



sayhello said:


> Nice seeing some of the familiar faces!
> 
> The Hotel Bernini Bristol looks fabulous.  I remember walking past it on our Rome day during the Med cruise add-on, and thinking what a fabulous location it was!
> 
> Sayhello



What a great group of people for us to travel with on our very first ABD! Couldn't have imagined feeling so close with such a big group of people we had never met before, but it totally happened.

I found that all of the hotels we stayed in were in amazing locations. We were so close to all of the action! 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Glad you group was welcoming - I am sure having communicated with at least some of them before the trip made it a bit easier
> 
> And how cool you started right off the bat with John and Kevin - they seem like a hoot on the podcasts.
> 
> I can totally picture a room full of a bunch of DISers and as each course comes out like 90% of them whip out their cameras to take pictures of the food
> 
> Ok, I am really glad I read this update _after _lunch - looks so yummy.  Your pasta looks really good - big fan of bacon with pasta.
> 
> Ah, red currents, the Beverly of the Viva Italia tour
> 
> Love the night time shots - especially of the outside of the Bernini Hotel



Having chat with some of the folks from the group definitely helped break the ice at the welcome dinner. I felt like I already knew some of them, so it was just putting a face to a screen name. And everyone else who didn't participate in chat as much was still totally and completely friendly and welcoming to us newbies. I really enjoy Kevin & John on the show, so it was really great getting to spend a little bit more personal time with them at dinner and getting to know them. They are great!

Yes, there were LOTS of food porn pics taken on this trip!!!  Poor Anna on the food tour, she had no clue what she was getting into with a group of DISers, I don't think. She had to hold that tray of cookies for awhile so all of the photographers in the group could get a pic! 

I am not a fan of bacon in general, but it was really good in the pasta. Added a little crunch & saltiness. Delicious!

That's pretty much exactly what it was like... 

Thanks!



missangelalexis said:


> The welcome dinner sounds like it was a great time with great "family"! The food all looked delicious! Lovely nighttime shots as well.



It was great getting to meet the rest of the "family." Most of them have traveled together before, but they definitely welcomed the newbies with open arms, which was wonderful.

The food was really so good, and just the beginning of some amazing meals to come!

Thanks, the hotel was in a very photogenic location, so DH loved taking pictures of it.


----------



## WebmasterKathy

I'm loving this report, and the fabulous photos!!!

We definitely were family.


----------



## Sarabi's Cubs

WebmasterKathy said:


> I'm loving this report, and the fabulous photos!!!
> 
> We definitely were family.



Are Kathy!  We ARE family!!!  I miss all of you guys!

Laurie


----------



## christannj

Sarabi's Cubs said:


> Are Kathy!  We ARE family!!!  I miss all of you guys!
> 
> Laurie



I agree with Laurie.  What a special moment in time that we all had. I tell Chuck everyday how much I wish we were back in Italy with all if you.  Now that Kristy has reached the welcome reception I can relive the trip over and over.  Once again I can't get over how gorgeous the photos are.  My little point and shoot camera doesn't do night views nearly as crisp and clear as these are ( although it does have the distinction of correcting the tower of Pisa lean!)

Chris


----------



## khertz

WebmasterKathy said:


> I'm loving this report, and the fabulous photos!!!
> 
> We definitely were family.





Sarabi's Cubs said:


> Are Kathy!  We ARE family!!!  I miss all of you guys!
> 
> Laurie



And what a FUN family to be a part of!! I miss everyone, too, Laurie! 



christannj said:


> I agree with Laurie.  What a special moment in time that we all had. I tell Chuck everyday how much I wish we were back in Italy with all if you.  Now that Kristy has reached the welcome reception I can relive the trip over and over.  Once again I can't get over how gorgeous the photos are.  My little point and shoot camera doesn't do night views nearly as crisp and clear as these are ( although it does have the distinction of correcting the tower of Pisa lean!)
> 
> Chris



That's so true, Chris. I miss Italy, but I miss Italy with that perfect blend of people too! I'm excited to get to the ABD parts because we just had so much fun. Thanks for the kind words on the photos.  Your camera is definitely a one of a kind with that feature!!!


----------



## saintstickets

I've been back about a week from my DCL/WDW trip and decided to try and get caught up on the DISboards...much to my surprise, you've got another TR going!  And not just any TR but an ABD trip to Italy!!!!   
WOW!!  I am so happy for y'all to be able to take this trip and sooooo jealous!  This is a trip DW and I have wanted to take for years.  Nothing to do but read the whole TR thus far in one sitting!  FANTASTIC TR!!  WOW...WOW...WOW.  DH's pics are great as always but the subject matter just adds to the beauty!  I can't wait for more and this was just lagniappe...



khertz said:


> We also discovered that the Who Dat Nation is alive and well in Rome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 02-005 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​


----------



## WebmasterMike

WebmasterKathy said:


> I'm loving this report, and the fabulous photos!!!
> 
> We definitely were family.





Sarabi's Cubs said:


> Are Kathy!  We ARE family!!!  I miss all of you guys!
> 
> Laurie



Laurie, Christy is picking on me!  Can you make her stop?


----------



## Dugette

Once again, gorgeous pictures! Your hotel had some amazing views and is quite photogenic itself. 

Neat to see all of your traveling companions. I hadn't really thought through what it would be like to travel with a large group - er, I mean, family - of people. Glad that they welcomed you and everyone got along well. Looks like a nice start with the welcome dinner. Can't wait to see more of Italy!


----------



## sayhello

k5jmh said:


> Laurie, Christy is picking on me!  Can you make her stop?


I doubt it, Mike!  

Sayhello


----------



## OKW Lover

k5jmh said:


> Laurie, Christy is picking on me!  Can you make her stop?



Well, *you* started it!!!


----------



## tgeorge

I'm really enjoying your trip report. I have two ABDs on my bucket list, Italy and Australia.


----------



## Sarabi's Cubs

k5jmh said:


> Laurie, Christy is picking on me!  Can you make her stop?



Sorry Mike!  I'm on Christy's side!

Laurie


----------



## MinnieGarden

k5jmh said:


> Laurie, Christy is picking on me!  Can you make her stop?





OKW Lover said:


> Well, *you* started it!!!





Sarabi's Cubs said:


> Sorry Mike!  I'm on Christy's side!
> 
> Laurie



Thanks everyone for your support!   

Kristi - I'm loving your trip report!  It's inspiring me to start on a photo book...... Now if only someone would get the rest of the pictures uploaded.....


----------



## khertz

saintstickets said:


> I've been back about a week from my DCL/WDW trip and decided to try and get caught up on the DISboards...much to my surprise, you've got another TR going!  And not just any TR but an ABD trip to Italy!!!!
> WOW!!  I am so happy for y'all to be able to take this trip and sooooo jealous!  This is a trip DW and I have wanted to take for years.  Nothing to do but read the whole TR thus far in one sitting!  FANTASTIC TR!!  WOW...WOW...WOW.  DH's pics are great as always but the subject matter just adds to the beauty!  I can't wait for more and this was just lagniappe...



I sincerely hope you & DW are able to take the trip to Italy. It was life changing for us! I have always wanted to travel the world, but never thought I would and thought I would be too afraid. This trip definitely opened my eyes, and now we can't wait to take our next ABD! It's an addiction! I'm glad you are enjoying the TR.  And if that one fleur de lis made you giddy, just wait till we get to Florence!! 




Dugette said:


> Once again, gorgeous pictures! Your hotel had some amazing views and is quite photogenic itself.
> 
> Neat to see all of your traveling companions. I hadn't really thought through what it would be like to travel with a large group - er, I mean, family - of people. Glad that they welcomed you and everyone got along well. Looks like a nice start with the welcome dinner. Can't wait to see more of Italy!



The hotel was in a GREAT location, just a few minutes walk from pretty much everything. That night that we took a cab back from the food tour was the last time we took a cab for the rest of the trip! We just enjoyed the walking too much.

It was a little intimidating at first, but getting to know a few people in chat beforehand really helped. And everyone was so friendly, it wasn't long before we felt part of the family. The welcome dinner was a nice introduction to our guides, our travel companions, and what ABD would be all about for us. 



tgeorge said:


> I'm really enjoying your trip report. I have two ABDs on my bucket list, Italy and Australia.



Welcome along! I'm glad you're enjoying it.  Italy was always top of my bucket list, so now any other place I get to go to is just bonus from here on out. I'm really interested in the Australia trip too!! It looks incredible. 



k5jmh said:


> Laurie, Christy is picking on me!  Can you make her stop?





sayhello said:


> I doubt it, Mike!
> 
> Sayhello





Sarabi's Cubs said:


> Sorry Mike!  I'm on Christy's side!
> 
> Laurie





MinnieGarden said:


> Thanks everyone for your support!
> 
> Kristi - I'm loving your trip report!  It's inspiring me to start on a photo book...... Now if only someone would get the rest of the pictures uploaded.....



 Seriously, this is why I love you people!! 

Thanks, Christy! I'm definitely going to need to do one too, although I think DH is going to hate me when it's all done because I'm going to have to add so many extra pages!!  I'm guessing Mike at least has them all edited? I am still cracking the whip on Dustin to edit in basically every spare moment he has! Uploading them is a whole 'nother beast that I'm working on!!


----------



## Imagineer5

So nice that you spent the time before the trip getting to know everyone and you had this first evening to meet up over some great food.  Looks like the hotel is beautiful and well situated too - can't wait to see what the next day brings!


----------



## Sarabi's Cubs

khertz said:


> Thanks, Christy! I'm definitely going to need to do one too, although I think DH is going to hate me when it's all done because I'm going to have to add so many extra pages!!



I finished mine up last week - 56 pages !  Yep you read that right!  I just couldn't narrow it down!  Fortunately, books were 50% off, which is why I rushed to get it finished!

Laurie


----------



## khertz

Imagineer5 said:


> So nice that you spent the time before the trip getting to know everyone and you had this first evening to meet up over some great food.  Looks like the hotel is beautiful and well situated too - can't wait to see what the next day brings!



It was definitely a plus getting to know people online beforehand!


----------



## khertz

Sarabi's Cubs said:


> I finished mine up last week - 56 pages !  Yep you read that right!  I just couldn't narrow it down!  Fortunately, books were 50% off, which is why I rushed to get it finished!  Laurie



Yep that sounds about right!! lol I'll have to make mine when I can and sit on it until a discount comes out, for sure. Awesome you were able to get yours done already! Did you use Shutterfly?


----------



## Sarabi's Cubs

khertz said:


> Yep that sounds about right!! lol I'll have to make mine when I can and sit on it until a discount comes out, for sure. Awesome you were able to get yours done already! Did you use Shutterfly?



I did.  I had a groupon for a photo book and then the extra pages were 50% off, plus free shipping.  I was almost done when the 50% came up so I decided to just get it done.

Laurie


----------



## scottny

Okay following along to compare pics. LOL. I think I took around 6000 pics also. 

Wow! All that food looks so familiar. LOL. 

Um, Bradley Cooper is Italian. LOL

Nice pics of the ruins and that church is pretty.

The food tour looked great. That pizza is so big. 

Nice pics of the steps. I never got there. 

Nice pics of Piazza del Popolo. It was so pretty. I don't remember trash. Must look at pics. 

Your photos are beautiful.

Pretty view of the city.

The churches are so pretty.

I was at that Disney Store. It was cute but a mad house when we went.

Nice hotel pics and beautiful views. 

All caught up (thanks for the links) and cannot wait to read more.


----------



## khertz

Sarabi's Cubs said:


> I did.  I had a groupon for a photo book and then the extra pages were 50% off, plus free shipping.  I was almost done when the 50% came up so I decided to just get it done.
> 
> Laurie



I tried to start working on mine, and I know it's going to make me _crazy_ trying to get it perfect! Plus I have to start working on Paxton's birthday book! 



scottny said:


> Okay following along to compare pics. LOL. I think I took around 6000 pics also.
> 
> Wow! All that food looks so familiar. LOL.
> 
> Um, Bradley Cooper is Italian. LOL
> 
> Nice pics of the ruins and that church is pretty.
> 
> The food tour looked great. That pizza is so big.
> 
> Nice pics of the steps. I never got there.
> 
> Nice pics of Piazza del Popolo. It was so pretty. I don't remember trash. Must look at pics.
> 
> Your photos are beautiful.
> 
> Pretty view of the city.
> 
> The churches are so pretty.
> 
> I was at that Disney Store. It was cute but a mad house when we went.
> 
> Nice hotel pics and beautiful views.
> 
> All caught up (thanks for the links) and cannot wait to read more.



 You weren't kidding about the food! I guess AlItalia doesn't change it up much. 

Okay, I had NO IDEA Bradley Cooper was Italian!  

Maybe we just happened to peek in the fountain at Piazza del Popolo on a bad day. I sure hope that's the case, I would hate to think people are just throwing their trash in there all the time.

Thanks for joining in!


----------



## khertz

*Day 3:* Wednesday September 17th

The next morning was a big one, so we got up bright and early at 6 am. While I took my time getting ready, DH threw on some clothes and went to take some early morning photos.




03 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-002 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-005 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​We went down to breakfast at 7:15, and were soon joined by another member of the group, Pat. What a sweetheart he is! We very much enjoyed chatting with him while we enjoyed the spread. Once we were full, we went back to the room to grab up all the stuff we would need for a full day of touring. 

The group met up in the lobby at 8:30 and we were introduced to our local guide Cristina. Dusty explained to us that she is alternately known as CruellaNot because she is mean or skins puppies, but because of her driving! Lol We were also given the small radios we would be using to hear Cristina as she talked so that we didnt all have to crowd around her. It came with a single ear bud but several people from the group had brought their iPhone ear buds and apparently they worked fine. 

Time for our full day walking tour of Rome_Andiamo_! But first we had to get to the bus, which was parked across the street. Marco told us the first rule of maneuvering the busy streets of Rome is to* Show No Fear*! He even suggested making eye contact with the drivers to show them youre not scared. God bless those guides, they put their lives on the line every time we had to cross the street by playing crossing guard and stopping traffic for us. Dangerous job! I hope Disney gives them hazard pay!

We got on the bus and met our driver, who we were told is excellent. He had to prove it less than five minutes later when he had to make a super tight turn in the huge bus and NOT hit the car that was parked on the side of the road.




03-006 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Look how close we were!​After a bit of maneuvering, we cleared the turn and our driver earned a round of applause.

Our first destination was the Colosseum, but we saw some sights along the way that Cristina pointed out to us. First up was again, the Wedding Cake that we had already seen. Cristina explained that it used to be called the typewriter, but nowadays kids dont know what a typewriter is so they came up with something else to compare it to! 




03-007 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Cristina had the driver take us around the roundabout to get a better view of the building, and of the balcony where Mussolini famously gave his speeches.




03-009 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​It got sketchy for a second when we got stuck in the roundabout and had to go around a couple more times, but then we got on our way for real. The next thing we passed that I found really interesting was a memorial to September 11th.




03-018 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-013 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
First glimpse of the Colosseum from the bus!​Soon enough, we had arrived and it was time to get off the bus. Follow the orange sign!




03-020 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-021 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​We stopped so we could take family photos in front of the arch first.




ABD 02-003 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 02-007 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​The Arch of Constantine was built in the year 315. You read that right*315*! The Roman Senate built the arch to commemorate the triumph of Constantine I over Maxentius. 




03-023 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-024 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​We paused for a few moments here while the rest of the group took their photos, then moved closer to the Colosseum where we took more. While we waited for everyone, Cristina also told us about the history of the building.




03-025 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-028 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-030 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-031 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-032 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-033 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​She polled us on how long we thought it took to build the Colosseum, and I dont think any of us came close. Most people were guessing anywhere from 50 to 200 years. But it was actually built in just 8 years!




03-035 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-036 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-037 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-038 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​I was SO excited to walk under that archway and into the building! I mentioned that I have always wanted to travel to Italy, and one of the very top things on the list of things I was looking forward to was seeing this very building in person! 




03-039 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​This is a close-up of the ceiling where you can see the remainder of the beautiful work that remains and where some of it has crumbled away and left behind only the foundation. 

_*Continued in next post...*_


----------



## khertz

*Day 3 Continued:* Wednesday September 17th




03-040 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​We went up a set of steep steps to a temporary exhibit set up where Cristina showed us some of the things that ancient Roman children used.




03-042 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-044 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Dusty fanning Cristina after the long trek up those steps!




03-045 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​This looks like a bucket, but its actually what was used as a backpack. Worked perfectly for rolled up scrolls! 




03-046 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​This is a wax tablet children used to practice writing because parchment was too expensive.

Then Cristina took us over to an empty section to explain to us how the different classes of people would have sat in the Colosseum seats for events. Of course in the place of honor would be the Emperor & Empress.




ABD 02-059 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
There they are, arm in arm and being fanned by Marco!​Also on the lowest level would be the senators and vestal virgins. Vestal virgins were promised to celibacy between the ages of 6 and 10, and were committed to that life until they were 30 when they were free to marry. 




03-047 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Val graciously agreed to play the part of vestal virgin for the purposes of this demonstration!​The next level were the priests and ordinary people. Then the women and slaves were places at the very highest levels. But of course, the people in the stands needed something to watchlike the gladiators! Lucky for him, DH was chosen to be one of those, and battling him was Grant!




03-048 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-049 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
I guess it wasnt a very good match, Roger looks a little bored on the bench there watching.​Eventually, with this blow to the head, DH was defeated




ABD 02-069 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​The Emperor had to decide whether to let DH live or die, so DH had to beg for his life, and even batted his eyes.




03-051 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-052 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​The kind Emperor Pete decided to let DH live, and for that, we were both very thankful! Honestly, it had seemed a little silly that we were spending so much time there doing that, but once everyone started getting into it, it was VERY funny! And a good insight into how the Colosseum visitors would have been separated.




03-053 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​These mosaics Cristina showed us she compared to kids having posters on their walls. Instead, rich families had mosaics made of their favorite battles and had them in their homes.

Then, finally, we went out into the center of the Colosseum to see the inside where all the action once happened! She showed us the small holes in the walls where the bronze braces that had been put in to support the structure had been stolen and used to make weapons. There were also some larger holes, and we found a familiar face through one of them.




ABD 02-081 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Hey there, Marco! 




03-054 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-065 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-076 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-077 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Heres where it sucked for me. We had a little bit of time to spend on our own before meeting back up with the group, but I spent most of it in the huge line for the womens restroom! Unfortunately, this wasnt the first time that happened. But it was probably better that way because DH went off to take more photos, didnt realize how long it was going to take him to get to the meeting point, and had to run to get there on time! I wouldnt have enjoyed that much either.

While he was off taking photos, a few of us ladies who had spent time in the line walked together to the small gift shop to look around. I ended up getting a small Colosseum magnet because we like collecting magnets from our vacation destinations.

This is what DH was doing before his sprint to the meeting place.




03-079 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-078 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-080 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-081 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​There is a cross inside the Colosseum because it was declared a sacred monument by the Pope at a time when there were discussions of demolishing it for town-planning reasons. I believe Cristina also told us that the addition of the cross meant the end of using the Colosseum as a quarry for marble, lead, and iron. 

DH also went down a level to check out the basement level a little more closely. This is where the gladiators and wild animals would be held until it was time for battle.




03-082 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-083 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-095 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​It felt SO amazing to be inside such an ancient building with such a rich history. While I would have loved to be inside of it when it was at its most glorious & beautiful, covered in marble, I definitely wouldnt have enjoyed the gore and bloodshed that it seems the ancient Romans enjoyed. 

_*Continued in next post...*_


----------



## amazingact21

Just played catch-up on your report, Kristy!


Loved seeing all the pictures from the Angels & Demons Tour. I have to admit, I was FaceTiming Alex while I was reading, and I turned the camera around to show him a few photos and said, "We HAVE to see this one day!"


Your welcome dinner sounds delicious. Man, that pasta looks so good. 


I loved your recap of the walking tour you took your first night in Rome. I actually learned a lot. I had no idea about the water in the barrels and the pizza priced by weight. Interesting stuff!


----------



## khertz

*Day 3 Continued:* Wednesday September 17th

We met up with the group and Cristina told us about some good books available for purchase that show how the Colosseum once looked compared to how it looks now. In the meantime, Dusty had been put in charge of her purse and scarf.




ABD 02-098 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​We got outside, and I took out the Colosseum magnet to show DHand promptly dropped it on the ground and broke it! I was pretty bummed, but then DH pointed out that all of the little table vendors outside were selling the same exact thing for a lot cheaper than I had just paid to buy it inside, so he bought another one. Okay, so that wasnt the best purchase, but it looked so good inside the shop! Lol

We started walking to our next stop on our whirlwind tour of Rome, the Forum. We started out first at the Arch of Titus.




03-097 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-098 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-100 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-101 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 02-110 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Into the Forum!




03-102 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-103 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​We stopped at the house of the vestal virgins, so of course our resident vestal virgin had to pose there for a picture! 




03-105 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 02-119 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-106 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​It was pretty cool wandering through the ruins. We saw the place where Julius Caesars funeral pyre was believed to be located, which was pretty cool. And we also saw the Senate building, where Julius Caesar was not actually killed, that was a creation of Shakespeare. Caesar was actually assassinated at the Theater of Pompey.




03-107 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-108 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-109 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
The large building on the right is the Senate building




03-110 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-111 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
The excavated road believed to be the original road of the Forum from the time of Julius Caesar!




03-112 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​As we were making our way out of the Forum, we could see an area where they were still doing excavations. Cristina told us they have been working on this same section for a very long time, so it is apparently very tedious work! But pretty amazing to think that in a city as old as Rome, there is still history to be uncovered.




03-114 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-115 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-116 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​We stopped on the way out of the Forum to fill our water bottles with water from the aqueducts at one of the _nasoni _and then got back on the bus to head to lunch. It had been a pretty hot day so far, and on the bus ride, Dusty introduced us to Toner Time! He had a bottle of toner to spritz our faces to cool us off when we needed it! Now, even my DS at home knows the answer to the question What time is it? is toner time! 




03-118 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Kathy getting toner-ized
​We were on our way to our delicious pizza lunch! But that seems like a good place to stop for now...

*UP NEXT:* How much pizza can one human consume?


----------



## khertz

amazingact21 said:


> Just played catch-up on your report, Kristy!   Loved seeing all the pictures from the Angels & Demons Tour. I have to admit, I was FaceTiming Alex while I was reading, and I turned the camera around to show him a few photos and said, "We HAVE to see this one day!"   Your welcome dinner sounds delicious. Man, that pasta looks so good.    I loved your recap of the walking tour you took your first night in Rome. I actually learned a lot. I had no idea about the water in the barrels and the pizza priced by weight. Interesting stuff!


  Yay, I just did the same thing on yours!!    I genuinely hope you & Alex get to visit there one day, it's something I recommend everyone do in their lifetime! It was totally a life changing experience for both of us. Pictures will NEVER do this trip any justice!  All of the food was so good at the welcome dinner. It was definitely a good first meal to kick off the ABD portion of the trip!  This TR is nothing like anything I have ever done. Usually I type updates right into the DIS, but I find myself doing a lot of researching and fact checking to make sure I include as much info as possible so I am typing everything in Word. Sure, it's all pretty to look at anyway, but I know for me, it's SO much more interesting to know the history behind it!


----------



## Dugette

More great updates! Loved all the pictures, especially the Colosseum. I need to get there someday, clearly. We honeymooned in Italy, but did not go to Rome (we were in Northern Italy), so definitely need to go back sometime!


----------



## Sarabi's Cubs

I'm thinking I should have held off on the photobook until all of your pictures were up.  They are so great!  Maybe I will give the book I did to Brian's dad and make a new one.

Laurie


----------



## missangelalexis

Those early morning photos are gorgeous.

Love all the Colosseum photos. Ugh, stinks that you were stuck waiting for a bathroom so long!

Can't wait to hear about lunch!


----------



## KelleyK75

Great updates!  The tour sounds so interesting and the pictures are awesome!!


----------



## Imagineer5

I love your comment about the Arch being built in 315 - that is just something that blew our minds our entire visit to Italy (and Europe in general) - just how OLD and rich in history EVERYTHING is.  Just amazing.

The Colosseum photos are beautiful.  

Your visit to the Roman Forum looks great as well - your mention of how it is amazing how something as old as Rome still has secrets unearthed reminded me of something.  We visited Volterra, in Tuscany, and took a tour of the city.  One of the things that our tour guide mentioned is that everything underneath the earth, no matter if it is on private land, is owned by the government.  As such, if a homeowner unearths some great find, the government can take over the land. Because of this law, most people now ignore any findings even though there are still things buried deep under the earth EVERYWHERE but no one wants the government to come in and take over.  Really sad! And really amazing to try and imagine what is hiding under all the unexcavated land.  For instance - an entire Roman theater was found buried under about 200 ft. of land and old "trash" debris just outside of Volterra.

Anyway, truly enjoying the TR.  Can't wait to see more! YUM pizza!


----------



## sayhello

What amazing photos of the Colosseum and the Forum!  And DH's early morning photos are wonderful!   So glad you finally got to see the Colosseum, and knock that off your bucket list!

I, too, get what you say about the new excavations at the Forum.  When I went to the Old City of Jerusalem a couple of years ago, there's an area there that they are "newly" excavating.  Amazing!  I guess there are still many surprises out there!

Sayhello


----------



## DisneyKid4Life

Hahaha, it appears the "Adventure" in Adventures by Disney refers to street crossing.

Oh wow, I would not have expected a memorial to 9/11. That's quite lovely.

Follow the Orange Sign? Well, at least it's not a flag. 

Wow, the Colosseum. Now that is iconic. That must be so amazing to see in person.


----------



## Cousin Orville

Great pictures and great trip report so far!


----------



## kanadar

We also had Cristina on our tour! Wasn't she just fabulous?! Looks like your tour of the Colosseum was a bit different than ours but still fun. I look forward to seeing how your trip was different from ours! 

The new hotel for ADB is really close to the Castel Sant'Angelo and Vatican City. I can see it in a couple of your pictures from the Angel and Demons tour. Great TR so far!


----------



## LoveMickey

We landed in Rome around 12:30 pm or so, and immediately had to wait in what felt like a huge cattle pen for passport control! DH used his "fill in all available space" technique to avoid the even longer line that had formed as the mass of people turned a corner, and we got through probably a little faster that way. As soon as we got our passports stamped and we walked through, we saw our ABD greeter waiting for us!

Do you remember how long it took you to get out of the airport?  I'm planning something for that afternoon (we arrive a day early) and I want to make sure we can make it by 4:30.

Thank you.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I can't even imagine driving a bus through Rome!  Part bravery and part crazy!

very cool about the arch and the connection to Constantine.  He is referenced as part of the Fraternity I was in - plus his connection the start of the Christian Church and holding the councils of Nicea, etc.  

Wow, so the entire Coliseum was built in roughly the same time it is taking Disney to build the Downtown Disney Parking Garage 

hmm, is there any downside to being a vestal virgin?  Kinda like the idea of pledging my daughter to that 

As cool as the coliseum is I kinda find the Forum (or at least the idea/concept of it) even more impressive to think about.

Ok, really got myself confused as when you said "spray toner to cool off" I was thinking of like a printer toner cartridge and that would make a mess, etc. 

yummm, Roman Pizza


----------



## afwdwfan

It is great that the group all got along so well together.  That much is clear from some of the back and forth banter in the comments.   Just make sure to link back to that introductory post if you're going to keep referring to names. 

I just have to say, the sign Dusty is carrying around makes me think of the Brazilian tourist groups in Disney World with their leader and his flag.  Did people run the other way when they saw you guys coming?   

The Colosseum is amazing!  I'm sorry you spent a valuable chunk of time there in the line for the restroom.  But at the same time I'm wondering what exactly would be considered to be a restroom in an ancient Roman ruin...    I think the pictures Dustin got made it well worth his having to run to meet up with the group.  Great shots of the Colosseum!


----------



## WebmasterMike

afwdwfan said:


> Just make sure to link back to that introductory post if you're going to keep referring to names.



Ok, this is Dusty:


----------



## schmass

What gorgeous photos!  Really enjoying your report!


----------



## silmarg

I was chatting with Bill B (SaintsTickets on these boards) about getting Saints tickets for the 49er game in a couple of weeks (I am taking the family down from NY to see my beloved Saints).  We got to chatting about recent Disney trips and planned trips.  I mentioned that for my DDs sweet 16 next year we are thinking about doing the Italy ABD...  Bill said I got to check out the trip reports his WhoDat pals were writing on the DIS.... and Bill is so right.  Great pics and great commentary.  

While DW is a nervous nelly and wants to wait for Ebola and Isis to wane before booking, maybe showing her some of these great pics will help her "get over it"

Thanks for taking the time to write the TR and I am looking forward to reading the rest...

PS - If you know anyone w spare Saints-49er tix, let me know!


----------



## OKW Lover

Enjoying reliving our trip through your posts!  

I can hardly wait until you get to the flag waving troupe that is so authentic to Italy.


----------



## khertz

Dugette said:


> More great updates! Loved all the pictures, especially the Colosseum. I need to get there someday, clearly. We honeymooned in Italy, but did not go to Rome (we were in Northern Italy), so definitely need to go back sometime!



Thanks!! Rome is pretty hectic, but we absolutely enjoyed our time there. I am really interested in history so it was great to be surrounded by it while in that city.



Sarabi's Cubs said:


> I'm thinking I should have held off on the photobook until all of your pictures were up.  They are so great!  Maybe I will give the book I did to Brian's dad and make a new one.
> 
> Laurie



Aw, thanks for the kind words, Laurie! This post really made Dustin smile,  



missangelalexis said:


> Those early morning photos are gorgeous.
> 
> Love all the Colosseum photos. Ugh, stinks that you were stuck waiting for a bathroom so long!
> 
> Can't wait to hear about lunch!



Thanks, Alexis!

Clean public restrooms were so hard to come by, that most of us women hated to pass them up when we had the chance, so unfortunately this happened a few times.




KelleyK75 said:


> Great updates!  The tour sounds so interesting and the pictures are awesome!!



Thanks! The tour was great, and made even better with an awesome guide to show us around.



Imagineer5 said:


> I love your comment about the Arch being built in 315 - that is just something that blew our minds our entire visit to Italy (and Europe in general) - just how OLD and rich in history EVERYTHING is.  Just amazing.
> 
> The Colosseum photos are beautiful.
> 
> Your visit to the Roman Forum looks great as well - your mention of how it is amazing how something as old as Rome still has secrets unearthed reminded me of something.  We visited Volterra, in Tuscany, and took a tour of the city.  One of the things that our tour guide mentioned is that everything underneath the earth, no matter if it is on private land, is owned by the government.  As such, if a homeowner unearths some great find, the government can take over the land. Because of this law, most people now ignore any findings even though there are still things buried deep under the earth EVERYWHERE but no one wants the government to come in and take over.  Really sad! And really amazing to try and imagine what is hiding under all the unexcavated land.  For instance - an entire Roman theater was found buried under about 200 ft. of land and old "trash" debris just outside of Volterra.
> 
> Anyway, truly enjoying the TR.  Can't wait to see more! YUM pizza!



That is CRAZY that an entire theater was excavated!!!  That's really interesting (but a little sad) about things found under homes and on private land. I'll bet there are lots of other amazing finds that no one knows about because of the threat of government takeover.


----------



## khertz

sayhello said:


> What amazing photos of the Colosseum and the Forum!  And DH's early morning photos are wonderful!   So glad you finally got to see the Colosseum, and knock that off your bucket list!
> 
> I, too, get what you say about the new excavations at the Forum.  When I went to the Old City of Jerusalem a couple of years ago, there's an area there that they are "newly" excavating.  Amazing!  I guess there are still many surprises out there!
> 
> Sayhello



Thanks! He really was in a photographer's heaven on this trip. So many beautiful things around to take photos of! Italy was one giant bucket list, so it was great to get to cross some things off. 

Jerusalem would be an incredible place to visit! I know our church has done trips there in the past to religious sites but it never worked out for us to visit with them. So incredible that there is still so much to be uncovered!



DisneyKid4Life said:


> Hahaha, it appears the "Adventure" in Adventures by Disney refers to street crossing.
> 
> Oh wow, I would not have expected a memorial to 9/11. That's quite lovely.
> 
> Follow the Orange Sign? Well, at least it's not a flag.
> 
> Wow, the Colosseum. Now that is iconic. That must be so amazing to see in person.



 Yes, that about sums it up! Street crossing in Rome was like taking your life in your hands every time!

I am not sure if it was up when a lot of the group had been on the Viva trip prior, but it seemed like a lot of us were surprised to see it there. It was a very nice surprise, though! 

It was absolutely incredible to walk into that building and feel like a part of history has come alive. I can't even imagine what it must have been like to be there in its heyday! 



Cousin Orville said:


> Great pictures and great trip report so far!



Thanks so much!



kanadar said:


> We also had Cristina on our tour! Wasn't she just fabulous?! Looks like your tour of the Colosseum was a bit different than ours but still fun. I look forward to seeing how your trip was different from ours!
> 
> The new hotel for ADB is really close to the Castel Sant'Angelo and Vatican City. I can see it in a couple of your pictures from the Angel and Demons tour. Great TR so far!



Cristina was absolutely amazing! I was actually sad when we had to say goodbye to her at the end of our time in Rome. 

I know, I was a bit surprised that we didn't get to tour any of the other areas of the Colosseum that y'all had visited on your trip. Not sure what was up with that?  But it was exciting to be there, nonetheless.

That's still a great location & close to a lot of action! 



LoveMickey said:


> We landed in Rome around 12:30 pm or so, and immediately had to wait in what felt like a huge cattle pen for passport control! DH used his "fill in all available space" technique to avoid the even longer line that had formed as the mass of people turned a corner, and we got through probably a little faster that way. As soon as we got our passports stamped and we walked through, we saw our ABD greeter waiting for us!
> 
> Do you remember how long it took you to get out of the airport?  I'm planning something for that afternoon (we arrive a day early) and I want to make sure we can make it by 4:30.
> 
> Thank you.



I would say it took us about an hour from the time we got off the plane and got to our car, then another 20-30 minutes or so from the airport to our hotel. Hope that helps!


----------



## khertz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I can't even imagine driving a bus through Rome!  Part bravery and part crazy!
> 
> very cool about the arch and the connection to Constantine.  He is referenced as part of the Fraternity I was in - plus his connection the start of the Christian Church and holding the councils of Nicea, etc.
> 
> Wow, so the entire Coliseum was built in roughly the same time it is taking Disney to build the Downtown Disney Parking Garage
> 
> hmm, is there any downside to being a vestal virgin?  Kinda like the idea of pledging my daughter to that
> 
> As cool as the coliseum is I kinda find the Forum (or at least the idea/concept of it) even more impressive to think about.
> 
> Ok, really got myself confused as when you said "spray toner to cool off" I was thinking of like a printer toner cartridge and that would make a mess, etc.
> 
> yummm, Roman Pizza



Driving ANYTHING in Rome seems scary, but a bus?! No way!  Our driver was extremely talented!

From what I read on Wikipedia rolleyes1) the battle that this arch commemorates marked the beginning of Constantine's conversion to Christianity, so that is pretty cool too.

Okay, that made me !!! Of course, the ancient Romans had the help of slave labor, but ya know, it is kind of sad that it is taking Disney SO long to build that paring garage!!!

I don't have a daughter, but I'm sure if I did (or ever do) I'm in the same boat as you. And from what I have read there doesn't seem to be a downside at all. 

The Forum is also VERY cool! It's amazing to think how much of the life of ancient Romans happened there!

I didn't quite know what toner was either when Dusty brought it up, but I ended up LOVING toner time! He always had it ready at just the right time, and it was very refreshing on a hot day in Rome. 



afwdwfan said:


> It is great that the group all got along so well together.  That much is clear from some of the back and forth banter in the comments.   Just make sure to link back to that introductory post if you're going to keep referring to names.
> 
> I just have to say, the sign Dusty is carrying around makes me think of the Brazilian tourist groups in Disney World with their leader and his flag.  Did people run the other way when they saw you guys coming?
> 
> The Colosseum is amazing!  I'm sorry you spent a valuable chunk of time there in the line for the restroom.  But at the same time I'm wondering what exactly would be considered to be a restroom in an ancient Roman ruin...    I think the pictures Dustin got made it well worth his having to run to meet up with the group.  Great shots of the Colosseum!



Yeah, with 30 people, it can be tough to keep it all straight! But luckily we had a lot of name overlap, so if you ever forgot one, you had a short list to choose from to maybe get it right. We had 2 Dustins & a Dusty, 2 Kristys (Kristy & Christy) and a Chris, 2 Kathys, 2 Johns, 2 Mikes, and a partridge in a pear tree. And yes, we all got along great. They were very welcoming to us two newbies!

 Well, they only ran away when we would bum rush the entrance and shove everyone else out of the way while chanting at the tops of our lungs...  No, people actually were very interested and would frequently stop one of the guides to ask about the Disney connection. 

The Colosseum was definitely an amazing sight! Something I have been looking forward to for a very long time. The bathrooms were actually quite nice, but I imagine they are a recent addition.  I heard horror stories of public restrooms that were nothing more than a hole on the floor.  Luckily, our guides kept us well informed of better kept restrooms to use along the way.

He said it was worth the run. 



k5jmh said:


> Ok, this is Dusty:



 With the amount of Dusty merchandise he left Florence with, I wouldn't be surprised if he started to resemble this picture after awhile!



schmass said:


> What gorgeous photos!  Really enjoying your report!



Thanks!!



silmarg said:


> I was chatting with Bill B (SaintsTickets on these boards) about getting Saints tickets for the 49er game in a couple of weeks (I am taking the family down from NY to see my beloved Saints).  We got to chatting about recent Disney trips and planned trips.  I mentioned that for my DDs sweet 16 next year we are thinking about doing the Italy ABD...  Bill said I got to check out the trip reports his WhoDat pals were writing on the DIS.... and Bill is so right.  Great pics and great commentary.
> 
> While DW is a nervous nelly and wants to wait for Ebola and Isis to wane before booking, maybe showing her some of these great pics will help her "get over it"
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to write the TR and I am looking forward to reading the rest...
> 
> PS - If you know anyone w spare Saints-49er tix, let me know!



I'm so glad to have you here! I hope that this TR will help you get DW pull the trigger on the sweet 16 trip. It was so incredible! Hopefully the current state of affairs will settle down and help her feel more comfortable.

Hope you can get those tickets. They can be hard to come by! Who Dat!!!



OKW Lover said:


> Enjoying reliving our trip through your posts!
> 
> I can hardly wait until you get to the flag waving troupe that is so authentic to Italy.



Thanks, Jeff!

I mean, yeah, we were practically tripping over those flag waving troupes, weren't we?!


----------



## khertz

Sorry for the delay in updates, it has been a BUSY weekend for us! Friday was DS's 4th birthday so we spent the night in New Orleans to take him to the big Halloween event at City Park, which he really enjoyed. It's definitely not the same as being in the Magic Kingdom as he has been for his last 2 birthdays, but it was still fun! Saturday we had his birthday party, and then today he went to a birthday party for one of his friends from daycare. So needless to say, we are pooped! But I'm ready to continue on with our tour of Rome if you are!!​
*Day 3 Continued:* Wednesday September 17th

When I left off, we had gotten to our lunch location, Recafe, for some delicious pizza!




03-119 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​We sat at a table with Mike, Christy, and Joyce, and the adventure guides joined us for the few minutes they actually sat down to put some food in their mouths. First we started with bread and salad.




03-120 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Kevin & John surprised us with some pressed pennies for our visit later to the Trevi Fountain. That was nice enough as it was, but they also went through the trouble of pressing them with a Lady & the Tramp image since we were in Italy! 




03-121 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Then our pizzas began arriving! We were served family style, and each table got 4 different kinds of pizza. We had a veggie pizza, a margherita (cheese) pizza, a Quattro formaggi (aka the best pizza EVER  4 cheeses with white sauce. Andy, I know how much you & I love this pizza at Via Napoli, and I gotta tell ya, it's even better in Italy!!), and diavolo (red sauce pizza with hot salami). 




03-122 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-125 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-126 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-127 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Mike & DH were both holding out for the salami pizza, which of course, came out dead last. So they had to make up for lost time while the rest of us were enjoying the other pizzas!




ABD 02-142 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​They polished off one, and a second one was brought out! I begged DH to just stop and not eat anymore, but he cant leave pizza uneaten. Eventually he stopped eating the crusts to save valuable stomach real estate and this is what was left when he finally stopped binge eating pizza. 




ABD 02-143 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​I was smart enough to leave a little room for dessert! We had a fruit tart with strawberry sauce and slices of kiwi. I have in my notes that others had different kinds of fruit on theirs, but thats what I had on mine according to this photo. It was really cool and refreshing for dessert after a hot lunch on a hot day.




03-128 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​We headed out of the restaurant and started towards our next stop on foot. Along the way, Cristina pointed out the high end stores based in Italy.




03-130 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-131 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Because a woman can never have too many shoes!​Our first stop after lunch was the Piazza di Spagna to see the famed Spanish Steps. They were certainly a lot more populated than when we had seen them early the morning before on our way to the Angels & Demons tour!




03-132 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 02-157 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 02-180 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-133 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Obelisk of the Immaculate Conception




03-135 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
A fake window!




03-136 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Our next stop was the under renovation Trevi Fountain. The line to walk across the platform they have set up looked pretty long but actually moved quickly. 




ABD 02-190 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Showing off our custom pennies!




ABD 02-194 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-137 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-139 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-140 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-141 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-142 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Well, this is probably a bad omen for me ever returning to Italy because I threw mine all wrong before I heard there was a right way to do it.​_*Continued in next post...*_


----------



## khertz

*Day 3 Continued:* Wednesday September 17th




03-143 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
DH got it right!




ABD 02-205 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Dusty apparently gave away one of the extra pennies to a little girl who was REALLY enjoying her chocolate gelato! Talk about Disney magic!




ABD 02-206 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 02-207 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-146 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Our next official stop was the Pantheon, but Cristina had some interesting spots for us to take a quick peek along the way to get there. First was a little courtyard that had paintings depicting how women should behave to be good wives and mothers.




03-147 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-148 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-150 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-151 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-152 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-156 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Just a cool light fixture​The second side stop was St. Ignatius church to check out their very peculiar dome.




03-170 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-158 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-159 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​The dome looked perfectly ordinary when we first laid eyes on it. But as we walked closer and closer, it became obvious that it was not what it seemed. The oculus was moving! And once we were underneath it, the oculus looked to be completely on the side.




03-165 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Apparently, when building the church they ran out of money before they could complete the dome. So instead, the ceiling was painted to look like the inside of a dome, but it is actually flat.




03-166 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-167 by 
disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-168 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-169 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
A dome inside of one of the chapels​Eventually, we made it to the Pantheon, which was crazy crowded when we got there. This is another one of those things I had learned about in high school and couldnt wait to see! As Catholic as I am, I cant help but be a little disappointed that I couldnt see it the way it originally was in all its pagan glory. Lord, please dont strike me down for saying that!!




03-173 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-174 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-175 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
The roof of the entryway




03-176 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Walking in




03-177 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-182 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
The oculus​_*Continued in next post...*_


----------



## khertz

*Day 3 Continued:* Wednesday September 17th




03-181 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​These are the holes in the floor to drain any rain that would get into the Pantheon through the oculus. Cristina told us that this past winter, it was actually snowing in Rome and she went to the Pantheon to see it filling up with snow!




03-185 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Raphael’s tomb




ABD 02-211 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Being silly!




03-187 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​We went back outside after just a little time inside. I wish we could have spent more! We actually had plans to go back during our “on our own” time but we never made it back. Oh well, just a reason to plan another trip! 




03-188 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-189 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Everyone got a chance to have their family photo taken in front of the Pantheon.




03-190 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-193 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​After everyone got their photos, it was time to head to the next location. 




03-194 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-195 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-196 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​We ended up back at a familiar sight, the Fountain of the Four Rivers in Piazza Navona. Originally when we booked the Angels & Demons tour, I was a little nervous that we were going to end up with a lot of overlap with our ABD tour, but luckily, that wasn’t the case at all. And I didn’t mind visiting the Piazza Navona again anyway, because it’s seriously the prettiest piazza ever. It looks like a movie set!




03-197 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Cristina is just so funny. As she was describing the fountain, she would direct our attention to the 4 different men around it by pointing out where the pigeons had landed on them. Such as, “And that one, with the pigeon on his head is depicting the Nile River. The one with the pigeon on his hand is the Danube in Europe.” 




ABD 02-226 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Family photo!




03-199 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-202 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Our last stop of the day was also one of the best…*Grom*! What’s Grom? Only one of the best gelateria’s we came across on our entire trip! 




03-204 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Cristina and Marco helped us to order because the flavors were all in Italian. Dusty suggested the salted caramel, so I went with his suggestion and got that paired with dark chocolate. That’s the one thing I love about gelato, you automatically get two flavors! Actually, I should say, that's one of the MANY things I love about gelato!!




03-205 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​DH went with dark chocolate and lemon.




03-206 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 02-229 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Dusty was SPOT ON with that salted caramel…it was so freaking good! Probably my most favorite gelato we had over the entire trip. And believe me, we had a LOT of gelato.

After our delicious treat, we got back on the bus and went back to the hotel. DH and I had some time to freshen up and Skype with DS back home.




IMG_0841 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​He was so happy to talk to us, and that was the one time it hit me when we hung up and I had a mommy crying moment. I had been having such a great time, but that moment totally reminded me how much I missed him! I took a deep breath and got my mind right so we could head back to the Piazza del Popolo for another shot at going inside the church. A quick Google search had told us that the reason we had found it closed when we’d gone back the day before is because it closes from 12-4 pm. So knowing it would be open, we decided to head out for EVEN MORE walking!!

*UP NEXT:* More Rome & Dinner


----------



## DDuck4Life

khertz said:


> Sorry for the delay in updates, it has been a BUSY weekend for us! Friday was DS's 4th birthday so we spent the night in New Orleans to take him to the big Halloween event at City Park, which he really enjoyed. It's definitely not the same as being in the Magic Kingdom as he has been for his last 2 birthdays, but it was still fun! Saturday we had his birthday party, and then today he went to a birthday party for one of his friends from daycare. So needless to say, we are pooped! But I'm ready to continue on with our tour of Rome if you are!!​



Come on! Don't bury the lead, The party today was for his girlfriend from daycare!


----------



## WebmasterMike

I was a little hungry.


----------



## Dugette

What a great day!

That pizza sounds so good! That's an awesome pile of crusts your DH made! 

So many great sights you saw! That painted dome is so strange.

Your gelato combo sounds amazing! Love salted caramel and dark chocolate - and gelato, for that matter.


----------



## Imagineer5

The pizza looks fantastic! I love the margherita with some spicy olive oil drizzled on top.  MMM.  Yes we also ate full pizzas when we were there (each) so Dusty's pile of crusts looks familiar! You only live once!  

How cute with the pressed pennies! Though I'd be tempted to keep that lady & the tramp one and throw a regular one lol! Speaking of pressed pennies, I can see that being something Aria starts collecting at Disney - every machine she wanted to do on the last trip! I only did it once (at DHS waiting for DH to ride RnRC) but she never failed to point them all out.

Anyway...that is a cool story about the snow falling into the Pantheon! MM gelato looks fantastic too. What fun


----------



## WebmasterKathy

Another great day, and more incredible photos!

A few of us are missing from the after-lunch family pictures. This is when a small group of us split off to do some financial damage at Louis Vuitton!! Seems our dear DisneyKevin knows more about their product offerings than most of the staff there. 

I sure wish I had some gelato right now...


----------



## missangelalexis

Happy birthday to DS! 

Such a cute thought that they gave you Lady & the Tramp pressed pennies!

The pizzas looks so yum!

Lovely pics of St. Ignatius church and the Pantheon.

Aww totally natural to get a little emotional from missing DS!!


----------



## jcb

WebmasterKathy said:


> Another great day, and more incredible photos!
> 
> A few of us are missing from the after-lunch family pictures. This is when a small group of us split off to do some financial damage at Louis Vuitton!! Seems our dear DisneyKevin knows more about their product offerings than most of the staff there.
> 
> I sure wish I had some gelato right now...



Cathie and I have survived for two and a half years post ABD on this:





and these babies:





We buy them in Target and Publix and blame Kevin every time we do.


----------



## DDuck4Life

jcb said:


> Cathie and I have survived for two and a half years post ABD on this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and these babies:
> 
> We buy them in Target and Publix and blame Kevin every time we do.





WHAT!!  damn you Jack now I'll be searching all over for these! Hopefully someplace close by carries them.

Oh no just found a place that delivers.


----------



## afwdwfan

Wow.  Gelato and pizza.  And I haven't had lunch yet.  You're killing me here.  Obviously, I have no idea how that pizza tasted, but with our similar views on Via Napoli, I feel confident taking your word for it.  It looks pretty amazing anyway.  I've got to give Dustin credit for his plate full of pizza crusts.  Impressive pile. 

Oh yeah, and all that other stuff you saw was cool too.   



DDuck4Life said:


> Come on! Don't bury the lead, The party today was for his girlfriend from daycare!


 

That picture of him on Skype had me thinking he's really growing up.  But this just confirms it.


----------



## WebmasterMike

DDuck4Life said:


> WHAT!!  damn you Jack now I'll be searching all over for these! Hopefully someplace close by carries them.
> 
> Oh no just found a place that delivers.



Talenti is all over the place now.  You should have no problem finding it.


----------



## WebmasterKathy

jcb said:


> Cathie and I have survived for two and a half years post ABD on this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and these babies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We buy them in Target and Publix and blame Kevin every time we do.



O.M.G...   I'll check Target for this later today!!!  

And the pizza was delizioso!!!


----------



## Cousin Orville

WebmasterKathy said:


> Another great day, and more incredible photos!
> 
> A few of us are missing from the after-lunch family pictures. This is when a small group of us split off to do some financial damage at Louis Vuitton!! Seems our dear DisneyKevin knows more about their product offerings than most of the staff there.
> 
> I sure wish I had some gelato right now...



That's a cool Louis Vuitton store too with the LCD screens on the stairs.  We spent some time stimulating the Italian economy on Via Condotti a few cruises ago.


----------



## WDWLinda

I've been lurking and enjoying the details and beautiful pictures, but had to pop in to say the gelato looked delicious and I almost shed a tear for you when you wrote about missing your son.  I'm sure he had quality time with his grandparents and this allowed you to have quality time with your husband, but I bet there were times where you missed him like crazy.

Subscribing now so I don't miss any future gelato pics - chocolate works too!

Thanks,
Linda


----------



## khertz

k5jmh said:


> I was a little hungry.



Thanks for clarifying, I couldn't tell! 



Dugette said:


> What a great day!
> 
> That pizza sounds so good! That's an awesome pile of crusts your DH made!
> 
> So many great sights you saw! That painted dome is so strange.
> 
> Your gelato combo sounds amazing! Love salted caramel and dark chocolate - and gelato, for that matter.



The pizza was absolutely delicious! It was a great first lunch with the group and hit the spot after all of the walking we had been doing. DH was trying to maximize his pizza eating by sparing the crusts, and it seemed to work. 

The painted dome was definitely interesting! I'm glad Cristina took us on those little detours to see things we wouldn't have found on our own.

I tried a few different gelato combinations, but the salted caramel & dark chocolate duo was definitely the winner in my book. 



Imagineer5 said:


> The pizza looks fantastic! I love the margherita with some spicy olive oil drizzled on top.  MMM.  Yes we also ate full pizzas when we were there (each) so Dusty's pile of crusts looks familiar! You only live once!
> 
> How cute with the pressed pennies! Though I'd be tempted to keep that lady & the tramp one and throw a regular one lol! Speaking of pressed pennies, I can see that being something Aria starts collecting at Disney - every machine she wanted to do on the last trip! I only did it once (at DHS waiting for DH to ride RnRC) but she never failed to point them all out.
> 
> Anyway...that is a cool story about the snow falling into the Pantheon! MM gelato looks fantastic too. What fun



Oooh, that sounds good with the olive oil! We never had that offered to us, unfortunately. I ate more slices than usual for myself, but I didn't come close to DH's final total!! 

We actually did save one of them and tossed the other. I kept mine in my lanyard for the rest of the trip and just threw a regular coin. Kevin & John said it was quite the undertaking to make that many L&T coins because every time they made a penny, they had to cycle all the way through the different designs to get back to the L&T photo! DH and his dad collected pressed pennies when DH was a kid (I think my FIL still does, actually), so I can see us doing that in the future too.

The Pantheon filling with snow had to be quite a sight!!



WebmasterKathy said:


> Another great day, and more incredible photos!
> 
> A few of us are missing from the after-lunch family pictures. This is when a small group of us split off to do some financial damage at Louis Vuitton!! Seems our dear DisneyKevin knows more about their product offerings than most of the staff there.
> 
> I sure wish I had some gelato right now...



Aaaaah, yes, I forgot about that!!! Pete told us later about Kevin knowing more about the store than the employees, which doesn't surprise me in the least!!!

Oh man, I sure do too...



missangelalexis said:


> Happy birthday to DS!
> 
> Such a cute thought that they gave you Lady & the Tramp pressed pennies!
> 
> The pizzas looks so yum!
> 
> Lovely pics of St. Ignatius church and the Pantheon.
> 
> Aww totally natural to get a little emotional from missing DS!!



Thanks, Alexis, he had a fantastic birthday weekend! 

Kevin & John definitely spoiled us, so I can see why a lot of people on this trip pretty much go wherever Kevin tells them to. 

Missing DS was tough, but not as bad as I thought it would be just because he did not seem too upset about us being gone. But I still had moments where it just got to me!



jcb said:


> Cathie and I have survived for two and a half years post ABD on this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and these babies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We buy them in Target and Publix and blame Kevin every time we do.



Oh man, my husband, who NEVER texts, actually sent me a text today to tell me how excited he was about this!


----------



## khertz

afwdwfan said:


> Wow.  Gelato and pizza.  And I haven't had lunch yet.  You're killing me here.  Obviously, I have no idea how that pizza tasted, but with our similar views on Via Napoli, I feel confident taking your word for it.  It looks pretty amazing anyway.  I've got to give Dustin credit for his plate full of pizza crusts.  Impressive pile.
> 
> Oh yeah, and all that other stuff you saw was cool too.
> 
> 
> 
> That picture of him on Skype had me thinking he's really growing up.  But this just confirms it.



This trip ruined me for food. Every meal is almost disappointing now because it can't come close to the delicious food we ate on this trip!! Hopefully I will still enjoy my pizza at Via Napoli. 

 Lunch is the priority, OBVIOUSLY.

He is definitely grown! He knows how to Skype and he has a girlfriend. Now, when he starts Skyping WITH the girlfriend, that's where I have to draw the line. 



k5jmh said:


> Talenti is all over the place now.  You should have no problem finding it.



That could be so, so bad!



WebmasterKathy said:


> O.M.G...   I'll check Target for this later today!!!
> 
> And the pizza was delizioso!!!



Let me know how it is if you find it! We still have a LOT of sweets leftover from the birthday party to go through before we are in the market for gelato.

Yes, it was!!!



Cousin Orville said:


> That's a cool Louis Vuitton store too with the LCD screens on the stairs.  We spent some time stimulating the Italian economy on Via Condotti a few cruises ago.



We didn't visit there, but that sounds cool. Maybe we should have!!



WDWLinda said:


> I've been lurking and enjoying the details and beautiful pictures, but had to pop in to say the gelato looked delicious and I almost shed a tear for you when you wrote about missing your son.  I'm sure he had quality time with his grandparents and this allowed you to have quality time with your husband, but I bet there were times where you missed him like crazy.
> 
> Subscribing now so I don't miss any future gelato pics - chocolate works too!
> 
> Thanks,
> Linda



Thanks for commenting, Linda!!! 

It was definitely good for him to have the time with the grandparents. They all very much enjoyed it, and DS still regularly asks us when are we going back to Italy so he can go back to Nonni's house!  If I had known how much he would NOT be bothered by us leaving, I would have done it sooner and not stressed so much this time!!


----------



## Cousin Orville

khertz said:


> We didn't visit there, but that sounds cool. Maybe we should have!!



There are a bunch of youtube videos of it.... search Louis Vuitton Rome

like this
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7kwGA-NEvo


----------



## OKW Lover

I've very much been enjoying the trip report.  I'm glad you took such good notes as I've already forgotten what some of those spots were called.  Now I've got a reference.  

Looking forward to more...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

The pizza looks really good!  We have a place in the town where I work that makes pizza very similar to that (not saying it is as good but the size and style reminds me a lot of that).  They do one with spicy meats on it that they then add honey to for a sweet & spicy mix that is really great.

That is a sold effort out of your husband!  I know how he feels though as 1 more slice doesn't seem like that much .... and then 4 slices later you feel a tad full 

That fake window is pretty cool - love stuff like that!

also love the painting "depicting how women should behave to be good wives and mothers."  reminds me of that article from Good Housekeeping on how a good wife behaves.  Including - don't bother you husband with details of your day as what he wants to talk about is more important 

Pretty cool about the "fake" dome ... can't imagine how they could possible run out of money building such a simple and plainly decorated structure 

Love a good Gelato!


----------



## KelleyK75

More wonderful pictures that makes me wish I was there.  

The pizza and gelato look amazing!  

The Lady and the Tramp pressed penny is so cute!  I think I would have wanted to hang on to that one.  

It sounds like your DS had a nice birthday.


----------



## marDgreen88

I honestly don't even know what to say about all these updates, except I really enjoyed reading them. The tours all sound so interesting, the architecture is incredible, the food looks delicious... I mean, I guess Italy is pretty cool.  Can't wait to read more!


----------



## khertz

Cousin Orville said:


> There are a bunch of youtube videos of it.... search Louis Vuitton Rome
> 
> like this
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7kwGA-NEvo



So cool!! Thanks for sharing that video!



OKW Lover said:


> I've very much been enjoying the trip report.  I'm glad you took such good notes as I've already forgotten what some of those spots were called.  Now I've got a reference.
> 
> Looking forward to more...



 Thanks, Jeff! I knew I would forget, so I made sure to take as many notes as possible. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> The pizza looks really good!  We have a place in the town where I work that makes pizza very similar to that (not saying it is as good but the size and style reminds me a lot of that).  They do one with spicy meats on it that they then add honey to for a sweet & spicy mix that is really great.
> 
> That is a sold effort out of your husband!  I know how he feels though as 1 more slice doesn't seem like that much .... and then 4 slices later you feel a tad full
> 
> That fake window is pretty cool - love stuff like that!
> 
> also love the painting "depicting how women should behave to be good wives and mothers."  reminds me of that article from Good Housekeeping on how a good wife behaves.  Including - don't bother you husband with details of your day as what he wants to talk about is more important
> 
> Pretty cool about the "fake" dome ... can't imagine how they could possible run out of money building such a simple and plainly decorated structure
> 
> Love a good Gelato!



Unfortunately, we don't seem to have any pizza places around that make that good, soft, thin crust like we enjoyed in Italy. Or maybe it's a good thing, because then I'd want it all of the time! His excuse was, "Well, they brought us a whole 'nother pizza, we can't let it go to waste!"

That's exactly what Cristina compared it to! I guess since they didn't have those kinds of magazines in ancient times, they went for the next best thing...life-sized portraits on public walls! 

Right?! Not like the rest of it is extravagant or anything! As cool as it was to see, to be honest, that has to be pretty embarrassing to the people funding the building of the church!



KelleyK75 said:


> More wonderful pictures that makes me wish I was there.
> 
> The pizza and gelato look amazing!
> 
> The Lady and the Tramp pressed penny is so cute!  I think I would have wanted to hang on to that one.
> 
> It sounds like your DS had a nice birthday.



Thank you! 

It tasted just as good as it looks. Possibly even better!

We did end up hanging onto one and throwing the other! It was such a nice gesture from John & Kevin.

He did! He got LOTS of new toys to bring home and had tons of fun playing with his cousins and going trick or treating in City Park. 



marDgreen88 said:


> I honestly don't even know what to say about all these updates, except I really enjoyed reading them. The tours all sound so interesting, the architecture is incredible, the food looks delicious... I mean, I guess Italy is pretty cool.  Can't wait to read more!



Thanks, Marissa, glad you enjoyed! Yes, Italy, is pretty cool.


----------



## khertz

*Day 3 Continued:* Wednesday September 17th

When I left off, we were leaving the hotel to head back to the Piazza del Popolo to spend some more time in the church since we had been in there so briefly for the Angels & Demons tour. But first, we stopped one more time at the Spanish Steps so that we could get a chance to walk to the top since we hadn’t had that chance either of the other two times we had been by there.




03-208 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Halfway up




03-209 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Made it to the top!




03-211 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​Okay, so one thing you have to know about these big cities in Italy is that there are people trying to sell you crap EVERYWHERE. Everything from “selfie sticks” and balls you throw on the ground and they splat into a puddle of goo to roses and knockoff purses. And they are aggressive! So one of them got me here at the top of the stairs. He kept trying to give me roses and I was telling him no, but he physically put it in my hands and said, “Gratis, gratis.” So I walked off with it…and he followed us asking DH for money for the rose. Lol I had set the rose down by that point, so he snatched it up and finally left. I learned my lesson then to just let things fall if they tried to hand anything to you, even if they said it was free! I was really bothered by how much these people would actually TOUCH you when trying to sell you something. And you just couldn’t get away from them! It got a little better once we got out of Rome, but they were still everywhere.

With that out of the way, we counted the steps on the way down and continued on to the Piazza del Popolo. 




03-212 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​We did indeed find Santa Maria del Popolo to be open, so we went inside to get some pictures and videos.




03-213 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-214 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-215 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-216 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-218 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-220 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-221 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-222 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-223 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-224 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-225 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​We decided to poke our heads into the other two churches in the Piazza del Popolo since they were also open. First we went into Santa Maria dei Miracoli (Mary of Miracles). While we were in there, I decided to say a little prayer and light a candle, since it was the first church I had seen with real candles to light instead of just an electric candle that you push a button to light.




03-228 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-230 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-231 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-234 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-235 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Then we went inside the nearly identical church beside it, Santa Maria dei Montesanto.




03-236 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-238 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Then it was time to start heading back to the hotel to freshen up for dinner, so we started walking back. On the way, I couldn’t help but take a photo of the payphone. Despite being completely obsolete in America, they still have plenty of them in Rome and they are actually pretty cool looking!




03-240 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​_*Continued in next post...*_


----------



## khertz

*Day 3 Continued:* Wednesday September 17th

Once we had freshened up and were ready, we went down to the lobby to meet the group at 7 pm to load up on a bus and head to a restaurant near the Appian Way for dinner. Our bus driver was seriously a pro…he backed the huge motorcoach into a tight little space once we got there! Dinner was at a lovely restaurant called L’Archeologia where we were eating on a large, covered patio. We dined with Grant & Lesley, Pete & Dustin, and Dusty & Marco.

First up was of course, bread & wine! Oh, and some water also. 




03-241 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​The appetizers came out first, and everyone was served the same thing. We had sliced smoked turkey and carpaccio over arugula. It was topped with dried mushrooms and Romano cheese. It was a nice surprise and very tasty!




03-242 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​I never thought I’d eat Carpaccio but it was actually very good! But the turkey and Romano were my favorite things in the dish. 

Up next was the pasta course. I had ordered a pasta with tomato sauce while DH had chosen the seafood risotto.




03-243 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-246 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​We both very much enjoyed our dishes, but DH couldn't finish his risotto. It's very filling! I got a little taste and it was really delicious but I'm a pasta kind of girl so I was happy with my choice.

A few people at our table asked for Coke, so they brought out a large bottle for us to share. DH got this funny photo of Dustin staring intently at the words on the back of the bottle, and Pete happily reminded him that just because he concentrated very hard, he wouldn’t be able to suddenly read and understand Italian!




03-244 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​The third choice for the pasta course was a truffle ravioli that looked really delicious. Pete had ordered it and was nice enough to let DH take a picture before he dug in.




03-247 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​While we waited for the next course, the guides invited whoever wanted to go down into the wine cellar to join them. I stayed at the table but DH went to check it out.




03-248 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-251 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-252 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
And apparently he also took a glance at the lobsters in the tank!​Then came the main dish. I think there were only two choices, so again we each chose one so we could try the other. I had the salmon with spinach and DH ordered the veal with potatoes.




03-253 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




03-254 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​DH seemed to enjoy his veal, but my salmon was just okay. I’m not a huge fan of salmon in general, so not surprising that this wasn’t my favorite meal. Dessert made up for it though! We had a fruit tart with a shortbread crumble and mascarpone cheese.




03-255 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Dinner was a long affair. It was 2.5 hours! But we had a great time getting to know some of our fellow adventurers better. We spent a lot of time talking to Pete and Dustin about how we became such big Disney fans and gushed about DS while Dustin gushed about his niece. And I learned from Lesley that they are not really into the DIS, but just stumbled upon a link to the DIS Exclusive Germany ABD trip that took place last year when they were looking to go to Germany on their own and decided to book it. They enjoyed the time with the group so much that they decided to join them again for Viva Italia. What a great group to just stumble upon, am I right?! 

We got back on the bus and spent quite a bit of time talking with Dusty about his history with Disney entertainment (he has performed in Castle stage shows, FotLK, and parades to name a few!) and his experiences doing other ABD trips. He has been with ABD since the beginning and does a lot of the research trips when Disney is trying to add or tweak an itinerary so he is very involved in the process of making the trips so wonderful!

On the ride home, we got a good laugh over poking fun at the on bus music entertainment with Pete and Dustin, in particular the Italian version of My Heart Will Go On, which I swear we heard a dozen times. As we were getting back to the hotel, Dustin said very seriously, “You know what I could use right now?” Pete guessed it was another glass of wine. But Dustin answered, “No, some more fake Celine Dion.” He said it so seriously that it just cracked me up for some reason! Pretty perfect way to end the night.

We got back to the hotel after 10 pm and took some quick showers before getting ready for bed. We had another full day ahead of us as we were heading to the Vatican!

*UP NEXT:* Our trip to the smallest country in the world!


----------



## Cousin Orville

Those are ridiculously good photos of dinner.  Amazing.

This summer I was accosted by a guy selling roses in St Marks Sq in Venice.  Sadly, I fell for it.    It's so uncharacteristic of me, but it was late, my family had just had an awesome dinner, good wine...  We were just trying to have a great time together playing in the square at night... and this guy just kept bugging me.  He shoved a rose in my hand.  I wish I had put it on the ground.  Just didn't think fast enough.  Gave him a couple euros to go away.  I'm still bitter!


----------



## WebmasterMike

Explaining the wine "situation'" ....priceless




IMG_8108 by k5jmh, on Flickr


----------



## khertz

Cousin Orville said:


> Those are ridiculously good photos of dinner.  Amazing.
> 
> This summer I was accosted by a guy selling roses in St Marks Sq in Venice.  Sadly, I fell for it.    It's so uncharacteristic of me, but it was late, my family had just had an awesome dinner, good wine...  We were just trying to have a great time together playing in the square at night... and this guy just kept bugging me.  He shoved a rose in my hand.  I wish I had put it on the ground.  Just didn't think fast enough.  Gave him a couple euros to go away.  I'm still bitter!



Thanks!

lol I'm glad I'm not the only one that fell for it! DH was pretty much pretending like he didn't even know me when the guy came looking for money.  Those people were SO annoying! After that, no one else tried to put anything in my hands, but I knew from then on that if they did, I should just let it fall on the ground.



k5jmh said:


> Explaining the wine "situation'" ....priceless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8108 by k5jmh, on Flickr



Wine fairy!!


----------



## Dugette

Wow, they are really pushy with their peddling!  I will have to remember that whenever I get to Rome. Other than that, looks like more great touring and another pleasant meal!


----------



## carpenta

There is also a scam that some use to rob the tourist. One person offers you an item to distract you while the other rifles through you backpack , bag or lifts your wallet. Unfortunately street crimes (petty) is not unheard of especially in the high tourist spots. We were in an outdoor cafe and someone cut a woman's hand bag off the back of a chair and ran. But all the times I have been to Italy I have never had a problem (knock on wood). Maybe just too ugly I guess....


----------



## KelleyK75

The people trying to sell you stuff does not sound fun.  Especially when they are putting it into your hands.  

The churches are beautiful!!

Your dinner looks amazing, and it sounds like you had a wonderful time getting to know everyone.


----------



## afwdwfan

Geeze... I don't have enough patience for the pushy sales tricks.  That puts a little bit of a damper on an otherwise beautiful setting.  I'm glad that you put it down and got out without giving them any money though.  

The churches are beautiful, as has been the case with all of them.  I'm glad you were able to find one with real candles so that you could light one.  

Dinner looks phenomenal.  I'm kind of like you though.  I like my pasta.  I would likely have ordered what you did, but that seafood risotto looks awesome too, so I'd have then been kicking myself for not ordering it.    Salmon is definitely not my thing either, but I appreciate you ordering it anyway for the sake of trying everything!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

even more wonderful church pictures!  And nice that you got time to light a candle and say a prayer

Ugh, I feel like I have gotten better at not making eye contact with people in NYC trying to sell you stuff or give our flyers, etc. - but sounds like much, much worse in Rome - very not cool to physically make contact 

Dinner looks really nice - and now _that _is a wine cellar!  Based on the pictures kinda not surprised that the main course was not your favorit - just looks kinda standard and not as special as the other courses (though, I am with you in not being a huge salmon fan so may be biased)

I then what any situation needs, really, is more fake Celine Dion


----------



## saintstickets

I finally got semi-caught up at work after our trip and had time to get back on the DISboards to read your TR.  WOW!!  Every time I read it I am more anxious to take this trip.  Great pics and fantastic narrative.  I can't wait to read more.


----------



## silmarg

saintstickets said:


> I finally got semi-caught up at work after our trip and had time to get back on the DISboards to read your TR.  WOW!!  Every time I read it I am more anxious to take this trip.  Great pics and fantastic narrative.  I can't wait to read more.



Great thread Bill.... thx for sending me this way.

And HOW ABOUT DEM SAINTS!

See you next week!


----------



## khertz

Dugette said:


> Wow, they are really pushy with their peddling!  I will have to remember that whenever I get to Rome. Other than that, looks like more great touring and another pleasant meal!



They ABSOLUTELY ARE! They walk up to you and tap you on the arms trying to give you whatever they are selling. I tried my best just to avoid eye contact with them, but that didn't always work either. 



carpenta said:


> There is also a scam that some use to rob the tourist. One person offers you an item to distract you while the other rifles through you backpack , bag or lifts your wallet. Unfortunately street crimes (petty) is not unheard of especially in the high tourist spots. We were in an outdoor cafe and someone cut a woman's hand bag off the back of a chair and ran. But all the times I have been to Italy I have never had a problem (knock on wood). Maybe just too ugly I guess....



Yes, our guides warned us heavily about that! We had to be very careful about our bags. I tried to make sure when we were going into heavily congested spots, like in front of La Pieta when we got to the Vatican, to turn my purse around so that the side pocket was facing me and kept my hand over the zipper. DH got a money belt also. Just can't be too careful!



KelleyK75 said:


> The people trying to sell you stuff does not sound fun.  Especially when they are putting it into your hands.
> 
> The churches are beautiful!!
> 
> Your dinner looks amazing, and it sounds like you had a wonderful time getting to know everyone.



It was REALLY annoying, some times more than others. In populated areas at night, forget about it. The same guy would try to sell you his crap three times. Couldn't get away from them!

It was a great dinner, one we really enjoyed a lot. It was great company and a beautiful atmosphere.



afwdwfan said:


> Geeze... I don't have enough patience for the pushy sales tricks.  That puts a little bit of a damper on an otherwise beautiful setting.  I'm glad that you put it down and got out without giving them any money though.
> 
> The churches are beautiful, as has been the case with all of them.  I'm glad you were able to find one with real candles so that you could light one.
> 
> Dinner looks phenomenal.  I'm kind of like you though.  I like my pasta.  I would likely have ordered what you did, but that seafood risotto looks awesome too, so I'd have then been kicking myself for not ordering it.    Salmon is definitely not my thing either, but I appreciate you ordering it anyway for the sake of trying everything!



DH did a great job pretending he didn't know me when that guy was chasing him for money.  I really got annoyed with those pushy salesmen, especially when you're trying to enjoy the sites in a city where you'll only be visiting for a few days.

That was a nice find! I didn't mind making a donation to light a candle, but I really don't like that most churches have gone to the electric ones where you just push a button.

All of the choices from the pasta course sounded really good, so it made it tough to choose! I kind of wish I could have had a little taste of all of them. While salmon is not my favorite, I really don't like veal, so it was kind of the only choice. However, I was definitely doing my best to be open minded when it came to food this trip. It's not so much evident in these first few days, but later on, it definitely comes into play! Show No Fear isn't just in reference to the Italian drivers. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> even more wonderful church pictures!  And nice that you got time to light a candle and say a prayer
> 
> Ugh, I feel like I have gotten better at not making eye contact with people in NYC trying to sell you stuff or give our flyers, etc. - but sounds like much, much worse in Rome - very not cool to physically make contact
> 
> Dinner looks really nice - and now _that _is a wine cellar!  Based on the pictures kinda not surprised that the main course was not your favorit - just looks kinda standard and not as special as the other courses (though, I am with you in not being a huge salmon fan so may be biased)
> 
> I then what any situation needs, really, is more fake Celine Dion



I have dealt with people trying to sell you stuff in New Orleans a lot, but it's nothing like Rome! They were not afraid to come up and nudge you several times in the arm. 

I can eat salmon though it's not my favorite fish, but it was pretty bland that night. One of the more disappointing meals food-wise, but the great company made up for it. And it's also a good thing that Italian meals involve multiple courses, because even without finishing my fish, I left more than satisfied!

I find that to be an absolutely true statement. 



saintstickets said:


> I finally got semi-caught up at work after our trip and had time to get back on the DISboards to read your TR.  WOW!!  Every time I read it I am more anxious to take this trip.  Great pics and fantastic narrative.  I can't wait to read more.



Thanks, Bill! I'm so glad you're enjoying it! I seem to have that effect on people. The doctor I work for now is taking his family to Italy and Paris for the Christmas holidays after hearing me gush about the trip! 



silmarg said:


> Great thread Bill.... thx for sending me this way.
> 
> And HOW ABOUT DEM SAINTS!
> 
> See you next week!



WHO DAT! Great game Thursday night, and FINALLY, a road win! Hope they keep that up the rest of the season!!!


----------



## MEK

khertz said:


> *Day 3 Continued:* Wednesday September 17th
> 
> 
> Made it to the top!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 03-211 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
> [/CENTER]



Wow!  What a gorgeous view!  

So, I am seriously far behind and just starting to catch up on all my subbed TRs so I am sure I have missed Day 2 in its entirety.  

But Day 3 looks fabulous. More amazing pictures of more amazing churches.  

I love that pay phone.  Very cool!  

Dinner looks totally amazing!  Especially that dessert.  YUM!  

That wine cellar looks really cool.  I would love to have gone down in there.

How cool to travel with such fun and interesting people.


----------



## MEK

Oh yeah - the whole rose thing!  Annoying!


----------



## khertz

MEK said:


> Wow!  What a gorgeous view!
> 
> So, I am seriously far behind and just starting to catch up on all my subbed TRs so I am sure I have missed Day 2 in its entirety.
> 
> But Day 3 looks fabulous. More amazing pictures of more amazing churches.
> 
> I love that pay phone.  Very cool!
> 
> Dinner looks totally amazing!  Especially that dessert.  YUM!
> 
> That wine cellar looks really cool.  I would love to have gone down in there.
> 
> How cool to travel with such fun and interesting people.





MEK said:


> Oh yeah - the whole rose thing!  Annoying!



Welcome back, Mary Ellen! Hope your trip was fabulous!!

DH thought I was weird taking a photo of the payphone, but I thought they were interesting looking. Plus something you don't see too often anymore in the USA!

Dinner that night was great. The food was good, and the company was even better. I never got tired of listening to Dusty tell us about his adventures working for Disney! After seeing the pictures, I was regretting not going down in the wine cellar myself. It looks so cool!

Ugh, the peddlers were downright infuriating!


----------



## Txshadow

Excited for this report! I saw some pictures Pete posted on Facebook and recognized you from your other reports so I was hoping you would post for this trip. I was fortunate enough to visit Rome years ago with a 3 and 6 year old in tow. It was overwhelming trying to take in all the history and art but we loved every minute of it. The kids were troopers and still have specific memories from that trip that my husband and I are amazed they can recall in such vivid detail. Seeing the city again in your photos and hearing your experiences makes me eager to return.
Looking forward to to reading more. Thank you for taking the time to share.


----------



## scottny

Day tour sounds like fun. You know all of things in the pics, come by my tr and tell my readers what everything is. LOL. I just post we went up a mountain. I took no notes. 

Pretty pics of the coliseum. We were all the way down on the bottom of the pic that was fisheye. 

OMG! All the pizza he ate. That is impressive.

Nice pics of Spanish Steps area. Sad we never made it there but oh well. LOL. 

Beautiful pics in the church.

The Talenti gelato is so good. 

Dinner looked good.


----------



## WebmasterMike

Txshadow said:


> Excited for this report! I saw some pictures Pete posted on Facebook and recognized you from your other reports so I was hoping you would post for this trip. I was fortunate enough to visit Rome years ago with a 3 and 6 year old in tow. It was overwhelming trying to take in all the history and art but we loved every minute of it. The kids were troopers and still have specific memories from that trip that my husband and I are amazed they can recall in such vivid detail. Seeing the city again in your photos and hearing your experiences makes me eager to return.
> Looking forward to to reading more. Thank you for taking the time to share.



...and ya'll are just down Louetta (or Cypresswood) from us!  

Oh, and we get to see Dusty tomorrow!  He is in Houston!


----------



## khertz

Txshadow said:


> Excited for this report! I saw some pictures Pete posted on Facebook and recognized you from your other reports so I was hoping you would post for this trip. I was fortunate enough to visit Rome years ago with a 3 and 6 year old in tow. It was overwhelming trying to take in all the history and art but we loved every minute of it. The kids were troopers and still have specific memories from that trip that my husband and I are amazed they can recall in such vivid detail. Seeing the city again in your photos and hearing your experiences makes me eager to return.
> Looking forward to to reading more. Thank you for taking the time to share.



Glad you found me!  That's great you were able to share it with your kids and they remember it. I hope someday we can go back when DS is older and enjoy it in a different way. 



scottny said:


> Day tour sounds like fun. You know all of things in the pics, come by my tr and tell my readers what everything is. LOL. I just post we went up a mountain. I took no notes.
> 
> Pretty pics of the coliseum. We were all the way down on the bottom of the pic that was fisheye.
> 
> OMG! All the pizza he ate. That is impressive.
> 
> Nice pics of Spanish Steps area. Sad we never made it there but oh well. LOL.
> 
> Beautiful pics in the church.
> 
> The Talenti gelato is so good.
> 
> Dinner looked good.



 I am so used to taking diligent notes for Disney trips, it was just habit to take them on this trip too! Especially with so many days and so many sites, I knew I would need help remembering everything. I'll have to come over to yours and see if I can fill in any gaps. 

I wish we could have gone down onto the floor of the Colosseum. I'm not sure why we didn't?  It's listed on the ABD website and another TR said they had, but we didn't.

The Spanish Steps were cool, but don't feel too bad that you missed them. They are not THAT exciting!

I can't wait to try the Talenti! I am missing gelato something fierce.



k5jmh said:


> ...and ya'll are just down Louetta (or Cypresswood) from us!
> 
> Oh, and we get to see Dusty tomorrow!  He is in Houston!



Did you get to see him? I saw on Facebook that he thought he might be working all day. Hope so! If you did, post some pics! Miss those guys!


----------



## khertz

*Day 4:* Thursday September 18th

The next morning, we were up pretty earlier because our meeting time was 8 am today instead of 8:30 as it had been the day before. We went down and had breakfast, then went back to the room to make sure we had everything we needed for the day, then to the lobby to meet up with the family. 

Today, we were headed to Vatican City for a visit at the Vatican Museum, a chance to see the Sistine Chapel, and to tour St. Peter’s Basilica. As an FYI for anyone taking this trip, we were reminded to be mindful of our clothing choices for the day. For both males and females, shoulders and knees should be covered. I wore a sleeveless sundress, but I made sure to have a thin wrap in my bag that I could throw on to cover my shoulders, and I brought a scarf that could go around my waist to make sure my knees were completely covered if my dress didn’t make it. I checked with Cristina before we left and she assured me my dress length was fine. I think they just don’t want women walking around in miniskirts or very short shorts. Also, large bags were not allowed inside. My small crossbody was okay, but DH’s camera bag had to stay on the bus.

We got on the bus and drove into Vatican City. The first thing we saw as we walked around the building to the entrance was the enormous line of people waiting to get inside. And our guides let us know that as long as the line was that morning, it was nothing like how long it can get in the busiest of times!




313 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Wouldn’t want to be standing in that!




04-001 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Before we could go inside, the guides handed out different radios than the ones we had used the day before on our walking tour of Rome. Apparently, inside of the Vatican all tour groups are required to use their radios. They were not nearly as good as the ones we had been using the day before, which kind of sucked. It was not as good of a connection, and with so many groups and only a few frequencies, it picked up a lot of extra noise.

We took some family photos before heading inside!




317 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-002 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Kind of chaotic in the security area!​Once we got through security and were all together again, the guides handed out our tickets.




04-003 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​We stopped to look at this interesting piece of artwork that was a reproduction. I say “interesting” because it was painted! Cristina explained that most of the marble statues we appreciate now that are completely white used to be colored back when they were first created and displayed.




04-004 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Then we headed up the escalator. From the bottom…




04-005 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​And again from the top!




320 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​We made our way out to a terrace where we were overlooking the gardens and could see the dome in the distance. We stopped to take photos with the dome in the background.




04-007 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-008 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-010 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




323 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-011 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-012 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-013 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-015 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Because tour guides are not allowed to speak inside of the Sistine Chapel, we found a quiet spot over to the side where Cristina gave us all of the information about how the chapel was commissioned, how Michelangelo (a famous sculptor) came to be the one to create the amazing work of art found there, and lots of little digs Michelangelo put in the painting against the Pope. Also, the most important thing we learned was that his name is pronounced ME-chelangelo, not MY-chelangelo! In that time, we all had a brief moment of panic when Dusty set the precious orange paddle down on the balcony and almost knocked it off!




04-017 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-018 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-019 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Peeking over the wall at the gardens​I absolutely love the famous portion of the Sistine Chapel where God is creating Adam, but I had never noticed that God is actually depicted inside of a brain while he is creating Adam. She asked us what is wrong with Adam’s anatomy, then a quick look at the mischievous faces staring back at her had her laughing and warning us not to be naughty! What she was getting at is that Adam has a bellybutton, but since he was not born of a woman, he shouldn’t have one. She also showed us where Michelangelo did a self-portrait in the face of the prophet Jeremiah. She told us how difficult a medium frescoes are, so you can imagine all the work that went into Michelangelo creating this masterpiece over 4 years. 

We headed out into a courtyard to cross over into the museum. There is an enormous bronze globe in the center that Cristina said can actually be turned, but only by guides and did we want her to spin it? Of course, we said yes!!




04-020 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-022 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
This pinecone has some significance, but I don’t remember what




04-024 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
There is the big globe, although it doesn’t look so huge amongst those buildings!




04-026 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




350 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




427 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​_*Continued in next post...*_


----------



## khertz

*Day 4 Continued:* Thursday September 18th




428 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​We headed inside of the museum and began looking at the exhibits. I took some notes, but of course we were passing through things very quickly so I didnt always get everything down. Plus, it was crowded as all get out, so I was also making sure I didnt lose the group, or DH as I was always watching out for him as he was hanging back from the group to take pictures. Eventually Dusty noticed what I was doing and told me not to worry, he had his eye on the photographers!

This will give you an idea of what we were contending with as we navigated the halls of the museum.




353 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-028 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-030 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-031 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​These busts were interesting because we learned that quite often, marble bodies or torsos were reused and just the heads were changed out!




04-032 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Theres a torso




04-034 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-036 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Statue of Apollo




04-040 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-041 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-043 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
_Laocoön and His Sons_​So the story behind this sculpture is one I had never heard. Laocoon was a Trojan priest who warned the people over and over to destroy the Trojan horse and not allow it to remain in the city but the people didnt listen. Athena became angered and sent two sea serpents to kill him and his two sons. His face shows the agony as he tries to free his sons from the monsters, and the tension in his muscles show how he is trying to rescue them with every ounce of strength. A very beautiful piece, and very moving. It is so full of emotion.




04-044 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
More zoomed in on his face




04-046 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-047 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-048 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Floor mosaic




04-050 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-051 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-052 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Another torso




04-054 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​This bronze statue is one of the few bronze works still around because it was struck by lightning and considered unlucky. Most other bronze statues were melted down and turned into weapons, but because this one was considered unlucky, any weapons made from it would be unlucky in battle. 




04-057 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-061 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Another intricate floor




04-062 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-065 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-066 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-067 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​_*Continued in next post...*_


----------



## khertz

*Day 4 Continued:* Thursday September 18th




04-068 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-072 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-073 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-075 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​We went into a hall full of large, intricate tapestries lining the walls. The largest one depicted the Resurrection and took 15 years to complete! 




04-080 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-078 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-079 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-081 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Resurrection tapestry​Next, we went into a room lined with maps of the many different areas of Italy. Cristina asked if anyone had family from any of the areas so she could point that specific place out to us on the maps. I was too far back at first, but eventually I was able to work my way up to her to let her know my fathers family comes from Sicily. She was very excited because she herself is Sicilian!




04-082 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-083 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-084 by disneymom1024, on Flickr





04-085 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-086 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Sicilian girls! Although only one of us looks it lol I have my English grandmothers skin tone!




04-087 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-088 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-090 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
The ceiling in this hall was clearly beautiful!!




04-091 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
One of our future stops on the trip, Venice!




04-094 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Dusty pointing out where our hotel in Venice is located.​At that point, we were ready to head into the Sistine Chapel. The ceiling in the hallway leading there was also beautiful, with a large dome.




04-096 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-102 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Stepping inside of the Sistine Chapel was UN. REAL. Another one of those pinch me moments that perpetuated this trip! It was just breathtaking to look around and try to take in every inch with your eyes. The guards command absolute silence in there, and photos are forbidden. HoweverDH may have snuck his phone out of his pocket and snapped a quick one! Or rather, he meant to take a photo and actually took a 3 second video by accident. Lol Heres a screen cap, which does nothing to depict the beauty of the ceiling in there.




04-102-3 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​We had a little bit of time in there on our own to look around. And something amazing happened while we were milling around. A priest (or possibly a brother, Im not sure) came in to say the Glory Be prayer with us. That was so cool! Never in a million years thought Id be praying inside the Sistine Chapel! I asked Dusty about it later, and he said he has only ever seen it happen twice himself, so it seems pretty special and not something they do every 15 minutes or something. 

After not nearly enough time to take it all in, we met up with the group near the exit to head over to the Basilica by way of the square.




04-103 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
This stairway was a roped off entrance into the Sistine Chapel not accessible by the public. However, we saw a brother in brown robes leading a family down that way, so they must have known someone high up!​Finally, it was time to enter St. Peters Basilica! But I think I'll save that for next time.

*UP NEXT:* Entering St. Peter's


----------



## carpenta

Beautiful pictures. Yes the Sistine Chapel is amazing. Back in 2007 we were on the Disney cruise and had an after hours tour of the Chapel and the guards let us take pictures and video. They are great but can't compare to being there as you can attest. The ceilings in the map and tapestry rooms also were amazing for they all are painted to fool the eye. The stairs were opened around Easter by the Pope and in our group we exited from the chapel down those stairs. Thanks again for your exquisite pictures and narrative.


----------



## missangelalexis

Well it seems I'm a little behind, oops!! 

Wow that does sound annoying about the people trying to sell you stuff, so aggressive.

Mmm DH's risotto looks yum. As does your pasta! I'm totally a pasta girl myself.

With so many courses, it's no surprise that it takes so long. But also nice to give you time to relax and actually enjoy your meal. 

Beautiful pics, I am sure the Sistine Chapel was breathtaking.


----------



## afwdwfan

Just amazing to see all of the sculptures and art they have there.  So much history contained in those walls!!

I'm glad that you got to see the Sistine Chapel and have the bonus of a prayer during your visit.  I guess I'll just have to settle for the Spaceship Earth version of it here in about a month.

I appreciate Dustin's stealth mode photography to give us at least a little taste of it!


----------



## skier_pete

Very cool! Some really nice pictures as well. 

I miss the "paddle of power".


----------



## skier_pete

Very cool! Some really nice pictures as well. 

I miss the "paddle of power".


----------



## TheMaxRebo

First, I love how you are referring to the group as "family" now 

I don't know what your problem was ... there were what, 3 or 4 pieces of artwork to keep up with    my goodness, the volume of art produced / commissioned by the church is incredible ... and to think the amount on display is just a fraction of what they have in storage

That sounds amazing to be there while a priest/brother was saying a prayer.  As a practicing Catholic and someone who minored in comparative religion definitely really want to get to see the Vatican in person at some point

Maybe Disney just works on ancient Roman times ... I mean, it took them 15 years to make a fancy rug.  In comparison, 2 years to build a parking garage doesn't seem so bad


----------



## WebmasterMike

khertz said:


> Did you get to see him? I saw on Facebook that he thought he might be working all day. Hope so! If you did, post some pics! Miss those guys!



Sadly, Dusty's schedule was cram packed and we did not get to see him!  Oh well, 7 weeks until we are in Orlando and we might see him then!


----------



## DisneyKid4Life

"...as long as the line was that morning, it was nothing like how long it can get in the busiest of times!" Kind of like Disney actually.

You know, I never considered even the possibility of a security area. I get it, but it never really occurred to me that there would be one.

Haha, I see that globe, I think Epcot. I can't help it, lol.

Wow, I imagine being in the Sistine Chapel would be mind blowing. One of those places pretty much everyone has heard of. I imagine it must be terribly difficult not to take photos just from instinct.


----------



## KelleyK75

Wow, what beautiful pictures and such an interesting update.  I learned a lot of new info!  

I love that the group is now "family."


----------



## courtneybelle

Geez, how did I get so far behind?!  Catching up now!!

LOL fun fact, my first meal in Italy I didn't know there was a meat course after the pasta course, and I was STARVING so I literally ate three plates of pasta. Then they came around with the meat. Oops.

The night shots are beautiful!

I never would have guessed that the Colosseum only took 8 years to build!

Ughhhh that pizza looks so good!!!

GROM <3 lemon gelato was my favorite so I'm pleased with DH's choice.

Ooooh yeah I had a similar rose experience in Florence. Not fun, especially since I'm kind of shy and have a hard time saying no to people.

The Vatican looks amazing! So glad you had such a great experience in the Sistine Chapel.


----------



## DDuck4Life

courtneybelle said:


> The night shots are beautiful!
> 
> I never would have guessed that the Colosseum only took 8 years to build!
> 
> Ughhhh that pizza looks so good!!!
> 
> GROM <3 lemon gelato was my favorite so I'm pleased with DH's choice.



Finally someone who shares my love for Lemon Gelato!!! It was soooo good. Where ever we went if they had Lemon flavor that's what I was getting.


----------



## sayhello

khertz said:


> At that  point, we were ready to head into the Sistine Chapel. The ceiling in the  hallway leading there was also beautiful, with a large dome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 04-096 by disneymom1024, on Flickr


You do know that that is the "Angels & Demons" dome, right?  

That globe outside the Sistine chapel still looks like the Death Star to me... but I didn't know it spins!

I loved that map room, too!

And that line waiting to get into the Vatican museum.  It's one of the reasons I love ABD!  We didn't have to wait in it!  

Sayhello


----------



## khertz

carpenta said:


> Beautiful pictures. Yes the Sistine Chapel is amazing. Back in 2007 we were on the Disney cruise and had an after hours tour of the Chapel and the guards let us take pictures and video. They are great but can't compare to being there as you can attest. The ceilings in the map and tapestry rooms also were amazing for they all are painted to fool the eye. The stairs were opened around Easter by the Pope and in our group we exited from the chapel down those stairs. Thanks again for your exquisite pictures and narrative.



I so wish we would have been able to do the after hours tour. It sounds amazing! Unfortunately it wasn't possible for the dates we were there. But yes, all the pictures and videos in the world can't do it justice!



missangelalexis said:


> Well it seems I'm a little behind, oops!!
> 
> Wow that does sound annoying about the people trying to sell you stuff, so aggressive.
> 
> Mmm DH's risotto looks yum. As does your pasta! I'm totally a pasta girl myself.
> 
> With so many courses, it's no surprise that it takes so long. But also nice to give you time to relax and actually enjoy your meal.
> 
> Beautiful pics, I am sure the Sistine Chapel was breathtaking.



The aggressive people selling stuff was totally frustrating and annoying. It takes you out of the moment when you're trying to absorb as much as you can in these beautiful cities. Unfortunately we found them everywhere!

I love me some pasta, so Italy is definitely the place for me!

The Sistine Chapel was another total "pinch me" moment!



afwdwfan said:


> Just amazing to see all of the sculptures and art they have there.  So much history contained in those walls!!
> 
> I'm glad that you got to see the Sistine Chapel and have the bonus of a prayer during your visit.  I guess I'll just have to settle for the Spaceship Earth version of it here in about a month.
> 
> I appreciate Dustin's stealth mode photography to give us at least a little taste of it!



We didn't even scratch the surface of the Vatican museums. It is really incredible to think of all of the history there! 

 The SE version is still pretty cool, because you're in Disney World and all.  But seeing the real thing gave me goosebumps!

I didn't realize he had done that until he showed it to me later. I couldn't believe he had been brave enough to sneak a picture after the warnings we had been given before going in! But I'm glad he did. It will make a nice background in the photobook. 



********** said:


> Very cool! Some really nice pictures as well.
> 
> I miss the "paddle of power".



I miss the paddle too!! It was so comforting to be in a foreign country and see that paddle leading you. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> First, I love how you are referring to the group as "family" now
> 
> I don't know what your problem was ... there were what, 3 or 4 pieces of artwork to keep up with    my goodness, the volume of art produced / commissioned by the church is incredible ... and to think the amount on display is just a fraction of what they have in storage
> 
> That sounds amazing to be there while a priest/brother was saying a prayer.  As a practicing Catholic and someone who minored in comparative religion definitely really want to get to see the Vatican in person at some point
> 
> Maybe Disney just works on ancient Roman times ... I mean, it took them 15 years to make a fancy rug.  In comparison, 2 years to build a parking garage doesn't seem so bad



I have heard them say it dozens of times on the podcast, but it's just not understandable until you have been there. But those folks really do become family!

I think you are right about the Vatican, they rotate things out. I don't remember how long Cristina told us it would take to look at every single piece, but it was WAY more time than we had! I do believe it was measured in YEARS. 

As a Catholic, I was just amazed when we had the opportunity to pray inside Sistine Chapel. And the day only got better from there, if you can believe it! Seriously, this whole day reminded me how much I treasure my faith, and what an amazing opportunity it was to be in the home of Catholicism. 

 One of the other churches we will visit later took 3 centuries to complete, so I guess that takes the heat off of Disney's parking garage just a little bit.



k5jmh said:


> Sadly, Dusty's schedule was cram packed and we did not get to see him!  Oh well, 7 weeks until we are in Orlando and we might see him then!



That's a bummer! Hopefully you get to see him in Orlando!



DisneyKid4Life said:


> "...as long as the line was that morning, it was nothing like how long it can get in the busiest of times!" Kind of like Disney actually.
> 
> You know, I never considered even the possibility of a security area. I get it, but it never really occurred to me that there would be one.
> 
> Haha, I see that globe, I think Epcot. I can't help it, lol.
> 
> Wow, I imagine being in the Sistine Chapel would be mind blowing. One of those places pretty much everyone has heard of. I imagine it must be terribly difficult not to take photos just from instinct.



There were quite a lot of parallels to Disney on this trip, and long lines was definitely one of them. Luckily we had the *FP++* in the form of an orange paddle!!

Several places we went to had a security checkpoint, but this one was definitely the most chaotic and serious! 

I am pretty sure a few people on the trip said the same thing about that globe! Now if only they could get SE to spin...

There were several places we went that didn't allow photography, and it was hard on me, so I know it was driving DH nuts! Photos would never do it justice though, anyway. It is incredibly overwhelming trying to take it all in while you can. There is just SO much to look at!



KelleyK75 said:


> Wow, what beautiful pictures and such an interesting update.  I learned a lot of new info!
> 
> I love that the group is now "family."



Thanks! Glad you enjoyed it. 

They really are. That is what happens when you share such an amazing experience with a group of like-minded people. 



courtneybelle said:


> Geez, how did I get so far behind?!  Catching up now!!
> 
> LOL fun fact, my first meal in Italy I didn't know there was a meat course after the pasta course, and I was STARVING so I literally ate three plates of pasta. Then they came around with the meat. Oops.
> 
> The night shots are beautiful!
> 
> I never would have guessed that the Colosseum only took 8 years to build!
> 
> Ughhhh that pizza looks so good!!!
> 
> GROM <3 lemon gelato was my favorite so I'm pleased with DH's choice.
> 
> Ooooh yeah I had a similar rose experience in Florence. Not fun, especially since I'm kind of shy and have a hard time saying no to people.
> 
> The Vatican looks amazing! So glad you had such a great experience in the Sistine Chapel.



 I didn't expect SO many meals to be several courses! It is really hard to pace yourself though when all of the food is sooooooo delicious.

I think we were all pretty surprised when she said the Colosseum was built in only 8 years. Just amazing to think about, considering the primitive construction tools they had compared to what we have now. 

The pizza and the GROM were all fantastico. We ate SO well on this trip! I kept teasing him about picking the lemon, because it just doesn't seem to go with anything. But clearly he enjoyed it because he got it whenever he saw it available!

YES! I am the same way. He kept trying to give it to me and I felt like all eyes were on me, so I just took it. They made me so uncomfortable!!

It was just an incredible experience to see the Sistine Chapel with my own eyes after seeing it in books and reproductions for so long.



sayhello said:


> You do know that that is the "Angels & Demons" dome, right?
> 
> That globe outside the Sistine chapel still looks like the Death Star to me... but I didn't know it spins!
> 
> I loved that map room, too!
> 
> And that line waiting to get into the Vatican museum.  It's one of the reasons I love ABD!  We didn't have to wait in it!
> 
> Sayhello



Nope, I didn't realize that! 

Once Cristina told us it spun and that only guides could do it, it was ON! She wasn't leaving there without spinning it!

It was such a great perk of ABD to get to skip all of those loooooooong lines! I can't imagine being very happy having to wait in them.


----------



## khertz

*Day 4 Continued: * Thursday September 18th

After an amazing moment in the Sistine Chapel, it was finally time to enter St. Peters Basilica! I am getting goosebumps just thinking about this moment!




04-106 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-110 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-111 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
A look back out at the Square before heading insideStill full of chairs!




04-112 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​
Then, it was one of the moments I have been waiting a LONG time forWe were going to see the _Pieta_! I remember learning about this statue in high school, and it moved me so much that I actually ended up writing a paper on it for a fine arts class I took in college. It is so amazing to me how a block of marble can be chipped away to convey such moving facial expressions and to look like folds of draped fabric. There are absolutely no words to describe the incredible beauty of this masterpiece. And lucky for us, there wasnt a huge crowd in front of the glass that Cristina warned us is usually there. She had also warned us at this point to watch our purses and wallets because sadly, the close quarters around this work of art is the perfect setting for pick pockets to do their dirty work.




04-114 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-117 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-118 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​
This was, for me, where the tears I hadnt been expecting started flowing. I felt so blessed to be standing there at that moment in time viewing this incredible masterpiece with my own two eyes and not in a photo in a book. Truly a religious experience! 




04-120 by disneymom1024, on Flickr 




04-122 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​
As we moved away from that, we came to the chapel where Saint John Paul IIs tomb is located. 




04-123 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-124 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​
Cristina offered a chance for anyone who wanted to pray in the chapel to do so and then meet up with everyone else. I absolutely wanted to take up that offer, and thats when the emotions really hit me. I had been looking forward to seeing the _Pieta _ so much, but I hadnt realized just how much of an impact the rest of St. Peters would have on me! Not to get too religious, but as a Catholic, being in the Basilica that is the home to my faith was even more moving than I ever could have imagined.




04-125 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-126 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​
See the lettering that winds around the walls up near the ceiling? They didnt seem especially large, but Cristina told us they are actually 7 feet tall! And there was a quill in one of the painting she showed us up near the dome that looked pretty small, but Cristina said it would be taller than her if compared side by side.




04-127 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-129 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​
What an absolutely breathtaking altar!




04-130 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-132 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-136 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-137 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-138 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-140 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​
We filed into a line to walk past the bronze statue of St. Peter, where tradition is to rub or kiss his right foot. It is actually perfectly smooth with no defined toes because of all the rubbing it has endured!




04-141 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-142 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-144 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Closeup detail of the altarpiece​
Not totally sure, but maybe those that took the Scavi tour can chime in? I believe this is the entrance down into the tombs.




04-148 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​
_*Continued in next post...*_


----------



## khertz

*Day 4 Continued:* Thursday September 18th




04-151 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-152 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-153 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-158 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​At some point as we were walking through, Dusty grabbed DH and I for a photo pointing down into the tombs.




384 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​There was a wedding chapel Cristina wanted to show us but it was closed because there was actually a wedding happening at the time! I cant even imagine what it must be like to say you got married in St. Peters Basilica. Apparently it gets booked YEARS in advance, as you can probably imagine, and Cristina joked that you pretty much take whatever date you can get, even if it means reserving the date before you have a groom. Its possible youll have several years to find one!




04-162 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-166 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-167 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-168 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-170 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​The red curtains blocking off part of the ground stop you from walking on markers on the floor that show you how big some of the largest cathedrals in the world measure up to St. Peters. Some of the notable ones include Notre Dame in Paris and St. Patricks Cathedral in NYC, none of which come close to the size of St. Peters.




377 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Then, sadly, it was time to head out of St. Peters. We made our way outside to the square and caught a glimpse of a Swiss Guard in their awesome looking uniforms.




04-171 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​We had gotten a little surprise from our ABD guides, which was Vatican postcards that we addressed to ourselves to be mailed and postmarked from the Vatican post office. Heres Dusty dropping them in the mailbox.




04-172 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​We stopped for some family photos in front of St. Peters with Cristina. We took some nice ones, but then she asked for a fun pose, and who were we to say no?




04-174 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




396 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Dusty was in charge of just a few cameras for these photos. Lol




455 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-176 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-177 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




411 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Roger standing in 2 countries at once!​After that, we were given some time to look around the large Vatican gift shop, where DH and I knew we had a few things we wanted to purchase. I got a new rosary for myself with a Mother Mary case for it, matching rosaries for DS and eventual baby #2, and a crucifix for eventual baby #2s bedroom. We were able to have them blessed before being delivered to our hotel room later, which was great! 

After that, we walked back to the bus to go to lunch at Terno Secca, where Mama was ready to cook a delicious meal for us!




04-180 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-181 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​We sat with some of the other ABD newbies of the trip, Chris & Chuck and their friends Rick & Mike. We started off with bread and several different types of appetizers: beans, tomatoes, cold corn salads.




04-182 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​The appetizers werent really my thing, nor DHs, but it only helped us save room for the best part of the meal, the main course! We both (actually, I believe everyone at the table!) got the lasagna, which was completely mouthwatering and delicious! Best lasagna I have ever eaten, hands down.




04-183 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​While we were eating, Marco came around to show us the Italian lira, the old currency before the Euro came into effect. 




413 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​*Continued in next post...*


----------



## khertz

*Day 4 Continued:* Thursday September 18th

Mama came out towards the end of the meal to bring out the desserts she would be serving up for us, a chocolate marbled pound cake and a peach tart.




465 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-185 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​To finish off the meal, we got a little bowl of fruit salad but we didnt get a photo of that. It was a great meal, and very filling for lunch! Plus, we had great company to share it with.

We got back on the bus and had to say our farewells to Cristina, who would be done leading us around Rome. We got back to the hotel, and DH and I went upstairs to Skype with DS. He talked to us for a little while, then whispered to my MIL off camera Im finished talking to them as if we couldnt hear him! Lol 

Marco & Dusty had set up a hospitality desk in the lobby for the next hour or so to give suggestions for other sites to visit on our own time or for restaurants for dinner that night, so we decided to stop by and see what they recommended. It was pretty funny when we asked for suggestions on sites to see because they started recommending a lot of the stuff we had already experienced, like Santa Maria del Popolo, the Castel SantAngelo, and Trastevre. Marco finally asked what did we need him for, we seemed to be doing so well on our own! Lol But he did suggest a couple of things we hadnt seen yet.

DH had a plan in mind for that night to walk down to the Colosseum to take some night shots there, so we asked for restaurant suggestions in that general area. Dusty told us about a restaurant called Royal that was right across the street from the Colosseum. He warned us that while the food was not the best, sitting beside the Colosseum eating while the sun went down was a view that couldnt be beat! So with their recommendations in mind, we went up to the room to pack up our stuff since we would be moving hotels in the morning. Then we headed out of the hotel. The first place we were interested in was a hidden gem that was literally steps away from the hotel, but in a direction we hadnt thought to head yet! 

Right next to our hotel was a large church with a crypt tour, so we headed there to look around and try to kill some time before sunset.




04-186 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Cool shell fountain in front of the church​The church we were headed to is called _Santa Maria della Concezione dei Cappuccini_. 




04-187 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​The building was divided into the church on one side and the museum on the other. We decided to poke our heads into the church first. Sorry, you might be getting sick of church photos by now, but we went in a LOT of them!




04-188 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-191 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-192 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-193 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Once we were done in the church, we went over to the museum part where we paid a few Euro each to enter. There were no photos allowed beyond this point, which is a shame because we saw some really interesting things in there. It was filled with lots of artwork including paintings and small carvings, along with some belongings of the Capuchin friars who used to reside there. It took us about 20 minutes to walk through the museum, and then we made it to the Capuchin Crypt. 

This was seriously one of the most strangely interesting things I have ever laid eyes on. The Capuchin friars would take the remains of their brothers who had died and used their bones to create these elaborate rooms in the crypts where bones covered almost every inch of the walls. There were hanging fixtures of bones, patterns of bones on the ceiling, furniture and scenes created out of bones, and even full sized skeletons on display! I borrowed a couple of pics from Wikipedia just to give you an idea of what Im trying to describe.




Capuchin Crypts by disneymom1024, on Flickr




Capuchin Crypts by disneymom1024, on Flickr​You walk along one wall, and there are several alcoves you pass where the bones depict different scenes or are displayed differently. Theres one room of bones that shows Jesus raising Lazarus. Then there are other rooms completely decorated in one kind of bone, like a room of skulls, one of pelvises, etc. It was kind of macabre, but it is meant to remind us all of our own mortality so in that way, I found it kind of cool. It was a great recommendation from the guides that we made sure to tell them about when we saw them the next day!

Their other suggestion was to go to the top of the wedding cake building to take photos of the views offered up there. So we started walking that way and, of course, found some churches to peek in along the way, starting with this one.




04-195 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​This church was kind of an odd one. It was very plain compared to some of the other churches we had seen so far. It probably would be find on its own but amidst all of the opulence we had seen, it seemed a little boring. On top of that, it had big strips of blue, white, and yellow fabric hanging from the ceiling, though that looked temporary, like maybe it was part of some kind of celebration. It had pews lining the walls, and when we walked past one, there were a couple of bums sleeping in them! Lol It was a little strange, but you never know what youre going to get when you go inside these churches.




04-198 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-199 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-200 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Then we made our way towards the wedding cake building, intending to go up to the top.




04-201 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-202 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-203 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-204 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Oops, we didnt even make it there before finding more churches! 




04-205 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-206 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-207 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-208 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-209 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-211 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-215 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​_*Continued in next post...*_


----------



## khertz

*Day 4 Continued:* Thursday September 18th




04-220 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Hey, look, we finally made it!




04-223 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-225 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​We circled the building, but where it looked like you would enter to go up to the top, there were several guards in suits sending people away. We surmised that something was taking place inside the building that was preventing us from being able to go to the top. So that was kind of a disappointment. 

Instead we spent a few minutes walking around the ruins we had seen on our first day in the city as the sun started to dip just a little lower in the sky.




04-226 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-228 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-231 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​After feeling like we walked forever, we made it to the Colosseum! It was still light outside, and not what DH had come to take pictures of, but he just couldnt help getting a few.




04-232 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-234 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​We found the restaurant, and just like Dusty had promised, it was right across from the Colosseum! It was one of those places with a guy working out front asking people to stop in and eat, and I think he was a little surprised that we walked right up to ask for a table. He offered us one outside, but we asked about sitting up on the second floor balcony like Dusty had recommended. But he told us we wouldnt be able to sit up there because there was a private party. 

A bit of information for those who dont know, theres a table tax added to your bill when you sit outside, so often they will do what they can to get you to sit outside. I asked him if there was a restroom inside, but he obviously misunderstood because he told me it was much better to be outside! Lol I clarified what I had said and made him laugh when I said I certainly didnt want to use the restroom outside! This was our view.




04-237 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​After looking over the menu and talking about different options, DH decided to get the gnocchi in truffle cream sauce, and I got the cannelloni. 




04-238 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-239 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Well, Dusty was right when he said the view would be the best part of this meal! Neither of us were very impressed with the food. I found mine to be pretty mushy and it tasted like Chef Boyardee. Not exactly what I was expecting! But at least I finished mine. DH didnt, and the waiter seemed almost offended that there was still food left on his plate!

We had read that in most places in Europe, they will not just bring you the bill like servers in America do, you have to ask for it. We took advantage of that by just sitting and enjoying the view as the sun continued to set. When we did finally ask for the bill, we were pleasantly surprised to find that at least the meal hadnt been very expensive, since it hadnt been very good. Eventually, we got to walking to go over to the Colosseum.

I followed DH around as he took photos from different angles and did my best to avoid the hordes of street peddlers walking around and selling their junk. I wasnt about to get had twice in one day!




IMG_1585-1fused-1 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




IMG_1596-1_7-1_8-1_fused-1 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




IMG_1606-1fused-1 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-243 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-244 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-249 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​We were there for almost an hour, and I didnt mind because I just enjoyed people watching while I was waiting for DH to set up and take his shots from different angles. My feet were starting to feel it so I had been talking about wanting to take a taxi back to the hotel, but ultimately we decided just to walk. 

And thats how we ended up in our very last church in Rome, _Santa Maria Ai Monti. _




04-259 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-255 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-256 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-257 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​We passed through this crowded square that Dusty had told us about where a lot of university students hang out, and it was certainly buzzing! 




04-260 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




04-261 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Did we go in one more church??

No, this one was closed. Lol I just thought it looked pretty from the outside. Eventually, we made it back to the hotel, where we ran into Cristina outside. She was either waiting for Dusty & Marco to go out to dinner with them or leaving after having dinner, Im not sure, but it was nice to see her again and give her one more hug. 

We headed upstairs to get ready for bed and to finish packing up. We were both looking forward to the rest of the trip, but we were definitely going to miss Rome! It was very much our sort of pace, and we enjoyed seeing all of the sights and enjoying the big city life. If we were ranking our favorite cities, Rome was at the top of both of our lists. But tomorrow, we were heading to a city that would unexpectedly made the list at number 2!

*UP NEXT:* Orvieto


----------



## khertz

In case you missed it, the DIS Unplugged recently posted the podcast episode discussing our very special Viva Italia departure! Dustin West also put together two exceptional videos, one an overview of our trip, and one a time lapse. Both of them are amazing and I have watched them several times! I thought I would post them here since I know not everyone listens to the podcast. The episode about the show is a little over an hour, but the overview & time lapse videos are about 5 minutes and worth a view!


DIS Unplugged Video Podcast

Viva Italia Overview Video

Viva Italia Time Lapse Video

Hope you enjoy!​


----------



## saintstickets

I am seriously loving this TR!!  These ABD trips appear to be the greatest way to visit a foreign country especially if one cannot speak the local language.



khertz said:


> This was, for me, where the tears I hadnt been expecting started flowing. I felt so blessed to be standing there at that moment in time viewing this incredible masterpiece with my own two eyes and not in a photo in a book. Truly a religious experience!
> 
> Cristina offered a chance for anyone who wanted to pray in the chapel to do so and then meet up with everyone else. I absolutely wanted to take up that offer, and thats when the emotions really hit me. I had been looking forward to seeing the _Pieta _ so much, but I hadnt realized just how much of an impact the rest of St. Peters would have on me! Not to get too religious, but as a Catholic, being in the Basilica that is the home to my faith was even more moving than I ever could have imagined.



I can only imagine how this experience made you feel as a person and especially being Catholic.  I think I would feel very emotional myself and I flunked first year Latin and am Episcopalian/Anglican or as some call us - Catholic-lite!! 

Fantastic TR!!!!  One of the best ever.


----------



## carpenta

Beautiful pictures (again). The thing that amazed me was just the sheer space inside St. Peters. Amazing the size and hard to capture in pictures. We also went into the bone chapels.....different I would say. Down the street did you go into the church designed by Michelangelo? It was very simple from the outside yet really beautiful on the inside. Sorry to hear you could not go into the "Wedding cake". We had the opportunity and on the back side there is a staircase designed by a famous artist (I forgot which one) that was a real challenge to walk up but the views from the backside grassy areas were great. Thanks again for all your writings and letting me relive our trips to Rome.


----------



## DisneyKid4Life

I'm sure it's not a new thing, but it really does feel extra sad that a place so revered and beautiful is also a big place for crime. 

I can only imagine how emotional this must have been to be there.

I don't know why but the whole concept of a "Vatican Gift Shop" makes me giggle.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I'm not surprised that you got emotional in St. Peter's - I was getting a bit emotional just reading along ... and I am sure the words, nor even the pictures, are the same as being there.  Very cool that you got the gifts blessed there as well 

The bone crypt is a bit odd, but also beautiful in a way as they were able to use all that remained of their fellow brothers to tell a story and impart a message.  Though, I would like to have been a fly on the wall the first time one of them brought up the idea to the others.  

Bummer you weren't able to get to the top of the Wedding Cake building - but seems like you still accomplished a bit and got to some new things as well.

Very pretty night shots of the coliseum - so I think going there at night was a good call.

I'd have been a bit worried as to the, um, state of the bathroom after the waiter recommends you use the outside one


----------



## Cousin Orville

Great update and great pictures.  Rome is such a magnificent city.  As I said before, it's such a beautiful experience walking around Rome at night and seeing the major architecture lit up.  You feel like you're in the movie La Dolce Vita.

I'm looking forward to your Orvieto day, since I've never been there!


----------



## OKW Lover

Cousin Orville said:


> I'm looking forward to your Orvieto day, since I've never been there!



I'm looking forward to this as well and I was on that tour!!!

Orvieto is a very "quaint" city perched on top of a hill.  All narrow streets/passageways.  Lots of shops selling food and crafts.  There is a wonderful pottery shop across from the Domo that many in our group did some serious $ (make that Euro) purchases in.  Hoping Kristy & Dustin have some good pictures of this place for the trip report.


----------



## WebmasterMike

khertz said:


> Not totally sure, but maybe those that took the Scavi tour can chime in? I believe this is the entrance down into the tombs.



It is, but we actually went into the Vatican Grottoes from the level underneath the Grottoes.  The Grottoes were amazing as well, as were the chapels inside.  It is a site/sight to behold.


----------



## Sarabi's Cubs

carpenta said:


> Beautiful pictures (again).  Down the street did you go into the church designed by Michelangelo? It was very simple from the outside yet really beautiful on the inside.



We stumbled into this one (Santa Maria degli Angeli e Martiri)
by accident and I didn't even realize until later that it was designed by Michelangelo.  It was built on the site of the Baths of Diocletion.

Laurie


----------



## WebmasterMike

Sarabi's Cubs said:


> We stumbled into this one (Santa Maria degli Angeli e Martiri)
> by accident and I didn't even realize until later that it was designed by Michelangelo.  It was built on the site of the Baths of Diocletion.
> 
> Laurie



We were lucky enough to stumble on the Basilica of St. Paul Outside the Walls.  It was A M A Z I N G!!



IMG_7337 by k5jmh, on Flickr



IMG_7362 by k5jmh, on Flickr


----------



## courtneybelle

The pictures of St. Peter's are absolutely stunning, and I'm glad you had such an amazing experience there! I had many friends study abroad in Rome and they got very emotional at St. Peter's as well.

I did laugh at the idea of booking the wedding chapel before you have a groom! Just book it and hope for the best, I suppose

So sad to leave Rome, but I'm also very excited for you to get to the cities I visited!!!


----------



## khertz

saintstickets said:


> I am seriously loving this TR!!  These ABD trips appear to be the greatest way to visit a foreign country especially if one cannot speak the local language.
> 
> 
> 
> I can only imagine how this experience made you feel as a person and especially being Catholic.  I think I would feel very emotional myself and I flunked first year Latin and am Episcopalian/Anglican or as some call us - Catholic-lite!!
> 
> Fantastic TR!!!!  One of the best ever.



Thanks, Bill! Now that we have been spoiled to ABD, I don't think we would ever travel to a foreign country without them. We felt so comfortable with our guides! I was a little scared the first time we ventured off on our own, but eventually, you figure out how to communicate with the locals even if your Italian is pitiful. 

 I have to say, even those of us that were not Catholic seemed pretty impressed with St. Peter's. It's hard not to be!!



carpenta said:


> Beautiful pictures (again). The thing that amazed me was just the sheer space inside St. Peters. Amazing the size and hard to capture in pictures. We also went into the bone chapels.....different I would say. Down the street did you go into the church designed by Michelangelo? It was very simple from the outside yet really beautiful on the inside. Sorry to hear you could not go into the "Wedding cake". We had the opportunity and on the back side there is a staircase designed by a famous artist (I forgot which one) that was a real challenge to walk up but the views from the backside grassy areas were great. Thanks again for all your writings and letting me relive our trips to Rome.



The space is so incredibly huge, pictures really do not do it justice. 

The church of bones was so weird, but I found it absolutely fascinating. Really incredible how they put in all that detail in just bones!

We didn't find that church, I suppose. We didn't really go into the trip with a list of churches to visit, we just stopped inside the ones we passed. 

Thanks! I'm glad you're enjoying it!



DisneyKid4Life said:


> I'm sure it's not a new thing, but it really does feel extra sad that a place so revered and beautiful is also a big place for crime.
> 
> I can only imagine how emotional this must have been to be there.
> 
> I don't know why but the whole concept of a "Vatican Gift Shop" makes me giggle.



It is a total shame that in the midst of being awed by this incredible piece of artwork, you have to remain "in reality" so to speak and make sure your bag or wallet is protected.  

The Vatican gift shop is kind of a silly concept, but man, do they have some beautiful items in there!! I'll have to get some pictures of our souvenirs to post.



TheMaxRebo said:


> I'm not surprised that you got emotional in St. Peter's - I was getting a bit emotional just reading along ... and I am sure the words, nor even the pictures, are the same as being there.  Very cool that you got the gifts blessed there as well
> 
> The bone crypt is a bit odd, but also beautiful in a way as they were able to use all that remained of their fellow brothers to tell a story and impart a message.  Though, I would like to have been a fly on the wall the first time one of them brought up the idea to the others.
> 
> Bummer you weren't able to get to the top of the Wedding Cake building - but seems like you still accomplished a bit and got to some new things as well.
> 
> Very pretty night shots of the coliseum - so I think going there at night was a good call.
> 
> I'd have been a bit worried as to the, um, state of the bathroom after the waiter recommends you use the outside one



The Vatican really threw me off, because while I was looking forward to it, it wasn't at the very top of my list of things I wanted to do while we were there. So I was totally unprepared for the effect it was going to have on me being inside such a sacred place. Pictures and words can't ever really describe it. I hope that I will always remember that feeling of being there!

 I never thought about it that way, but you're totally spot on! "Hey guys, so a lot of us have been buried outside and we're running out of room...What do you say we decorate the downstairs in their bones?" It was one of the most weirdly beautiful things I have ever seen!

I was definitely glad I had decided to venture out with DH to see the Colosseum at night. I wish we would have had the opportunity to see more of the historical sites at night! It gives it a whole different look and vibe than during the daytime. Kind of like Disney. 

Thankfully, they were very nice!!! 



Cousin Orville said:


> Great update and great pictures.  Rome is such a magnificent city.  As I said before, it's such a beautiful experience walking around Rome at night and seeing the major architecture lit up.  You feel like you're in the movie La Dolce Vita.
> 
> I'm looking forward to your Orvieto day, since I've never been there!



We just LOVED Rome! It was definitely our pace, and I was completely enamored by all of the history there around every corner. It took on a whole different style at night, so I was glad we got to experience that at the Colosseum.

We loved Orvieto! Hopefully the pictures and descriptions I can provide will convey how great of a little city it is!



OKW Lover said:


> I'm looking forward to this as well and I was on that tour!!!
> 
> Orvieto is a very "quaint" city perched on top of a hill.  All narrow streets/passageways.  Lots of shops selling food and crafts.  There is a wonderful pottery shop across from the Domo that many in our group did some serious $ (make that Euro) purchases in.  Hoping Kristy & Dustin have some good pictures of this place for the trip report.



"Quaint" is the perfect word to describe Orvieto. As much as I loved Rome, if I ever had the opportunity to pack up and move to Italy, I'd want to be in a little place like Orvieto. 

Sorry to say, I don't think we took many inside the pottery shop because we didn't spend a lot of time there! But we definitely have a lot from Orvieto. 



k5jmh said:


> It is, but we actually went into the Vatican Grottoes from the level underneath the Grottoes.  The Grottoes were amazing as well, as were the chapels inside.  It is a site/sight to behold.



Thanks for the clarification! If and when we are ever back in Italy (and I sincerely hope we will be someday!), we will definitely need to do that tour.



Sarabi's Cubs said:


> We stumbled into this one (Santa Maria degli Angeli e Martiri)
> by accident and I didn't even realize until later that it was designed by Michelangelo.  It was built on the site of the Baths of Diocletion.
> 
> Laurie



Very cool! 



k5jmh said:


> We were lucky enough to stumble on the Basilica of St. Paul Outside the Walls.  It was A M A Z I N G!!
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7337 by k5jmh, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7362 by k5jmh, on Flickr



Oh wow, that is BEAUTIFUL!! Thanks for sharing!



courtneybelle said:


> The pictures of St. Peter's are absolutely stunning, and I'm glad you had such an amazing experience there! I had many friends study abroad in Rome and they got very emotional at St. Peter's as well.
> 
> I did laugh at the idea of booking the wedding chapel before you have a groom! Just book it and hope for the best, I suppose
> 
> So sad to leave Rome, but I'm also very excited for you to get to the cities I visited!!!



It's definitely a sight to behold, and I feel so blessed to have had the opportunity to visit and pray there. Something I will cherish for a lifetime!

When Cristina told us that, I couldn't help but laugh at that idea! Can you imagine that first date? "So, I need to know right now where this is heading because I have the chapel at St. Peter's booked for two years from now."


----------



## Sarabi's Cubs

Oh, that's one thing to point out!  There IS a place to pray in St. Peter's.  The Basilica is so crowded, but there is a chapel reserved for prayer on the right side further down from the Pieta and it was very nice and quiet!

Laurie


----------



## MEK

I agree with Bill!  The ABD trips really seem like the way to go.  Everything is handled for you and the guides sound amazing.

I have often heard how Rome is beyond spectacular.  My aunt and uncle go there frequently and just live there for about 6 weeks at a time.  Seeing you pictures of the basilica is so inspiring.  I'll admit.  I had tears in my eyes when you described your experience.  How very moving.  

Lunch looks delicious and, even though dinner was not the greatest, you really DID have a spectacular view.  

I would have a hard time passing up the different churches.  I find them to be such fascinating works of art.  Even the most humble church has such beauty.


----------



## sayhello

I have to admit, we didn't have that much time in St. Peter's, and I spent pretty much the entire time in front of the Pieta, just taking it in and taking photos.  It's just such an amazingly expressive and moving sculpture.  I definitely need to go back and see more of the Basilica.  That was the downside of doing Italy with the ABD cruise add-on.  We only had one day in Rome.  We saw a tremendous amount of stuff, and I loved it, but we were rushed at some points, and did not get to see Rome (or any of the sites) lit up at night.  Definitely going back some time!

Sayhello


----------



## khertz

Sarabi's Cubs said:


> Oh, that's one thing to point out!  There IS a place to pray in St. Peter's.  The Basilica is so crowded, but there is a chapel reserved for prayer on the right side further down from the Pieta and it was very nice and quiet!
> 
> Laurie



Hands down, best moment of the trip for me was being able to pray in that chapel. 



MEK said:


> I agree with Bill!  The ABD trips really seem like the way to go.  Everything is handled for you and the guides sound amazing.
> 
> I have often heard how Rome is beyond spectacular.  My aunt and uncle go there frequently and just live there for about 6 weeks at a time.  Seeing you pictures of the basilica is so inspiring.  I'll admit.  I had tears in my eyes when you described your experience.  How very moving.
> 
> Lunch looks delicious and, even though dinner was not the greatest, you really DID have a spectacular view.
> 
> I would have a hard time passing up the different churches.  I find them to be such fascinating works of art.  Even the most humble church has such beauty.



I will tell you, Mary Ellen, it was HARD to convince Dustin that we should spend the money on this trip vs. planning it ourselves, especially because the DIS exclusive version of the itinerary was more expensive than a normal departure. However, having done it, he was the first to say that we wouldn't go to a foreign country without ABD. The guides are absolutely invaluable! And in all cities, but Venice ESPECIALLY, the magical luggage is also a huge perk. Add in not waiting in lines, concierge service, beautiful hotels, and amazing travel companions, and you're starting to wonder why you didn't book and ABD sooner.

6 weeks in Rome would be AMAZING!! We did a lot in our few days, and still only felt like we scratched the surface. I would love more time at the places we visited, and also to see a lot of the things we didn't end up having time to do. It's such a busy city, it's hard to do it all in just a few days.

The view at dinner definitely made up for the food, and we had eaten so well at lunch that it was already a tough comparison. It was just unfortunate that there weren't many restaurants around the Colosseum to choose from, and that was where we wanted to be on our last night.

Cristina was telling us that it's common for visitors to get "church fatigue" because there are just so many, but we NEVER did. We rarely passed up an opportunity to go inside of one and look around because you never knew what you could be missing. Seeing those pictures up thread that Mike posted make me a little disappointed that we didn't go into that one, despite all the ones we did get to see! 



sayhello said:


> I have to admit, we didn't have that much time in St. Peter's, and I spent pretty much the entire time in front of the Pieta, just taking it in and taking photos.  It's just such an amazingly expressive and moving sculpture.  I definitely need to go back and see more of the Basilica.  That was the downside of doing Italy with the ABD cruise add-on.  We only had one day in Rome.  We saw a tremendous amount of stuff, and I loved it, but we were rushed at some points, and did not get to see Rome (or any of the sites) lit up at night.  Definitely going back some time!
> 
> Sayhello



I can't even tell you how badly I wanted to just stand in front of the Pieta too, but that we went through the rest and I was absolutely awestruck at everything else there was to see and experience. I don't feel like there could ever really be enough time in St. Peter's! It's so huge and so many details. Pete did mention that even though we weren't there for an extremely long time, it was quite a bit more than he had experience on the ABD cruise add-on too. I can't imagine trying to squeeze all of Rome into a day. We wanted more time even after having a day and a half extra added on to the front of the trip!!


----------



## scottny

> I'll have to come over to yours and see if I can fill in any gaps.


Right now we just finished Switzerland and now are in Venice so not in Rome yet. 

I dont remember about the pinecone either. LOL. Nice pics so far.

I took a photo of all the tapestries and maps. LOL.

LOL he sneaked a pic inside there. I might have too. It was like a cattle call when we went. 

You got some fantastic photos there. 

Beautiful pics of the Colosseum at night. I wanted ot se eit lit up but never mad eit back there. 

Great updates and pics.


----------



## KelleyK75

Loving your TR.  Every post is so interesting and the pictures are just gorgeous!  Can't wait to see where you go next.


----------



## afwdwfan

I can only imagine how incredible it must have been for you to experience the sights of St. Peter's in person.  I mean, I'm Christian... although not Catholic, and just knowing what that place means and represents would probably have a pretty big impact on me if I were able to go there.  

Now the church/crypt with the bones....  I just don't even know what to say about that.   

The first thing that came to my mind was what did they do with them while they waited for them to just be bones?  

The night trip to the Colosseum seems like it was a great idea.  I'm sure it was nice to see it under the different lighting conditions.  The pictures are certainly nice.


----------



## khertz

scottny said:


> Right now we just finished Switzerland and now are in Venice so not in Rome yet.
> 
> I dont remember about the pinecone either. LOL. Nice pics so far.
> 
> I took a photo of all the tapestries and maps. LOL.
> 
> LOL he sneaked a pic inside there. I might have too. It was like a cattle call when we went.
> 
> You got some fantastic photos there.
> 
> Beautiful pics of the Colosseum at night. I wanted ot se eit lit up but never mad eit back there.
> 
> Great updates and pics.



We loved going through the Vatican museums! So many interesting things to see! I have to say, DH was pretty sneaky, I was standing right next to him and didn't see him take the picture!

Thanks, Scott!



KelleyK75 said:


> Loving your TR.  Every post is so interesting and the pictures are just gorgeous!  Can't wait to see where you go next.



Thanks, Kelley! I'm glad you're enjoying it! I am loving having the opportunity to relive the trip through these posts.



afwdwfan said:


> I can only imagine how incredible it must have been for you to experience the sights of St. Peter's in person.  I mean, I'm Christian... although not Catholic, and just knowing what that place means and represents would probably have a pretty big impact on me if I were able to go there.
> 
> Now the church/crypt with the bones....  I just don't even know what to say about that.
> 
> The first thing that came to my mind was what did they do with them while they waited for them to just be bones?
> 
> The night trip to the Colosseum seems like it was a great idea.  I'm sure it was nice to see it under the different lighting conditions.  The pictures are certainly nice.



It was absolutely a life changing moment for me, and I feel so blessed to have had the opportunity to experience it.

The bone crypt was so weird, but so fascinating at the same time! The process was actually described on Wikipedia. It says the bodies were buried for about 30 years before being exhumed to use in the display. As new friars passed away, the oldest buried bodies were removed so the new body could be buried there. 

The pictures came out great, and it was fun getting to experience the night life of Rome a bit.


----------



## khertz

*Day 5: *Friday September 19th

The next morning was another early one. We had to have our bags out in the hall for our move to Florence by 7:30 am so we were up at 7 to finish up our last minute packing and get dressed. We set our bags out and went down to have breakfast. When we went back up to our room, we saw the porter taking our bags, which kind of ruined the idea of magical luggage! Lol 

We relaxed in our room a bit and reminisced about the great time we’d had in Rome until it was time to go down to the front desk to check out and meet up with the family at 8:30. 

We were getting on a luxury motorcoach equipped with wifi for our trip to the city of Florence, with a stop in the hilltop city of Orvieto. This charming little city ended up at the top of the list of our favorite things we did on this trip!

It was about an hour and a half ride to Orvieto, but we were very comfortable on our Mercedes Benz motorcoach! The bus couldn’t take us up into the city, we had to take the _funicolare_, or funicular. 




05-002 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 05-001 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​The ride on the funicular was pretty fun! Definitely an interesting way to get up to the city. Once we got there, it was a bit of a walk up to the center of town. Most of us decided to walk but some decided to take an internal bus or shuttle that would bring them up to the area near the Duomo. Those of us walking were led by Dusty who showed us some points of interest along the way, and told us we should continue to be mindful of traffic. We were told anytime we heard him yell, “Game off!” we should move to the side of the road to let a vehicle pass. Any _Wayne’s World_ fans?? 




05-004 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 05-005 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​There were a lot of things in Orvieto that Dusty told us about that sounded interesting, but unfortunately our time there was so short we didn’t have time to do everything that had piqued our interest. Just from our short walk to the center of town, I knew I was going to love this place. It’s exactly what you think of when you imagine a small Italian city with scenery that looks to be right out of the movies!




05-005 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




05-006 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




05-007 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




05-009 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​One of the shops we passed along the way had the most enormous bottle of wine I have ever seen out front, and Dusty singled me out for a photo. Funny, since I probably drank the least amount of wine out of anyone on the trip!




05-010 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 05-007 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Apparently, pork was a big thing here. A lot of the delis we passed had big pork legs hanging in the windows, and Dusty told us about a café known for its _porchetta _sandwiches. There was even a place with a fake pig out front that Brian seemed to have an affinity for.




ABD 05-009 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




05-013 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
The bell tower that we planned to climb




05-015 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​We took a picture of this toy store to remember to go back later at Dusty’s suggestion. Woo boy was it an interesting experience! But we will get there in a bit.

Soon enough we got near the Duomo, which happens to be nearby the pottery shop that is a favorite place of John & Kevin.




05-016 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​I think the folks from the bus ride were already inside and buying! Lol We decided to go over with the guides to have our photo taken in front of the Duomo.




05-017 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




05-019 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




05-020 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​The amazing thing about the Cathedral in Orvieto is that the façade is made entirely of bas-reliefs & mosaics! It took 3 centuries to build, which is pretty incredible. Dusty put it in perspective in saying that only very few of the people who worked on constructing this amazing work of art were able to see it completed. 




05-021 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




05-022 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​As Dusty was about to send us out on our own to explore, Laurie asked if there were any good scenic overlooks, and he said there was one just steps away from where we were standing. He led us over there, and immediately, we saw that it was FULL of cats! Most of them seemed a little skittish but one that was up on the ledge just walked right up to us, flopped over, and started meowing. I fell in love! It was like he was asking to come home with us.




05-023 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




05-024 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




05-025 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Oh yeah, and there was a gorgeous view of the Italian countryside there in addition to the cute cat.




05-026 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




05-029 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




05-030 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​Clearly *cute cat > Italian countryside* for me. 

*Continued in next post...*


----------



## khertz

*Day 5 Continued:* Friday September 19th




05-033 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 05-029 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 05-038 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​We said goodbye to the kitties and the other adventurers to go explore Orvieto. First thing we wanted to do was go inside the Duomo. If Im remembering right, there was a small cost associated with getting inside. And I definitely remember that photos are not allowed inside of the church. 




05-040 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




05-041 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




05-042 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Some perspective. HUGE!​Since we couldnt take photos inside, heres a gratuitous amount of photos of the outside, which was beautiful!




05-043 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Bas-relief on the façade




05-044 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




05-045 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Close up on the mosaic work




05-047 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




05-048 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




05-049 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




05-050 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




05-051 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




05-052 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




05-053 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




05-054 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




05-055 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




05-058 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




05-059 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




05-064 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
How did this photo get in there?? Apparently, DH likes to live life on the edge and snap photos when hes not supposed to.​So once we got inside, I felt like it was pretty plain considering how huge it was. It was mostly huge, open space although the baptismal font was gorgeous. But I definitely got the surprise of my life when we got to the front of the church and came upon a chapel to the right. When I stepped inside, I literally gasped out loud because it was floor to ceiling paintings. Every inch was covered and it was AMAZING! I continually learned on this trip not to judge a building before you had seen its entirety. What a beautiful surprise!

There was a second chapel on the other side of the main altar but it was being used for a prayer service so we only viewed it from the outside. 

After getting our fill of the cathedral, we were ready to explore some of the shops.




05-066 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Out into the piazza




05-067 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​If you have listened to the DIS Unplugged episodes of Kevin & John doing this trip in the past, you might remember they have a favorite pottery store. We decided to poke our heads in there to see what the hype was all about and found it full of DISers!




ABD 05-011 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Seriously, though, they were buying the place up! Pete had a whole stack of dishes that he had bought and the lady who runs the shop was telling him she would send him everything once she MADE the rest of the pieces he wanted! How amazing is that? We passed on buying anything there because its just not our style of stuff, but it was beautiful workmanship.

Instead, we found a little shop with odds and ends that had a little plaque I knew I just HAD to buy for my mom! It had NONNI in large letters on the top, which is what DS calls her. In Italian, it actually means both grandparents. There was more under it in Italian, so I asked the lady at the register what it meant and she translated for us. It basically said grandparents are a little bit of a teacher, a little bit of a parent, and a little bit of a great friend. Needless to say, once we got it home to her she LOVED it!

We also stopped inside of a shop that sold almost everything you could think of for your kitchen made out of olive wood. It smelled amazing in there! They also had jars for lots of things you may need to keep in your home.




05-068 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​I know all of you have some opiates, cocaine, ecstasy, and Viagra you need storage for! Lol

Next, we wanted to head to the toy shop to see if we could find something to bring home for DS. And that was such an experience that I think it's best left for the next update!

*UP NEXT:* More shopping & beautiful views


----------



## KelleyK75

That looks like such a cute little town!

The Duomo is just beautiful!  Haha, love the secret pictures! 

Awww, the kitties are too cute!!

The countryside picture is so picturesque.  The shots of you guys in front of it are great!

Too funny about the jars in the pottery shop!!


----------



## Imagineer5

HI! So happy to pop in and see updates with Orvieto! I absolutely love the Tuscan coutnryside, so glad you were able to stop in for a bit.  I did read back through the rest of your time in Rome, and it sounds like you had an amazing visit to the Vatican too.  That is one place we skipped when visiting Rome, but your photos are beautiful.  Looking forward to hearing about the toy shop lol! And what a neat gift you found for Paxton's Nonni!


----------



## sayhello

Wow!  That's an amazing Duomo for a small town!  Just beautiful.  

Damn, I really could use one of those jars (NOT!)  That's pretty funny!

Sayhello


----------



## DisneyKid4Life

Seriously??? Mercedes Motorcoach??? WOW!

HAHA, Wayne's World. Nice!! Game On!!!! Car!!!!!

I'll be honest. Seeing a pig in front of a cafe selling pork, fake or not, well I might have a hard time eating there I think.

Ha, all this beautiful scenery around and I still probably would have spent way too long playing with the cats.


----------



## WebmasterKathy

I loved Orvieto so much!  The Duomo was incredible, I think it was my favorite church exterior of the whole trip (and there were a LOT of fantastic church exteriors.)  To think of the amount of work and the incredible beauty of this church, set in this tiny village where it would be seen by so few people, was staggering. There was a story that this was the "hideaway" church that the Pope would be ushered to if the Vatican became unsafe, or something along those lines.  I'm not seeing any reference to this anywhere online, so I may be confusing multiple stories. Hmmmm...


----------



## carpenta

We also loved Orvietto. The Duomo is fantastic. Orvietto area is known for it's wild boar, white wines and rabbit dishes.One of the Popes loved the wine so much he moved the summer Vatican to the area back in the middle ages.(or so we were told) All are wonderful especially the rabbit . We also bought an item in the pottery shop and had it shipped home....easy-peasy.There is a whole underground tour that explores the carved out basements and caves that run under most of the top city. It still amazes me that Orvietto dates back to the Etruscans that pre-dated Rome. There is an old temple ruins by the city well that dates back pre Greece empire. Still amazed by the history.


----------



## khertz

KelleyK75 said:


> That looks like such a cute little town!
> 
> The Duomo is just beautiful!  Haha, love the secret pictures!
> 
> Awww, the kitties are too cute!!
> 
> The countryside picture is so picturesque.  The shots of you guys in front of it are great!
> 
> Too funny about the jars in the pottery shop!!



It really was really adorable and so very charming. We really loved it! I just wish we would have had more time to spend there.

There were kitties everywhere! I love cats so it was fun to see them roaming around, even in the shops.

I think it was podcast Dustin who told us to go check out the jars in the shop.  Nice find!



Imagineer5 said:


> HI! So happy to pop in and see updates with Orvieto! I absolutely love the Tuscan coutnryside, so glad you were able to stop in for a bit.  I did read back through the rest of your time in Rome, and it sounds like you had an amazing visit to the Vatican too.  That is one place we skipped when visiting Rome, but your photos are beautiful.  Looking forward to hearing about the toy shop lol! And what a neat gift you found for Paxton's Nonni!



Since we spent our time in Florence, we didn't have as much Tuscan countryside time as a normal Viva trip does, but it was nice to still have the day to spend in Orvieto for that countryside experience.

The Vatican was so beautiful and so amazing! I wish we would have had the experience that regular Vivas do with a private nighttime tour but I was just happy to be there.

Nonni loved her gift!



sayhello said:


> Wow!  That's an amazing Duomo for a small town!  Just beautiful.
> 
> Damn, I really could use one of those jars (NOT!)  That's pretty funny!
> 
> Sayhello



It was so huge, it really dominated the skyline of the city, as we found out later. Pretty amazing.

 Oh of course, I'm sure everyone needs jars like that in their home...they must have trouble keeping them on the shelves!! 



DisneyKid4Life said:


> Seriously??? Mercedes Motorcoach??? WOW!
> 
> HAHA, Wayne's World. Nice!! Game On!!!! Car!!!!!
> 
> I'll be honest. Seeing a pig in front of a cafe selling pork, fake or not, well I might have a hard time eating there I think.
> 
> Ha, all this beautiful scenery around and I still probably would have spent way too long playing with the cats.



It was SO comfortable! The seats reclined back and even moved apart to give you more arm room. Only bummer was no Italian Celine Dion music. lol

We all got a kick out of that! We used it for the rest of the trip when cars were coming up behind us.

 I'm with you on that. I couldn't eat it with a pig looking at me!

I definitely spent too much time with the cat.  I had to force myself to walk away because there was so much we wanted to do while we were there!



WebmasterKathy said:


> I loved Orvieto so much!  The Duomo was incredible, I think it was my favorite church exterior of the whole trip (and there were a LOT of fantastic church exteriors.)  To think of the amount of work and the incredible beauty of this church, set in this tiny village where it would be seen by so few people, was staggering. There was a story that this was the "hideaway" church that the Pope would be ushered to if the Vatican became unsafe, or something along those lines.  I'm not seeing any reference to this anywhere online, so I may be confusing multiple stories. Hmmmm...



Orvieto was a fantastic little stop on the way to Florence. I agree with you on the exterior of the duomo, all of the mosaic work was breathtaking! 

I did a little google search just now, and it seems like you have the right idea! Orvieto itself was the hideaway, and they would reside in the Papal Palace, which was adjacent to the cathedral. 



carpenta said:


> We also loved Orvietto. The Duomo is fantastic. Orvietto area is known for it's wild boar, white wines and rabbit dishes.One of the Popes loved the wine so much he moved the summer Vatican to the area back in the middle ages.(or so we were told) All are wonderful especially the rabbit . We also bought an item in the pottery shop and had it shipped home....easy-peasy.There is a whole underground tour that explores the carved out basements and caves that run under most of the top city. It still amazes me that Orvietto dates back to the Etruscans that pre-dated Rome. There is an old temple ruins by the city well that dates back pre Greece empire. Still amazed by the history.



I remember that we really wanted to do the underground tour, but we just ran short on time. Another hour or two in Orvieto would have been perfect!


----------



## WebmasterKathy

khertz said:


> I remember that we really wanted to do the underground tour, but we just ran short on time. Another hour or two in Orvieto would have been perfect!



Well, I guess we'll just have to go back!


----------



## sayhello

WebmasterKathy said:


> Well, I guess we'll just have to go back!


Take me with you!!!  

Sayhello


----------



## khertz

WebmasterKathy said:


> Well, I guess we'll just have to go back!





sayhello said:


> Take me with you!!!
> 
> Sayhello



I'm in! When do we leave?!


----------



## missangelalexis

I don't blame you for getting emotional when seeing the Pieta, it certainly sounds like you were excited for that moment! Being in St. Peters Basilica was really a special time for you!

What a yummy lunch!

"I'm done talking to them"   Oh DS!!!!

Stinks that the food wasn't that good, but you certainly had a great view! Great nighttime shots!

Haha love the "Game off" reference!

Such great pictures in Orvieto, so pretty! The gift you bought for your Mom sounds lovely!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wow, Orvieto looks really cool - and definitely like right out of a movie ... could definitely see some sort of romantic comedy taking place there, though with sad parts too 

The outside of the cathedral is amazing!  So nuts to think tons of people starting working on something they knew they would work on for their entire lives and there was no way it would be done before they died.  Amazing, but also a little sad too.

yeah, I'd say that was a pretty good view 

That's pretty cool just the concept to live a life where you are able to have been in enough pottery stores in Italy to have a favorite one.

That sign you got for your mom is super sweet - great selection!

Wow, apparently I have been storing both my cocaine and my viagra improperly


----------



## khertz

missangelalexis said:


> I don't blame you for getting emotional when seeing the Pieta, it certainly sounds like you were excited for that moment! Being in St. Peters Basilica was really a special time for you!
> 
> What a yummy lunch!
> 
> "I'm done talking to them"   Oh DS!!!!
> 
> Stinks that the food wasn't that good, but you certainly had a great view! Great nighttime shots!
> 
> Haha love the "Game off" reference!
> 
> Such great pictures in Orvieto, so pretty! The gift you bought for your Mom sounds lovely!



Major highlight of the trip! The whole Vatican experience, but in particular seeing the Pieta. 

Lunch that day was great! I still crave that lasagna. I wish I could replicate it at home, but I'm positive it wouldn't taste as good as Mama's.

He was such a stinker! If I would have known how easy it would be on him for us to leave for such a long trip, I wouldn't have agonized over it the way I did and we probably would have done it a lot sooner!

My mom REALLY loved her gift. I wish I would have remembered to get a photo of it before I gave it to her. It is a really cute little plaque!


----------



## khertz

*Day 5 Continued:* Friday September 19th

When I left off, we had decided to go back and check out the toy store Dusty had pointed out, thinking we might find something for DS there.




05-069 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​It was here that we met the owner, Giuseppe! Giuseppe didn’t speak much English, but he took me by the arm and brought me to a corner of the shop where he read me a plaque that had wording about making your dreams into a reality. He gestured around the shop to let me know that it was his dream turned reality. Then he had me push a button that turned on all of the toys on one shelf, and everything came alive! They lit up, moved, played music, and it was pretty cool! But then…Giuseppe wanted to show me EVERYTHING on the shelf in detail.  He had several little gadgets involving mice playing music. One, you could change the sheet music on the toy and it would change to that song. Another, you changed the hat and it would play music from that genre (cowboy hat, patriotic hat, etc.). It was all pretty interesting but we figured out quickly that it was nothing we needed to bring home and too expensive, but Giuseppe wasn’t getting the hint. Finally, a friend of his (so it seemed) came in and he was distracted long enough for us to sneak out. I felt bad that he had spent so much time with us and we hadn’t bought anything, but I supposed that is how he operates. Other adventurers had a similar experience with Giuseppe, including Kathy apparently!




ABD 05-042 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Lest I sound like I am picking on Giuseppe, he is actually a pretty awesome guy and his shop is incredibly interesting. From what Dusty told us, he is also very talented and makes beautiful shadow boxes for people from a list of their interests and hobbies and special memories that they give to him. He also makes detailed music boxes and small theaters that play different songs and change scenes. 

Once we left Giuseppe, we were ready for something to eat. While the guides had given good suggestions for places to sit down to lunch, with such limited time in Orvieto we opted to get something on the go, so we kept our eyes peeled as we walked. I don’t have it in my notes, but it looks like we went inside of a church first.




05-072 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




05-073 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




05-074 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​We happened upon a tiny pizzeria selling pizza by weight and got two slices, focaccia for myself and salumi for DH, for only 2 Euro total! I even made sure she had included them both together when giving us the price because I couldn’t believe it was so cheap! We ate our lunch while walking over to the bell tower.




05-075 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




05-077 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
A deli window. Check out the boars head!




05-078 by disneymm1024, on Flickr
Made it to the bell tower​I think it was something like 200 stairs to get to the top, and it didn’t sound so bad at first, but oh man, was it ever tough to climb! 




05-079 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Looking up




05-080 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
There was a sitting area halfway up with this on display. Not sure what it is, maybe something for the bell mechanism?




05-082 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Love those fleur de lis!




05-084 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
More stairs?!




05-085 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
DH looking down at me waaaay behind him.




05-087 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Guessing this one is close to the top by the amount of sunlight​I knew we were getting closer to the top when the stairs began getting progressively more covered in these nasty little black bugs that were everywhere around Orvieto. Marco kept calling them mosquitoes but they are definitely not the same as the mosquitoes we have down South. By the time we got to the top steps, there were literally MOUNDS of bugs in the corners. Gross! But the view from the top was totally worth the hike, and the bugs!




05-088 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




05-089 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




05-096 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




05-098 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




05-104 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




05-107 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​The bell started going off while we were on the top, which was pretty cool! Loud, but not deafening. It was so cool to be up there watching life go by in this little adorable city with the countryside in the background.

BUT THEN…oh my gosh, we had to go back down all those STAIRS!!! 




05-111 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




05-113 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Behind the clock




05-114 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​We felt like we needed a treat after all that stair climbing, so we stopped for gelato. I opted for a cone for the only time on the trip, which meant the scoops were quite a bit bigger! I got a scoop of chocolate, and a scoop of _Stracciatella_, which is like vanilla with little bits of chocolate in it. I didn't write down what DH got, but I'm fairly confident one flavor was lemon. He seems to think the other flavor was _Stracciatella_ also.




05-115 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Showing off our desserts
​*Continued in next post...*


----------



## khertz

*Day 5 Continued:* Friday September 19th

We started heading in the direction of the meeting place, but taking our time because we still had some before we had to meet up. We stopped inside of a church that just looked flat out OLD. There were paintings (maybe frescoes?) on the walls that were half gone. 




05-116 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




05-117 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




05-118 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​What I loved about Orvieto is that it is almost exactly like what you picture it’s like to wander around a little Italian town and “get lost” in the alleyways and such. It was like a movie set! 




05-119 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




05-120 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




05-121 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Before we got to the meeting spot, we wanted to go back by a store that we had seen on the way up. Literally everything in the store for sale was a shade of purple! It was right up Karen’s alley, but unfortunately she had the same problem as us…it was closed when we got there! As were a lot of other stores we had wanted to stop in before leaving. Apparently, it’s common for businesses to close for a couple hours in the middle of the day for the owners to go home for lunch and a nap. What a bummer!

So we went over to the meeting point, which was at another scenic overlook. Not a bad place to wait for the rest of the adventurers!




05-122 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




05-123 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




05-133 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




05-124 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




05-126 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​See that yellow house on the right of the photo? Looking down over the wall, we could see into their backyard, which had a few kids toys in it. Can you imagine as a kid playing out in your yard with all of that beauty to look out on while you do?




ABD 05-070 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 05-071 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Marco took this picture and played the whole, “Hold on…just one more second…wait a minute…” while we kissed, which led to this photo.




05-130 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




05-132 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​As more people arrived, we compared notes on what everyone had done while exploring Orvieto. Dusty went out to the street to wait for more adventurers to come, and made a joke by “showing some leg” to a passing bus. Then, I swear we could see him turn beet red from across the street when he yelled out, “It was _SCHOOL CHILDREN_!!!” Dustin made a joke about the kids on the bus seeing the Disney sign and saying, “Look, it’s Disney…AHH!” 




05-134 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Once everyone had arrived, we took some family photos before taking the funicular back down to the parking lot.




05-136 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




05-137 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




05-138 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




05-139 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




05-140 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​We got back on the bus, and we must have all looked a little warm and sweaty, because it was TONER TIME!




ABD 05-094 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Overall, we had both LOVED our time in Orvito, although we weren't able to do everything we had wanted to do while there. We didn't get to do as much shopping as we had thought because of the shops closing after lunch, and we didn't get to do an underground crypt tour that Dusty had mentioned that sounded really interesting. But we absolutely loved the small town charm we experienced after the hustle & bustle of Rome. It was nice to have time to just wander around and see what life in Italy is like outside of the big cities. In all, we had about 4 hours on our own there to explore, which was wonderful but I could have done with just one or two more to really feel satisfied that it had been enough. Our stop in Orvieto was not something I had been particularly been looking forward to, but it ended up at the top of our list of things we enjoyed! But now, it was time to settle in for our long bus ride to Florence!

*UP NEXT:* Did I mention there was wine?


----------



## khertz

TheMaxRebo said:


> wow, Orvieto looks really cool - and definitely like right out of a movie ... could definitely see some sort of romantic comedy taking place there, though with sad parts too
> 
> The outside of the cathedral is amazing!  So nuts to think tons of people starting working on something they knew they would work on for their entire lives and there was no way it would be done before they died.  Amazing, but also a little sad too.
> 
> yeah, I'd say that was a pretty good view
> 
> That's pretty cool just the concept to live a life where you are able to have been in enough pottery stores in Italy to have a favorite one.
> 
> That sign you got for your mom is super sweet - great selection!
> 
> Wow, apparently I have been storing both my cocaine and my viagra improperly



I must have missed your comment while working on updates! I'm so glad I caught it because your last line made me completely burst out laughing! 

The cathedral is SO beautiful. I totally agree, I found it incredibly sad to think of all the people over 300 years who probably worked on that facade for most of their lives and didn't see it completed.

Kevin & John definitely LOVE Italy, which is evidenced by the fact that they have done this trip several times now. I am insanely jealous of their travels, but I do love that they regularly extend the invitation to listeners like us to join them.  

My mom really loved her gift. I had no ideas going in of what to buy anyone and just hoped I would "know it when I saw it." That was definitely the case with the plaque we got her!

Reading through it again to compose my reply and I just started laughing at the last line all over again!


----------



## Cousin Orville

khertz said:


> *Our stop in Orvieto was not something I had been particularly been looking forward to, but it ended up at the top of our list of things we enjoyed!
> 
> UP NEXT: Did I mention there was wine?
> *


*

It's neat how that happens.  I'd say the same thing about my last two ABD's.  Something I wasn't expecting to be very interesting turned out to be one of the highlights of the trip!*


----------



## TheMaxRebo

that toy store sounds really neat but I could see that much of Giuseppe being a bit too much 

wow, that is pretty cheap for pizza! ... probably the best food value ever on any trip connected, even remotely, to Disney 

That looks like a lot of steps up that bell tower - almost get a bit dizzy just looking at the picture!

The pictures you took looking at the back of the clock were very cool, and a decent view from the top I'd say 

Glad you enjoyed your time there - bummer about the stores closing though.  I think I might pack up and head home for a nap today ... seems like a good idea!


----------



## DisneyKid4Life

Even though you didn't buy anything, MY GOD that Toy Store looks sounds fun!!! Plus, kinda hard to argue against the dreams into reality mantra.

Pizza by weight? Hmm, that's interesting and would probably cost me a fortune if adopted here.

I won't lie, I'd be looking for the fireman's pole on the descent. 

I think that little town would be a highlight to me as well. Yes, seeing the big "tourist" stuff is great, but a taste of "real" life is always so appealing to me. It's why I like the Amazing Race so much, lol.


----------



## Joyciemc

I had fallen a bit behind, but all caught up now!

Everything is just soooo beautiful! 

I can absolutely see why Orvieto became a highlight of your trip.


----------



## silmarg

I am just about to pull the trigger and book this ABD for next summer... Thx for such a detailed trip report!


----------



## Dugette

Whew, you posted a lot of updates while I was gone!  All caught up and enjoyed all of the beautiful sights, from the Vatican to the small town. That's one thing I really remember about our Italian honeymoon - cats everywhere! Also, this report has made me really hungry for a late night snack.


----------



## afwdwfan

Wow.  3 centuries to build a cathedral???  Incredible!  But it appears to have been well worth the effort.  The detail is insane!!!  And thanks to Dustin for taking another photo he wasn't supposed to take.  Even if the angles are slightly off and you can't tell what you're really looking at, there's something that I like about them almost more than the perfectly lit and framed ones.   

The shopping looks very interesting.  From the proposed contents of the jars to the time at the toy shop with Guiseppe.  Even though when I was reading it I kept wanting to read it as Geppetto for some reason.  

I think you made a great choice going for some pizza on the go so you could check out some more of the town.  But you know I've got to ask how good the cheap pizza was? 

Looks like a great stop in a beautiful town.  I have to agree with your comments based on the pictures.  It definitely looks like some small, Italian countryside town from a movie or something.


----------



## khertz

Cousin Orville said:


> It's neat how that happens.  I'd say the same thing about my last two ABD's.  Something I wasn't expecting to be very interesting turned out to be one of the highlights of the trip!



It really is! I really didn't know what to expect going into our trip, but I definitely didn't think a little shopping town would top the list of favorites. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> that toy store sounds really neat but I could see that much of Giuseppe being a bit too much
> 
> wow, that is pretty cheap for pizza! ... probably the best food value ever on any trip connected, even remotely, to Disney
> 
> That looks like a lot of steps up that bell tower - almost get a bit dizzy just looking at the picture!
> 
> The pictures you took looking at the back of the clock were very cool, and a decent view from the top I'd say
> 
> Glad you enjoyed your time there - bummer about the stores closing though.  I think I might pack up and head home for a nap today ... seems like a good idea!



Giuseppe definitely put on the hard sell! It was interesting to have such an experience with a local who barely spoke English. 

We were SHOCKED at the price of that pizza! And it was delicious! Absolutely the cheapest "Disney" food I have ever seen.

Oh man, there were SO. MANY. STEPS. And that was only the beginning of the stairs we would encounter on the trip. My legs were on fire! But no matter how much I griped the whole way up, the view from the top was worth it every single time!

Can you even imagine stores in American closing up for 2-3 hours in the afternoon for lunch & a siesta?!  There would be riots!!



DisneyKid4Life said:


> Even though you didn't buy anything, MY GOD that Toy Store looks sounds fun!!! Plus, kinda hard to argue against the dreams into reality mantra.
> 
> Pizza by weight? Hmm, that's interesting and would probably cost me a fortune if adopted here.
> 
> I won't lie, I'd be looking for the fireman's pole on the descent.
> 
> I think that little town would be a highlight to me as well. Yes, seeing the big "tourist" stuff is great, but a taste of "real" life is always so appealing to me. It's why I like the Amazing Race so much, lol.



It was VERY interesting to check out all of the stuff he had there. He didn't allow photos, or DH would have taken a lot. One of the guides must have buttered him up to get that photo of Giuseppe and Kathy! The dreams into reality was so endearing and sweet. 

Well, it definitely wouldn't be as cheap, I'm sure, if pizza by the weight was adopted here. 

A quicker way down would have been most welcome. Those stairs were a beast.  An elevator for the way up would have been even better!

Amazing Race actually went to Orvieto! The pit stop was in front of the Duomo and you could even catch a glimpse of the pottery shop Kevin & John are such big fans of.  That was pretty cool to go back and watch now having been there myself. DH and I like to stay busy on vacation and like to try to squeeze in as much as we can, so we didn't think a more laid-back kind of place like Orvieto would be for us. But it was an amazing experience!



Joyciemc said:


> I had fallen a bit behind, but all caught up now!
> 
> Everything is just soooo beautiful!
> 
> I can absolutely see why Orvieto became a highlight of your trip.



No worries, glad to see you! 

It really, really is. It's such an incredible experience to be surrounded by beauty nearly everywhere you turn. I just wanted to commit every single thing I saw to memory, but of course that is impossible.

Orvieto was fantastic, and just the thing to do and see after a busy city like Rome. Definitely set the pace for the rest of the trip too, as the rest of the cities were a lot slower paced than Rome.



silmarg said:


> I am just about to pull the trigger and book this ABD for next summer... Thx for such a detailed trip report!



You're welcome! I'm glad you're enjoying it, and I don't think you will regret booking a Viva in the least. It was such an amazing experience!



Dugette said:


> Whew, you posted a lot of updates while I was gone!  All caught up and enjoyed all of the beautiful sights, from the Vatican to the small town. That's one thing I really remember about our Italian honeymoon - cats everywhere! Also, this report has made me really hungry for a late night snack.



I'm definitely posting at a much quicker pace than usual, because it was such a long trip and we took SO many photos! And we have a year packed with Disney trips coming up next year, so I want to be sure I am done with this one first before starting any Disney TRs.  

I am definitely a cat person, so seeing all of the kitties in Orvieto was such a nice surprise! Especially that we met one so friendly right off the bat.

I find I get hungry a LOT when I am posting these updates and seeing the food photos. 



afwdwfan said:


> Wow.  3 centuries to build a cathedral???  Incredible!  But it appears to have been well worth the effort.  The detail is insane!!!  And thanks to Dustin for taking another photo he wasn't supposed to take.  Even if the angles are slightly off and you can't tell what you're really looking at, there's something that I like about them almost more than the perfectly lit and framed ones.
> 
> The shopping looks very interesting.  From the proposed contents of the jars to the time at the toy shop with Guiseppe.  Even though when I was reading it I kept wanting to read it as Geppetto for some reason.
> 
> I think you made a great choice going for some pizza on the go so you could check out some more of the town.  But you know I've got to ask how good the cheap pizza was?
> 
> Looks like a great stop in a beautiful town.  I have to agree with your comments based on the pictures.  It definitely looks like some small, Italian countryside town from a movie or something.



It was totally awe-inspiring to see all of the detail that went into such a huge building! It is really hard to wrap your mind around a church taking 300 years to build. Dustin was incredibly slick with those sneaky photos because I was standing right next to him and didn't notice it at either place.

There were definitely some _interesting_ shops to check out...we forgot to get a photo inside of the one full of medieval weapons and armor!  

The cheap pizza was REALLY good!! We were very proud of our good find that we found something portable, cheap, and really tasty for lunch so that we could spend more time exploring instead of spending over an hour at a meal.

It really was, and it was so nice to get to experience that since we were traveling to three heavily populated cities that are full of tourists all year round.


----------



## carpenta

I am surprised to hear that photos were not allowed in the Duomo. When we visited we took many photos as well as others. It is remarkable that the linen where the miracle took place was on display. Thanks for the memories of visiting the toy store. Did you get gillato from the store to the left of the Duomo? We did and it was delicious. I agree Orvietto is a place that throws you back to an older time and life style.


----------



## MEK

Guiseppe's toy store sounds really interesting.  What a sight, but I imagine it probably was hard to find something for DS while in there.  Glad you were able to sneak out.  We meet a store owner like that in Cape Canaveral.  He made beautiful custom toilet seats.  They were cool, but we weren't in the market and it got really hard to escape.  

The climb to the top of the bell tower looks like it was worth it.  Beautiful views and very cool pictures of the stairs.  

Another gorgeous church.  I really liked that one.

Sounds like everyone had a fabulous day!


----------



## afwdwfan

khertz said:


> There were definitely some _interesting_ shops to check out...we forgot to get a photo inside of the one full of medieval weapons and armor!


And I thought sword fights in the dump shops at Disney were fun...


----------



## missangelalexis

Beautiful pictures! The toy store looks so cute. I'm glad this stop was better than anticipated and ended up being one of your favorites!


----------



## khertz

carpenta said:


> I am surprised to hear that photos were not allowed in the Duomo. When we visited we took many photos as well as others. It is remarkable that the linen where the miracle took place was on display. Thanks for the memories of visiting the toy store. Did you get gillato from the store to the left of the Duomo? We did and it was delicious. I agree Orvietto is a place that throws you back to an older time and life style.



Maybe it's a newer change? A lot of my Facebook friends were surprised that we were allowed to take photos of the David because they used to not allow it. 

I don't remember where we got gelato exactly because we were just wandering around, but I don't think it was next to the Duomo. It seems like there are good gelaterias on every corner in Italy! 



MEK said:


> Guiseppe's toy store sounds really interesting.  What a sight, but I imagine it probably was hard to find something for DS while in there.  Glad you were able to sneak out.  We meet a store owner like that in Cape Canaveral.  He made beautiful custom toilet seats.  They were cool, but we weren't in the market and it got really hard to escape.
> 
> The climb to the top of the bell tower looks like it was worth it.  Beautiful views and very cool pictures of the stairs.
> 
> Another gorgeous church.  I really liked that one.
> 
> Sounds like everyone had a fabulous day!



It was not what I was expecting when I heard "toy store" so we didn't find anything for Paxton, but it was a nice detour in our day of shopping, nonetheless. Custom toilet seats?! That's something I'd like to check out!!! 

The climb up the bell tower was rough, but it was so worth it for that gorgeous view of Orvieto & beyond!! 



afwdwfan said:


> And I thought sword fights in the dump shops at Disney were fun...



 Definitely not your Disney variety swords happening there!!



missangelalexis said:


> Beautiful pictures! The toy store looks so cute. I'm glad this stop was better than anticipated and ended up being one of your favorites!



Thanks, Alexis! 

The toy store was interesting, that's for sure. Even though we didn't end up buying anything there, it was worth the visit to check out all of the interesting things on display there.

It was nice to have those unexpected surprises of enjoying something way more than you thought you would!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Finally watched the DISunplugged podcast covering this trip and saw you guys in the video when you were in Florence - also hear them mention you and this trip report which is pretty cool

Based on that I really can't wait until you get to the Venice portion of this TR (not that it hasn't been awesome already)


----------



## khertz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Finally watched the DISunplugged podcast covering this trip and saw you guys in the video when you were in Florence - also hear them mention you and this trip report which is pretty cool
> 
> Based on that I really can't wait until you get to the Venice portion of this TR (not that it hasn't been awesome already)



That was very cool & unexpected when DH & I sat down to watch the podcast together.  

Believe me, I can't wait to get to Venice either. It was BEAUTIFUL! Literally, the most gorgeous place I have ever seen in my life.


----------



## khertz

*Day 5 Continued:* Friday September 19th

When I left off, we were leaving Orvieto and continuing our journey to Florence, or Firenze as the locals call it. We had quite a bit of a drive to get to our hotel, and the guides decided to start a movie for us to watch on the bus. They started _Frozen _as a joke, I think because Kevin had been complaining about how it was taking over, so I think I was the only one a little disappointed when they turned it off after getting a reaction out of Kevin.  Instead, they played _Under the Tuscan Sun_, but I decided to watch movies on my iPad and nap. 




ABD 05-096 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
On the road!​Although I wasn’t watching the movie, I did note that there was a not-so-Disney friendly sex scene, but Marco made sure our virgin sensibilities were protected.




ABD 05-098 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​We stopped at what I can only imagine is the Italian version of a truck stop for a restroom break and snacks. There was a huge store that we had fun looking through but didn’t buy anything. They had candy, toys, books, movies, drinks, wine, and even olives!

Oh, and did I mention they had wine?




ABD 05-100 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 05-101 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 05-099 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Name twins!​After everyone had gotten their provisions, we got back on the bus for another 1.5 hour drive to Florence. While we were driving, the guides told us that a freak storm had rolled through Florence just hours before, pelting the city with hail! There was another Viva trip happening at the same time as ours (they had started two days before us), and this had been their day in Florence. While they were at lunch, hail had broken a window of the restaurant and damaged it! We could still see the remnants as we drove through the city.

Suddenly, we caught sight of an AMAZING view of Florence, and I swear everyone on the bus gasped and leaned for the windows! The guides asked the bus driver to stop at what we found out was the Piazzale Michelangelo, where one of the David replicas is located and it offers a beautiful panoramic view of the city. We were able to get out and take some pictures, and to see the hail up close!




05-143 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




05-146 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




05-147 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




05-148 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 05-133 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Do you wanna build a snowman?




05-164 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
While I was taking this for him on his phone, DH snapped one on our camera too!




05-165 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Bronze replica of the David​We got back on the bus and headed for our home for the next few nights, the Westin Excelsior right on the Arno River! This is probably one of the biggest departures from the regular Viva Italia itinerary. Kevin & John really love Florence, and the regular Viva only has you visiting for the day and bussing in a couple hours each way from the hotel in Tuscany. They arranged for us to spend the next three nights IN Florence so that we would have a lot more time to get to know the city. 




05-166 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Crossing the Arno​We arrived at the hotel and had a small reception down in the lobby with snacks and drinks while the guides got us all checked into our rooms. 




05-167 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




05-169 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




05-170 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




05-172 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
The beautiful lobby!




05-173 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​
*Continued in next post...*


----------



## khertz

*Day 5 Continued:* Friday September 19th

Once we got our room assignment, we headed up to check it out and wait for our bags so we could get freshened up for dinner. This was by far my favorite hotel that we stayed in while in Italy! It was absolutely beautiful, and modern. It was also the biggest room that we had during our Viva.




05-174 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




05-176 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




05-177 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​We waited awhile, but our bags still hadnt arrived. One downside to this hotel was that the free wifi was only available in common areas. It was a charge inside the room. We didnt want to pay since we knew we wouldnt be in the room a lot, but we did want to Skype with DS so since we were just sitting around, we went down to the lobby to use the wifi and Skype. It wasnt the best connection, but it served its purpose. 




IMG_0862 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
No, hes not flipping us off, he was showing us a bug bite on his finger, but it was an opportune time for DH to take a screenshot! ​Then we went back up to the room and the luggage still wasnt there. We didnt get ours until 6:45 or so and we had to meet in the lobby at 7:10 to go to dinner, so we didnt have time to shower beforehand. When we were headed to the elevator, we ran into Jim & Linda, who had gotten water in their room from the storm! They had taken it in stride though, and didnt seem to be letting it bother them.

Once everyone was downstairs, we split up into smaller groups to ride to the restaurant in mini vans. DH and I were riding with Jean & Rosemary, and either Kathy or Karen (maybe even both??) and they were talking about how they had seen some men in Orvieto dressed in a business suit and loafers with bright white socks and were laughing about it. Suddenly our driver, who hadnt said a word the whole time, said, He was French! when he heard their description! We all got a good laugh out of that. Then, once we realized he spoke English we started asking about the ice storm, and he told us that the temperature had suddenly dropped something like 30 degrees in just a few minutes and how this only happens once every 20 years! He even had a video on his phone that he showed us. It was pretty crazy! 

Finally, we got to the Piazza Santa Croce where the restaurant was. 




05-179 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




05-180 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​When we had all congregated outside of the vans, Dusty said since a few people had gotten water in their rooms that needed to be cleaned up, and because our luggage had taken so long to get to the room while the hotel staff was cleaning up the mess from the storm, Disney would cover our in-room wifi for our stay in Florence! That was really nice of them, especially considering that I doubt anyone had complained about either issue. We were all pretty understanding. 

We headed into the restaurant, Casa Toscana, where the guides let us know there would be a wine tasting, and also an Italian soda tasting for anyone who didnt want wine.




05-181 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




05-182 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
The wine, and also our appetizer platters.




05-184 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​The guides passed around the appetizer platters to each table for us to share. It had peanuts, chips, salad, meats, cheeses, and fruit. We also had bread to share, which the guides told us may taste a little different and they asked us to see if we could figure out why. I dont think anyone guessed correctly but its because they dont use salt in their bread in Tuscany. It goes back to an old rivalry between Florence and Pisa when the Pisan army was blocking shipments of salt into Florence in an attempt to get them to surrender. The Florentines, instead, just decided to stop using salt in their cooking! It came back into other recipes, but their bread is still salt-free.




05-186 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




05-187 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




05-188 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​DH tried the wines, but since Im not a drinker, I just stuck with water. Lesley did ask for a bottle of Italian soda, and she tried it but it wasnt her favorite. Some kind of way, DH showed interest and she let him try hers. He liked it so much she let him have it! Lol I tried it and wasnt impressed either.




05-189 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




05-190 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Then the main courses came. DH got chicken, which was a bit strange. Every person who ordered the chicken said there was one piece that was so tender and delicious, but the other piece tasted weird. I tried it, and he was right! It had a strange rubbery taste to it, almost like it wasnt even really chicken.




05-191 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​I got the beef with potatoes, which was good but a little too rare for me in the middle. The potatoes, however, were fantastic!




05-192 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Then came the best course, dessert! This was probably my favorite dessert that we had over the entire trip, and my mouth is watering right now just thinking about it. It was a dark chocolate and pear tart. 




05-193 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




05-194 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​So good, it deserves two photos!!


*Continued in next post...*


----------



## khertz

*Day 5 Continued:* Friday September 19th

We got back in the vans and headed back to the hotel. I was exhausted, so I got ready for bed, but DH was only just beginning his night! He decided to go out for some nighttime photography around Florence with Pete, Dustin & Mike. He didnt get back in the room until 12:30 am! 




05-195 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Back at Santa Croce




05-196 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
The Ponte Vecchio, stretching over the Arno River




05-199 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




05-201 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




05-202 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




05-204 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
The Duomo




05-205 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




05-210 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




05-211 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




05-212 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




05-213 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




05-214 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




05-218 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




05-220 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Not that this is a pretty building, but they did stop in here for a beer! Lol




05-222 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




05-224 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​*UP NEXT:* Firenze!


----------



## WebmasterMike

khertz said:


> *Day 5 Continued:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 05-214 by disneymom1024, on Flickr



The whole "hearse car show" was really weird to stumble on at 11:30pm at night.  I think all 4 of us were ready for a beverage at that point.  It was pretty cool though.  We did not expect to see that!  That was definitely a great  late night photowalk!  So much fun!!


----------



## carpenta

We stayed in the  Westin Excelsior when we went to Florence and loved the location. I'm sure you went up to the roof for some remarkable pictures. Our room windows opened up to view the Duomo. A memory I will never forget. The staff was so friendly there and at breakfast the head waiter and the omelette cook really was nice to talk with. Perfect place to stay in Florence right? loved the night photos.


----------



## WebmasterMike

carpenta said:


> We stayed in the  Westin Excelsior when we went to Florence and loved the location. I'm sure you went up to the roof for some remarkable pictures. Our room windows opened up to view the Duomo. A memory I will never forget. The staff was so friendly there and at breakfast the head waiter and the omelette cook really was nice to talk with. Perfect place to stay in Florence right? loved the night photos.



...and the heavenly beds!  Thank God, for the heavenly beds!!


----------



## khertz

k5jmh said:


> The whole "hearse car show" was really weird to stumble on at 11:30pm at night.  I think all 4 of us were ready for a beverage at that point.  It was pretty cool though.  We did not expect to see that!  That was definitely a great  late night photowalk!  So much fun!!



Thanks for sharing the pic, Mike! I'm glad y'all had such a good night out. Florence is a beautiful city at night. 



carpenta said:


> We stayed in the  Westin Excelsior when we went to Florence and loved the location. I'm sure you went up to the roof for some remarkable pictures. Our room windows opened up to view the Duomo. A memory I will never forget. The staff was so friendly there and at breakfast the head waiter and the omelette cook really was nice to talk with. Perfect place to stay in Florence right? loved the night photos.



It was such a great location. Unfortunately, our room looked into the central courtyard so we didn't have a view of the city. But it was totally okay because it was the most comfortable room of the trip. 



k5jmh said:


> ...and the heavenly beds!  Thank God, for the heavenly beds!!



Were they ever!!! Between the bed and the blackout window coverings, it was super hard to get out of bed every morning when the alarm went off.


----------



## missangelalexis

Wow, gorgeous panoramic shots. What a view!!

That hail is nuts! Sounds like it was a crazy storm.

The hotel looks beautiful. And that was nice of them to offer you all free in-room wifi.

A soda tasting?! That sounds up my alley! haha

Beautiful nighttime shots


----------



## afwdwfan

That's nice that they set up some extra time in Florence.  Much better than getting a few hours to rush through the city... especially if you were in the group that got hit with the hail storm!!  

I'm glad that you clarified what was going on with that Skype call, because when I saw that picture...  

I'm sorry that dinner wasn't so great.  I mean, I guess you didn't really have much bad to say about it except for the comments about the meats.  But by this point in the trip the bar has been set exceptionally high!  Was Beverly one of the sodas they had available???  



khertz said:


> 05-202 by disneymom1024, on Flickr


Is it just me or did Florence steal the idea of the refurb façade from Disney World?  Or was it the other way around...


----------



## sayhello

That bronze copy of the David is just a pale imitation, isn't it? 

Every time I read "Piazza di Santa Croce" I have to laugh to myself.  That's where I was trying to get back to when I got lost in Florence.  I'll never forget the relief when I finally saw the sign for it!

That hotel looks wonderful!  How nice.

I had seen the reports on facebook from Mike & some others on the trip about that hail storm!  Crazy!  That was some serious hail!!!

And I am thoroughly jealous of the boys' nighttime photo jaunt.  Florence looks like it's AMAZING at night!  

Sayhello


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Love the panoramic shots of Florence from you stop and my goodness that is a lot of hail!  Crazy all the damage they did but glad it seems like it got taken care of and didn't put people out too much 

Wow, a sex scene and a middle finger shot!  Best Trip Report ever!  

Bummer about the food not being better - definitely seems odd if one piece of chicken was ok but not the other.  Glad you enjoyed your potatoes and that the dessert made up for things though

Those are some great night-time shots ... and those are some serious photographers!  I would have had an inferiority complex if I went there with my little point and shoot


----------



## DisneyKid4Life

Um, I probably would have been upset as well if they turned Frozen off. Why am I not tired of it yet?

Wow, that would be awful to be part of that hail storm. I guess you were the lucky ones. Wow.

Oh Score on the hotel accommodations. WOW, you really did pick the right tour.

Goodness that hotel and room is stunning. And hardwood floors!!! But I will add that I think it's such a cash grab to charge for internet access in this day. And then Disney to the rescue!! 

Wow, you know, you can actually even see the difference in the two pieces of chicken. Weird.


----------



## WebmasterKathy

The hail was such a weird and unusual thing.  It did a lot of damage in Florence, but that was just before we arrived.  The hail will make another freak appearance in the upcoming Venice accounts,  and this time we'll be right in the middle of it!

I loved the Florence hotel. And Pete was SOOOO happy to find American style coffee there!


----------



## sayhello

WebmasterKathy said:


> The hail was such a weird and unusual thing.  It did a lot of damage in Florence, but that was just before we arrived.  The hail will make another freak appearance in the upcoming Venice accounts,  and this time we'll be right in the middle of it!


 Waiting for more hail!



> I loved the Florence hotel. And Pete was SOOOO happy to find American style coffee there!


I can just picture Pete's glee.  

Sayhello


----------



## khertz

missangelalexis said:


> Wow, gorgeous panoramic shots. What a view!!
> 
> That hail is nuts! Sounds like it was a crazy storm.
> 
> The hotel looks beautiful. And that was nice of them to offer you all free in-room wifi.
> 
> A soda tasting?! That sounds up my alley! haha
> 
> Beautiful nighttime shots



We were spoiled with opportunities to get some really amazing views of the cities we were in. It was such a cool perspective!

It was pretty crazy to see all of the damaged trees and vehicles, not to mention the huge piles of hail all around.

The hotel was the most "Americanized" of all the hotels we stayed in, so it was really comfortable. The beds were heavenly, and the shower was nice and big instead of the tiny space we'd had in Rome. It was VERY nice of ABD to comp the wifi, especially considering I don't think anyone had complained about the damage to the rooms or the wait for the luggage.

A few people did the soda tasting, and it was not what they expected.  Italian soda is definitely not what we are used to in America!!

Thanks! They invited me to go out with them that night, but I declined. Now looking at the pictures, I probably should have.



afwdwfan said:


> That's nice that they set up some extra time in Florence.  Much better than getting a few hours to rush through the city... especially if you were in the group that got hit with the hail storm!!
> 
> I'm glad that you clarified what was going on with that Skype call, because when I saw that picture...
> 
> I'm sorry that dinner wasn't so great.  I mean, I guess you didn't really have much bad to say about it except for the comments about the meats.  But by this point in the trip the bar has been set exceptionally high!  Was Beverly one of the sodas they had available???
> 
> 
> Is it just me or did Florence steal the idea of the refurb façade from Disney World?  Or was it the other way around...



That had to be rough, only having a day in Florence and dealing with a freak hail storm! I'm definitely glad we got the extra time. It sounds like the time regular Viva trips spend in Tuscany is supposed to be very relaxing and laid back after such a busy time in Rome, and that is just not us! 

 He was VERY insistent on showing us his bug bite!!!

That's really very true, and despite the issues with the meat, I didn't even think of this as a "bad" meal. Probably because all I really think about when I remember that meal was that heavenly dessert!!! Sadly, there was no Beverly to be found. 

I don't know who stole it from who, but it is just as annoying in Italy as it is in Disney!!



sayhello said:


> That bronze copy of the David is just a pale imitation, isn't it?
> 
> Every time I read "Piazza di Santa Croce" I have to laugh to myself.  That's where I was trying to get back to when I got lost in Florence.  I'll never forget the relief when I finally saw the sign for it!
> 
> That hotel looks wonderful!  How nice.
> 
> I had seen the reports on facebook from Mike & some others on the trip about that hail storm!  Crazy!  That was some serious hail!!!
> 
> And I am thoroughly jealous of the boys' nighttime photo jaunt.  Florence looks like it's AMAZING at night!
> 
> Sayhello



It looked really great and exciting until you saw the real thing and realized the vast difference between them!

 We had moments like that, but not in Florence, it was Venice we had trouble navigating! And by the time we were starting to get it, it was time to leave.

That hail was crazy! We missed it in Florence, but it visited us again later in the trip. 

They did a beautiful job documenting the city at night in photos. It's such a photogenic city though! It's hard to make it look bad.



TheMaxRebo said:


> Love the panoramic shots of Florence from you stop and my goodness that is a lot of hail!  Crazy all the damage they did but glad it seems like it got taken care of and didn't put people out too much
> 
> Wow, a sex scene and a middle finger shot!  Best Trip Report ever!
> 
> Bummer about the food not being better - definitely seems odd if one piece of chicken was ok but not the other.  Glad you enjoyed your potatoes and that the dessert made up for things though
> 
> Those are some great night-time shots ... and those are some serious photographers!  I would have had an inferiority complex if I went there with my little point and shoot



It really wasn't bad for us at all coming in after the storm, and the hotel & ABD seemed really quick about remedying the rooms that had gotten water damage. 

I am to please my readers. 

The potatoes & dessert (especially that dessert) totally made up for the odd meat situation we experienced during that meal. It was so funny watching the people at our table who had had chicken. All of them raved about how tender and delicious the top piece was, and you could tell when they got to the second piece when their faces changed into a puzzled expression. No one could put their finger on why the piece tasted so odd. 

It was great having so many SERIOUS photographers on our trip. We all ended up reaping the benefits when everyone shared their photos in a Flickr group Mike set up for us! Pete & Mike got some beautiful nighttime shots as well, plus all of the video that Dustin took! Definitely a huge benefit of going on a DIS exclusive. 



DisneyKid4Life said:


> Um, I probably would have been upset as well if they turned Frozen off. Why am I not tired of it yet?
> 
> Wow, that would be awful to be part of that hail storm. I guess you were the lucky ones. Wow.
> 
> Oh Score on the hotel accommodations. WOW, you really did pick the right tour.
> 
> Goodness that hotel and room is stunning. And hardwood floors!!! But I will add that I think it's such a cash grab to charge for internet access in this day. And then Disney to the rescue!!
> 
> Wow, you know, you can actually even see the difference in the two pieces of chicken. Weird.



I KNOW!! I got so excited for a second until I realized Dusty was watching Kevin's face for a reaction and that Frozen was not really happening. I think the reason people like you & I are not sick of it especially is because we don't have little girls in our houses making us watch it over and over and over.

Lucky until we got to Venice.  Ooh, foreshadowing!!

The hotel was beautiful, and definitely my favorite place we stayed in Italy. The room was huge! And so was the bathroom! Very different from the hotel in Rome. I think this is where Vivas stay during the winter months when the resort on top of a mountain is inaccessible because of the weather. 

I will say, I think it is TOTALLY ridiculous that such high end hotels still charge per day for wifi access in the rooms, but that storm came in handy as we got it free during our stay.

It was totally bizarre and no one could pinpoint why that second piece tasted so weird.



WebmasterKathy said:


> The hail was such a weird and unusual thing.  It did a lot of damage in Florence, but that was just before we arrived.  The hail will make another freak appearance in the upcoming Venice accounts,  and this time we'll be right in the middle of it!
> 
> I loved the Florence hotel. And Pete was SOOOO happy to find American style coffee there!



Yep, that hail had a way of chasing us across the country, it seemed! But it makes for a cool story, that's for sure. 

It was my favorite hotel. So comfortable!!! I know the coffee drinkers were definitely happy with finding American coffee.



sayhello said:


> Waiting for more hail!
> 
> I can just picture Pete's glee.
> 
> Sayhello



It will be making its appearance again in a BIG way!!


----------



## WebmasterMike

khertz said:


> It was pretty crazy to see all of the damaged trees and vehicles, not to mention the huge piles of hail all around.
> 
> That had to be rough, only having a day in Florence and dealing with a freak hail storm! I'm definitely glad we got the extra time. It sounds like the time regular Viva trips spend in Tuscany is supposed to be very relaxing and laid back after such a busy time in Rome, and that is just not us!
> 
> 
> That hail was crazy! We missed it in Florence, but it visited us again later in the trip.
> 
> It really wasn't bad for us at all coming in after the storm, and the hotel & ABD seemed really quick about remedying the rooms that had gotten water damage.
> 
> Yep, that hail had a way of chasing us across the country, it seemed! But it makes for a cool story, that's for sure.
> 
> It was my favorite hotel. So comfortable!!! I know the coffee drinkers were definitely happy with finding American coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> It will be making its appearance again in a BIG way!!



I think we kept asking ourselves "what the heck did we do in the Vatican to deserve the plagues.  I was waiting for day to turn to night, frogs, or the Grand Canal to turn red.  :-X

(Then i remembered Dustin in the Sistine Chapel)


----------



## carpenta

The Westin hotel in Florence was voted one of the top 50 hotels in the world by Conde Nast magazine.


----------



## KelleyK75

Yay for more time in Florence.  It looks like a beautiful city.  That's crazy about the hail storm.  I'm glad you guys missed it and weren't in the middle of it.  The pictures are gorgeous!


----------



## Cousin Orville

I'm glad to see you guys spent some quality time in Florence.  This is really how all the ABD's to Florence should run.  Maybe with ABD's new Tuscan adventure coming on board giving them more time in the smaller towns, they will concentrate just on Florence like you did in their Viva Italia adventure.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

khertz said:


> It was great having so many SERIOUS photographers on our trip. We all ended up reaping the benefits when everyone shared their photos in a Flickr group Mike set up for us! Pete & Mike got some beautiful nighttime shots as well, plus all of the video that Dustin took! Definitely a huge benefit of going on a DIS exclusive.



I hadn't actually thought about that but it is an extra bonus of doing a DIS exclusive trip!  Plus I bet that means you both wound up in more pictures/video (at least together) than you would have been alone

It's like a very special memory maker!


----------



## courtneybelle

Hi Kristy!! Sorry I got so far behind, school/work/dance/life got in the way of my DIS time. But I'm here now because YOU'RE IN FLORENCE!!! AKA MY FAVORITE!!!

The toy shop looks beautiful and Giuseppe sounds super interesting, but I would have done the same thing as you and snuck out 

Definitely a bummer that the stores were closed when you got therebut at the same time, I would love if I could leave work for a few hours to take a nap 

The picture of you two laughing after the kiss is ADORABLE!! 

Those Italian truck stops were so interesting to mejust huge blocks of cheese and bottles of wine

PIAZZALE MICHELANGELO!!!! Actually my favorite memory of my trip. We climbed it at night and it was unreal. Such an amazing view of the Duomo. 

Really glad you got more than a day in Florence. I was there for half my trip and STILL wish I had more time there.

I had a really similar beef and potato dish when I was there, looks delicious! And that dessert looks unreal 

Absolutely gorgeous night pictures of the city!!


----------



## Joyciemc

Every post is so beautiful! Really enjoyingmreading about your trip!


----------



## khertz

k5jmh said:


> I think we kept asking ourselves "what the heck did we do in the Vatican to deserve the plagues.  I was waiting for day to turn to night, frogs, or the Grand Canal to turn red.  :-X
> 
> *(Then i remembered Dustin in the Sistine Chapel)*



And the Duomo! 



carpenta said:


> The Westin hotel in Florence was voted one of the top 50 hotels in the world by Conde Nast magazine.



That's very cool, and doesn't surprise me at all. It was the picture of luxury!!



KelleyK75 said:


> Yay for more time in Florence.  It looks like a beautiful city.  That's crazy about the hail storm.  I'm glad you guys missed it and weren't in the middle of it.  The pictures are gorgeous!



Florence was beautiful, and probably the most relaxed of the three cities we visited. There was a lot to do, but we had so much time to spread it all out that it didn't feel rushed at all. 



Cousin Orville said:


> I'm glad to see you guys spent some quality time in Florence.  This is really how all the ABD's to Florence should run.  Maybe with ABD's new Tuscan adventure coming on board giving them more time in the smaller towns, they will concentrate just on Florence like you did in their Viva Italia adventure.



That would be a GREAT change to the regular Viva trips! Kevin said it best, that Florence is too beautiful of a city to have your time there measured in hours. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> I hadn't actually thought about that but it is an extra bonus of doing a DIS exclusive trip!  Plus I bet that means you both wound up in more pictures/video (at least together) than you would have been alone
> 
> It's like a very special memory maker!



It IS just like Memory Maker!!  Great observation! I don't think I mentioned it, but each guide had a camera as well, so it was like having a Photopass photographer to travel with us. And while they got some good photos, it just couldn't measure up to the quality of everyone with the "big boy" cameras. 



courtneybelle said:


> Hi Kristy!! Sorry I got so far behind, school/work/dance/life got in the way of my DIS time. But I'm here now because YOU'RE IN FLORENCE!!! AKA MY FAVORITE!!!
> 
> The toy shop looks beautiful and Giuseppe sounds super interesting, but I would have done the same thing as you and snuck out
> 
> Definitely a bummer that the stores were closed when you got therebut at the same time, I would love if I could leave work for a few hours to take a nap
> 
> The picture of you two laughing after the kiss is ADORABLE!!
> 
> Those Italian truck stops were so interesting to mejust huge blocks of cheese and bottles of wine
> 
> PIAZZALE MICHELANGELO!!!! Actually my favorite memory of my trip. We climbed it at night and it was unreal. Such an amazing view of the Duomo.
> 
> Really glad you got more than a day in Florence. I was there for half my trip and STILL wish I had more time there.
> 
> I had a really similar beef and potato dish when I was there, looks delicious! And that dessert looks unreal
> 
> Absolutely gorgeous night pictures of the city!!



No worries, life unfortunately gets in the way of DIS time occasionally. I am all too familiar with that! 

Orvieto was great, and I would love to adopt that lifestyle. Go to work in the morning, leave for a few hours for lunch and a nap, then go back to work for a bit. Sounds great! 

I bet Piazzale Michelangelo at night is GORGEOUS! Oh my gosh, I can't even imagine that view all lit up. 

Florence is such a big city with so much going on. Like Rome, we felt like even with a few days we only barely scratched the surface.



Joyciemc said:


> Every post is so beautiful! Really enjoyingmreading about your trip!



Thanks, Joyce!


----------



## MEK

khertz said:


> Although I wasnt watching the movie, I did note that there was a not-so-Disney friendly sex scene, but Marco made sure our virgin sensibilities were protected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABD 05-098 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​



  I laughed out loud at this!!!  Too funny!  

Wow - Florence is gorgeous.  How cool that you arrived in the aftermath of a freak hail storm.  It must have been crazy to see all that ice on the ground, and very appropriate for the whole frozen theme!  

The hotel is gorgeous!  What a beautiful lobby!  

Dinner looks fun even though it sounds like it was not your favorite meal.  I would have been totally on board for that wine tasting!   

Love all the night time shots.  They are simply gorgeous!  

Too funny about Paxton's bug bite.  And to think you posted that on the family friendly DIS boards!


----------



## Sarabi's Cubs

That truck stop was where I made the wise decision to buy olives and eat about 5000 of them on our bus ride!  The olives were yummy and really cheap but I will not be doing that again!

Laurie


----------



## sayhello

Sarabi's Cubs said:


> That truck stop was where I made the wise decision to buy olives and eat about 5000 of them on our bus ride!  The olives were yummy and really cheap but I will not be doing that again!
> 
> Laurie




Sayhello


----------



## khertz

MEK said:


> I laughed out loud at this!!!  Too funny!
> 
> Wow - Florence is gorgeous.  How cool that you arrived in the aftermath of a freak hail storm.  It must have been crazy to see all that ice on the ground, and very appropriate for the whole frozen theme!
> 
> The hotel is gorgeous!  What a beautiful lobby!
> 
> Dinner looks fun even though it sounds like it was not your favorite meal.  I would have been totally on board for that wine tasting!
> 
> Love all the night time shots.  They are simply gorgeous!
> 
> Too funny about Paxton's bug bite.  And to think you posted that on the family friendly DIS boards!



Our guides always kept us in line, but they also kept us laughing! 

It was pretty crazy to roll in after an ice storm, especially considering how HOT it had been every day we were in Rome. 

The Westin was AMAZING! My favorite hotel of the whole Italy stay. Not only was it beautiful, it was the American comforts we are used to in a hotel room.

Everyone that did the wine tasting seemed to enjoy all of the selections. I forgot to mention in the post, but there was a sommelier there to tell us about each wine and what it is best paired with, which was interesting even if I wasn't partaking.

 It was just too perfect not to screen shot it! And as soon as I took it, I knew it would be perfect for the TR. The innocence of little ones!



Sarabi's Cubs said:


> That truck stop was where I made the wise decision to buy olives and eat about 5000 of them on our bus ride!  The olives were yummy and really cheap but I will not be doing that again!
> 
> Laurie



 Yeah, I did remember you leaving with a LOT of olives!!


----------



## khertz

First off, I hope everyone, including my Viva Italia family, had a wonderful Thanksgiving! I think I am STILL stuffed from all of the eating I did yesterday! Now, on to the updates...
​*Day 6:* Saturday September 20th

Our first day in Florence started early at 7:30 am when our alarms went off so we could get ready and head down to the lobby for breakfast. We got a table rather quickly, and DH got an omelet from a made-to-order omelet station. I noticed on a sign nearby to the station that they had French toast, so I asked the guy serving the omelets about it and he said it was something I needed to order from the waitress. I did that, but they must have forgotten about me or the kitchen was slammed because it took FOREVER to get my food. So from then on, I didnt bother ordering anything special.

After breakfast, we gathered up our stuff for the day and met up with everyone in the lobby for 9 am to start our walking tour. We met our local guide for the day, Elena, and she led us out of the hotel and down to the Arno River.




06 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-001 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​We got to a corner where we had to stop for the light, and Dusty handed Elena the paddle and ran out to take a photo of us all together. Elena was so cute because she didnt understand at first what he was trying to do and said in her accent, What is my function with this? Probably a you had to be there moment, but it was pretty funny. Eventually she figured it out!




ABD 06 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​As we walked, Elena pointed out a lot of the high end stores we were passing, but the price tags were way out of our range. We prefer the artwork and architecture!




06-002 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-003 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-004 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-005 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-007 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​This building was, I believe, home to an art exhibit now, though I dont remember what she said it was originally. It became a point of interest because of the large, iron rings on the outside of it that she explained were for tying up horses.




ABD 06-005 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-008 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​We crossed under the arch into the Piazza della Repubblica, a piazza that was first the site of the forum. 




06-010 by disneymom1024, on Flickr 




06-011 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​The forum was built over and became the site of the Jewish ghetto. Eventually, it became so overpopulated and unsanitary that the city demolished a lot of the buildings to widen the square and return it to a place of community and commerce. The arch with the inscription was built in 1895. 




06-016 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
It translates to, The ancient centre of the city / restored from age-old squalor / to new life.




06-013 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-015 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​After a few minutes there while everyone had their family photos taken in the piazza, we walked over to the Duomo. Unfortunately, as seemed to be a theme throughout our trip, the entire baptistery was under scrims and scaffolding for a cleaning in preparation for a visit from the pope planned for next November. 




06-017 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-018 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​As we had found in Orvieto, the façade of the cathedral was just absolutely stunning. There was something to see over every inch of the enormous façade. Pretty incredible to see!




06-019 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-020 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-021 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-022 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-023 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-024 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-025 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​_*Continued in next post...*_


----------



## khertz

*Day 6 Continued:* Saturday September 20th




06-026 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-027 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-028 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-029 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Although the baptistery was mostly covered, we were still able to see the famous Gates of Paradise, notably featured in the Dan Brown book Inferno. The door panels were designed by Lorenzo Ghiberti. It took him 21 years to complete the doors for the north side of the baptistery which featured 28 panels, 20 of them depicting Christs life from the New Testament. Then he began work on the east doors, which depict scenes from the Old Testament and took 27 years to complete. These are the doors that became known as the Gates of Paradise. The nickname was adopted when Michelangelo referred to them as such.




06-032 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-041 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-042 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-044 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-046 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Unfortunately, we found out that we were looking at replica doors. The originals are being cleaned and preserved after being exposed to the elements for over 500 years. But it was still pretty cool to see! 

On the side of the church, there was a large medical exhibit going on, which looked to be a sort of health fair for the Italian equivalent of the Red Cross. Along with booths for getting health information, they also had a bunch of old ambulance vehicles on display. It was interesting to see how the idea of an ambulance has changed over time!




06-051 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-053 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-054 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​Then we got photobombed by Karen & Pete, but we had to wait until we got the ABD photos from the guides before we could see what they did. 




ABD 06-034 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​After some silly pics, we wanted to walk around and check out the old time ambulances.




06-058 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-059 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-060 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-061 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-062 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-065 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-066 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-068 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-069 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-071 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
The baptistery under scrims​
*UP NEXT:* The Ponte Vecchio


----------



## carpenta

Wonderful pictures again. You can barter prices down in those shops and get some pretty good prices. My wife bought a great Italian leather jacket for a reasonable price (well sort of.......anything more than $100. to me is too much). The store owner was also the designer and sells in high end U.S. stores. Really a nice guy. Also there is a set of the Baptistery doors already conserved and on display in the Duomo museum in Florence. I guess since they are made of gold I would suspect it would be too tempting for someone to break one of the commandments and make off with an irreplaceable artifact.


----------



## sayhello

Oh!  That's too bad the baptistery was behind scrims!  It's really quite nice, although it's really just more of what you see all over the Duomo, in a hexagonal shape.  And it was my understanding back in 2010 that the Gates of Paradise had been "permanently" replaced by the reproductions after the originals had been damaged in a flood.  (Which I guess would require some cleaning an restoration).  But it didn't sound like they planned on putting them back afterwards...

That Duomo is quite special, and quite spectacular!

And I didn't know that background about the Piazza della Repubblica.  Cool!  I liked the looks of that area.

Sayhello


----------



## DisneyKid4Life

Ugh yeah that French Toast does take a while to prepare... 

I can't lie. Every time I see that "Adventures By Disney" sign leading the way, I chuckle a little. Disney Payback!

Horse tying stations. Wow. You know you're in an old city when...

I see a carousel!!!!

Hey you're all Disney folks. You should be used to scrims.


----------



## MEK

That cathedral is outstanding! You have posted some beautiful cathedrals, but the facade on that one is simply amazing.  

And those doors.  Wow.  21 and 27 years to complete.  That truly is a labor of love!  Just amazing.


----------



## Dugette

Looks like a great hotel. Nice that you ended up getting the in-room wifi included too. 

Thats weird about the chicken  maybe they thought people would only be hungry enough for the first piece and the second was a decorative filler.   Your dessert sounds amazing, though! Yum!

Those nighttime shots of Florence are beautiful!

Really cool things you saw on your walking tour. Plus, the bonus of Italian ambulance history. Dont see any of those things every day.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Bummer about the French Toast taking so long - might have just been anything "extra" gets pushed to the end of the line and takes longer 

Sounds like a good start to the tour and I found the history behind the Piazza to be very interesting

I really enjoyed Dan Brown's Inferno so getting to see the Gates of Paradise would be really cool.  too bad just the replicas but still cool

The outside of the cathedral is pretty darn impressive

Those old ambulances are pretty cool too - I like the motorcycle side car one - wouldn't think it would make for a very smooth ride though ... guess better than nothing though


----------



## khertz

carpenta said:


> Wonderful pictures again. You can barter prices down in those shops and get some pretty good prices. My wife bought a great Italian leather jacket for a reasonable price (well sort of.......anything more than $100. to me is too much). The store owner was also the designer and sells in high end U.S. stores. Really a nice guy. Also there is a set of the Baptistery doors already conserved and on display in the Duomo museum in Florence. I guess since they are made of gold I would suspect it would be too tempting for someone to break one of the commandments and make off with an irreplaceable artifact.



Thanks!

While it would be really cool to see all of the original works out as they had been long ago, it's totally understandable why they don't. Aside from the elements, theft is definitely a worry! 



sayhello said:


> Oh!  That's too bad the baptistery was behind scrims!  It's really quite nice, although it's really just more of what you see all over the Duomo, in a hexagonal shape.  And it was my understanding back in 2010 that the Gates of Paradise had been "permanently" replaced by the reproductions after the originals had been damaged in a flood.  (Which I guess would require some cleaning an restoration).  But it didn't sound like they planned on putting them back afterwards...
> 
> That Duomo is quite special, and quite spectacular!
> 
> And I didn't know that background about the Piazza della Repubblica.  Cool!  I liked the looks of that area.
> 
> Sayhello



Unfortunately, we saw a LOT of scrims and scaffolding on this trip, so it really wasn't a big surprise to see it at the cathedral also. It would have been nice to see a whole city without some major building or monument under cover!

The piazza was very cool. Lots of old architecture but modern looking with the carousel in the middle.



DisneyKid4Life said:


> Ugh yeah that French Toast does take a while to prepare...
> 
> I can't lie. Every time I see that "Adventures By Disney" sign leading the way, I chuckle a little. Disney Payback!
> 
> Horse tying stations. Wow. You know you're in an old city when...
> 
> I see a carousel!!!!
> 
> Hey you're all Disney folks. You should be used to scrims.



I was SO annoyed at breakfast that morning so I just stuck with the food they had out and visible instead of making that mistake again. 

Dusty told us originally, they had wanted everyone to wear Mickey ears to keep the family together instead of using the paddles to guide them. I love Mickey ears as much as the next girl, but I think I'd feel pretty silly wearing them through Rome and Florence.

Sadly, you are so right about the scrims. We should be used to that by now! I haven't seen the Disney parks unaltered by scrims and constructions walls in a LONG time!



MEK said:


> That cathedral is outstanding! You have posted some beautiful cathedrals, but the facade on that one is simply amazing.
> 
> And those doors.  Wow.  21 and 27 years to complete.  That truly is a labor of love!  Just amazing.



It's beyond comprehension to think of how much work must have gone into these churches considering they didn't have the modern tools we have now. Really makes you appreciate them even more thinking of it that way.

It's crazy to think how long some of these incredible works of art took. 



Dugette said:


> Looks like a great hotel. Nice that you ended up getting the in-room wifi included too.
> 
> Thats weird about the chicken  maybe they thought people would only be hungry enough for the first piece and the second was a decorative filler.   Your dessert sounds amazing, though! Yum!
> 
> Those nighttime shots of Florence are beautiful!
> 
> Really cool things you saw on your walking tour. Plus, the bonus of Italian ambulance history. Dont see any of those things every day.



That was a great surprise considering we were staying there for a few nights and using the wifi in common areas wasn't the best for Skyping with Paxton back home. 

We couldn't figure out what the deal with that chicken was.  So bizarre! The dessert more than made up for it though, that's for certain. I would do many questionable things right now to get my hands on a piece!

While it made the square a little crazy, it was very cool to see some of the history of the medical life in Florence. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Bummer about the French Toast taking so long - might have just been anything "extra" gets pushed to the end of the line and takes longer
> 
> Sounds like a good start to the tour and I found the history behind the Piazza to be very interesting
> 
> I really enjoyed Dan Brown's Inferno so getting to see the Gates of Paradise would be really cool.  too bad just the replicas but still cool
> 
> The outside of the cathedral is pretty darn impressive
> 
> Those old ambulances are pretty cool too - I like the motorcycle side car one - wouldn't think it would make for a very smooth ride though ... guess better than nothing though



Breakfast there was kind of a bummer compared to the other hotels, as there wasn't much selection out on the buffet. 

The tour was pretty cool, although since I had been so excited to see so many of the sights in Rome but didn't know a lot about Florence, it seemed a   little slower than Rome had been. But it was pretty cool seeing the Gates, and that was only just the beginning of the Dan Brown fun we would have that day!

Yeah, some of those ambulances didn't seem like they would get patients to a hospital safely or quickly, but it was still cool to see the evolution. Thank God for modern ambulances, though, really.


----------



## sayhello

khertz said:


> Dusty told us originally, they had wanted everyone to wear Mickey ears to keep the family together instead of using the paddles to guide them. I love Mickey ears as much as the next girl, but I think I'd feel pretty silly wearing them through Rome and Florence.


  I don't think so!!! 



> We couldn't figure out what the deal with that chicken was.  So bizarre! The dessert more than made up for it though, that's for certain. I would do many questionable things right now to get my hands on a piece!


Did anyone ask what the deal was with the chicken?  Maybe it was deliberately chicken prepared two different ways?  (Albeit one nicer than the other...)

Sayhello


----------



## afwdwfan

Wow... I'm sorry that you missed out on so much due to refurbs.    What you were able to see was still pretty impressive though.  The amount of detail that they put into the exterior of some of the buildings is just absolutely mind blowing!  Whether the Gates of Paradise are originals or replicas, they're still pretty impressive!  I'd rather see replicas knowing that the originals are being preserved for generations to come!


----------



## missangelalexis

So many great pics!!


----------



## KelleyK75

Thats too bad that the french toast took so long.  How did it taste once we finally got it?

The horse posts are great!  Too bad there weren't any horses out there tied to one.  

Wow, that cathedral is beautiful!!  It seems like you could stand there a really long time looking at all of the details!

How cool you were able to see the ambulances.  They sure have changed over the years, haven't they.


----------



## khertz

sayhello said:


> I don't think so!!!
> 
> Did anyone ask what the deal was with the chicken?  Maybe it was deliberately chicken prepared two different ways?  (Albeit one nicer than the other...)
> 
> Sayhello



No, I don't think anyone did, and someone probably should have. But I think everyone was just having too good of a time to think about saying anything! 



afwdwfan said:


> Wow... I'm sorry that you missed out on so much due to refurbs.    What you were able to see was still pretty impressive though.  The amount of detail that they put into the exterior of some of the buildings is just absolutely mind blowing!  Whether the Gates of Paradise are originals or replicas, they're still pretty impressive!  I'd rather see replicas knowing that the originals are being preserved for generations to come!



The detail on the cathedrals is just something you don't really see here in the US on buildings, so it was definitely a treat to get to see so many intricate details. And I totally agree about preservation. I felt the same way about the Pieta being behind glass. While it would have been amazing to see it up close and unobstructed, you never know when another madman will go at it with a hammer and damage it. We learned later on that they are starting to allow photos of the David because they don't know how much longer it will be around, which makes me incredibly sad to think about the world losing such an amazing piece of artwork!



missangelalexis said:


> So many great pics!!



Thanks!



KelleyK75 said:


> Thats too bad that the french toast took so long.  How did it taste once we finally got it?
> 
> The horse posts are great!  Too bad there weren't any horses out there tied to one.
> 
> Wow, that cathedral is beautiful!!  It seems like you could stand there a really long time looking at all of the details!
> 
> How cool you were able to see the ambulances.  They sure have changed over the years, haven't they.



It probably would have tasted better without the long wait.  Honestly, though, it was okay but not the same French toast we are used to. It was kind of a loaf shape with raisins or something in it?

That would have been cool to see! I kept thinking that everywhere we went, how cool it would be to see it all as it was in the very beginning.

There was just SO much detail to take in. Your eyes were constantly going to something different, and DH was going crazy trying to capture it all in photos.

It was so cool to see how they have changed! Gotta say, we are pretty lucky to live in modern times when it comes to ambulances, though. Some of those were pretty sketchy.


----------



## khertz

*Day 6 Continued:* Saturday September 20th

We continued on our walking tour, and discussed that the fleur de lis is the symbol of Florence, and also Paris, and of course, New Orleans! DH and I thought that would mean we would find a lot of things to bring home from there, since of course, we love fleur de lis here in Saints country.




06-073 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-072 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-074 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-076 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​While we were walking, we came across the Disney Store, and of course, had to stop for a photo!




ABD 06-057 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Our next stop on our tour was the Mercato Nuovo, or more commonly, “the pig market.” It’s an open air market selling lots of leather goods and other souvenirs. It is called the pig market for two reasons…because it sells so much leather, and also because of the _Fontana del Porchellino_, a fountain topped with a statue of a bronze boar. 




06-078 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-079 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Elena demonstrated for us the proper way to receive good luck from _il porchellino_ by placing a coin in his mouth and rubbing his snout as you let go of the coin. If the coin lands in the grate beneath his mouth, you will have good luck, and by rubbing his snout you will ensure a return to Florence.




06-080 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-081 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​See how bright and shiny his snout is in comparison to the rest that has gotten discolored from the elements? Apparently, it gets a LOT of rubbing from tourists!




06-083 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​While Elena was a great guide, I think Dusty & Marco could tell that we were all dragging a bit on this tour. So we made an impromptu stop right there at the gelateria and chocolate store, Venchi, right next to the market.




06-091 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-085 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Say it with me…Mmmm, CHOCOLATE!




06-086 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-087 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​I went for an old faithful combination, caramel and dark chocolate. But this caramel was a little different. It was caramel flavored gelato with melted caramel on top and little bits of crunch in it. So good! DH got _straticella_. 




06-088 by disneymom1024, on Flickr 




06-089 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 06-077 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 06-079 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 06-083 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​After a much needed gelato break, we started walking towards the famous Ponte Vecchio. 




06-092 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-093 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
The Ponte Vecchio!​The Ponte Vecchio is a bridge crossing the Arno River, made up entirely of shops. It used to be shop for butchers, but now it is made up of jewelers, art dealers, and souvenir shops. It is notoriously more expensive than other shopping areas in Florence, so the guides warned us not to do our shopping there.




06-094 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-097 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Looking back at the Ponte Vecchio​Dusty led us to a great little spot that was perfect for taking photos with the bridge in the background. He did a great job of protecting our space too!




06-102 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-105 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
NO ONE was getting through here!​_*Continued in next post...*_


----------



## carpenta

When we travel we usually bring along some real Vermont maple syrup as gifts for the guides and for us to use at breakfast. It really makes a difference especially with French toast.  Our guides also loved it.....but then again what's not to love.


----------



## khertz

*Day 6 Continued:* Saturday September 20th




06-107 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​Then we headed into the courtyard of the Uffizi Palace. We werent visiting the Uffizi just yet, but we did have tickets available for it later in the trip. Instead, we spent time there in the courtyard while Elena told us about how the palace was built for the Medici family in the 1500s to serve as their administrative offices.




06-110 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-111 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-112 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-113 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-115 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-116 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-118 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-119 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​We went down to the city hall building, also known as the Palazzo Vecchio. Outside, in the Piazza della Signoria, there is another replica of the David on display as well as a gallery of other statues at the Loggia dei Lanzi.




06-120 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-121 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-122 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-123 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-124 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-126 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-128 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-129 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Statue of Perseus and Medusa 




06-130 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
The Rape of the Sabine Women​This statue was interesting because it is the opposite of the David. This one is the original, displayed outside, while there is a copy inside of the Accademia. The David is housed inside of the Accademia while the copies are displayed outside. 




06-131 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
A Medici lion




06-133 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 06-128 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​*UP NEXT:* The Palazzo Vecchio


----------



## courtneybelle

We took the exact same route our first day in Florence!! I remember going past all the designer shops and under that arch. 

The Duomo is my favorite building in Italy if not the entire world. So many great details!! When I was there they didn't have the coverings over the scaffolding. I had to strategically crop all my pics so the silver scaffolding didn't ruin them. 

VENCHI!!!! Great gelato and the best chocolate bar of my LIFE. You're making me wish I got the caramel!!

I actually did not know how well known Florence was for leather until I got there...and then I left with a leather bag. At the time, I had just decided not to go to WDW for the 24 hour day in May...so I justified buying the purse because I saved all that money from not going on vacation. I named the purse "Disney Vacation" hahaha!!

Yeah the Ponte Vecchio is crazy for overcharging.  It's all in the name!!


----------



## khertz

carpenta said:


> When we travel we usually bring along some real Vermont maple syrup as gifts for the guides and for us to use at breakfast. It really makes a difference especially with French toast.  Our guides also loved it.....but then again what's not to love.



What a great idea! They had some kind of syrup, but nothing like real Vermont maple syrup. I bet that would have made it taste a lot better!


----------



## khertz

courtneybelle said:


> We took the exact same route our first day in Florence!! I remember going past all the designer shops and under that arch.
> 
> The Duomo is my favorite building in Italy if not the entire world. So many great details!! When I was there they didn't have the coverings over the scaffolding. I had to strategically crop all my pics so the silver scaffolding didn't ruin them.
> 
> VENCHI!!!! Great gelato and the best chocolate bar of my LIFE. You're making me wish I got the caramel!!
> 
> I actually did not know how well known Florence was for leather until I got there...and then I left with a leather bag. At the time, I had just decided not to go to WDW for the 24 hour day in May...so I justified buying the purse because I saved all that money from not going on vacation. I named the purse "Disney Vacation" hahaha!!
> 
> Yeah the Ponte Vecchio is crazy for overcharging.  It's all in the name!!



Before the trip we watched a show on History or Travel channel or something about modern engineers trying to figure out how Brunelleschi constructed the dome in the 1400's without the modern machinery we have. It was so interesting! So all I really "knew" about it going in was that there was a huge dome. So it was quite a nice surprise to get to see all of the detail on the facade. Beautiful church!

Ahhhh, Venchi. This would definitely NOT be the last time we went into that little corner store of heaven. And I might or might not still have some Venchi chocolate in my fridge as I type this.  It is just. so. good.

That is a GREAT reason to buy a leather purse if I ever heard one!  I really thought about getting one, but I just really love my Disney D&B purse and I don't change my bags that often, so I didn't. But I'm kind of regretting it now only because we didn't end up buying a whole lot to commemorate our time in Florence.  Guess that just gives me reason to go back!

SOOOOOO expensive! But really fun to walk across! And for DH, to photograph!


----------



## Dugette

Everything is really cool to see, but that gelato looks amazing! I want some right now!


----------



## sayhello

I got lost in Florence looking for that boar statue!  (We hurried past it on our way to lunch, and I wanted to go back to rub its nose & get a picture).  Never did make it back there.  

One of the things I loved about the Ponte Vecchio is that I didn't even realize we were on it until we got to the middle where the break in the shops is, and you can see the river!  It just feels like another shop-lined street!

Sayhello


----------



## MEK

khertz said:


> While we were walking, we came across the Disney Store, and of course, had to stop for a photo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABD 06-057 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​



Of COURSE you had to stop for a picture!  It would be totally wrong if you didn't!  Great shot of your entire group.

That gelato looks amazing!  I think you picked the perfect combo.  Seriously yummy!  

What a cool bridge just line with shops.  How interesting!  

And that boar with his rubbed off nose - neat.

I also noticed there were a lot of naked men in this update!


----------



## KelleyK75

Wonderful pictures of the buildings and statues!!

Yay for finding the Disney store.  

The boar statue is great, and what a fun story to go with it.  

Yum, that chocolate bar looks amazing!!


----------



## sayhello

MEK said:


> Of COURSE you had to stop for a picture!  It would be totally wrong if you didn't!  Great shot of your entire group.


Actually, I was thinking that it doesn't look like the whole group is there.  Kristy, where was the rest of the group?

Sayhello


----------



## missangelalexis

I love the boar statue and the tradition behind it.

I'll say it...MMMM Chocolate! Yum all those gelato pics are making my mouth water!

The Ponte Vecchio shops looks so nice! Great pic of the two of you with the bridge in the background. 

All those statues are beautiful!


----------



## DisneyKid4Life

"the fleur de lis is the symbol of Florence, and also Paris, and of course, New Orleans!" And also Quebec. 

Disney Stores everywhere. 

I think I may need to try Gelato. I honestly have never had it before. Everybody seems to be enjoying it... A LOT!

Oh wow, that bridge looks so cool.


----------



## sayhello

DisneyKid4Life said:


> I think I may need to try Gelato. I honestly have never had it before. Everybody seems to be enjoying it... A LOT!


Gelato is a really creamy, rich ice cream that comes in all sorts of wonderful flavors.  What could be bad?  

Sayhello


----------



## TheMaxRebo

The pig market looks fun - love traditions like that and you can really tell the part that gets rubbed on the statue

I love the idea of the Ponte Vecchio - but not surprised to hear the shops are more expensive there.

Dusty is clearly doing a great job blocking your space ... or trying to hail a ride on a passing boat 

Love how there are just amazing statues out and about in the Piazza della Signoria - the The Rape of the Sabine Women looks really phenomenal and interesting how the real one is outside


----------



## carpenta

The Ponte Vecchio was the only bridge not blown up over the Arno river by the Nazis in WW II. It was saved by the U.S. paratroopers. As you notice all the other bridges are in very good shape although built to mimic the previous bridges. Thank God most of the larger Italian cities were spared  along with the artwork.


----------



## Sarabi's Cubs

sayhello said:


> Actually, I was thinking that it doesn't look like the whole group is there.  Kristy, where was the rest of the group?
> 
> Sayhello



I believe the rest of the group was at Louis Vuitton

Laurie


----------



## Imagineer5

Just got caught up! I am interested to hear your thoughts on Florence vs. Rome! 

The drive sounds very comfortable up there, and the hotel is beautiful! We rented an apartment overlooking the Ponte Vecchio for 3 nights and the location was great.  Andrew still uses his leather wallet he got from the pig market! 

We also walked up to the Piazza Michelangelo where your bus stopped- that view is incredible!


----------



## sayhello

Sarabi's Cubs said:


> I believe the rest of the group was at Louis Vuitton
> 
> Laurie


Aha!  That makes sense!  

Sayhello


----------



## afwdwfan

Mmmmmm.... chocolate.... 

Florence looks like a lovely city.  I really didn't know a whole lot about Florence, specifically, in relation to the history I know about other cities. I've enjoyed seeing some of it in your TR and I've been listening to the podcast about the trip the past couple of days.  They were on Florence on the way in to work this morning, and I heard your name mentioned... congratulations on being a Dis podcast celebrity now.


----------



## khertz

Dugette said:


> Everything is really cool to see, but that gelato looks amazing! I want some right now!



As chilly as it is outside, I can honestly say I want some right now too! It's SOOO good!!



sayhello said:


> I got lost in Florence looking for that boar statue!  (We hurried past it on our way to lunch, and I wanted to go back to rub its nose & get a picture).  Never did make it back there.
> 
> One of the things I loved about the Ponte Vecchio is that I didn't even realize we were on it until we got to the middle where the break in the shops is, and you can see the river!  It just feels like another shop-lined street!
> 
> Sayhello



Luckily the guides marked it for us on the map, because we ended up going back there (and Venchi ) a couple more times.

That's very true about the Ponte Vecchio! It looks so interesting and distinct from a distance, but when you are on it, it just looks like a row of shops on a nondescript street. So cool how your perspective changes. 



MEK said:


> Of COURSE you had to stop for a picture!  It would be totally wrong if you didn't!  Great shot of your entire group.
> 
> That gelato looks amazing!  I think you picked the perfect combo.  Seriously yummy!
> 
> What a cool bridge just line with shops.  How interesting!
> 
> And that boar with his rubbed off nose - neat.
> 
> I also noticed there were a lot of naked men in this update!



We made sure to visit the Disney store in EVERY city. It absolutely felt wrong not to!

I tried a few different combos of gelato, but the dark chocolate and caramel was always a winner. So delicious!

There were quite a lot of naked men in Florence, to be honest. 



KelleyK75 said:


> Wonderful pictures of the buildings and statues!!
> 
> Yay for finding the Disney store.
> 
> The boar statue is great, and what a fun story to go with it.
> 
> Yum, that chocolate bar looks amazing!!



I loved how every city we visited seemed to have a place to do some sort of traditional offering (throwing a coin in the Trevi fountain, rubbing the pig's nose and dropping a coin in the grate, etc.) to ensure your return to that particular city. 

The chocolate from Venchi was some of the best I have ever tasted. YUM!



sayhello said:


> Actually, I was thinking that it doesn't look like the whole group is there.  Kristy, where was the rest of the group?
> 
> Sayhello





Sarabi's Cubs said:


> I believe the rest of the group was at Louis Vuitton
> 
> Laurie



I was going to say shopping!  Seems like a safe bet.



missangelalexis said:


> I love the boar statue and the tradition behind it.
> 
> I'll say it...MMMM Chocolate! Yum all those gelato pics are making my mouth water!
> 
> The Ponte Vecchio shops looks so nice! Great pic of the two of you with the bridge in the background.
> 
> All those statues are beautiful!



The boar statue was a neat little tradition that we were excited to take part in.

The gelato was one of the best things about Italy, if I am being honest! lol It was always such a nice little treat, and it didn't feel as heavy as eating ice cream. So less guilt too.

Thanks! I liked those pictures of us too. Very picturesque background! Our guides always found us great spots for pictures.



DisneyKid4Life said:


> "the fleur de lis is the symbol of Florence, and also Paris, and of course, New Orleans!" And also Quebec.
> 
> Disney Stores everywhere.
> 
> I think I may need to try Gelato. I honestly have never had it before. Everybody seems to be enjoying it... A LOT!
> 
> Oh wow, that bridge looks so cool.



Yes, of course!! 

Gotta love getting to visit a Disney store in every city. Even though there wasn't much difference in the merchandise, it was still fun to say we went to them all.

Gelato is the most heavenly creation. I don't even enjoy regular ice cream as much as I used to! Apparently they sell some at our local stores that is supposed to be good, but we haven't gotten any yet.

The bridge was very cool, and DH got a lot of photos of it, especially at night.



sayhello said:


> Gelato is a really creamy, rich ice cream that comes in all sorts of wonderful flavors.  What could be bad?
> 
> Sayhello



The answer is...NOTHING!!! 



TheMaxRebo said:


> The pig market looks fun - love traditions like that and you can really tell the part that gets rubbed on the statue
> 
> I love the idea of the Ponte Vecchio - but not surprised to hear the shops are more expensive there.
> 
> Dusty is clearly doing a great job blocking your space ... or trying to hail a ride on a passing boat
> 
> Love how there are just amazing statues out and about in the Piazza della Signoria - the The Rape of the Sabine Women looks really phenomenal and interesting how the real one is outside



I loved that we got to take part in a lot of those traditions, like rubbing the nose, throwing a coin in the Trevi fountain, etc. It makes you feel like you're part of the culture for just a brief little moment.

The Ponte Vecchio was very nice to look around, but absolutely way too expensive to buy anything. However, it was cool just to say we walked across such an iconic bridge.

It seemed like out on the streets, Rome was very much about the buildings and architecture, while Florence was ALL about the art! There were statues on display almost everywhere you turned.



carpenta said:


> The Ponte Vecchio was the only bridge not blown up over the Arno river by the Nazis in WW II. It was saved by the U.S. paratroopers. As you notice all the other bridges are in very good shape although built to mimic the previous bridges. Thank God most of the larger Italian cities were spared  along with the artwork.



Really, it is just incredible what these cities have survived. So thankful for that so that we can still experience it all! 



Imagineer5 said:


> Just got caught up! I am interested to hear your thoughts on Florence vs. Rome!
> 
> The drive sounds very comfortable up there, and the hotel is beautiful! We rented an apartment overlooking the Ponte Vecchio for 3 nights and the location was great.  Andrew still uses his leather wallet he got from the pig market!
> 
> We also walked up to the Piazza Michelangelo where your bus stopped- that view is incredible!



I will definitely have to do a long wrap up/comparison post at the end. Each city was so unique and offered a completely different experience!

The motor coach was a fantastic way to make the long drive to Florence. The seats were super comfortable! Being so close to the Ponte Vecchio must have been fantastic. Right in the middle of all the action!



afwdwfan said:


> Mmmmmm.... chocolate....
> 
> Florence looks like a lovely city.  I really didn't know a whole lot about Florence, specifically, in relation to the history I know about other cities. I've enjoyed seeing some of it in your TR and I've been listening to the podcast about the trip the past couple of days.  They were on Florence on the way in to work this morning, and I heard your name mentioned... congratulations on being a Dis podcast celebrity now.



Of all the cities we visited, I knew the most about Rome and the least about Florence, so it was neat to experience something totally brand new. 

Ahh, I was so excited to hear my name mentioned on there by Kevin! We had a great time with the podcast guys, they were all so sweet and welcoming.


----------



## sayhello

khertz said:


> Luckily the guides marked it for us on the map, because we ended up going back there (and Venchi ) a couple more times.


The Guides _marked_ it on the map for me, too!!!   But I made a wrong turn somewhere, and suddenly nothing matched the map anymore.  Maybe they have better maps now.  I kept trying to re-orient myself, but the reality just never matched what I saw on the map.  I finally just gave up, and worried about getting back to the Piazza di Santa Croce in time for the bus back to the ship.  I had plenty of time, so I wasn't *too* worried, but it was a bit stressful, and I didn't enjoy my walk as much as I could have.    Fortunately I have a really excellent sense of direction, and knew the general direction I wanted to get back to, but the locals couldn't help me, since I didn't speak Italian, and the map was worthless.



> That's very true about the Ponte Vecchio! It looks so interesting and distinct from a distance, but when you are on it, it just looks like a row of shops on a nondescript street. So cool how your perspective changes.


Very true!



> I was going to say shopping!  Seems like a safe bet.




Sayhello


----------



## khertz

sayhello said:


> The Guides _marked_ it on the map for me, too!!!   But I made a wrong turn somewhere, and suddenly nothing matched the map anymore.  Maybe they have better maps now.  I kept trying to re-orient myself, but the reality just never matched what I saw on the map.  I finally just gave up, and worried about getting back to the Piazza di Santa Croce in time for the bus back to the ship.  I had plenty of time, so I wasn't *too* worried, but it was a bit stressful, and I didn't enjoy my walk as much as I could have.    Fortunately I have a really excellent sense of direction, and knew the general direction I wanted to get back to, but the locals couldn't help me, since I didn't speak Italian, and the map was worthless.
> 
> Very true!
> 
> 
> 
> Sayhello



Oh man, I can understand being totally stressed, especially if you had to pay attention to time so closely to get back on the ship! I will say that as far as city maps go, we found Rome to be the easiest to follow, Venice to be the most difficult, with Florence falling somewhere in between.


----------



## khertz

*Day 6 Continued:* Saturday September 20th

When I left off, we had been outside of the Palazzo Vecchio admiring the works of art on display in the piazza. Now we were ready to head inside and start our VIP tour! We had to go through a security area here as well, and large bags had to be checked and left behind.




06-134 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-135 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-136 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​We met a different guide who would be leading us on our private tour of the Palazzo Vecchio, Marta. All along this tour, there were lots of references to the Dan Brown novel, Inferno, as a large part of the action takes place at the Palazzo Vecchio. First up to start our tour, Marta unlocked a small door from the courtyard that is featured in the book for us to enter the palace. 




06-137 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 06-138 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-138 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 06-145 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​We went through a narrow walkway and up a set of tight spiral stairs.




06-139 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-141 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-143 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
At the top of the staircase




06-144 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
A Medici lion with a bonus Fleur de Lis!​We made our way into the _Salone dei Cinquecento_, or Room of 500, so called because it was built for the Grand Council to convene with its 500 members. Later, it was used for the Grand Duke Cosimo I to hold court. The walls are covered in enormous frescoes depicting battles and victories by Florence over Pisa and Siena.




06-145 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-146 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
The ceiling




06-149 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​I don’t remember a lot of specifics about the battles depicted, but there was one that Marta told us depicts an epic victory, but really in that battle only one soldier had died, and it had been from a fall off of his horse. Not the impressive battle raging in the fresco!

Also, I noted that Leonardo had started work on some of the frescoes, but they weren’t drying fast enough for his liking, so he tried to speed up the process with fire and only succeeded in melting the paint right off of the walls. Michelangelo was also supposed to paint some of the walls, but before he could start work, he was commissioned to start the Sistine Chapel instead.

As you can see, there was some kind of awards ceremony going on, so we were in the very back of the room. As we were standing around listening to Marta, every time the people at the ceremony would clap, Marco would wave his hand in their direction and thank them for their applause. Love him!




06-150 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​There is a small room off to the side in the back without windows called the _Studiolo _or small study of Francesco I. We could only go in a few at a time, as it was VERY small, and it was covered in paintings, stuccos, and sculptures. There are also hidden cupboards behind some of the paintings.




ABD 06-182 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-151 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-152 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 06-183 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
I may have been trying to sneak into a hidden cupboard!




06-155 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-156 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-157 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​After going up this staircase, we were in the passageway along the back of the Room of 500 and able to look down on all the action from above.




06-158 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​We continued our tour, which led us through several rooms more beautiful and extravagant than the last. Most of them were dedicated to Cosimo’s wife.




06-159 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-160 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​_*Continued in next post...*_


----------



## khertz

*Day 6 Continued:* Saturday September 20th

Finally, we got to something we had all been looking forward tothe secret passageway that is home to Dantes death mask! This is another element featured prominently in _Inferno_, which was pretty cool to see. Even AFTER finding out that it too is just a replica!




06-163 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-166 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-167 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-168 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-169 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-170 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-172 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Hidden Mickey!




06-173 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
I need this at my house! Preferably in black & gold.




06-174 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-176 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Then we entered the Hall of Geographical Maps, a large room covered in, you guessed it, maps! There was also a huge globe in the center of the room.




06-177 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-178 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Another big part of the novel _Inferno _is when Robert Langdon enters a secret passageway behind the map of Armenia. And we got to do the same thing! Here is Marta opening the passageway for us. We got a lot of interested looks from other visitors as they saw us entering here!




06-179 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-180 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-182 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 06-205 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-183 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Overlooking the palace rooftops from the secret passageway




06-184 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Into another secret chamber​We entered the secret room used by Bianca, wife of Francesco (son of Cosimo). The story goes that the two of them met and fell in love while they were each married to someone else. Conveniently, their spouses each had an accident and died, which left them free to marry each other. The room houses a spy window overlooking the Room of 500 so Bianca could watch over her husband as he held court.




06-185 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-186 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​That was the point where Marta was starting to lose a lot of folks with her monotone way of telling stories, but it was a cool room nonetheless. That was the end of the secret passageway part of the tour. 

Next, we were given the option to climb to the top of the bell tower. Because it is a small space up there, they regulate how many people can go up at once by handing out timed tickets. I really didnt want to do it because I didnt think I could handle another 200+ step climb after making a similar one the day before in Orvieto, but then I didnt want to miss out on a spectacular view either. Luckily, we had about 15 minutes before our timed tickets came due, so we had time to sit on some couches in a little waiting room to prepare ourselves physically AND mentally! When it was time, a small group of us started up the steps.




06-187 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Halfway up​Just when I thought my legs were going to give out and I couldnt climb one more step, we made it to the top!




06-189 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-190 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-191 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-192 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​_*Continued in next post...*_


----------



## khertz

*Day 6 Continued:* Saturday September 20th




06-193 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-194 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-195 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-206 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-209 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 06-254 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
The brave few who went to the top!




ABD 06-256 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-226 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Harnessing my inner Katniss Everdeen at an archers window on the way down.​After we got down, we were off for some time on our own to get lunch and walk around. We had a couple of hours before we would be meeting up again to visit the Accademia. We were getting hungry, so we kept alert as we walked to find something we were in the mood for. First up, we stopped in this church.




06-227 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-228 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-229 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-230 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-231 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-232 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​DH was not finding anything that interested him, but I was getting hungry enough that I didnt really care what I ate at that point. We stopped in this little place called Caffe Michelangelo so I could pick up a sandwich.




06-233 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​I didnt really know what I wanted, but the focaccia bread looked delicious, and the man working the counter said he had some fresh roast beef in the back that he could put on it for me. That sounded good, so I told him to dress it the way he thought it should be made. It was delicious! And easy to carry around with us while I ate.




06-234 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Eventually in our walking, we of course ended up here!




06-235 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​I was hoping for some city specific merchandise here for DS, but they only had the same shirt that we had gotten him in Rome but with Firenze on the bottom and nothing else really related to Florence.




06-236 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-237 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​We went back to the pig market to look around since we hadnt had much time to do so earlier. I saw a fleur de lis decorative plate I liked, but DH wasnt crazy about it and neither of us was sure where we would display it, so we didnt buy anything there. Instead, we ended up inside of the church Orsanmichele.




06-238 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-239 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-240 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​We started walking back towards the meeting place in front of the Duomo after that, and ran into Pete & Dustin, who also hadnt eaten yet. So we went with them to a little pizzeria near the Duomo so the two of them and DH could eat something. It was nice to hang out and talk with them, but we were all a little too antsy because we were cutting it close to the meeting time. They all scarfed their pizza down and we hurried over to meet the family right on time.

Dusty had gone a little crazy at the Disney store on the Planes merchandise!




06-241 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​Once everyone arrived at the meeting point, it was time to head over to the Accademia to see one of the most impressive works of art of all time!

*UP NEXT:* Meeting David


----------



## Dugette

Wow, all those pictures inside the palace are so amazing to look at that they don't even seem real. I love that you found a hidden Mickey!

Exploring the secret passageways looks fun!

Anytime there is a staircase with a view, I have to push through the leg burn and see it - almost always worth it (most recently Diamond Head in Hawaii). Glad you made it and got to take all that in!


----------



## rdkeim

So happy I found your Italy trip report!  I've followed all your Disney trips but am mainly a lurker.  I feel like I'm touring Italy right along with you!  Your visit to St. Peters was very touching.  ALL your pictures are amazing!  We're taking a trip for our 35th wedding anniversary and it was between Italy and an Alaskan cruise/land tour.  My husband had his heart set on Alaska so that's what we're going with.  I'm sure it will be wonderful.  But, reading your TR makes me want to go to Italy - someday.....


----------



## MEK

Once again - the view from the bell tower is incredible,  There sheer number of houses and buildings below is almost overwhelming. I bet you're glad you decided to go up.  

What an incredible building to visit.  I wish I could think of some more intelligent comments but I just get distracted by the beauty of the buildings you are visiting and then I can't remember what I just read.  Sheesh!  

I don't think I would do well with a monotone tour guide.  Not good!


----------



## carpenta

rdkeim said:


> So happy I found your Italy trip report!  I've followed all your Disney trips but am mainly a lurker.  I feel like I'm touring Italy right along with you!  Your visit to St. Peters was very touching.  ALL your pictures are amazing!  We're taking a trip for our 35th wedding anniversary and it was between Italy and an Alaskan cruise/land tour.  My husband had his heart set on Alaska so that's what we're going with.  I'm sure it will be wonderful.  But, reading your TR makes me want to go to Italy - someday.....



been to both and Italy hands down.....we loved it so much we have been back five times.


----------



## Imagineer5

Beautiful - glad you decided to climb up the tower.  The tour sounds really great with how much you were able to see.  I think I need to finally read Inferno lol!


----------



## DisneyKid4Life

Oooh, that initial walkway look like I might feel a little claustrophobic. 

The whole concept of a death mask is both fascinating and unsettling all at the same time.

WOW. Great catch on the Hidden Mickey!! 

Haha, I guess the secret passageway isn't so secret anymore. That is really cool though.

Wow, those views from the Bell Tower. Amazing!!

I just realized that so much Italian sounds very Harry Potter-ish.


----------



## sayhello

Wow!  I had no idea the Palazzo Vecchio was so spectacular!  Really amazing.  DEFINITELY on my list for when I go back!  And the view from the tower - totally breathtaking!  

Sayhello


----------



## missangelalexis

The 200+ step climb must have been brutal! But it seems like it was worth, the view is breathtaking!

Love the paintings in the Disney store, so cute!


----------



## khertz

Dugette said:


> Wow, all those pictures inside the palace are so amazing to look at that they don't even seem real. I love that you found a hidden Mickey!
> 
> Exploring the secret passageways looks fun!
> 
> Anytime there is a staircase with a view, I have to push through the leg burn and see it - almost always worth it (most recently Diamond Head in Hawaii). Glad you made it and got to take all that in!



It was stimulation overload in there, but absolutely beautiful. DH made fun of me for pointing out that hidden Mickey and insisting on a picture, but I just couldn't pass that up!

Oh my gosh, Diamond Head was my first experience in nauseating hikes, especially up those huge staircases! Ever since making it to the top of there a few years ago, I just can't pass up the promise of a beautiful view even if the climb there seems nearly impossible. Thank goodness it's so much easier going back down!!!



rdkeim said:


> So happy I found your Italy trip report!  I've followed all your Disney trips but am mainly a lurker.  I feel like I'm touring Italy right along with you!  Your visit to St. Peters was very touching.  ALL your pictures are amazing!  We're taking a trip for our 35th wedding anniversary and it was between Italy and an Alaskan cruise/land tour.  My husband had his heart set on Alaska so that's what we're going with.  I'm sure it will be wonderful.  But, reading your TR makes me want to go to Italy - someday.....



I'm glad you found me! I definitely want to visit Alaska for myself one day, but Italy was absolutely the bigger draw for me. I'm so glad we were able to take this trip now, and I sincerely hope you are able to get there someday too. It's one of the most amazing experiences of my entire life, after getting married and having my son! Send your DH over here to the TR, it might make him decide to put Alaska off for a bit longer and try Italy first! 



MEK said:


> Once again - the view from the bell tower is incredible,  There sheer number of houses and buildings below is almost overwhelming. I bet you're glad you decided to go up.
> 
> What an incredible building to visit.  I wish I could think of some more intelligent comments but I just get distracted by the beauty of the buildings you are visiting and then I can't remember what I just read.  Sheesh!
> 
> I don't think I would do well with a monotone tour guide.  Not good!



Once making it up there, I was definitely glad I had decided to make the climb. The view was breathtaking! It's hard to comprehend from the ground how densely packed Florence is. 

 No worries, I found it so overwhelming that I had a hard time keeping up with notes sometimes, though I did the best I could and I supplement with Wikipedia when needed. I really wish I could have just videod the entire trip and had all of the wealth of information the step-on guides gave us in each city to refer to whenever I wanted. There is just SO much history, it's impossible to remember it all as a tourist!

Yeah, she was not the best, but I still really enjoyed the VIP tour. It was kind of funny to see so many people giving us looks as we went in through the map room entrance and wondering how we were getting to do that when they weren't.



Imagineer5 said:


> Beautiful - glad you decided to climb up the tower.  The tour sounds really great with how much you were able to see.  I think I need to finally read Inferno lol!



I read Inferno when it first came out, and I was kicking myself for not reading it again right before the trip. There is so much of Florence in that book that I couldn't picture reading it the first time having never been there. Now I guess I'll have to go back and read it again. 



DisneyKid4Life said:


> Oooh, that initial walkway look like I might feel a little claustrophobic.
> 
> The whole concept of a death mask is both fascinating and unsettling all at the same time.
> 
> WOW. Great catch on the Hidden Mickey!!
> 
> Haha, I guess the secret passageway isn't so secret anymore. That is really cool though.
> 
> Wow, those views from the Bell Tower. Amazing!!
> 
> I just realized that so much Italian sounds very Harry Potter-ish.



It was EXTREMELY tight going up that staircase! A little disorienting too because it was such a tight, narrow spiral. I was grateful to get to the top, that's for sure.

The death mask is definitely weird but cool. It's an interesting way to preserve the past, I guess? 

DH gave me such a hard time for that, but I mean, REALLY??? You find a hidden Mickey in Florence and DON'T take a picture? Blasphemous! 

The look on people's faces when our guide opened up that map to reveal the passageway was incredible. I don't think any of them knew it was there! 

The view was amazing, and absolutely worth the intense leg burn. 



sayhello said:


> Wow!  I had no idea the Palazzo Vecchio was so spectacular!  Really amazing.  DEFINITELY on my list for when I go back!  And the view from the tower - totally breathtaking!
> 
> Sayhello



It was a beautiful palace, and I loved that we really got to explore the depths of it and not just the rooms open to the public. It was a great tour!



missangelalexis said:


> The 200+ step climb must have been brutal! But it seems like it was worth, the view is breathtaking!
> 
> Love the paintings in the Disney store, so cute!



It was awful at the time, but so worth it for that amazing view! 

We quickly learned that the Disney stores are pretty much your run of the mill Disney store found at malls across America, but it was still so fun to go in and just see the Italian touches they had added in their decorating.


----------



## KelleyK75

I feel like I repeat myself a lot with my comments on this TR, but every update I think Wow, what beautiful architecture and pictures.    Love the Italian touches in the Disney store.  And how fun for Dusty to find so much with the Dusty character.  We love Planes.


----------



## Sarabi's Cubs

I'm loving the detail about the Palazzo Vecchio!  This was the morning I kind of hit a wall and ended up hanging out in the piazza with some other adventurers.  I just needed to sit down!  I was sorry that I missed some of the Inferno details, so it's nice to see them here!

Laurie


----------



## khertz

KelleyK75 said:


> I feel like I repeat myself a lot with my comments on this TR, but every update I think Wow, what beautiful architecture and pictures.    Love the Italian touches in the Disney store.  And how fun for Dusty to find so much with the Dusty character.  We love Planes.



I totally understand, that's exactly how I felt during the entire trip as we walked around each city! DS is a HUGE fan of Planes, so it was pretty funny to end up with a guide named Dusty who loved taking advantage of Dusty Crophopper merchandise.  DS got a big kick out of it when we told him our guide's name was Dusty!



Sarabi's Cubs said:


> I'm loving the detail about the Palazzo Vecchio!  This was the morning I kind of hit a wall and ended up hanging out in the piazza with some other adventurers.  I just needed to sit down!  I was sorry that I missed some of the Inferno details, so it's nice to see them here!
> 
> Laurie



It was definitely a lot of walking on that trip. My feet start to ache a little thinking about it! The Palazzo Vecchio was a very interesting tour, and it was really cool to see a lot of the places where the action of Inferno happened.


----------



## khertz

*Day 6 Continued:* Saturday September 20th

We walked over to the Accademia and past the enormous line of people waiting to get in. We did have to wait a few minutes ourselves for Elena to run in and get the tickets. Usually they get them the day before, but because of the ice storm, they had been unable to get them in advance for us. Talk about a small world. While we were standing there waiting, Marco sees a guy walking down the street that he knew back from doing the International Program at Disney when they had worked at Alfredo’s together!

Eventually, we made it inside and into the first gallery where there were a few paintings and the replica of the Rape of the Sabine Women statue.




06-245 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-246 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-248 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Then, we turned a corner and down the hallway leading to the David, there were some of Michelangelo’s unfinished sculptures.




06-249 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-250 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-251 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-252 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​But then, it was time for what we were all really there for. The David! I believe it was only pretty recently that they started letting people take photos of it, so no sneaky pics needed here, thank goodness! DH took about a hundred photos of this piece, but I painstakingly chose a few to share with you. It was hard to choose!




06-255 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-256 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-257 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-258 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-261 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-263 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-264 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-265 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-267 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​I can’t even tell you how incredible it is to see this work of beauty in person! It is absolutely breathtaking. Again, there’s just no way to describe accurately what it’s like to see something with your own two eyes after seeing it in photos and textbooks.

But that doesn’t mean we can’t have a little fun with it…




ABD 06-283 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​After getting our fill of the David, we walked through a couple more rooms before making it to the gift shop.

_*Continued in next post...*_


----------



## khertz

*Day 6 Continued:* Saturday September 20th




06-268 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-269 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Once in the gift shop, we found a small Christmas ornament with a fleur de lis on it that we bought. Since we were being sent out on our own for the evening, instead of having a concierge table at the hotel for suggestions from the guides, they hung around there for whoever needed them. Dusty gave us a dinner recommendation for dinner that he told us would completely made up for the poor food quality we had experienced at Royal in Rome. 

The first thing we needed to do for the evening was head to Mass. I was kind of intrigued by the idea of attending Mass in Italian, but it just so happened that we had the evening on our own and the Duomo had a 5 pm Mass in English. So we walked over there first. We entered on the side of the church and there was a marked walkway over to the chapel where Mass would be held.




06-271 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​We took our seats in the pretty full chapel and just had to laugh at the completely oblivious woman walking around snapping pictures on her iPad until one of the security guards came to let her know she had to leave the area if she wasn’t there for Mass. It was like she turned around and saw us all sitting there for the first time, and she hurried off.

There was something kind of exciting about attending Mass in such an old and amazing cathedral in Florence. Definitely an experience I never could have imagined having! Once Mass was over, we were able to take a few photos. I think you have to pay to go inside as a tourist unless you are going for Mass, so it was kind of like a little sneak peek.




06-272 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-274 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-275 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​We had some time to kill once we left there before the restaurant we were heading to open for dinner at 7 pm, so we went back to the Disney store. Even though it wasn’t Florence-specific, having seen Dusty earlier with all his Dusty Crophopper stuff made us want to go back and get something for DS. We ended up getting him this stuffed Dusty.




06-276 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​We spent the rest of the hour wandering around in and out of shops before finally ending up at our destination for the night, Acqua al 2. Spoiler alert: this was the best meal of our trip, possibly the best meal of my entire life! 




06-278 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




06-279 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​It was a tiny little place, and we were seated in the back room where there were only a few tables. We were back in the corner kind of by ourselves, which was really nice, but the restaurant, and that room filled up quickly. Apparently, it’s a good place to have reservations for, but since we were there so early, we didn’t have one and it wasn’t a problem. 

First up, we were brought a platter of bruschetta along with a bowl of tomatoes, and one that I think might have been paté, but I really have no idea. I just know it tasted good! 




06-282 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​The menu here was entirely in Italian, which was a little intimidating. But our waitress was willing to help us translate, and Dusty had given us some direction on what to order. We ended up going with his suggestions, and it didn’t steer us wrong! He had suggested the pasta tasting where they bring out 5 different types of pasta to try. He thought we would both have to order a tasting, but the waitress said we could order just one to share. 

The pastas began coming out soon enough, and they were perfectly paced! We had just enough time to try each one and rave about how delicious it was before the next one came out.




06-283 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
First up, a large noodle pasta in a broccoli sauce​Our second pasta was bowties in a zucchini sauce which is unfortunately the only one we forgot to get a photo of. Neither of us are fans of zucchini, but for me, Show No Fear meant more than just crossing Roman streets, it also meant showing no fear with the food! I tried so many things I wouldn’t normally want to eat on this trip, but especially this meal!




06-284 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Macaroni in a vodka tomato sauce




06-285 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Gnocchi in vegetable ragout




06-286 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Long tube pasta in eggplant sauce​Every one of these pastas was SO good! There wasn’t a single one that we didn’t scrape the plate for. And I really don’t think any one of them would have been something I would have thought to order a whole plate of from the menu. Once we were done, we said we maybe should have each ordered a tasting to be able to try even more pastas!

For our main course, we again went with Dusty’s suggestion and both ordered the balsamic steaks. When these came out, I couldn’t believe what huge cuts of filet they were! And they were drowning in balsamic, which I thought might be too much. I was starting to second guess my choice. Until I took the first bite!




06-287 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Oh. My. Gosh. Honestly, the BEST meal I have ever eaten! Every single bite was so delicious! The best part about the menu is that you can order tastings of every course: salads, antipasti, pasta, mains, desserts, etc. We were talking about possibly doing the dessert tasting after, but we were stuffed after all that pasta and steak. Such an amazing meal! 

We walked back to the hotel along the Arno River, gushing about how happy we were that we had not only decided to take this trip, but that we had been lucky enough to join this particular DIS Exclusive departure and how much fun we were having. 

Once we got back to the room, we took a few minutes to Skype with DS before showering and getting to bed. We had another full day of fun in Florence with a side trip to Pisa ahead of us!

*UP NEXT:* The Uffizi Gallery


----------



## jcb

Aqua al 2 is our favorite Italian place in D.C. as well.

But on a more ridiculous note, did the Academia gift shop still have that horrible pink copy of the David on display?

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=45017888&postcount=720


----------



## Dugette

How cool to see the David! 

That dinner sounds amazing! Especially that pasta tasting course!


----------



## Imagineer5

Mmmm dinner looks amazing!! Good for you for being adventurous when eating too!! I am SOO picky at home but on vacation I do try to taste everything.  In Italy I had a plate of beef carpaccio that was delicious, despite not eating meat and never, ever beef, at home! LOL.  I don't like zucchini either!  but your meal looks great, and that is so cool to be able to look back on it as possibly the best meal ever! 

Seeing the David is so cool, your photos are fantastic of course!


----------



## KelleyK75

That's awesome that you were able to see the David.  I bet that was amazing to see in person.  The church is beautiful that you were at for Mass.  I'm sure that was a really neat experience to be there.

My nephews love Planes, too.  I personally think both Planes and Planes Fire and Rescue are really cute also!  

Wow your meal looks amazing!!


----------



## missangelalexis

Amazing pictures. Can't even imagine how surreal it must have been to see The David in person! Haha love that last pic of you covering David, so funny!

Attending Mass in Italy must have been such a great experience. I love the pictures.

That dinner looks AMAZING! I'm glad it ended up being your favorite.


----------



## Sarabi's Cubs

jcb said:


> Aqua al 2 is our favorite Italian place in D.C. as well.
> 
> But on a more ridiculous note, did the Academia gift shop still have that horrible pink copy of the David on display?
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=45017888&postcount=720



And thank you Jack for telling me there is one in DC!  Brian and I regretted not going in Florence, but I ate there twice on a trip to DC recently.  I had the balsamic filet and my friend had the blueberry and they did not disappoint!  We shared the pasta tasting too.  Incredible!

Laurie


----------



## DisneyKid4Life

WOW. No other words. I'm certainly no art expert and probably couldn't tell the difference between a work of art and a paint by numbers, but I think pretty much everybody has heard of Michelangelos David. Talk about iconic.

Oh Lord. Not only a woman snapping pictures before a Mass, but the absolute unforgivable cardinal sin... on an iPad.


----------



## stacy~**

Kristy!  I am still here reading.  I got really far behind but I have spent the last week or so committing to getting caught up (I am actually a few updates behind still but at least I am on the same day as you so I figured that was close enough to comment.).

Since I have done such a mass reading I am not going to make any specific comments (because I have too many) but just wanted to say that this trip seems so amazing!  The history and beauty behind all these buildings is breathtaking.  

I really think I have to look into doing a ABD trip sometime.  Do you have another one planned or a timeframe for one?


----------



## courtneybelle

There are so many fake Davids in Florence, it's kind of amusing to me 

The inside of the Palazzo Vecchio looks so cool!! And those ceilings are amazing.

Climbing is tough but it's worth it for those amazing views of the city!

I loved Orsanmichele! If I recall correctly, it was once a grain market 

Yeah, when I was there in March, we weren't allowed to take photos of it. I was amazing at how big the statue was!

I'm DYING at that picture of you with the sign 

I really wish I could have gone to the Duomo for mass. We went to Santa Maria Novella which was great but the Duomo is just perfection to me. Also so many things got lost in translationat one point my friend thought it was the Our Father, so she grabbed my hand, but after about a minute we realized it was the Nicene Creedcrazy Americans.

That meal looks absolutely amazing!! I would have loved that pasta tasting, and the steak looks unreal.


----------



## Cousin Orville

I'm enjoying reading your report.  Wonderful photos of Florence - one of my favorite cities.  Looking forward to seeing your pictures of Venice!


----------



## MEK

khertz said:


> ABD 06-283 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​



  Cute picture!  

Beautiful pictures of David.  I don't know how you managed to pick your favs if you had that many to choose from!  I would probably post them all.  

I really didn't know Michelangelo had unfinished works.  It totally makes sense, just never thought about it. 

I had to chuckle at the iPad lady being totally oblivious to mass getting ready to start.  Imagine the sudden realization that mass is what church is for.  

Your dinner really does look amazing.  

And yay for a Disney Store visit!


----------



## jcb

Sarabi's Cubs said:


> And thank you Jack for telling me there is one in DC!  Brian and I regretted not going in Florence, but I ate there twice on a trip to DC recently.  I had the balsamic filet and my friend had the blueberry and they did not disappoint!  We shared the pasta tasting too.  Incredible!
> 
> Laurie



I'm glad to hear it lived up to expectations.


----------



## khertz

jcb said:


> Aqua al 2 is our favorite Italian place in D.C. as well.
> 
> But on a more ridiculous note, did the Academia gift shop still have that horrible pink copy of the David on display?
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=45017888&postcount=720



We were thinking of taking a trip to D.C. early next year, and I am almost regretting that we changed our minds to go somewhere else because I would LOVE to be able to eat there again without having to cross the ocean! 

Oh my gosh, that is horrendous!! I definitely don't remember seeing that, thank goodness. Why would they even have that on display? It's hideous!!



Dugette said:


> How cool to see the David!
> 
> That dinner sounds amazing! Especially that pasta tasting course!



It was truly amazing to see something so famous right in front of me.

Dinner was definitely amazing. I'm so glad Dusty "owed" us a good meal and recommended that place! 



Imagineer5 said:


> Mmmm dinner looks amazing!! Good for you for being adventurous when eating too!! I am SOO picky at home but on vacation I do try to taste everything.  In Italy I had a plate of beef carpaccio that was delicious, despite not eating meat and never, ever beef, at home! LOL.  I don't like zucchini either!  but your meal looks great, and that is so cool to be able to look back on it as possibly the best meal ever!
> 
> Seeing the David is so cool, your photos are fantastic of course!



I am a picky eater too, so I tried my best to go outside of my comfort zone when we were in Italy. I didn't go so far as to try squid ink pasta, but I like to think I did very well considering how I am normally. Carpaccio was another thing I tried and liked! I have seen it on so many Top Chef episodes and thought to myself, "Who would want to eat THAT?!" 

Thanks! The David is very photogenic. Such a beautiful piece of history.



KelleyK75 said:


> That's awesome that you were able to see the David.  I bet that was amazing to see in person.  The church is beautiful that you were at for Mass.  I'm sure that was a really neat experience to be there.
> 
> My nephews love Planes, too.  I personally think both Planes and Planes Fire and Rescue are really cute also!
> 
> Wow your meal looks amazing!!



It was truly amazing to be feet away from it and to be able to appreciate it from all sides. I was really amazed by how big it was! 

It was very cool to be able to experience Mass inside such an iconic church, though I think attending services at any of the beautiful churches would have been an experience in themselves. It's hard to go wrong for Catholic services in Italy!

DS just looooooves all things Planes, so it only made sense to get him something Dusty Crophopper. 



missangelalexis said:


> Amazing pictures. Can't even imagine how surreal it must have been to see The David in person! Haha love that last pic of you covering David, so funny!
> 
> Attending Mass in Italy must have been such a great experience. I love the pictures.
> 
> That dinner looks AMAZING! I'm glad it ended up being your favorite.



When you turn the corner and see the David down the hall in front of you, it truly takes your breath away for a second. It was really an incredible moment! The guides were great about staging those little funny moments, and I love that Marco chose me for this one!

It was great getting to attend Mass in such an iconic church. When people think of Florence, they think of that skyline with the Duomo! So to be inside of there for services was really incredible.

I still fantasize about that dinner. Every last bite was so delicious! 



Sarabi's Cubs said:


> And thank you Jack for telling me there is one in DC!  Brian and I regretted not going in Florence, but I ate there twice on a trip to DC recently.  I had the balsamic filet and my friend had the blueberry and they did not disappoint!  We shared the pasta tasting too.  Incredible!
> 
> Laurie



I was feeling adventurous but not adventurous enough to try that blueberry steak! Maybe if we ever get to eat there in D.C. (or back in Florence! ) I will give it a try. Some people at the table next to us had gotten it and they all seemed to enjoy it.



DisneyKid4Life said:


> WOW. No other words. I'm certainly no art expert and probably couldn't tell the difference between a work of art and a paint by numbers, but I think pretty much everybody has heard of Michelangelos David. Talk about iconic.
> 
> Oh Lord. Not only a woman snapping pictures before a Mass, but the absolute unforgivable cardinal sin... on an iPad.



That was just it, it's SO iconic! To be able to stand so close I could almost touch it and take in every detail was an incredibly moving moment. 

Between iPad photographers and selfie sticks galore, I was losing my hope for humanity!


----------



## khertz

stacy~** said:


> Kristy!  I am still here reading.  I got really far behind but I have spent the last week or so committing to getting caught up (I am actually a few updates behind still but at least I am on the same day as you so I figured that was close enough to comment.).
> 
> Since I have done such a mass reading I am not going to make any specific comments (because I have too many) but just wanted to say that this trip seems so amazing!  The history and beauty behind all these buildings is breathtaking.
> 
> I really think I have to look into doing a ABD trip sometime.  Do you have another one planned or a timeframe for one?



No worries, I have been falling behind on DIS time lately, so I know how that goes. I'm glad you had a chance to catch up a little!

It was really fantastic to spend a week immersed in such rich history, everywhere we turned. I feel so lucky to have had the opportunity to experience this trip with such great people!

We are definitely not done with ABD, but we don't have anything specific planned at this time. It will probably be at least a year or so before we go on another one. I am really excited about the addition of Spain, as that's somewhere I'd love to go, but I'm also very interested in the adventures to Greece, Scotland, and London/Paris.



courtneybelle said:


> There are so many fake Davids in Florence, it's kind of amusing to me
> 
> The inside of the Palazzo Vecchio looks so cool!! And those ceilings are amazing.
> 
> Climbing is tough but it's worth it for those amazing views of the city!
> 
> I loved Orsanmichele! If I recall correctly, it was once a grain market
> 
> Yeah, when I was there in March, we weren't allowed to take photos of it. I was amazing at how big the statue was!
> 
> I'm DYING at that picture of you with the sign
> 
> I really wish I could have gone to the Duomo for mass. We went to Santa Maria Novella which was great but the Duomo is just perfection to me. Also so many things got lost in translationat one point my friend thought it was the Our Father, so she grabbed my hand, but after about a minute we realized it was the Nicene Creedcrazy Americans.
> 
> That meal looks absolutely amazing!! I would have loved that pasta tasting, and the steak looks unreal.



There really were fake Davids EVERYWHERE! It's definitely their claim to fame, I guess. 

The Palazzo Vecchio was really fun to tour. It's hard to imagine that kind of opulence being an everyday kind of thing. So many tough climbs in just a few days was rough, but absolutely worth it once we got to the top.

I think one of the guides told us they are allowing photos now because they don't know how much longer it will be around, which makes me incredibly sad to think about. But the stress is getting to the marble, and it is oxidizing. 

I would have loved going to Mass anywhere, but it was really amazing to be able to go in the cathedral. I would have liked a traditional Mass in Italian to experience that, but it was nice in English too.

Ooh, that meal. My mouth still waters when I think about it. 



Cousin Orville said:


> I'm enjoying reading your report.  Wonderful photos of Florence - one of my favorite cities.  Looking forward to seeing your pictures of Venice!



Florence is such a beautiful city! We really loved being on a special ABD trip that allowed us to spend more than just a day there. 



MEK said:


> Cute picture!
> 
> Beautiful pictures of David.  I don't know how you managed to pick your favs if you had that many to choose from!  I would probably post them all.
> 
> I really didn't know Michelangelo had unfinished works.  It totally makes sense, just never thought about it.
> 
> I had to chuckle at the iPad lady being totally oblivious to mass getting ready to start.  Imagine the sudden realization that mass is what church is for.
> 
> Your dinner really does look amazing.
> 
> And yay for a Disney Store visit!



Thanks!  I loved that the guides pulled pretty much everyone aside at some point for those silly photos, and I really appreciated that Marco took me for that one! One of the funniest!

It was hard to pick, but we managed.  It's so photogenic!

She was explaining to us on some of them that they are unfinished because once he started and made a mistake, that's it. Or, whoever commissioned it decided they wanted him to start something else instead.

I couldn't believe she was totally not paying attention like that, with all of the people crowded into the seats for mass. I'm sure she was embarrassed once she realized!!



jcb said:


> I'm glad to hear it lived up to expectations.


----------



## khertz

*Day 7:* Sunday September 21st

On our last morning in Florence, we woke up at 7:45 am and went down to have some breakfast. There was a short line of people waiting for tables, but we saw Grant & Lesley at a 4-top so we asked if they minded a little company. They didn’t, so we were able to sit with them instead of having to wait for a table. We chatted a bit about what we had been doing on our own time, and what we were planning to do for the day, since the activities were a little less organized today.

At 9, we met up with the guides in the lobby and anyone else who wanted to visit the Uffizi Gallery. This would be an “on our own” tour, so we wouldn’t have a guide explaining any of the artwork to us. Dusty explained as we walked over that the most famous works of art to check out here were _Birth of Venus_ and _The Primavera_ (or _Spring_) by Botticelli, and a painting by Michelangelo called _Doni Tondo_ (or _The Holy Family_). 

Before we got to the gallery, we passed an art installation on one of the streets where it looked like statues of people walking up the sides of buildings. Dusty had seen it while out walking the night before, so he made sure to point it out for us along the way.




07-001 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




07-004 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 07-003 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 07-004 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Again, we walked across the Ponte Vecchio to get to the gallery, but none of the shops were open yet, so it was nice and quiet as we strolled across it.




07-006 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




07-008 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




07-010 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




07-012 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
More art installation




07-013 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Mary still watches you on the street corners in Florence!​Soon enough, we made it to the Uffizi courtyard, which was definitely a lot less populated than we had found it on our walking tour of the city the day before.




07-014 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 07-011 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
The Uffizi crew!​I should mention quickly what everyone else was doing while we were out browsing some famous works of art. Well, after reading as much as you have, you should be able to guess. Shopping!




ABD 07-028 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Kevin & John visit a wholesale jeweler when they are in town, and this morning they had invited anyone who wanted to go to meet them there at 10 am to shop. I actually would have been interested in joining, had it not overlapped with Uffizi because I had been looking forward to doing that as well. 

I guess to say they were all shopping would be misleading. Some were just waiting!! Lol




ABD 07-030 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Back over at the Uffizi, we were heading inside. Although we did not have a guide for this activity, we could have purchased the audio guide. DH and I didn’t, thinking we would just look around at whatever interested us. We went into the first room, which had several interesting crucifixes on display.




07-016 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




07-018 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​The way the Gallery is set up is that there are 2 floors, each with a long hallway down the center filled with paintings and statues. Off of the hallways are several rooms with different groups of artwork. Some of the rooms can be walked through without having to go back into the central hallway, but some will eventually funnel you back to the hallway. Some rooms are roped off so that you can poke your head in and look around, but you can’t physically enter. 




07-020 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
The central hallway




07-021 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




07-024 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




07-026 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




07-031 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​We entered the Botticelli room fairly soon after getting to the gallery, and it was easy to spot _Birth of Venus_ right away because that’s where everyone was gathered. The painting itself was behind glass, but it was still so beautiful to see such a famous painting up close!




07-036 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Next to the painting, there was a small 3D type model of it for those who are visually impaired to feel and get a mental image of the painting. Having never seen something like that before, I thought that was pretty cool!




07-038 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




07-044 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Also in this room was _The Primavera_, also known as _Spring_, by Botticelli as well.




07-048 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




07-051 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
_Madonna and Child_ by Botticelli​*Continued in next post...*


----------



## OKW Lover

You definitely made the less expensive choice that day!


----------



## khertz

*Day 7 Continued:* Sunday September 21st




07-061 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




07-066 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
_Annunciation _by Leonardo da Vinci




07-076 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
_The Baptism of Christ_ by Leonardo da Vinci




07-082 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
The ceiling in the next room




07-084 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​This is one of those rooms I mentioned not being able to go inside. 




07-088 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




07-089 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




07-101 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
I thought this one was cool because its a drawing, which you dont see much of in the art galleries.​We entered a room full of sculptures next, which was interesting. Some full sculptures were on display, but a lot were just busts.




07-111 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




07-114 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




07-117 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Next went into the room of Michelangelo and the Florentine painters. There was a huge sculpture in the center of the room called _Sleeping Ariadne_ that was hard not to notice first. Its from the third century!




07-121 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




07-124 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​The other major contender in the room is the _Doni Tondo_, or _Holy Family_, by Michelangelo.




07-134 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




07-144 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




07-152 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​At the end of the corridor, we came across a statue that looked familiar. It was a copy of _Laocoön and His Sons_, a sculpture we had seen in the Vatican museums.




07-168 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




07-169 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​The Uffizi Gallery had a small café with a courtyard overlooking the Palazzo Vecchio. It was nice to step outside for a moment of fresh air and beautiful views.




07-172 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




07-173 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




07-174 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 07-022 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Dusty & Marco having a little fun!​We went back inside and found ourselves moving a little quicker through the next floor of galleries. We enjoy art museums, but we are the kind of people who will stop and look at everything at the beginning of the tour, and then get overloaded and move much more quickly as we get towards the end. Lol DH wasnt taking as many pictures as he had been before, but he decided this one was worthy of a photo. He posted it on Facebook later and I think Pete was the one who saw it on a later bus ride and got a kick out of it.




07-179 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Did I forget to mention it was a front AND back portrait??




07-180 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




07-184 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​_*Continued in next post...*_


----------



## khertz

*Day 7 Continued:* Sunday September 21st




07-186 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
An interesting scale model of Florence​Eventually we made it to the gift shop to look around before heading out. We didnt buy any, but we found it very interesting that they had Italian versions of Dr. Seuss books on sale.




07-187 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​I ended up finding a red leather glasses case stamped with a fleur de lis that I bought and love using. Once we left the Uffizi Gallery, we decided to head back over to Venchi for some chocolates to bring home. We were kind of regretting not having bought some earlier, and that needed to be rectified!




07-188 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




07-189 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​We ended up leaving with a 20 Euro bag full of chocolates! They were REALLY good though. The only thing I regret getting was so much of the extra extra dark chocolates. I love dark chocolate, so I thought the darker the better, right? Not really. Its a little bitter at the end. So I still have a few pieces of 75% and 80% dark chocolates in my fridge but I am saving them for when we get some good gelato and Im going to chop it up to sprinkle on top. But because of the amount of sweets we have all been consuming, I doubt that will happen until after the holidays. 

Anyway, we had a little time before we were supposed to meet up with everyone for lunch, so we ended up back at the Duomo where we sat, talked, people watched, and ate a few chocolates. I think we even met up with Pat around there and talked about what he had been doing that morning.




07-190 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




07-191 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




07-192 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




07-193 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




07-195 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Soon enough, Marco and the rest of the family made it to the meeting point, and it was time to head over to lunch. And oh what a lunch it would be!

*UP NEXT:* Trattoria San Lorenzo


----------



## khertz

OKW Lover said:


> You definitely made the less expensive choice that day!



 I don't doubt that at all! I'm sure Dustin was very happy when I said I'd rather go to the Uffizi than to the jewelry shop!


----------



## Dugette

Lots of famous art, very cool! But, even better, yummy chocolate!  Coincidentally, I was eating Lindt truffles (one extra dark one) while reading your updates!


----------



## Cousin Orville

That shopping excursion looks like high danger


----------



## OKW Lover

Cousin Orville said:


> That shopping excursion looks like high danger



Oh it was.  It certainly was.


----------



## KelleyK75

Love the statues of people walking up the sides of buildings.  Those are pretty cool looking!    All of the statues and portraits are really beautiful!  And yes, the one with the birds is, um, interesting.  

The Dr Seuss books are neat to see in another language.  

And yum, the chocolate I bet was amazing.  That sounds like a great idea to keep the bitter ones and sprinkle it on gelato.   

Can't wait to hear about your lunch.


----------



## DisneyKid4Life

Well of course they didn't mind you joining them for breakfast. You're all family after all. 

The art installation is pretty cool, but I have to admit. If I'd seen that at night I think I'd be a little freaked out. Actually, A LOT freaked out. 

Ha, interesting that the gallery gift shop had Dr. Seuss.


----------



## morgan98

Just as an FYI...

The Doni Tondo does not mean Holy Family.  Tondo in Italian means round (rotonda, rotondo) and the Doni family is the family that commissioned Michaelangelo to paint the painting.

No big deal in the scheme of things, but just something else about the painting.


----------



## missangelalexis

That's some cool art Dusty pointed out to you guys!

Wow, the 3d model next to the painting is such a cool concept!

So many beautiful paintings and sculptures.

Can't go wrong with chocolate! Love your idea to use some on gelato.


----------



## courtneybelle

Great shots of the Uffizi! I love that they have the 3D model of the Birth of Venus for the visually impaired.

Venchi  I really should have bought more to bring home, but at the time I hadn't ever traveled internationally and was paranoid about getting into trouble at customs. Now I know it wouldn't have been a problemhindsight is 20/20.


----------



## WebmasterKathy

I'm still loving reliving the trip through your eyes, Kristy!

And, yeah... the jeweler had a pretty nice sales day. Seems to have been a pattern in all of Kevin's shopping outings.


----------



## MEK




----------



## TheMaxRebo

Think I fell behind a big - so taking advantage of the holiday break to catch up!

Must have been so cool to see The David in person and it is great you can take pictures of it now.  I found the fact they had the unfinished sculptures there too very interesting ... Were they ones that he wasn't happy with and that is why he stopped or did he multi-task and work on multiple ones at once and just didn't get to finish those?

That is great that you got to go to mass in Florence.  I've gone to mass at St. Patrick's in NYC which has a bit of the same thing of tourists taking pictures while others are there for mass.  There they keep them to the back but you can still hear them talking and stuff.  

That meal at Aqua al 2 sounds amazing!  Love the idea of a pasta tasting and neat that they do tastings of all the courses as well.  I thought the same thing you did when I saw the picture that it looked like too much balsamic and would overpower the steak, but obviously they know what they are doing 

Those outdoor art installations are pretty cool!

I recall from the Podcast Pete and Kevin and John talked a bit about the wholesale jewelry store and that it is like an unmarked building and you have to kinda know it is there - also sounds like the prices were legit pretty good as someone said they saw a similar piece while vacationing in the Caribbean and it was quite a bit more there vs. in Italy

I really like the Doni Tondo as it seems a bit more casual take on the Holy Family if that makes sense ... like, no halo over Mary or anything and more just them as a family which is kinda cool

Love the Italian Dr. Suess books ... like that it isn't just regular green ham, but prosciutto 

Hope you had a wonderful holiday!


----------



## afwdwfan

I've finally had a chance to read your last 3 updates... and wow.  Your time in Florence looks amazing.  I mean when you get to see a famous work of art like the David and then you're following that up by going to a gallery where you're "just" looking at some less famous works by Da Vinci and Michaelangelo... well, I think you made the right call to skip out on the jewelry store.  How often do you get to walk around an art gallery full of works from artists like them?


----------



## amazingact21

Sorry for being so absent on this report, Kristy. I have been slowing playing catch up on all your updates, and I wanted to let you know I'm up to the start of your Florence leg. Everything has just sounded so incredible so far. The history you have been able to see; the art, the culture, and the food! Oh, the food has made my mouth water. I almost wept tears of envy when I saw your genuine Quattro Formagio pizza.  (And even a mediocre dinner is totally worth to have a great view of the colosseum.)


I have to say, both your updates involving the Pieta statue and the relevance of standing within some ancient Catholic Churches were really touching. As I was reading about your feelings about finally being able to see this piece of art you've studied and loved for years, combined with seeing your photographs, it really made me understand the importance of that moment for you. And I just have to say, I can't imagine standing in front of that now that I'm a mother. I hadn't really seen the piece since I'd been in college, and since then I've had Landon and the statue has taken on a whole new level  of meaning for me. 

And, I would think whether you're a religious person or not, you can appreciate the significance that that time in Rome was for you, as a Catholic. I can't even imagine how breathtaking and sometimes overwhelming it had to have been. 



I promise I'll try to catch up quickly! Although, I don't know what will land in first place for the event I'm most envious of. Your pizza...getting to see the Sistine Chapel...or getting to see my absolute favorite piece of artwork, the Statue of David.

At least, I'm assuming you got to see it. I just figured Florence...that's kind of a popular spot to hit up when you're there.


----------



## stacy~**

I have officially caught all the way up! Yay! 

I feel overwhelmed on what to comment on as everything is so beautiful and must have been amazing to see in person!  (especially The David!!).

I can only imagine how attending Mass must have been for you.  What an unbelievable experience.

That pasta tasting looked so delicious and fun!  Glad your meal was so great!

....now to head on over to the ABD website....where I end up every time I read your report.  Maybe you should look into receiving commission?


----------



## khertz

Dugette said:


> Lots of famous art, very cool! But, even better, yummy chocolate!  Coincidentally, I was eating Lindt truffles (one extra dark one) while reading your updates!



It was pretty cool to check out all of the art, even if they weren't all from artists I recognized. 

Sweet! I do love some good dark chocolate. Definitely appropriate for this update. 



Cousin Orville said:


> That shopping excursion looks like high danger



It sure did. I think my DH was glad I would rather spend the morning checking out the museum for free. 



KelleyK75 said:


> Love the statues of people walking up the sides of buildings.  Those are pretty cool looking!    All of the statues and portraits are really beautiful!  And yes, the one with the birds is, um, interesting.
> 
> The Dr Seuss books are neat to see in another language.
> 
> And yum, the chocolate I bet was amazing.  That sounds like a great idea to keep the bitter ones and sprinkle it on gelato.
> 
> Can't wait to hear about your lunch.



It was neat seeing such modern art mixed in with such an old city's architecture. 

I loved seeing all those little touches of "regular" Italian life in areas that were so touristy. I mean, of course kids all over the world enjoy a good Dr. Seuss! We really got that feeling when visiting the Disney stores. There wasn't as much Italy or city stuff as we expected, but then we had to remind ourselves that it's just the regular city Disney store where people go to buy their kids all the current stuff. 

Venchi definitely knows their chocolate! 



DisneyKid4Life said:


> Well of course they didn't mind you joining them for breakfast. You're all family after all.
> 
> The art installation is pretty cool, but I have to admit. If I'd seen that at night I think I'd be a little freaked out. Actually, A LOT freaked out.
> 
> Ha, interesting that the gallery gift shop had Dr. Seuss.



You got it right there! Not only was it great to not have to wait long for a table, it was really great getting some one on one time with different adventurers and enjoying nice conversation.

I totally agree. It was nice to see in the daytime, but had we come across it at night I would have been a little spooked!! What do those Italians put in their wine?! 



morgan98 said:


> Just as an FYI...
> 
> The Doni Tondo does not mean Holy Family.  Tondo in Italian means round (rotonda, rotondo) and the Doni family is the family that commissioned Michaelangelo to paint the painting.
> 
> No big deal in the scheme of things, but just something else about the painting.



Thanks for the info.



missangelalexis said:


> That's some cool art Dusty pointed out to you guys!
> 
> Wow, the 3d model next to the painting is such a cool concept!
> 
> So many beautiful paintings and sculptures.
> 
> Can't go wrong with chocolate! Love your idea to use some on gelato.



It was so interesting to see something so modern amidst the old architecture of the city. Definitely unexpected.

I loved that! They had it for several famous pieces, and I thought that was a really great addition to let the visually impaired enjoy the famous works too.



courtneybelle said:


> Great shots of the Uffizi! I love that they have the 3D model of the Birth of Venus for the visually impaired.
> 
> Venchi  I really should have bought more to bring home, but at the time I hadn't ever traveled internationally and was paranoid about getting into trouble at customs. Now I know it wouldn't have been a problemhindsight is 20/20.



I had never seen anything like that, and thought it was really incredible to have something for the visually impaired to enjoy the famous works of art too. The Uffizi was so interesting! We really enjoyed wandering around and viewing all of the different artwork.

I won't lie, I was a little nervous about it too, but it was all fine. I couldn't believe we ended up spending so much on chocolate, but now I can say it was totally worth it. SO GOOD!



WebmasterKathy said:


> I'm still loving reliving the trip through your eyes, Kristy!
> 
> And, yeah... the jeweler had a pretty nice sales day. Seems to have been a pattern in all of Kevin's shopping outings.



Thanks, Kathy! I am too! But it is also making me REALLY miss that trip & all of my Viva family!!!

Kevin definitely knows his shopping!!  I imagine the ladies at the pottery shop and the folks at the jewelry store LOVE when they see him coming!!



MEK said:


>



Thanks, Mary Ellen!! We had a wonderful Christmas. I hope you & yours did as well!


----------



## khertz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Think I fell behind a big - so taking advantage of the holiday break to catch up!
> 
> Must have been so cool to see The David in person and it is great you can take pictures of it now.  I found the fact they had the unfinished sculptures there too very interesting ... Were they ones that he wasn't happy with and that is why he stopped or did he multi-task and work on multiple ones at once and just didn't get to finish those?



Seeing the David in person is beyond words. Florence was kind of on the bottom of our list of cities overall that we visited on the trip, yet seeing the David (and our meal at Acqua Al 2!) were at the top of our list of awesome things we did! 

Elena explained that the unfinished works were sometimes because he was commissioned to do a piece, then the commissioner changed their minds and wanted him to work on something else. Some were things he wasn't happy with and abandoned, and some just had mistakes in the anatomy of the people so he had to start over. I never really thought about him having unfinished pieces, but once we saw them, it only makes sense. Not every one can become a masterpiece!!



TheMaxRebo said:


> That is great that you got to go to mass in Florence.  I've gone to mass at St. Patrick's in NYC which has a bit of the same thing of tourists taking pictures while others are there for mass.  There they keep them to the back but you can still hear them talking and stuff.



It was a really incredible experience to go to Mass in such a famous and iconic church. And as a tourist who was fully appreciating visiting so many beautiful churches and cathedrals and wanting to capture it all in photos, I totally understand the struggle. But at the same time, you have to pay attention a bit! Once that lady left, there were no more tourist disturbances. There's a time and a place for everything! Mass is not the time and place for photos. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> That meal at Aqua al 2 sounds amazing!  Love the idea of a pasta tasting and neat that they do tastings of all the courses as well.  I thought the same thing you did when I saw the picture that it looked like too much balsamic and would overpower the steak, but obviously they know what they are doing



Oh my gosh, that meal...It was truly the most delicious meal ever! The pasta tasting was so perfect for us, and if I had more room in my stomach, I would have loved to do an entree tasting too. We were stuffed as it was, and we didn't even get dessert!



TheMaxRebo said:


> Those outdoor art installations are pretty cool!
> 
> I recall from the Podcast Pete and Kevin and John talked a bit about the wholesale jewelry store and that it is like an unmarked building and you have to kinda know it is there - also sounds like the prices were legit pretty good as someone said they saw a similar piece while vacationing in the Caribbean and it was quite a bit more there vs. in Italy



Yeah, they had to be buzzed in or something?! No telling how they found it in the first place!!  Although we didn't join them, I thought it was very kind of them to share the experience with adventurers who were interested in checking it out.



TheMaxRebo said:


> I really like the Doni Tondo as it seems a bit more casual take on the Holy Family if that makes sense ... like, no halo over Mary or anything and more just them as a family which is kinda cool



I had never heard of that piece by Michelangelo before, so it was a real treat during our Uffizi tour. Very cool & interesting take on the Holy Family!



TheMaxRebo said:


> Love the Italian Dr. Suess books ... like that it isn't just regular green ham, but prosciutto
> 
> Hope you had a wonderful holiday!



Right?! Everything sounds so fancy in Italian!! 

Thank you! We had a great Christmas! Hope y'all did too. 



afwdwfan said:


> I've finally had a chance to read your last 3 updates... and wow.  Your time in Florence looks amazing.  I mean when you get to see a famous work of art like the David and then you're following that up by going to a gallery where you're "just" looking at some less famous works by Da Vinci and Michaelangelo... well, I think you made the right call to skip out on the jewelry store.  How often do you get to walk around an art gallery full of works from artists like them?



I'm not a huge shopper or jewelry wearer, so I wasn't too tempted by the visit to the jewelry store (more just curious). For us, visiting the Uffizi was definitely the better choice. While Florence is not as jam packed with famous landmarks as Rome is, the things they had there were SO impressive, like the Duomo and of course, the David. Three days there was a little too much for DH and I since we are not big shoppers and that's most of what there is to do there, but I was definitely glad we had more than just a day trip like the regular Viva trips. It's better to have too much than not enough!



amazingact21 said:


> Sorry for being so absent on this report, Kristy. I have been slowing playing catch up on all your updates, and I wanted to let you know I'm up to the start of your Florence leg. Everything has just sounded so incredible so far. The history you have been able to see; the art, the culture, and the food! Oh, the food has made my mouth water. I almost wept tears of envy when I saw your genuine Quattro Formagio pizza.  (And even a mediocre dinner is totally worth to have a great view of the colosseum.)



No worries, Alicia! I am spending the day doing the same thing, as I have been out of commission most nights when I get home from work and haven't had the time or energy to DIS like I used to. Trying to get back in the swing of things!

Trust me, I nearly wept when I saw that pizza myself!  It was glorious! It was hard to stop myself from eating the entire thing. We are planning to eat at the Via Napoli equivalent Naples on our upcoming DL trip, and I'm looking forward to it, but I hope it won't be a disappointment now that I have had the "real thing"!



amazingact21 said:


> I have to say, both your updates involving the Pieta statue and the relevance of standing within some ancient Catholic Churches were really touching. As I was reading about your feelings about finally being able to see this piece of art you've studied and loved for years, combined with seeing your photographs, it really made me understand the importance of that moment for you. And I just have to say, I can't imagine standing in front of that now that I'm a mother. I hadn't really seen the piece since I'd been in college, and since then I've had Landon and the statue has taken on a whole new level  of meaning for me.



As much as I was looking forward to Rome and the Vatican, I was not at all prepared for how overwhelming and emotional it was going to be for me. I am so thankful to have been able to have that experience at least once in my life. Hopefully it's not the last time I ever get to see it in person, but if it is, I feel satisfied and blessed. In college, it impressed me so much because of the way he made stone look like draped cloth and how he got such detailed expressions on their faces, but it does take on a whole new meaning as a mother and having to think of what Mary went through. 



amazingact21 said:


> And, I would think whether you're a religious person or not, you can appreciate the significance that that time in Rome was for you, as a Catholic. I can't even imagine how breathtaking and sometimes overwhelming it had to have been.



That's so true. It's hard not to appreciate it, even if you are not religious. Several of the people on our trip said that. To have that extra layer of seeing the capital of the faith that has been a part of me since I was born was truly an incredible experience. I know my mother would love it for the same reasons, but being that she won't even fly from New Orleans to Disney World, I doubt I will ever convince her to fly across the ocean! 



amazingact21 said:


> I promise I'll try to catch up quickly! Although, I don't know what will land in first place for the event I'm most envious of. Your pizza...getting to see the Sistine Chapel...or getting to see my absolute favorite piece of artwork, the Statue of David.
> 
> At least, I'm assuming you got to see it. I just figured Florence...that's kind of a popular spot to hit up when you're there.



My list of things I loved the most on this trip changes ALL the time!  Just when I think, "Oh yes, that was the best thing we did," I remember something else to contend with it. Oh yes, David was a must...you won't be disappointed!!



stacy~** said:


> I have officially caught all the way up! Yay!
> 
> I feel overwhelmed on what to comment on as everything is so beautiful and must have been amazing to see in person!  (especially The David!!).
> 
> I can only imagine how attending Mass must have been for you.  What an unbelievable experience.
> 
> That pasta tasting looked so delicious and fun!  Glad your meal was so great!
> 
> ....now to head on over to the ABD website....where I end up every time I read your report.  Maybe you should look into receiving commission?



I know the feeling, our days were so packed with activity that it is overwhelming to me too sometimes! I can't believe how much we did in just a little more than a week.

Mass was a fantastic experience. I'm really glad it worked out perfectly with the timing of our day that we were able to go. 

Ahh that meal. My mouth still waters when I think about it! 

 That would be fantastic! Really though, I can't recommend ABD highly enough, just based off of this one trip. The service is just beyond amazing.


----------



## khertz

*Day 7 Continued:* Sunday September 21st

Sorry for the delay in posting, it has been tough for me to find the time or energy for DIS'ing lately, but I'm going to try to do better! Also, I hope everyone had a wonderful holiday!

When I left off, we had just met up with Marco and some of our fellow adventurers to head off to lunch. Soon enough, we were following this as we walked to the restaurant.




07-196 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​We were having lunch at a restaurant called Trattoria San Lorenzo. This is not usually included in Florence, but it is a favorite restaurant of Kevin & John, so they worked it into the itinerary. 
 



07-198 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​We were led upstairs to an area of several tables set aside just for us. DH and I sat at a table with Chris & Chuck, Rick, Mike, and Grant & Lesley.




07-199 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




07-201 by disneymom1024, on Flickr ​First, we all started with an appetizer of cold meats and bruschetta with pate. I had never eaten pate before, but I decided to try it, and it tasted pretty good. Then Dusty informed us it is chicken liver. This is where Show No Fear came into play again for me! Normally I wouldnt have even tried something without knowing what it was, and I definitely wouldnt have had someone told me ahead of time it was chicken liver. I wasnt even really that bothered once I knew what it was, because it tasted so good! I think I surprised DH a little bit because I kept eating it. 




07-202 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Next up was the pasta course. DH had gotten lasagna, and I had been thinking of getting it too, but I decided to go instead with the shells stuffed with cheese and spinach. 




07-203 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
DHs lasagna​I had a bit of the lasagna, and it was delicious! DH cleaned his plate, so I know he liked it as well.

Now, I had ordered the stuffed shells expecting something like this (image from google):




stuffed shells by disneymom1024, on Flickr​However, my actual plate looked like this:




07-204 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​They were enormous!! They were very good, but I barely put a dent in them because they were so huge and we still had 2 courses to go.




07-205 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Next course was the meat course. I had gotten chicken in a mushroom sauce while DH had gone with the steak. Both were, again, delicious. No funky tasting pieces of chicken here!




07-206 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




07-207 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​We were also served potatoes family style, and they were SO good! I could have eaten a whole platter of them by myself.




07-208 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Again, the guides were just amazing at this meal. They were helping to serve and clear plates while trying to shovel food down themselves. And they gave us lots of information about the area where we were. The restaurant was across from the chapel where Michelangelo had locked himself away to create the David.

At this point, the chef came up to check on us and earned a well deserved round of applause. The meal had been absolutely delicious, and it wasnt over yet. We still had dessert, chocolate cake!




07-210 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




07-211 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Some décor.




ABD 07-039 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
And just a little wine​One of the guides got this great photo of Joyce on their camera.




ABD 07-035 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​And once we had started to filter out of the restaurant, the other got this shot of the adventurers waiting down in the piazza.




ABD 07-042 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




07-212 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​It had been a really fantastic, not to mention filling, lunch! 

*UP NEXT:* Pisa!


----------



## Cousin Orville

Looks like an excellent lunch!  I'm getting hungry just looking at the pictures.


----------



## Dugette

Mmmm, looks like a delicious lunch! I love lasagna, so I'd have to get that - but yours looks really good too. Way to be brave on the pate - I could not have managed that one.


----------



## afwdwfan

Yeah... lunch looks like it was ok.   

I've had pate before.  I'm not sure if I knew what it was or not.  But I do remember that I didn't particularly care for it.  I definitely applaud you for trying something new.

And if you already knew you liked it when you found out it was chicken liver, there's no reason not to continue eating it.  It isn't like they told you it was made from gum scraped off the bottom of the local bus seats or something.  Chicken liver is perfectly edible...


----------



## DisneyKid4Life

It must be so nice to have such well travelled hosts who know the area so well. But more than that, know of great places to add to the itinerary. 

Haha, I have to admit, if finding out I was eating chicken liver, I'd be done.  Then again, I'm a chicken when it comes to many foods, so in this case I would feel like a cannibal. Good on you for not letting it bother you if it actually tasted good. 

"And just a little wine"  I have images of the rest of the group chanting "CHUG, CHUG CHUG!"


----------



## WebmasterKathy

Oh, that was a fun day in Florence, and such a wonderful and laughter-filled lunch!

Can't show it on the DIS, but that was the day Marco wore his David-inspired apron, LOL!!!


----------



## silmarg

Happy New Year! 

And thanks for your trip report.

Today I pulled the trigger and have booked the Italy ABD for late July 2015!


----------



## courtneybelle

Totally understand about the lack of DISing. I thought I'd be able to catch up and post a lot over winter break, and yet things have gotten even busier  Hope you and the family had a nice Christmas and New Year's!

The pasta dishes look great! But wow, that is way more stuffed shells than I would think!

Ughh those potatoes look amazing! We had similar looking ones at a different restaurant there and I inhaled them 

I'm excited to hear about Pisa! I didn't go because I wanted more time in Florence, so I definitely want to see what you thought.


----------



## Sarabi's Cubs

Just catching up on your trip report, which is a good remedy for my post-Disney depression!  I laughed at the Dr. Seuss books in the gift shop at the Uffizi.  I bought a "children's" book there called Dante for Fun: Hell.  Not really kid appropriate but the cartoon renderings were pretty funny.

Laurie


----------



## missangelalexis

Happy New Year to you guys!

Mmmm all those courses look amazing!! Glad it was a great lunch


----------



## MEK

I like any meal that starts with the wine glasses lined up!  

That food looks absolutely delicious.  As I read all your reviews of the magnificent food you had, I can't help but wonder how much weight I would gain on that trip!  

Looking forward to more!


----------



## OKW Lover

MEK said:


> I like any meal that starts with the wine glasses lined up!
> 
> That food looks absolutely delicious.  As I read all your reviews of the magnificent food you had, I can't help but wonder how much weight I would gain on that trip!
> 
> Looking forward to more!



Some compensation for all that food is all that walking you do while on these trips.


----------



## Imagineer5

Hope you had a wonderful Christmas and new year!! 

The lunch looks amazing! Looking forward to seeing Pisa - we skipped that on our trip! Your pasta dish looks AMAZING.  I am salivating over here about to eat my breakfast banana.


----------



## WebmasterMike

khertz said:


> ABD 07-039 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
> And just a little wine…



I cannot confirm or deny that this event happened.


----------



## WebmasterMike

WebmasterKathy said:


> Oh, that was a fun day in Florence, and such a wonderful and laughter-filled lunch!
> 
> Can't show it on the DIS, but that was the day Marco wore his David-inspired apron, LOL!!!



He was so "free."  I know, low hanging fruit.


----------



## Sarabi's Cubs

MEK said:


> As I read all your reviews of the magnificent food you had, I can't help but wonder how much weight I would gain on that trip!



Despite all of the pasta and wine and eating gelato 3 times in one day, I actually lost weight on this trip!

Laurie


----------



## sayhello

Sarabi's Cubs said:


> Despite all of the pasta and wine and eating gelato 3 times in one day, I actually lost weight on this trip!
> 
> Laurie


  Good for you!!!

Sayhello


----------



## fosterkittymom

Your trip sounds amazing!  I especially love all your pictures.  My I ask what type of camera (I'm guessing a DSLR) and lenses your husband used?  We are going in July and I'm trying to decide what camera to take.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

once again I love things like John and Kevin have been to Florence enough time to have a favorite restaurant for lunch 

New Orleans has some pretty creative/different culinary offerings so little surprise you never had pate - but good for you in trying it and enjoying it!  If you want to be brave again, try the Crock 'o Pate at Raglan Road next trip to WDW - it's really good! 

Oh wow - those shells and cheese are huge!  That could have been a meal by itself

I like the looks on John and Kevin's face in the back of the "little bit of wine" picture


----------



## khertz

Cousin Orville said:


> Looks like an excellent lunch!  I'm getting hungry just looking at the pictures.



It was really delicious. So thankful for Kevin & John sharing their favorite restaurant with us!



Dugette said:


> Mmmm, looks like a delicious lunch! I love lasagna, so I'd have to get that - but yours looks really good too. Way to be brave on the pate - I could not have managed that one.



All of the food was really good. It was hard to go wrong with any of the choices. DH and I did our best for all of the meals not to order the same thing so that we could try lots of pastas and entrees. It was a great decision! We got to try almost everything available to us at our family meals.

I tried not to think about what I was eating most of the time and just enjoy the flavors. It worked out more than once for me. 



afwdwfan said:


> Yeah... lunch looks like it was ok.
> 
> I've had pate before.  I'm not sure if I knew what it was or not.  But I do remember that I didn't particularly care for it.  I definitely applaud you for trying something new.
> 
> And if you already knew you liked it when you found out it was chicken liver, there's no reason not to continue eating it.  It isn't like they told you it was made from gum scraped off the bottom of the local bus seats or something.  Chicken liver is perfectly edible...



As for the pate, it's probably not something I would order from now on, but I'm glad I tried it. And it was fun to say I tried something new.

I can't explain it very well except to say it's a picky eater thing.  I'm convinced 95% of my pickiness is entirely mental!!  Case in point, see Rob's comment below:



DisneyKid4Life said:


> It must be so nice to have such well travelled hosts who know the area so well. But more than that, know of great places to add to the itinerary.
> 
> Haha, I have to admit, if finding out I was eating chicken liver, I'd be done.  Then again, I'm a chicken when it comes to many foods, so in this case I would feel like a cannibal. Good on you for not letting it bother you if it actually tasted good.
> 
> "And just a little wine"  I have images of the rest of the group chanting "CHUG, CHUG CHUG!"



It was really great having not only our ABD guides to show us the highlights, but great guys like Kevin & John who know their way around and can share the little hidden gems they have found in their travels with us. Lunch was certainly one of those highlights!

Normally, I would have that same reaction. But at that point, I had already eaten a bit and I decided to just go with it! I was definitely trying to be more adventurous while in my dream country!

 



WebmasterKathy said:


> Oh, that was a fun day in Florence, and such a wonderful and laughter-filled lunch!
> 
> Can't show it on the DIS, but that was the day Marco wore his David-inspired apron, LOL!!!



That was definitely one of the better lunches we had. So much fun and great food!!

Oh I was soooooo tempted to share that pic of Marco, but I was mostly worried about getting him in trouble with ABD. Definitely a priceless moment of the trip! And don't forget, it was a little cold in there!!


----------



## khertz

silmarg said:


> Happy New Year!
> 
> And thanks for your trip report.
> 
> Today I pulled the trigger and have booked the Italy ABD for late July 2015!



Wow, that's really exciting!! Congrats!! You won't regret it, it's simply an amazing trip!! 



courtneybelle said:


> Totally understand about the lack of DISing. I thought I'd be able to catch up and post a lot over winter break, and yet things have gotten even busier  Hope you and the family had a nice Christmas and New Year's!
> 
> The pasta dishes look great! But wow, that is way more stuffed shells than I would think!
> 
> Ughh those potatoes look amazing! We had similar looking ones at a different restaurant there and I inhaled them
> 
> I'm excited to hear about Pisa! I didn't go because I wanted more time in Florence, so I definitely want to see what you thought.



We had a great holiday, Courtney. Thanks for your lovely card! Hope y'all had a great one too.

They were SO enormous! I definitely wasn't expecting that much food to come out for the pasta course! Too bad we couldn't take home leftovers. I hated to leave so much behind.

I am a big lover of all things potatoes, so I loved that we had delicious potatoes at almost every meal. They were so good!

Pisa is coming up. 



Sarabi's Cubs said:


> Just catching up on your trip report, which is a good remedy for my post-Disney depression!  I laughed at the Dr. Seuss books in the gift shop at the Uffizi.  I bought a "children's" book there called Dante for Fun: Hell.  Not really kid appropriate but the cartoon renderings were pretty funny.
> 
> Laurie



I loved seeing all your pics on Facebook, Laurie. Looks like y'all had a great time on your trip! The DIS has gotten me through many a post-Disney depression over the last few years.  

That book sounds FANTASTIC!  I can only imagine what's inside a book that has both Dante and Fun in the title!!



missangelalexis said:


> Happy New Year to you guys!
> 
> Mmmm all those courses look amazing!! Glad it was a great lunch



Thanks, Alexis! Same to you & your family!

It was so incredibly delicious, as was most of the food we had on this trip. But the company was also fantastic, which adds to the experience.



MEK said:


> I like any meal that starts with the wine glasses lined up!
> 
> That food looks absolutely delicious.  As I read all your reviews of the magnificent food you had, I can't help but wonder how much weight I would gain on that trip!
> 
> Looking forward to more!



 Many of the folks on this trip shared that same sentiment!

I thought it would be a lot worse than it was as far as weight gain, but we balanced it with SO much walking that I pretty much broke even. Especially DH and I, we were always on the move and we never took a cab except for that first night after the food tour we took. We walked EVERYWHERE! It's the best way to see all of the sights on the way to your destination.


----------



## khertz

OKW Lover said:


> Some compensation for all that food is all that walking you do while on these trips.



 Absolutely! It was a great way not to feel so guilty for having dessert with every meal. 



Imagineer5 said:


> Hope you had a wonderful Christmas and new year!!
> 
> The lunch looks amazing! Looking forward to seeing Pisa - we skipped that on our trip! Your pasta dish looks AMAZING.  I am salivating over here about to eat my breakfast banana.



Thanks, Lauren, we definitely did! I hope y'all did as well. 

All of the food updates are the hardest for me to post, because I am usually hungry and nothing I have here will ever taste as good as what we ate in Italy!! 



k5jmh said:


> I cannot confirm or deny that this event happened.



Well, like they say, "Pictures or it didn't happen." So, there ya go. 



k5jmh said:


> He was so "free."  I know, low hanging fruit.



 Marco was definitely letting it all hang out at that lunch!



Sarabi's Cubs said:


> Despite all of the pasta and wine and eating gelato 3 times in one day, I actually lost weight on this trip!
> 
> Laurie



 Thank goodness for all the walking so we had more room for gelato, am I right??



fosterkittymom said:


> Your trip sounds amazing!  I especially love all your pictures.  My I ask what type of camera (I'm guessing a DSLR) and lenses your husband used?  We are going in July and I'm trying to decide what camera to take.



It was incredible! Thanks for following along.

I am clueless when it comes to DH's camera except that yes, it's a DSLR. However, check back soon, as I asked him and he will be popping in to answer your question. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> once again I love things like John and Kevin have been to Florence enough time to have a favorite restaurant for lunch
> 
> New Orleans has some pretty creative/different culinary offerings so little surprise you never had pate - but good for you in trying it and enjoying it!  If you want to be brave again, try the Crock 'o Pate at Raglan Road next trip to WDW - it's really good!
> 
> Oh wow - those shells and cheese are huge!  That could have been a meal by itself
> 
> I like the looks on John and Kevin's face in the back of the "little bit of wine" picture



Right?! What a tough life!!

Pate is not something served at the restaurants DH and I typically frequent.  We are much more of the burgers and seafood variety instead of anything too fancy. Thanks for the suggestion, I have always been interested in eating there but we hardly spend any time in DTD. Once the Springs is fully up and running we will be looking to spend more time there though.

Definitely!! The idea of multiple course meals was hard for me to get used to, especially having pasta and then an entree of some kind of meat and sides. I'm used to pasta being an entree in itself! I LOVE pasta so sometimes it was hard to pace myself and remember I still had a course or two to come!


----------



## khertz

*Day 7 Continued:* Sunday September 21st

When I left off, we had just finished up a delicious lunch at Trattoria San Lorenzo. We walked off the lunch back to the hotel, and we had a short time to freshen up before we had to be back in the lobby to get on the bus to Pisa. 

This was another activity that is not usually offered, but John & Kevin were going to set up a bus for anyone that wanted to go. It was going to cost something like 35 Euro per person, and they told us we wouldnt have to decide if we wanted to do it until we got to Florence. Instead, ABD ended up setting it up for us and we were able to use the same motor coach we had used to get to Florence from Rome so we didnt have to pay! This was another thing that not everyone decided to do, so those of us that were interested met us in the lobby a little before 3 pm to get on the bus.

Marco got on the microphone as we started moving on the motor coach and began describing what we would happen once we got there. We would get off of the bus and board a train, only he kept calling it the shoo shoo train which had us all amused. He also kept us laughing when he would say iPhone and iPad and it came out as HIphone and HIpad.

We arrived in Pisa at 4 pm, and sure enough, there were 2 shoo shoo trains waiting for us when we got there.




07-213 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 07-044 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
The other train




07-215 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Our train mates, along with Dusty who wasnt on yet




07-216 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
I dont think anyone bought the CD​Dusty was GREAT entertainment on our train ride! He broke out his portable speaker and began playing the parade music from Tokyo Disneyland, complete with dance moves, to keep us entertained on the short train ride over to the Tower.

When we got off of the train, we first had to walk through a sketchy area of tents of cheap merchandise set up, and I think there was also a McDonalds there too. None of the merchandise was even worth looking at, but Dusty did spot some Disney princesses. Totally licensed, of course!




ABD 07-063 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Then we made our way into the Piazza dei Miracoli (Square of Miracles), where the famous Leaning Tower of Pisa is located!




07-218 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




07-220 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




07-221 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




07-222 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




07-223 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​The guides led us closer to get some family photos with the tower in the background before sending us off for some time to explore on our own.




07-224 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




07-226 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




07-228 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Most people took the same traditional photo, but not everyone! John was trying to hug the tower.




ABD 07-068 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​And Roger tried to push it over!




ABD 07-071 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 07-073 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 07-079 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​We had about 20 minutes on our own to walk around and visit the piazza. Although you can pay to climb to the top of the tower, it was sold out for the day we were going. Also, normally you have to pay to go inside of the church, but because it was Sunday we could get in for free. Here again, I have in my notes that we couldnt climb to the top of the bell tower there either, but I dont remember what the reason was for that.




07-231 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




07-232 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




07-233 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




07-234 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




07-235 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​_*Continued in next post...*_


----------



## khertz

*Day 7 Continued:* Sunday September 21st

Once we had looked inside of the church, we wanted to go get closer to the reason we had come there in the first place, the Leaning Tower! History lesson time. The tower construction was started in the 1100s, and started tilting during construction because the ground was too soft to support it. Over the decades it took to complete, it continued to tilt. In the late 20th to early 21st century they figured out how to stop the building from tilting, and even corrected the tilt a bit. 




07-236 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




07-238 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




07-239 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




07-240 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




07-242 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




07-244 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




07-249 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




Untitled by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Tower Selfie​We met up and walked back to the train to take it back to the bus. What followed was hands down the BEST bus ride of the entire trip! It started off unintentionally when Marco got up to the microphone to tell us about Chianti. He started off by telling us all of the bottles have a little black _word for a male body part that rhymes with dock and the DIS filters would catch_  Dusty immediately interrupted him as we all burst out laughing to tell him, Marco, its a ROOSTER! We were just dying laughing, and Marco was definitely embarrassed. 




ABD 07-082 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Its a rooster! definitely became the catch phrase for the Pisa-goers. Once we calmed down, Marco finished telling us about Chianti, but honestly I couldnt tell you why there is a black rooster on there. Then, he had us all take a picture holding a Pinocchio puppet and a hedgehog (Anyone remember why? 




ABD 07-088 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​DH is going to kill me for saying this, but he actually asked me early on in the trip why Pinocchio was such a big deal in Italy because we kept seeing Pinocchio toys everywhere. 

But then, we got stuck in traffic, and it became Marcos Stand-Up Comedy Hour. He started telling us a ton of stories of when he first moved to America and started working at Alfredos in Epcot as a server. I was laughing so hard I had actual tears flowing down my face uncontrollably and Dusty, who was sitting next to us, actually told Marco, You are KILLING Kristy back here! Some of the highlights included someone asking for an Arnold Palmer and he went back into the kitchen to ask around if Arnold Palmer was working, someone ordering a Screwdriver and he checked the table for them to see if it was loose and why they needed tools, and going to buy tickets to see a movie, only the ticket seller didnt understand what movie he wanted when he kept saying UULK instead of Hulk. And he had a whos on first? type of story when someone asked him the name of the Arno River on an ABD and he says it so fast with the rolling R that it sounds like he is saying, I dont know. So the guest kept asking and wondering how could he be a guide on these tours and not know the name of he river? So now he always spells it after he says it! Then Dusty kept the comedy gold coming when he talked about some of his experiences working at Disney World, such as losing his costume during a performance of Festival of the Lion King, and a bird pooping in his mouth when he was performing as the Snow Prince in a stage show and he finished the show!! 

It was easily the most fun and memorable bus ride of the entire trip!

Overall, we had been unsure of whether or not to take the trip to Pisa. We knew it would be a long bus ride there and back with not a lot of time actually IN Pisa. But, you really don't need a lot of time there unless you are climbing one of the towers. Since we had so much extra time in Florence, it ended up being a great choice to go to Pisa. It's something so iconic to see, and we may never be in Italy again (although I hope that isn't true!) so it seemed like something we shouldn't miss if given the opportunity. Again, big thanks for Kevin & John for starting the wheels in motion of getting this started and to ABD for taking it over. Having our guides with us was even better than just doing it on our own! 

We got back to the hotel around 6:45 pm, and some of our fellow adventurers were LITERALLY holding open the leather store across from our hotel for us because they closed at 6:30 but they assured the owners if they waited just a few minutes, they would make some sales when we got back! They were right, and although I found a leather jacket in there I really liked, I couldnt stomach the hundreds and hundreds of Euros it cost. Pete & Dustin found something they liked!




ABD 07-098 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​We stopped in the room to freshen up and Skype at home with DS before heading out to enjoy our last evening in Florence. I was sorely tempted to head back to Acqua Al 2 for another amazing pasta tasting for dinner, but we were still SO stuffed from lunch that we couldnt even think about a big meal.

So instead, we just headed out to explore Florence on our last night and see where the evening took us.

*UP NEXT:* Last night in Florence


----------



## leshunlenese

I just reading this and seeing these pictures! I have to say our boys would get a kick out of that train!


----------



## DDuck4Life

fosterkittymom said:


> Your trip sounds amazing!  I especially love all your pictures.  My I ask what type of camera (I'm guessing a DSLR) and lenses your husband used?  We are going in July and I'm trying to decide what camera to take.



It's easier to just link to what I normally carry with me. It's usually over kill but I want to be prepared for everything.  

My camera is a Canon 70D. Usually have the Tamron 17-50mm f/2.8 on as my walk around lens or the Tonkia 11-16mm f/2.8. For this trip I used everything I brought. 

http://www.pinterest.com/dduck4life/my-camera-gear/


----------



## DisneyKid4Life

Ah that train is the cutest thing. I feel like you should be doing a backlot tour, or maybe heading back to your car after a day at a Disney park.

Haha, maybe nobody bought the cd, but that is pretty genius marketing right there.

Wow, I may not be familiar with everything you've seen, but I think everybody has heard of the Leaning Tower. That is so good. And OMG all those photos are hysterical!!! And extremely well done.

So amazing that such an iconic building was basically the result of a "whoopsie".


----------



## sayhello

That's so cool!  That was one of my (small) regrets on my Med cruise ABD add-on, that it didn't include Pisa (the other was Pompeii - which was a bit of a bigger regret!)  So nice you got to add that on!  Sounds like the customizations to this trip were really great!  

Sayhello


----------



## Dugette

Very cool update!  I'm so glad you got to go to Pisa as part of the ABD trip. Sounds like going on this specific trip paid off in many ways. Interesting that you have to ride in on a train, I had no idea. I love all the pictures with the tower - they are hilarious!  Glad you had such a fun bus ride back too!


----------



## courtneybelle

Those trains are so cute! I bet Paxton flipped when he saw the picture.

Not gonna lieas illegitimate as they areI totally want one of those princess shirts.

Your "holding up the tower" photos are perfect 

Wow, I love those pictures where you're looking up at the tower!

That bus ride sounds hilarious!! You guys got some amazing guides!!!

Ahh those leather stores are brutal. I didn't even know leather was a big deal when I got thereand left with a purse


----------



## hokieinpa

Joining in way late but I'm all caught up!

I don't know where to start but it seems like you truly had a once in a lifetime trip! So many amazing experiences. And your guides seem great - knowledgeable and funny!!

The photos are amazing - your DH did a great job!

Can't wait to read more - especially about your stop at DL Paris!


----------



## Imagineer5

That is awesome you were able to just do a quick side trip to Pisa! Sounds like a nice afternoon with some fun bus rides and a good quick sightseeing trip.


----------



## missangelalexis

Wow, great photos of the Leaning Tower! I LOVE the ones of you guys holding it up, as well as all the other creative ones!  

The bus ride sounds so fun! I'm glad it was worth taking the trip to Pisa.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Well, her was right and there were Shoo-Shoo Trains waiting for you!  Those are cute.

Sounds like the bus rides really made the trip - I am sure there are a ton of stories of servers/workers in EPCOT that don't know American slang/terms and having funny mix-ups.  Actually would make for a good book!

Definitely think it made sense to make the trip to Pisa while you were there to see such an iconic picture and you have to get the picture of you trying to hold it up.

Pete and Dustin are two wild and crazy guys!


----------



## Cousin Orville

The leaning tower is important to see at least once.  It's one of those things that there is nothing else in the town worth seeing, but it has one of the most well recognized icons on Earth.  We saw it years ago before kids and then again a couple of years ago when my oldest son requested to see it.  I made the climb up the bell tower this time.  It was fun.  However, next time I'll be in the leather jacket shop. 

I kind of like that jacket Dustin got.  Good color.  Very cool


----------



## WebmasterMike

Google+ just Auto Awesomed a few on my pics from the trip.


----------



## OKW Lover

Love it Mike!


----------



## sayhello

k5jmh said:


> Google+ just Auto Awesomed a few on my pics from the trip.


Um, Google+ just did what?

Sayhello


----------



## skier_pete

Fell waaaaaaayyyy behind but just caught up on about 2 months worth of posts.  Continues to look like you two were having a wonderful time. The food looks so good. I am going to be coming back to this thread if we ever get to Italy on our own for tips! (ABD is unrealistic for our budget.)


----------



## WebmasterMike

sayhello said:


> Um, Google+ just did what?
> 
> Sayhello




https://support.google.com/plus/answer/3113884?hl=en


----------



## sayhello

k5jmh said:


> https://support.google.com/plus/answer/3113884?hl=en


Interesting!  Maybe Google+ is good for something!  

Thanks!
Sayhello


----------



## MEK

Cracking up over the shoo shoo train and the rooster story!  

The leaning tower of Pisa is so absolutely cool!  So glad you were able to go there and get those amazing pictures of everyone trying to hold it up (like that's never been tried before )  Sorry you weren't able to climb it, but I am glad you were able to get into the church since it was Sunday.  Was a magnificent ceiling.  

I don't remember the hedge hog story.  Boo!  I need to pay better attention.

Another great update with amazing pics!


----------



## afwdwfan

Ok... I need to go back and catch up on your recent updates still, but I just wanted to stop by and say that I had to go back and look at your Florence updates.  I had some books downloaded onto my phone before our trip to California, but since I broke it and wasn't going to have it for my flights and our 4 hour layover coming home this weekend, I stopped to grab a book in the airport.  

I picked up _Inferno_.  And I've had a hard time putting it back down.

Thank you for all the pictures.


----------



## afwdwfan

The Pisa trip looks well worthwhile.  I agree with you 100%, I'd hate to be so close and have an opportunity to see something so iconic and not do it.  

And at least you had some quality comic relief for the rides there and back!  

That really was great that ABD went the extra mile to provide transportation for an extra excursion and the guides went along with you.


----------



## khertz

leshunlenese said:


> I just reading this and seeing these pictures! I have to say our boys would get a kick out of that train!


----------



## khertz

missangelalexis said:


> Wow, great photos of the Leaning Tower! I LOVE the ones of you guys holding it up, as well as all the other creative ones!
> 
> The bus ride sounds so fun! I'm glad it was worth taking the trip to Pisa.



Thanks! Pisa was so much fun! It was absolutely worth the long bus ride there and back to get to say we saw it.



TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, her was right and there were Shoo-Shoo Trains waiting for you!  Those are cute.
> 
> Sounds like the bus rides really made the trip - I am sure there are a ton of stories of servers/workers in EPCOT that don't know American slang/terms and having funny mix-ups.  Actually would make for a good book!
> 
> Definitely think it made sense to make the trip to Pisa while you were there to see such an iconic picture and you have to get the picture of you trying to hold it up.
> 
> Pete and Dustin are two wild and crazy guys!



The shoo-shoo trains were a lot like the ones you might rent for a kid's birthday party.  It was definitely an experience!

It probably would make an awesome book! I have to imagine Marco is not the only International Programer with similar stories, and he had us cracking up. 

I almost declined getting the picture, but Dusty convinced me I would regret it if I didn't. I'm so glad we both have that iconic photo! 



Cousin Orville said:


> The leaning tower is important to see at least once.  It's one of those things that there is nothing else in the town worth seeing, but it has one of the most well recognized icons on Earth.  We saw it years ago before kids and then again a couple of years ago when my oldest son requested to see it.  I made the climb up the bell tower this time.  It was fun.  However, next time I'll be in the leather jacket shop.
> 
> I kind of like that jacket Dustin got.  Good color.  Very cool



Haha YES, there was nothing else worth seeing outside of that little square! But it was absolutely worth the long trip there and back to see it. We both really enjoyed it, and felt like it was something we just had to see while in Italy. Hopefully if we ever made it back we will be able to climb to the top of the bell tower. I bet that is a pretty cool experience.

They made some great purchases at that leather store!



k5jmh said:


> Google+ just Auto Awesomed a few on my pics from the trip.



 I miss Cristina!!!!



********** said:


> Fell waaaaaaayyyy behind but just caught up on about 2 months worth of posts.  Continues to look like you two were having a wonderful time. The food looks so good. I am going to be coming back to this thread if we ever get to Italy on our own for tips! (ABD is unrealistic for our budget.)



Pretty much everything we did on this trip is totally doable without ABD as long as you plan in advance. I sincerely hope you are able to get to Italy at some point. It is so beautiful and amazing. Plus, the FOOD! I mean, how can you go wrong??



MEK said:


> Cracking up over the shoo shoo train and the rooster story!
> 
> The leaning tower of Pisa is so absolutely cool!  So glad you were able to go there and get those amazing pictures of everyone trying to hold it up (like that's never been tried before )  Sorry you weren't able to climb it, but I am glad you were able to get into the church since it was Sunday.  Was a magnificent ceiling.
> 
> I don't remember the hedge hog story.  Boo!  I need to pay better attention.
> 
> Another great update with amazing pics!



I don't know that I have laughed that hard in a LONG time! It was great entertainment to get us through rush hour traffic, that's for sure.

It was a great experience getting to go to Pisa and see that iconic tower, even if we didn't get the opportunity to climb to the top. We totally enjoyed the little side trip.

Thanks, Mary Ellen!



afwdwfan said:


> Ok... I need to go back and catch up on your recent updates still, but I just wanted to stop by and say that I had to go back and look at your Florence updates.  I had some books downloaded onto my phone before our trip to California, but since I broke it and wasn't going to have it for my flights and our 4 hour layover coming home this weekend, I stopped to grab a book in the airport.
> 
> I picked up _Inferno_.  And I've had a hard time putting it back down.
> 
> Thank you for all the pictures.



Inferno is a GREAT book! I remember reading it when we were just kind of talking about taking an ABD and it got me so excited about possibly visiting Florence! I just wish I would have re-read it again closer to the trip because there was a lot we saw that was from the book but I didn't remember all of it as clearly as DH who had finished it right before we left. Good choice. 



afwdwfan said:


> The Pisa trip looks well worthwhile.  I agree with you 100%, I'd hate to be so close and have an opportunity to see something so iconic and not do it.
> 
> And at least you had some quality comic relief for the rides there and back!
> 
> That really was great that ABD went the extra mile to provide transportation for an extra excursion and the guides went along with you.



Pisa was definitely worth the time we invested in making the side trip. We had so much fun and we got to see something so recognizable and famous. 

Marco's stories made sitting through Italian traffic TOTALLY worth it! I haven't laughed that hard probably ever.

I don't know how that happened, but it was a great surprise that the Pisa trip was taken over by ABD and we didn't have to pay anything extra.


----------



## khertz

Wow, somehow it has ended up being two weeks since I have updated! I really do apologize. The evenings have been tough on me the last couple of weeks. I have been going to bed crazy early every night and not having the energy to even open my laptop. Hopefully I can remedy that in the coming weeks since weekends will be busy now that Mardi Gras season is upon us, but I won't make any promises I can't be sure to keep!  I hope my absence hasn't driven anyone off. I am absolutely committed to finishing this TR! Okay, on to the update...

*Day 7 Continued:* Sunday September 28th

After our fun side trip to Pisa, we got back to the hotel and freshened up before heading out for our last night in Florence. We ended up wandering around while DH took some nighttime shots and shopping at some of the street vendors while we did.




07-251 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




07-252 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




07-253 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




07-257 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​It was here in the piazza outside of the Palazzo Vecchio while he was setting up for these photos that the band outside started playing an instrumental version of_ Beauty and the Beast_!




07-258 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




07-259 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​We tried to head over to Grom to get gelato for dinner, but the line was out the door and down the street. So instead, we headed back to our old faithful in Florence (and for the second time that day!), Venchi.




07-260 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




07-261 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




07-262 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​We wandered across the Ponte Vecchio, and had the most frustrating moment ever when we came across a little store with a window display full of fleur de lis stuff that was EXACTLY what we had been hoping to get while in Florence, and they were closed! Unfortunately, we were leaving the next day too, and they wouldn’t be open before we had to be on the bus. I was really disappointed that we hadn’t found it earlier.

DH walked me back to the hotel at that point, and then wanted to go down to the spot in the water of the Arno where we had seen people sitting to take some photos. So while I was in the room packing, he was out taking these.




07-264 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




07-265 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




07-266 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




07-267 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




07-270 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




07-271 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




07-273 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




07-274 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




07-275 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




07-277 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




07-280 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Our beautiful hotel!​When DH got back, we had to move some stuff around in our suitcases because we had to bring as little as possible with us. The next morning, we would be taking the train to Venice and starting our walking tour immediately, so anything we didn’t want to carry with us had to be ready to put outside of the room in the morning! And that ended our last day in Florence. It was already time to head to the last city we would experience with ABD!

*UP NEXT:* High Speed Train to Paradise


----------



## Dugette

Wow, gorgeous pictures at night and gelato - couldn't ask for more from this update! 

And yay for Venice!! One of the places we went on our honeymoon (northern Italy) and probably one of my favorite places in the world!


----------



## DisneyKid4Life

OMG that carousel in motion photo is wicked!!!! And oh yeah... I also just love that there is a carousel there.

An instrumental version of Beauty and the Beast? I kinda got chills a little bit. What a great treat when on an ABD excursion.

Oh dear, that would be so frustrating to see exactly what you want, right there, and you can't get it. I bet you wish you never saw that store (or at least saw it earlier).

You were packing while he was taking those glorious photos. I think he came out ahead on that deal.


----------



## Imagineer5

Beautiful photos and a wonderful last evening in Florence (with gelato!).  Love the carousel! I don't remember seeing it.  That is really nice how they transport your luggage for you - for Venice especially that would be a HUGE advantage.  I remember schlepping our stuff through the cobblestone streets trying to find our apartment, that was NOT fun and super stressful! Can't wait to see your photos of Venice though, I definitely want to return in a few years.


----------



## missangelalexis

So many beautiful nighttime shots. So sweet that the band played Beauty and the Beast!

Yay can't wait to hear about Venice!


----------



## afwdwfan

Love the evening pictures.  Florence looks like a beautiful city.  

You can't go wrong with more gelato.  Too bad your fleur de lis store was closed though.  Always seems to work that way for us too when you go somewhere looking for something in particular.  By the time you find what you've been looking for, you've missed out.


----------



## kristilew

Loving this report even more now that we are back from our own Italy ABD and can compare and contrast!  (We were lucky enough to have Dusty as a guide! )

Take your time - I keep telling myself that I don't want to start my own report until you are done with yours!  _That's_ why I haven't gotten myself organized yet, really


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wonderful night pictures!  Especially love the carousel ones!

And for consolation gelato that looks pretty darn good


----------



## hokieinpa

Amazing night pictures! The carousel picture is so cool!!

And gelato for dinner sounds like a perfect way to end the night! 

I was a history major and took an entire course dedicated to the History of Venice (and it felt like we barely brushed the surface!) so I'm really excited to read your next update! And to see pictures of all of the amazing sites I learned so much about!


----------



## MEK

I knew your night time pics were going to be fabulous!  Wow!  What a lovely evening to take some pics.  Sorry you got stuck with the packing!  

Lovely!


----------



## saintstickets

Wow Kristy!!  I'm away from the DISboards for a few months due to family health issues and you've posted so much!  It took me 2 hours to catch up but it was well worth it! DH and you have done such a spectacular job of combining pics and narrative.  Since I last posted you have been to the Colosseum, Pantheon, Vatican, St. Peter's, Orvieto, Florence, Pisa and visited so many beautiful churches. And of course we cannot omit the great fleur-de-lis pics! 

I'm glad silmarg found his way to your report and it looks like he and his family are going this summer! 

It is obvious that this TR has been such a labor of love for you and fortunately for us, we get to enjoy the fruits of your labor.  This has been my kinda trip with the history, the gorgeous structures and the scrumptious food.  Having been born in Natchez, MS and you from the NOLA area, our cities will soon celebrate their 300th anniversary since their founding with such fanfare while the places you visited would think 300 years is like the blink of an eye!  It boggles the mind.  I can't wait to see more of your TR.


----------



## khertz

Dugette said:


> Wow, gorgeous pictures at night and gelato - couldn't ask for more from this update!
> 
> And yay for Venice!! One of the places we went on our honeymoon (northern Italy) and probably one of my favorite places in the world!



It was really one of the nicest nights we enjoyed in Florence, just wandering around and taking in the sights of the city at night. So beautiful!

Venice was AMAZING! I really need to get to work getting those photos uploaded because I can't wait to share it.



DisneyKid4Life said:


> OMG that carousel in motion photo is wicked!!!! And oh yeah... I also just love that there is a carousel there.
> 
> An instrumental version of Beauty and the Beast? I kinda got chills a little bit. What a great treat when on an ABD excursion.
> 
> Oh dear, that would be so frustrating to see exactly what you want, right there, and you can't get it. I bet you wish you never saw that store (or at least saw it earlier).
> 
> You were packing while he was taking those glorious photos. I think he came out ahead on that deal.



It was pretty awesome to see that carousel all lit up at night after seeing it during the day so many times. But it was one of those things that made me REALLY miss Paxton!

It was so beautiful and what a great surprise! It was one of those moments where we both heard it and realized what it was at the same time. A little pixie dust from the locals, I guess. 

Both of those things were exactly what I said to DH when we saw that storefront!! I was first cursing myself for not exploring here earlier to find it while it was open, then just wishing we had never found it in the first place so I wouldn't know what I was missing out on.

He did get the better end, but I was not thrilled about his idea of walking out onto the narrow walkway in the middle of the Arno river in the dark either, so I let DH take that on himself.  And I asked him please not to fall in and drown!



Imagineer5 said:


> Beautiful photos and a wonderful last evening in Florence (with gelato!).  Love the carousel! I don't remember seeing it.  That is really nice how they transport your luggage for you - for Venice especially that would be a HUGE advantage.  I remember schlepping our stuff through the cobblestone streets trying to find our apartment, that was NOT fun and super stressful! Can't wait to see your photos of Venice though, I definitely want to return in a few years.



It was a GREAT evening, one we thoroughly enjoyed just strolling around. The luggage fairies were one of the best things about ABD. You are right on the money with Venice. We saw so many people hoofing it around dragging their luggage around and up and over those many MANY bridges looking miserable!! I can't imagine that would be very fun at all. 



missangelalexis said:


> So many beautiful nighttime shots. So sweet that the band played Beauty and the Beast!
> 
> Yay can't wait to hear about Venice!



Thanks! That was a really great surprise to cap off our last night in Florence with a little Disney touch.



afwdwfan said:


> Love the evening pictures.  Florence looks like a beautiful city.
> 
> You can't go wrong with more gelato.  Too bad your fleur de lis store was closed though.  Always seems to work that way for us too when you go somewhere looking for something in particular.  By the time you find what you've been looking for, you've missed out.



Florence is definitely beautiful, but I just can't wait to get to Venice because you wanna see beautiful?! Venice is hands down the most beautiful city I have ever seen.

Gelato can never steer you wrong. Made a great light dinner after that huge lunch we had eaten earlier in the day!

Finding that store was such a disappointment. It was frustrating to finally find the stuff we had been keeping our eyes open for the entire time only to find we were too late! 



kristilew said:


> Loving this report even more now that we are back from our own Italy ABD and can compare and contrast!  (We were lucky enough to have Dusty as a guide! )
> 
> Take your time - I keep telling myself that I don't want to start my own report until you are done with yours!  _That's_ why I haven't gotten myself organized yet, really



So glad you had a great ABD! And REALLY great that you had Dusty. He is just the best! 

 I have definitely had trouble keeping up the momentum I had at the beginning, but I am determined to finish! I look forward to reading about your trip! You went around Christmas, right? That had to be amazing!



TheMaxRebo said:


> wonderful night pictures!  Especially love the carousel ones!
> 
> And for consolation gelato that looks pretty darn good



Thanks! I had such a hard time picking a carousel one to post. DH took several great ones. He spent a lot of time on this trip doing night photography on his own, so it was nice to spend that time with him that night instead of hanging out in the room by myself on our last night.

Oh, I can assure you, it was HEAVENLY!



hokieinpa said:


> Amazing night pictures! The carousel picture is so cool!!
> 
> And gelato for dinner sounds like a perfect way to end the night!
> 
> I was a history major and took an entire course dedicated to the History of Venice (and it felt like we barely brushed the surface!) so I'm really excited to read your next update! And to see pictures of all of the amazing sites I learned so much about!



Thanks! I love the carousel pic too.

One last gelato from Venchi was definitely the most appropriate way to end that night. We absolutely loved that place!!

I am excited to get started on Venice! I am working on uploading the pics from our first day there so I can get to work.



MEK said:


> I knew your night time pics were going to be fabulous!  Wow!  What a lovely evening to take some pics.  Sorry you got stuck with the packing!
> 
> Lovely!



It was a beautiful night! I didn't mind being set the task of packing. DH was busy walking out onto a narrow strip of concrete in the middle of the Arno river, and the idea of doing that myself terrified me! lol 



saintstickets said:


> Wow Kristy!!  I'm away from the DISboards for a few months due to family health issues and you've posted so much!  It took me 2 hours to catch up but it was well worth it! DH and you have done such a spectacular job of combining pics and narrative.  Since I last posted you have been to the Colosseum, Pantheon, Vatican, St. Peter's, Orvieto, Florence, Pisa and visited so many beautiful churches. And of course we cannot omit the great fleur-de-lis pics!
> 
> I'm glad silmarg found his way to your report and it looks like he and his family are going this summer!
> 
> It is obvious that this TR has been such a labor of love for you and fortunately for us, we get to enjoy the fruits of your labor.  This has been my kinda trip with the history, the gorgeous structures and the scrumptious food.  Having been born in Natchez, MS and you from the NOLA area, our cities will soon celebrate their 300th anniversary since their founding with such fanfare while the places you visited would think 300 years is like the blink of an eye!  It boggles the mind.  I can't wait to see more of your TR.



I hope your family is doing well.  

It was definitely a jam-packed trip! So much to see and do every minute of the day. 

Very cool that my TR inspired someone to pull the trigger on their own ABD trip. It's truly one of those things you can't understand fully until you do it yourself. I thought for sure we would be one and done because they are so expensive, but you get what you pay for. Now we can't wait to take our next one!!

Man, to think 300 years is not even a blip on the radar in these ancient cities is so fascinating. I loved being surrounded by all of the history!


----------



## WebmasterMike

I smell a trip report update and a city change...


----------



## silmarg

saintstickets said:


> Wow Kristy!!  I'm away from the DISboards for a few months due to family health issues and you've posted so much!  It took me 2 hours to catch up but it was well worth it! DH and you have done such a spectacular job of combining pics and narrative.  Since I last posted you have been to the Colosseum, Pantheon, Vatican, St. Peter's, Orvieto, Florence, Pisa and visited so many beautiful churches. And of course we cannot omit the great fleur-de-lis pics!
> 
> I'm glad silmarg found his way to your report and it looks like he and his family are going this summer!



Bill I hope all is well with you and yours - and that the health issues are resolved.  

I can't believe how this season ultimately worked out.  I am very eager to see how the NFL treats a team that actually cheats... and how the punishment will compare to what the NFL did to the Saints (and lets face it, the Saints were made an example of because of the concussion lawsuits from former players could bankrupt the league).

And yes, we are doing ABD Viva Italia this summer.  I can't wait.

We are also discussing another NOLA trip... to see the Cowboys... gotta see how the schedule works out...

Be well my friend.


----------



## leshunlenese

Many times, I see myself just scrolling through looking at the pictures. These are so amazing!


----------



## khertz

k5jmh said:


> I smell a trip report update and a city change...



I wish I could have gotten to it last weekend, but I was behind on uploading pics. Coming up now, though!



leshunlenese said:


> Many times, I see myself just scrolling through looking at the pictures. These are so amazing!



Thanks!! DH was definitely in heaven taking all those photos of such beautiful cities.


----------



## WebmasterMike

khertz said:


> I wish I could have gotten to it last weekend, but I was behind on uploading pics. Coming up now, though!


----------



## khertz

*Day 8: *Monday September 22nd

Our last morning in Florence, we woke up at 8 am to the news that the Air France strike had been extended, and unfortunately, that started off our day with a rain cloud of anxiety over us. Our flight from Venice to Paris was on Air France, so we immediately started trying to figure out if our flight was going to be cancelled, and if it was, what we were going to do about it. Eventually we went down to breakfast and found several other of our fellow travelers dealing with similar situations, but they were generally able to get it taken care of because their Air France flights being operated by Delta so they were able to switch to other Delta flights. 

We still had to get on with our day though, so we had some breakfast, then went up to the room to finish getting our stuff together. We ran into Dusty in the lobby, and because the guides knew our flight info, he asked if we knew what we were going to do yet.  We told him we hadn’t made any progress with phone calls to Delta or Air France, and I’ll admit, I teared up a bit talking about it with him. But he made us feel totally at ease and told us Marco was working on it and not to let it ruin our day. So that comforted us quite a bit, and we tried to relax as we made our way back down to the lobby to get on the bus.


We said goodbye to Florence and to the AMAZING Westin Excelsior that had been such a wonderful place to lay our heads at night while we were in such a beautiful city. 





ABD 08 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​


Soon enough, we were loaded up on the bus for the last time and on our way to the train station. It wasn’t long before we were gathering in front of the bus to take a photo with our wonderful driver Domenico!





ABD 08-001 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​
There he is in the front, holding an ABD sign!


We headed into the train station and had a little bit of time to kill until we needed to be on the platform to board the train. There was a little mall of shops down a level underneath the train platforms, so DH and I went down there to wander around but didn’t find anything that interested us to buy. So we made our way back up to the meeting place, and found Marco waiting with our bag lunch to eat on the train.





ABD 08-005 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​
Then, we had to play “wait and see.” See, the European train stations don’t like to post which platform you need to be on until sometimes minutes before the train is set to depart. So we were literally all standing there just watching the board and planning to make a mad dash to the platform if needed. At least we didn’t also have luggage to drag along with us! 





08 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​
Luckily, once our platform was posted, it wasn’t a long walk to get over there…considering our platform number was posted at 10:53 and our train was to depart at 10:55! 





08-001 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​

DH and I were in our own row, sharing a car with Dustin, Pete, Kathy, Kevin, John & Marco.




08-002 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​

Pete caught DH taking this photo and said he needed to get ready first.




08-003 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​
Once we got settled and the train took off, the guides came around to ask us what we wanted to eat at our farewell dinner the next night. *TEAR*




ABD 08-019 by disneymom1024, on Flickr





ABD 08-023 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​
The little bag lunches were pretty good! I got a chicken sandwich, and I think DH had the ham and cheese. We also got chips, a bottled water, muffin, and the guides came around with their box of goodies, so I snagged a Twix bar.




08-004 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​

Marco spent a huge part of the train ride making calls for us to the airlines and using his cell phone data (the wifi on the train was terrible!) to do searches for alternative flights or train itineraries for us to get us to Paris. Marco had already impressed us on this trip, but this instance really went above and beyond, and we were so thankful for the work he was doing to take some of the strain off of us!


A little more than an hour on the train, and we had made it to our last city on the ABD portion of our trip, the breathtakingly beautiful city of Venezia! It was truly incredible to walk out of the train station and just immediately be on the water with a gorgeous landscape spread out before us.




08-005 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​

Of course, the guides led us over to the water so we could take some photos! DH and I were still a little anxious about the flight issue, DH even more so, and he wanted to skip the photo. But I convinced him not to let himself miss out on something that he would regret later just because he was upset in this moment.




08-006 by disneymom1024, on Flickr





ABD 08-043 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​
Once everyone had taken their picture, we started walking towards the dock where we would take our gondola ride! Unlike in Florence, we were not going to the hotel first. After our gondola ride, we were immediately starting our walking tour of Venice.


In such a photogenic city, it’s hard not to snap pictures of the gorgeous scenery as we were just walking along.




08-008 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​

When we got to the dock, each of us was handed a ticket with a number for which gondola we would be on. We had to split up into two groups to two different docks, so DH and I headed over to ours with only Chris, Chuch, Mike, and Rick with us. They all had a different number on their tickets than ours, which left DH and I with a gondola to ourselves! We were thinking this was some major pixie dust as we took off!





08-011 by disneymom1024, on Flickr





08-012 by disneymom1024, on Flickr





08-013 by disneymom1024, on Flickr





08-014 by disneymom1024, on Flickr



08-015 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​
However, our excitement over our pixie dust was short lived. As our gondola was passing the second dock where everyone else was loading, the guides were flagging us down. Turns out, Jean and Rosemary were supposed to be on with us, but they hadn’t realized they were supposed to go to the other dock! So while our private gondola ride was short lived, we were happy to have them aboard.




08-016 by disneymom1024, on Flickr





08-017 by disneymom1024, on Flickr

​They made a joke about suddenly being stuck on a gondola with our mothers! Lol Finally, we were off for real on our 20 minute or so gondola ride through Venice to the Grand Canal!




08-020 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Our gondolier





08-021 by disneymom1024, on Flickr





08-022 by disneymom1024, on Flickr





ABD 08-078 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​


----------



## khertz

*Day 8 Continued: *Monday September 22nd






ABD 08-113 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
There goes our luggage!





08-023 by disneymom1024, on Flickr





08-025 by disneymom1024, on Flickr





08-026 by disneymom1024, on Flickr





08-027 by disneymom1024, on Flickr





08-028 by disneymom1024, on Flickr





08-030 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​
Too soon, our gondola ride was over. The weather was perfect, and it couldn’t have been a better day to take a picturesque ride through such a beautiful city. When everyone was unloaded from their gondola, we met up with our local guide, Rosana, to start our walking tour of Venice. Of all the cities, DH and I found Venice to be the most tricky to navigate on our own. We were given a city map, just as we had in Rome and Florence. But in Venice, most of the “streets” are really just narrow alleyways with no names. Rosana did point out that there are lots of landmark signs posted with arrows that will say “Per S. Marco” or “Per Rialto” and that means you are heading toward that landmark (in those examples, St. Mark’s Square and the Rialto Bridge). It’s really easiest to navigate and orient yourself by knowing the relation of those landmarks to whatever you are trying to get to and following them, as they are everywhere! 






08-036 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​
Rosana also talked to us about the flooding of the streets, which can happen anytime of the day. To be able to still navigate the streets on foot (no vehicles in Venice besides boats), they have raised platforms that they use to make walkways. They had been in use just that morning, but since the water had receded they were in the process of picking them up.






08-037 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​
It was a good place to stop for Rosana to give us the history of how the city came to be built. Dusty was working as a good assistant.






08-038 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​
As in the other two cities we had visited so far, Venice is full of piazzas. This one we came to was home to a less well-known leaning tower than the one we had seen the day before in Pisa.






08-040 by disneymom1024, on Flickr





08-041 by disneymom1024, on Flickr





08-042 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​
It was here that Rosana told us about the water cisterns where they collect the rain water to have fresh drinking and cooking water. They kept them locked so that the water couldn’t be poisoned or tampered with, and the women of the household would go out to them twice a day to collect water, and while waiting for the person with the key, they would get together and gossip! The women in the group were happy to demonstrate gossip hour for a photo.






ABD 08-142 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​





08-045 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Just walking around…how beautiful is this?!
​Next we ended up in the Campo Manin, which is home to a large sculpture of Daniele Manin, a great patriot and politician in Venice in the 1800’s. Also here is a sculpture of the winged lion, a symbol of the city of Venice. When Rosana stopped to tell us about this bit of history, she brought out the Venetian flag and we stopped to take some photos.






08-048 by disneymom1024, on Flickr





08-049 by disneymom1024, on Flickr





08-050 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Daniele Manin





08-051 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​Next Rosana took us to a beautiful little courtyard that had some cool architecture she wanted to show us.






08-052 by disneymom1024, on Flickr





08-054 by disneymom1024, on Flickr





08-055 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​
Dusty surprised us here with a welcome refreshment, peach Bellinis! Of course, it was relevant to the history of the tour we were taking. It was created by Giuseppe Cipriani, the founder of the famous Harry’s Bar in Venice.






ABD 08-156 by disneymom1024, on Flickr





ABD 08-157 by disneymom1024, on Flickr





ABD 08-158 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​*Continued in next post...*


----------



## khertz

*Day 8 Continued: *Monday September 22nd






08-056 by disneymom1024, on Flickr





ABD 08-160 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​
After that nice little break, we walked down towards the water and actually saw them changing out one of the gondola posts. Rosana told us that the city is built on millions of wooden pile-ons (there are 1.2 million under a single church!). Wood that is completely under water petrifies, but wood that is exposed to air will rot in the middle where the water level goes up and down, like posts, so those are changed out eventually.






08-057 by disneymom1024, on Flickr





08-058 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​
Our final destination on the tour was the famous St. Mark’s Square, but of course, DH took photos along the walk of anything and everything. How could you not in a city so beautiful?






08-059 by disneymom1024, on Flickr





08-060 by disneymom1024, on Flickr





08-061 by disneymom1024, on Flickr





08-062 by disneymom1024, on Flickr





08-063 by disneymom1024, on Flickr





08-065 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​
We made it to St. Mark’s! That seems like a good place to stop for now.

*UP NEXT:* Piazza San Marco


----------



## carpenta

We took a bus from the hotel to the train station also. To us it seemed so silly for the station would be a nice brisk walk from the Westin. Since the luggage went ahead of us also I would have preferred a stroll. Still love the Florence Westin. Did you get a chance to get some roof top shots from the Westin? There was a bar and outdoor walkways that we used to get some great shots of the Duomo. On Travel network the show "Bizzare Foods" with that host who travels the world eating everything goes to Florence on this upcoming show this week. I am going to watch just to see if I recognize any landmarks. Still LOVING the review....Thanks.


----------



## afwdwfan

khertz said:


> We told him we hadn’t made any progress with phone calls to Delta or Air France, and I’ll admit, I teared up a bit talking about it with him. But he made us feel totally at ease and told us Marco was working on it and not to let it ruin our day.


Yuck... sorry you had to deal with that drama at the end of the trip, but it is great to see that your guides made such an effort to try to help you out and minimize your stress. 



khertz said:


> Then, we had to play “wait and see.” See, the European train stations don’t like to post which platform you need to be on until sometimes minutes before the train is set to depart.
> 
> Luckily, once our platform was posted, it wasn’t a long walk to get over there…considering our platform number was posted at 10:53 and our train was to depart at 10:55!


Wow! That's just nuts!  I can't believe they operate like that! 



khertz said:


> There goes our luggage!


I'd be a little nervous with it stacked that high floating across the water...



khertz said:


> We made it to St. Mark’s! That seems like a good place to stop for now.


I'm sure that's a full update on its own!


----------



## DisneyKid4Life

Oh my goodness, that is the weirdest thing ever with platform time posting. I wonder if they film all the crazy mad dashes that would be sure to cause. I don't think I would function very well in that environment.

I can't imagine being in Venice and not riding a gondola. What a great experience.


----------



## carpenta

The Florence terminal is not that big and only has a small number of platforms. You really don't get that rushed if you arrive a little before your designated time.  Inside the train there is a speedometer that lets the passengers know how fast the train is traveling.  It was a nice way to travel; and it is too bad the US doesn't invest in a high speed train system.


----------



## Dugette

khertz said:


> We still had to get on with our day though, so we had some breakfast, then went up to the room to finish getting our stuff together. We ran into Dusty in the lobby, and because the guides knew our flight info, he asked if we knew what we were going to do yet. We told him we hadn’t made any progress with phone calls to Delta or Air France, and I’ll admit, I teared up a bit talking about it with him. But he made us feel totally at ease and told us Marco was working on it and not to let it ruin our day. So that comforted us quite a bit, and we tried to relax as we made our way back down to the lobby to get on the bus.


It might just be my crummy memory, but I feel like I'm missing something here...what had happened with your flights?

Anyway, yay for Venezia!! Ahhhh, love that city! 

How perfect that you got a gondola ride right off the bat. And on a nice day. Great way to enjoy it!

Kind-of scary to see all those bags floating by and piled high, though. 

Mmmmm, peach bellinis! I love this day!


----------



## khertz

Dugette said:


> It might just be my crummy memory, but I feel like I'm missing something here...what had happened with your flights?



Thanks for the heads up, I had missed a paragraph when copying my post from Word! I had a lot more trouble with the formatting on the new boards than I thought I would!! It's fixed now.


----------



## Dugette

khertz said:


> Thanks for the heads up, I had missed a paragraph when copying my post from Word! I had a lot more trouble with the formatting on the new boards than I thought I would!! It's fixed now.


Oh, I had wondered if something got cut out. That makes a lot more sense now! That's really nerve-wracking that they were on strike and your flight was approaching!


----------



## missangelalexis

What a stressful morning for you guys  I'm glad you tried to not let it ruin your trip to Venice though.

Wow, the train stations sound so hectic, I would HATE that!! 

Venice is GORGEOUS!! Every picture is just beautiful. The gondola ride must've been so awesome, a great memory to have.

Peach Bellinis, yum!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

that is a little nutty with the train platforms!  Good thing you/your group was at least aware that was the case and prepared for it.

Must be amazing to get off the train and be like right there at the water.  Venice sure looks beautiful and just such a unique city!  (closest I have ever come is playing one of those Tomb Raider games where she has to explore Venice).  I love all the little touches with the tour - like having the belinis, etc

I can only imagine how many pictures were taken by your group in Venice as it must be so hard not to capture absolutely everything.

I recall them talking about the ABD tourguides helping with the planes and re-booking flights etc, on the DISunplugged.  As stressful as that situation was for you I am sure that made it a bit easier compared to if you were totally on your own.


----------



## MEK

Such a bummer about your possible flight cancellation.  I am sure you must have been preoccupied with that.  No fun at all.

Venice is such an amazing city.  It really is one of my favorite to see in pictures.  The gondolas and then the narrow little walkways.  Very cool. 

Wow - taking special orders for your last nights dinner.  Nice!  

Yum to the Peach Bellini!


----------



## Imagineer5

What a fun way to start your time in Venice!! Very cool to hop right onto a Gondola ride and then a walking tour.  That was so nice thye were trying to figure out the return.  Reminds me of our time in Venice - when we were in Italy they had that volcano eruption which shut down flights across Europe due to the ash in the air.  Up until the day of our flight home they were cancelled left and right and we were watching and waiting and worried the whole time, but our flight left right on schedule! Crazy.

Anyway, I loved our time wandering around Venice - as you said SO easy to get lost, but then also pretty easy to figure out where you are as well.


----------



## sayhello

Finally caught up.  I'm sure I've said this before, but when I see your gorgeous nighttime photos, I know that's why I've just never really taken to cruising.  I saw so much of Europe on my ABD add-on to my Med cruise, but we didn't get to see *any* of the places at night, and I think that's such a shame, and something I really miss.  I so much prefer the land-based ABDs.  

And I have to say, while I can't imagine how stressful the whole flight thing had to have been, you could not possibly have been in better hands than to have the ABD Guides working for you as your "concierges".  If you'd arranged the trip yourselves, you'd have to have stopped everything, and just missed a part of your day in order to settle your flight.  It's one of the intangibles of doing an ABD that you just can't put a price on, or properly explain to others.  Waiting to hear what happened with that!

It definitely looks like I need to go back to Italy some day.  Both to see it at night, and to see Venice, which looks amazing!

Sayhello


----------



## Sarabi's Cubs

Ah, Venice!  Wish I was back there instead of in this miserable cold weather!  I was very nervous about the gondola ride actually, and almost didn't do it. I had worked it up in my mind to the point that I was convinced that I would end up in the Grand Canal. I'm so glad I sucked it up and got in.  It was amazing!!


----------



## courtneybelle

The train ride to Venice looks so nice! We just took a bus…

The gondola ride looks absolutely magical, even if it wasn't a private one!

I agree, I had the hardest time navigating Venice. I was able to figure Florence out right away, not so much Venice!


----------



## khertz

carpenta said:


> We took a bus from the hotel to the train station also. To us it seemed so silly for the station would be a nice brisk walk from the Westin. Since the luggage went ahead of us also I would have preferred a stroll. Still love the Florence Westin. Did you get a chance to get some roof top shots from the Westin? There was a bar and outdoor walkways that we used to get some great shots of the Duomo. On Travel network the show "Bizzare Foods" with that host who travels the world eating everything goes to Florence on this upcoming show this week. I am going to watch just to see if I recognize any landmarks. Still LOVING the review....Thanks.



The Westin was absolutely beautiful. It was easily my favorite of the three rooms we stayed in during the trip. All of the hotels were beautiful and in perfect locations, but nothing beats those beds at the Westin. Heavenly! We did not end up going up to the top of the hotel while there. Bummer. I bet that would have been some gorgeous views! 

Glad you are enjoying!



afwdwfan said:


> Yuck... sorry you had to deal with that drama at the end of the trip, but it is great to see that your guides made such an effort to try to help you out and minimize your stress.
> 
> Wow! That's just nuts!  I can't believe they operate like that!
> 
> I'd be a little nervous with it stacked that high floating across the water...
> 
> I'm sure that's a full update on its own!



The guides were absolutely worth their weight in gold! They really helped us to relax and enjoy our last couple of days despite the mess of Air France and our flight. 

It was really crazy not knowing where you needed to be until just a few minutes before you needed to be there. And as Dusty warned us, the train waits for NO ONE! 

I didn't think about it like that, but you're totally right. It would have been awful if someone's bag ended up at the bottom of the Canal!!

Yep, hoping I can get there tonight. The new boards are still messing with my mind!



DisneyKid4Life said:


> Oh my goodness, that is the weirdest thing ever with platform time posting. I wonder if they film all the crazy mad dashes that would be sure to cause. I don't think I would function very well in that environment.
> 
> I can't imagine being in Venice and not riding a gondola. What a great experience.



It was definitely NOT for me! I am an anxious person in general, but especially when it comes to traveling and knowing where to be and when to be there. So Italian train stations are not my favorite place, needless to say. I definitely wouldn't have wanted to be doing that on my own and dragging my luggage!

It was REALLY amazing, and of course so wonderful that it was included because gondola rides can be pricey. But it's so iconic to that city, you just HAVE to do it!



Dugette said:


> Oh, I had wondered if something got cut out. That makes a lot more sense now! That's really nerve-wracking that they were on strike and your flight was approaching!



Ahh, the new boards were totally getting to me with that update. Thanks again for pointing out the oversight so I could fix it! 

It was definitely not a fun thing to wake up to, and so close to the end of the trip. We were lucky though that we had the guides along to help us out through the morning so we could still enjoy ourselves. 



missangelalexis said:


> What a stressful morning for you guys  I'm glad you tried to not let it ruin your trip to Venice though.
> 
> Wow, the train stations sound so hectic, I would HATE that!!
> 
> Venice is GORGEOUS!! Every picture is just beautiful. The gondola ride must've been so awesome, a great memory to have.
> 
> Peach Bellinis, yum!!



It is just something with us and travel, it never goes totally smooth! I am glad we were able to move past it for the moment and enjoy such a beautiful city.

The train station was way too stressful for me. I totally appreciated being part of an ABD at that moment and not having to navigate the whole thing on our own.

Venice is literally breathtaking in person. I still can't even believe sometimes that a place so beautiful exists and that I was lucky enough to be able to visit there! I just wish we had more time there, two days was not nearly enough!



TheMaxRebo said:


> that is a little nutty with the train platforms!  Good thing you/your group was at least aware that was the case and prepared for it.
> 
> Must be amazing to get off the train and be like right there at the water.  Venice sure looks beautiful and just such a unique city!  (closest I have ever come is playing one of those Tomb Raider games where she has to explore Venice).  I love all the little touches with the tour - like having the belinis, etc
> 
> I can only imagine how many pictures were taken by your group in Venice as it must be so hard not to capture absolutely everything.
> 
> I recall them talking about the ABD tourguides helping with the planes and re-booking flights etc, on the DISunplugged.  As stressful as that situation was for you I am sure that made it a bit easier compared to if you were totally on your own.



One of the best parts of being with ABD vs. planning and executing the trip on our own was for things just like that, the travel between cities, especially through hectic train stations!

I didn't know exactly what to expect when we got off of the train, but walking out and seeing the water spread out in front of you...GOOSEBUMPS! It was so incredible! The guides always made sure a little bit of pixie dust was following us around wherever we went. 

Although we were in Venice for the shortest amount of time of the three cities, I would absolutely believe it that the most pictures were taken of that one city! You want to just capture it all so you don't forget how beautiful it is.

Absolutely. Kevin saw how stressed we were in the lobby that morning when we found out our flight could possibly be cancelled, and he reassured us that we could let the guides handle it and not to spend our day worrying. He was totally right, and it made us appreciate the guides that much more!



MEK said:


> Such a bummer about your possible flight cancellation.  I am sure you must have been preoccupied with that.  No fun at all.
> 
> Venice is such an amazing city.  It really is one of my favorite to see in pictures.  The gondolas and then the narrow little walkways.  Very cool.
> 
> Wow - taking special orders for your last nights dinner.  Nice!
> 
> Yum to the Peach Bellini!



Travel stress is never fun, but especially in a foreign country. It was a cloud hanging over our heads, that's for sure!

I knew before the trip I would love Venice, but I had no idea that I would ABSOLUTELY FREAKING LOVE VENICE!! It's literally the most beautiful place I have ever seen. 

The Bellinis were a great touch! And what a beautiful little spot to enjoy them, too.



Imagineer5 said:


> What a fun way to start your time in Venice!! Very cool to hop right onto a Gondola ride and then a walking tour.  That was so nice thye were trying to figure out the return.  Reminds me of our time in Venice - when we were in Italy they had that volcano eruption which shut down flights across Europe due to the ash in the air.  Up until the day of our flight home they were cancelled left and right and we were watching and waiting and worried the whole time, but our flight left right on schedule! Crazy.
> 
> Anyway, I loved our time wandering around Venice - as you said SO easy to get lost, but then also pretty easy to figure out where you are as well.



It was definitely great to get right onto a gondola, which is the absolute iconic thing to do in Venice. It was also great to hop right into the walking tour after a relaxing train ride. 

Someone else on our trip was talking about the volcano eruption, I believe. Interruptions to travel plans are always stressful, but even more so being in a foreign country and having trouble getting in touch with someone who speaks English and is in your current time zone to be able to help you. lol 

Venice was a strange city for me. We would wander and wander and just when I would start panicking that we were hopelessly lost, we'd figure out where we were!



sayhello said:


> Finally caught up.  I'm sure I've said this before, but when I see your gorgeous nighttime photos, I know that's why I've just never really taken to cruising.  I saw so much of Europe on my ABD add-on to my Med cruise, but we didn't get to see *any* of the places at night, and I think that's such a shame, and something I really miss.  I so much prefer the land-based ABDs.
> 
> And I have to say, while I can't imagine how stressful the whole flight thing had to have been, you could not possibly have been in better hands than to have the ABD Guides working for you as your "concierges".  If you'd arranged the trip yourselves, you'd have to have stopped everything, and just missed a part of your day in order to settle your flight.  It's one of the intangibles of doing an ABD that you just can't put a price on, or properly explain to others.  Waiting to hear what happened with that!
> 
> It definitely looks like I need to go back to Italy some day.  Both to see it at night, and to see Venice, which looks amazing!
> 
> Sayhello



I always thought I would want to do a Med cruise and visit a bunch of different cities, but just from observing in Venice how rushed the cruisers were all day and then how the city was practically empty at night, I don't think I would enjoy it as much as I once thought. It doesn't give you nearly enough time to explore these amazing cities what really deserve to be explored!

You hit the nail on the head with this. We had already decided that ABD was more than worth the premium price, but this day and seeing Marco work so hard to help us out really cemented that fact!

Oh, absolutely. Venice is worth a trip on its own! I sincerely hope DH and I are able to get back one day. I definitely don't think we had enough time there.



Sarabi's Cubs said:


> Ah, Venice!  Wish I was back there instead of in this miserable cold weather!  I was very nervous about the gondola ride actually, and almost didn't do it. I had worked it up in my mind to the point that I was convinced that I would end up in the Grand Canal. I'm so glad I sucked it up and got in.  It was amazing!!



We don't have miserable cold weather here (more like back and forth so we get to play the "how should we dress today?" game every morning!), but I would absolutely love to be back there right about now. I'm so glad you didn't talk yourself out of the gondola ride! It was so amazing, and from the pictures, it looks like you & Brian had a great time! What a wonderful memory that ride was.



courtneybelle said:


> The train ride to Venice looks so nice! We just took a bus…
> 
> The gondola ride looks absolutely magical, even if it wasn't a private one!
> 
> I agree, I had the hardest time navigating Venice. I was able to figure Florence out right away, not so much Venice!



It was pretty cool being able to travel through the country in different ways instead of just the bus. There was just something so cool about speeding across the Italian countryside on a high speed train!

The gondola ride was a highlight, for sure. It was fantastic, even with Rosemary & Jean joining us. 

It seemed with each city our maps had less and less information on them to help us orient ourselves.  Venice was tough, but it's not so bad of a place to get a little lost in either.


----------



## sayhello

khertz said:


> It was definitely NOT for me! I am an anxious person in general, but especially when it comes to traveling and knowing where to be and when to be there. So Italian train stations are not my favorite place, needless to say. I definitely wouldn't have wanted to be doing that on my own and dragging my luggage!


Actually, it's not just Italian train stations!  They did the same thing in London Euston station when I was catching my train to Edinburgh!  And I was on my own!  I'd purchased a First Class ticket, and could have used the First Class Lounge to wait, but I just didn't feel like I could leave the main area and do that since I had *no idea* where my train would be taking off from.  They announced it just a few minutes before it left, and then it was a mad rush to the train.  I made it, but it's definitely a bit nerve wracking!

Sayhello


----------



## DDuck4Life

Marco was absolutely AMAZING in working to get our flight situation figured out for us so we didn't have to worry.  As soon as we were settled in on the train he came over and got a copy of our itinerary with our flight information and confirmation numbers and started making calls for us. The different time zone really threw us since we could only talk to someone that spoke English from 8-5 New York time, not very convenient in trying to work things out and still enjoy your vacation. He spent almost the whole train ride on the phone working out flight details. After awhile he came over with a ton of information for us and several options that we would not have figured out on our own. The worst part was since we are both planners we just wanted it to be resolved and taken care of so we wouldn't have to worry about this anymore but Air France would not cancel anything until 24 hours ahead of departure time. So there was still a chance our flight could go so we didn't want to book anything else in case our flight was the rare one that actually flew and then be stuck paying for two tickets.  Marco had looked into other flights and even taking a train from two different train stations and logistics on getting to the train station and making the connections at different stations to make it all the way to Paris.  So many options were given to us but still had to wait until the 24 hour make before we could move forward with any plans.  Marco truly was a life saver in being able to talk to the airline for us and get all the information he could from them, while we were able to relax(as best we could) and just enjoy the train ride.


----------



## sayhello

DDuck4Life said:


> Marco was absolutely AMAZING in working to get our flight situation figured out for us so we didn't have to worry.  As soon as we were settled in on the train he came over and got a copy of our itinerary with our flight information and confirmation numbers and started making calls for us. The different time zone really threw us since we could only talk to someone that spoke English from 8-5 New York time, not very convenient in trying to work things out and still enjoy your vacation. He spent almost the whole train ride on the phone working out flight details. After awhile he came over with a ton of information for us and several options that we would not have figured out on our own. The worst part was since we are both planners we just wanted it to be resolved and taken care of so we wouldn't have to worry about this anymore but Air France would not cancel anything until 24 hours ahead of departure time. So there was still a chance our flight could go so we didn't want to book anything else in case our flight was the rare one that actually flew and then be stuck paying for two tickets.  Marco had looked into other flights and even taking a train from two different train stations and logistics on getting to the train station and making the connections at different stations to make it all the way to Paris.  So many options were given to us but still had to wait until the 24 hour make before we could move forward with any plans.  Marco truly was a life saver in being able to talk to the airline for us and get all the information he could from them, while we were able to relax(as best we could) and just enjoy the train ride.


Love that!  But I can understand just wanting to have it settled!  Oy vey!

Sayhello


----------



## khertz

*Day 8 Continued:* Monday September 22nd

When I left off, we had made it to the iconic St. Mark's Square in Venice! It was not nearly as crowded as I had expected, and it brought tears to my eyes. I have spent so many years going to WDW and walking into the Italy pavilion at Epcot with stars in my eyes, wishing for the day I would get to see it all in person. And now I finally was! It was an awesome moment.




08-065 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




08-067 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 08-174 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 08-185 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​At that point, Rosana told us we would be heading over to tour the Basilica. Dusty was kind enough to wait with all of our bags so that we wouldn't have to carry them into the church with us for our brief tour inside.




ABD 08-181 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​Meanwhile, we were following the orange sign across the Square and to our destination.




08-070 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




08-077 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
The columns of San Marco and San Theodoro
​Rosana pointed out the columns and told us that executions used to take place there. Because of this, it is considered bad luck to walk between them. 




08-072 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




08-073 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




08-074 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




08-075 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




08-076 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




08-079 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​We had to navigate around some people to get inside of the Basilica (and ditch a hanger-on that was trying to get in with us!), but eventually we made it inside. The building that stands there now is actually the third version of the Basilica. The first was destroyed in an uprising and then rebuilt. The second version was demolished by a Doge who wanted a bigger basilica. This version was built in 1094. So, still pretty old!




08-080 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




08-081 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




08-082 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​The inside is immense and so ornate! The mosaics in the ceiling and on the walls are 900 years old! The floors are uneven, not surprisingly considering it's built over the water. Rosana pointed out a brown line that was visible on a lot of the marble pillars, which you might think have something to do with water lines and flooding, but it actually isn't. Back in the old days there were no seats inside, so people sat on the floor and leaned against the pillars with their dirty heads and it stained the marble pillars! She also told us that to this day, people still get married down in the crypt where St. Mark is buried. 

Our tour inside of the basilica was pretty short, so soon enough we were headed back out into the now more crowded Square to finish up our walking tour with Rosana.




08-085 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




08-087 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




08-088 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




08-091 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​We saw LOTS of people getting the birds to land on them, but I sure as heck wasn't about to let them land on me! In fact, I specifically warned everyone one that should one land on me, I would scream as loud as I possibly could.




08-092 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​Then it was time to head to the last hotel of our ABD stay, the Luna Baglioni. It was literally steps away from St. Mark's Square, which made it pretty easy to find whenever we ventured out on our own, because we could just follow the signs back to the Square! It was also right on the water with a gondola stand right outside of the front doors.




08-097 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




08-098 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




08-100 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
The beautiful lobby
​We got our room assignments and went up to our room to start working on our flight situation. Marco had done a lot of the leg work for us, but the one thing he couldn't help us with was the fact that we had booked the flight with credit card points. DH had to spend a lot of time on the phone with our credit card company only to find out that absolutely nothing could be done unless the flight was actually cancelled. And since that hadn't happened yet, we literally had to just wait and see, even if that meant going all the way to the airport and finding out it was cancelled right before it was scheduled to take off. That was disappointing, but there was nothing else we could do at the moment, so we decided to stop worrying about it for the time being and enjoy the rest of our day.

In the time DH was on the phone, I went down to the hospitality desk Dusty & Marco had set up to get suggestions for dinner. Also, Dusty had told DH about a helicopter tour of Venice that we could do, and Pete from the DIS had even said he would pay for us to go as long as DH let him use the photos he took for the site! DH was ecstatic about that possibility, but I was still more than a little nervous about the whole idea. Dusty gave me a couple of suggestions for dinner, and marked them on our map. But he had also found out that the helicopter tours were not being offered because an aerialist had been killed doing a stunt in an air show. While I was absolutely sad someone had died, I couldn't help but be a little relieved that we didn't have the choice of taking the tour anymore. 

I went back up the room to check on DH and we decided to head out for a little exploring and shopping before dinner.

*Continued in next post...*

​


----------



## khertz

*Day 8 Continued: *Monday September 22nd

We headed out of the hotel and enjoyed the beautiful view right outside of the doors.




08-101 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




08-102 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​Our first stop was a must...the Disney store! It was the smallest of all of the Disney stores we had visited in each city. Unfortunately, there was nothing Venice-specific there, so it was a short visit. We did make sure to get a photo of the big Dusty window display for DS!




08-104 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




08-105 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​We made our way over to the famous Rialto bridge, and thank goodness we did that when we did because this was the only time we saw it not packed with people and were able to get a decent view off of the side. 




08-106 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




08-107 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




08-108 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




08-110 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




08-111 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




08-113 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​Seriously...so beautiful, especially with the sun going down! By the way, I could totally see myself living in Venice after I retire. What an amazing and gorgeous city. After that, we just kind of wandered around. DH was looking for interesting places to go back to for some sunrise photography. This was one of the places we found.




08-114 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




08-115 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




08-116 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




08-117 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




08-118 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​Soon after this, some dark clouds began rolling in and the camera had to go back in the bag. This was when we realized we really had no clue where we were in relation to the restaurant we were trying to get to and were having trouble orienting ourselves on the map. We kept making our way back to the same places, as the weather was getting worse and worse. Just when I was on the verge of panic mode and thought we had hit another dead end as the skies were about to open up, I realized we were standing right in front of the restaurant! We were dining at Vino Vino, and they were able to take us right away. The host asked if we wanted to sit on the patio, and I probably looked at him like he was crazy and said no, it was about to rain. He smiled and said it was covered, so we took a chance and said okay. 




08-128 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​



08-119 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




08-120 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Some bread to start




08-121 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​Not even five minutes later, the downpour started. Very quickly, we realized this wasn't just a rainstorm. There was hail bouncing on the tables from the sides of the overhang! The hail storm we had escaped in Florence had evidently followed us to Venice! We were seated at a table in the back corner, and soon we were starting to get wet despite being covered because of the wind blowing everything in. We kept having to scoot our table forward to get out of the rain. Hail was bouncing onto our table! And it got so loud we could barely hear each other. It was quite the interesting meal!!

I ordered lasagna while DH got a rotini with meat sauce pasta. 




08-122 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




08-123 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




08-125 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Our meals
​DH's rotini was really delicious, but I wasn't crazy about my lasagna. There wasn't much sauce at all, and there were layers of ham that I wasn't expecting. The cheese also had a weird texture that I found really unpleasant. I barely put a dent in it, but luckily DH was nice enough to share some of his pasta with me so I wouldn't be hungry. We also got dessert, so that totally made up for the disappointment of my lasagna!




08-127 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​Dessert saved the meal! It was soooo delicious. The rain had ended by the time we left, so we started heading back. Luckily, it was easy to get back to the hotel from there and we made it there quickly. Of course, DH decided he just wanted to go "peek in the square" real quick before we went inside. We stood there for less than a minute when the rain and wind kicked up again out of nowhere! We sought shelter for a moment, then decided just to make a run for the hotel, when it started hailing on us again!! It was so insane and I wouldn't let DH forget that we could have just gotten safe and dry into the hotel had he not wanted to go take that "quick peek." lol 

This is a pic one of the guides took on their camera later of the streets outside the hotel.




ABD 08-195 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​It was a crazy way to end a crazy day!! We went up to the room to shower and get ready for bed. The next day was our last day of the ABD trip, and our only full day in Venice so we wanted to make the most of every moment!

*UP NEXT:* The Doges' Palace


----------



## hokieinpa

What an amazing experience in Venice! I'm sorry about the stress of the strike/canceled flights!

I can totally understand your reaction seeing St. Mark's Square for the first time - it looks breathtaking!

And how crazy is that weather? It doesn't seem as if it was overly chilly (judging on what the people in the pictures are wearing) but that hail is wild!

Can't wait to read about your last day in Venice!


----------



## Dugette

khertz said:


> I have spent so many years going to WDW and walking into the Italy pavilion at Epcot with stars in my eyes, wishing for the day I would get to see it all in person.


That's so crazy to think about, since I feel kind-of the opposite. We honeymooned in Italy in 2005, but didn't start going to WDW until 2009 (childhood trips didn't really venture into World Showcase). So, for me, Epcot Italy reminds me of real Italy and the time we spent in St. Mark's Square, etc. I'm glad you finally got to set foot in the real thing. I can imagine how emotional it was.

Also, reading your post is really making me wish that I had some sort of trip report or journal for our honeymoon. I know that we had a guide that took us around the places you went in this update, but I sure don't remember much of anything. It's nice to re-visit everything through you! 



khertz said:


> Seriously...so beautiful, especially with the sun going down!


Those photos from the bridge are gorgeous. They look like paintings. So pretty they can't be real (but they are). I just love Venice and totally agree about retiring there (if it still is above water and all...)



khertz said:


> Hail was bouncing onto our table! And it got so loud we could barely hear each other. It was quite the interesting meal!!


Oh, wow, what a crazy meal!  Sorry your food wasn't great. That would be a surprise to find ham in your lasagna. Could be good, in theory, I guess, but sounds like they missed the mark. That dessert does look tasty, though!


----------



## dtr_angel

Okay caught up again sorry I keep getting so behind. That's crazy weather!


----------



## OKW Lover

That certainly was a strange weather night in Venice!  Val & I were with a large group eating at a little place just around the corner from the hotel.  We were just amazed at the hail.  We got pretty wet just walking (running) back to the hotel at the end of the night.


----------



## missangelalexis

Such a funny pic of Dusty holding your bags!

What an awesome location for your hotel! 

The view from the Rialto bridge, wow so gorgeous! 

Yikes, that hail storm! How crazy!


----------



## DisneyKid4Life

Wow, that is pretty cool to see the Italy Pavilion in person.

I'll be honest, I would be right there with the birds. I used to love going to a nearby park and have the pigeons eat right out of my hand. However, I totally do understand one not particularly enjoying that either. They are a pretty dirty animal.

I so empathize with your travel struggles. It's always easy to say don't worry about it, and granted, there isn't anything you can do, but I would be fretting about it constantly because there was nothing I could do. I hate being powerless like that.

Wow, that is some crazy weather!!!


----------



## christannj

We were at the same restaurant that Grant and Leslie were at.  It was an old post office.  We were sitting next to a fireplace when the hail began and pretty soon the hail started coming down the chimney and began to ping off of the grate at the base.  That is an experience that we will never forget.  We fortunately had our abd ponchos with us but we still got pretty wet walking back.

If we ever get the chance to be on another trip together, Kristy, I'm hanging with you and Dustin.  He has a great eye for just the right shots.


----------



## afwdwfan

DDuck4Life said:


> Marco was absolutely AMAZING in working to get our flight situation figured out for us so we didn't have to worry.  As soon as we were settled in on the train he came over and got a copy of our itinerary with our flight information and confirmation numbers and started making calls for us. The different time zone really threw us since we could only talk to someone that spoke English from 8-5 New York time, not very convenient in trying to work things out and still enjoy your vacation. He spent almost the whole train ride on the phone working out flight details. After awhile he came over with a ton of information for us and several options that we would not have figured out on our own. The worst part was since we are both planners we just wanted it to be resolved and taken care of so we wouldn't have to worry about this anymore but Air France would not cancel anything until 24 hours ahead of departure time. So there was still a chance our flight could go so we didn't want to book anything else in case our flight was the rare one that actually flew and then be stuck paying for two tickets.  Marco had looked into other flights and even taking a train from two different train stations and logistics on getting to the train station and making the connections at different stations to make it all the way to Paris.  So many options were given to us but still had to wait until the 24 hour make before we could move forward with any plans.  Marco truly was a life saver in being able to talk to the airline for us and get all the information he could from them, while we were able to relax(as best we could) and just enjoy the train ride.


I can totally understand.  I'd want to have it resolved one way or another so that I wouldn't have to worry about it.  I'm glad they were able to get some options for you, but that really stinks that you couldn't finalize anything yet!



khertz said:


> I have spent so many years going to WDW and walking into the Italy pavilion at Epcot with stars in my eyes, wishing for the day I would get to see it all in person. And now I finally was! It was an awesome moment.


I can totally understand that.  Well, kind of.  I'm always blown away by the pavilion in EPCOT.  I can only imagine how amazing it was to see the real thing. 



khertz said:


> At that point, Rosana told us we would be heading over to tour the Basilica. Dusty was kind enough to wait with all of our bags so that we wouldn't have to carry them into the church with us for our brief tour inside.


That was nice of Dusty.  I just hope the streets don't decide to flood! 



khertz said:


> We saw LOTS of people getting the birds to land on them, but I sure as heck wasn't about to let them land on me! In fact, I specifically warned everyone one that should one land on me, I would scream as loud as I possibly could.


If a bird landed on me, it would likely be a dead bird.  Which I'm sure would cause some kind of an international incident and be an all around horrible situation. 



khertz said:


> In the time DH was on the phone, I went down to the hospitality desk Dusty & Marco had set up to get suggestions for dinner. Also, Dusty had told DH about a helicopter tour of Venice that we could do, and Pete from the DIS had even said he would pay for us to go as long as DH let him use the photos he took for the site! DH was ecstatic about that possibility, but I was still more than a little nervous about the whole idea. Dusty gave me a couple of suggestions for dinner, and marked them on our map. But he had also found out that the helicopter tours were not being offered because an aerialist had been killed doing a stunt in an air show. While I was absolutely sad someone had died, I couldn't help but be a little relieved that we didn't have the choice of taking the tour anymore.


That's too bad.  Both the accident and the fact that you couldn't do the helicopter tour.  Because even though you might have been relieved to get out of it, I'm sure that the views would have been incredible!



khertz said:


> Dessert saved the meal! It was soooo delicious


Dessert looks amazing.  And even despite your disappointment with the lasagna, you now have me craving some for lunch.  And there's really nowhere to get any.


----------



## saintstickets

Oh WOW!!!  Venice is so beautiful and I could stand on the Rialto Bridge for hours with that scenery! 

Okay...I've just got to ask...what happened to the two missing statues on top of this building?
​


khertz said:


> ​


Let me guess...during WWII, Bubba from my home state of Mississippi was "visiting" and with rifle in hand said, "Hey y'all, watch this!"


----------



## Sarabi's Cubs

I will never forget that hailstorm in Venice.  Brian and I were sitting in St. Mark's Square having a cappuccino and listening to the music when it hit.  Watching that hail and then the lightening flashing around the square was absolutely incredible!  The picture isn't great but yes, it's nighttime and that's hail not rain.

 

Laurie


----------



## khertz

Sorry I haven't gotten to replies yet but we have been busy all week getting ready for our trip to Disneyland! We leave very early tomorrow morning, so we are getting last minute stuff together now and heading to bed. So I won't be around for an update until we are back. But I do plan to post some pics to Instagram if you want to follow along with our trip. My username is @disneymom1024. They will be cross posted to Facebook so if we are friends there you will see them too. See ya real soon!!


----------



## Dugette

Have a fantastic trip!


----------



## Cousin Orville

I finally caught up.  Amazing photos.  I'm sorry to hear about your flight.  We've been the victim of an Italian strike once.  So annoying and stressful.  We were supposed to fly from (Houston-)London-Milan, and had to fly into Nice instead and arrange a car to get to where we were going.  They literally cancelled the flight a few hours before we were flying out of Houston to London.  Ugh. I love Italy, Spain, and France, but can we find a way NOT to strike every month?

I love the location of your Venice hotel.  My understanding is they moved hotels across the lagoon to get a pool.  ABD needs to switch back to your hotel.  



Speaking as a parent who often takes his son swimming at ABD hotels, a pool isn't THAT important that you sacrifice location.  ABD should ALWAYS pick what they feel is the best hotel whether it has a pool or not.  Your more customized itinerary sounds much better.  Sorry for standing on my soap box.  Their Venice hotel choice has always bugged me.

Your photos of Venice are really awesome.  And your DH's rotini looks very tasty.  But, I'm not seeing any vino on your table at Vino Vino?  After dealing with your flight issues, I'd probably need some of Vino Vino's vino   (not sure what happened to my font size)


----------



## carpenta

I agree with Kevin. We traveled with a different company and we stayed about 5 blocks from St. Marks right on the beginning of the Grand canal. We ate breakfast every morning on a canopied outdoor deck right on the canal right across from the Basilica di Santa Maria della Salute. Fabulous hotel. ABD should do what most good business do and spy (and at times steal) from the competition. Let's see...pool vs. Venice....in my world Venice wins.


----------



## khertz

*Day 9: *Tuesday September 23rd

On our last full day in Venice, DH decided he wanted to get up early to go take some sunrise photos. But that had to wait a minute when he checked his email and discovered that thankfully (never thought I would say this) our Air France flight from Venice to Paris was cancelled! Now we didn't have to play the wait-and-see game, and we could jump on booking another flight that Marco had helped us find. We had been hesitant to book because if we did, and the Air France flight still went, we would be out quite a bit of money. So we quickly booked 2 seats on the Easy Jet flight we had found that would get us to Paris. Problem solved! 

DH headed out to take his photos, and I decided to sleep in a little bit more. So many early mornings and late nights with days full of walking in between was catching up with me!

Even narrowing these d0wn to just a few of the ones he took, it will still eat up the 25 picture limit! (Is there still such a thing since the boards updated? - I'll spare you, I tried it and you can still only do 25 at a time!)

So, enjoy a morning walking around the beautiful city of Venice.




ABD 09 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-001 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-003 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
A Venetian parking lot




ABD 09-004 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-005 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-008 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-012 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-013 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-018 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-021 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-023 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-024 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-025 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-028 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-030 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-031 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-033 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-036 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-037 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-039 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-041 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​DH got back to the room a little after 8 as I was waking up and getting dressed, so we went down a floor to have some breakfast, then made sure to call Dusty and give him our updated flight information so that he could set up our transfer to the airport in the morning. After breakfast, everyone that wanted to go visit the Doge's Palace met up in the lobby to walk together with the guides. The Doge's Palace was, as the name would imply, the palace where the Doge resided in the time of Venice being a republic. It was opened as a museum in 1923.




ABD 09-042 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




Viva 09-002 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Flooding in the Square




ABD 09-046 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​*Continued in next post...*


----------



## khertz

*Day 9 Continued: *Tuesday September 23rd




ABD 09-047 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




Viva 09-012 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​Although both of the guides were with us, going inside of the palace it was a self-guided tour, so we were on our own. If I am remembering correctly, this was one of the places where large bags had to be checked, so DH had to leave his larger camera bag. We took the steps up to the entrance, and DH got a couple more picture of the square before we ventured inside.




ABD 09-050 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-051 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-052 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​The entrance to the museum starts with going up the Golden Staircase. I'm sure you can figure out why. Check out that ceiling!




ABD 09-053 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-054 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-055 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​We toured through the Doge's apartments, which consists of large, opulent rooms. Each one is more beautiful than the next! 




ABD 09-059 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-060 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-061 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-064 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-063 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-065 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-066 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-068 by disneymom1024, on Flickr





Viva 09-014 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
DH as...The Doge!




ABD 09-069 by disneymom1024, on Flickr 
An enormous tree, with LOTS of Marcos listed!




Viva 09-017 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-071 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-073 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-074 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​Such a beautiful room! Love was even beginning to blossom between one Adventurer and our guide...




Viva 09-021 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​_*Continued in next post...*_


----------



## khertz

*Day 9 Continued: *Tuesday September 23rd

We ended up inside one of the most amazing and enormous rooms of the palace, the _Sala del Maggior Consiglio _which translates to the Higher Council Hall. It's large enough to fit 3000 people inside and the walls and ceiling are lined with gold and paintings. It's so hard to capture in photos the enormity of this room.




ABD 09-077 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-078 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-079 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-080 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-081 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-082 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-085 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
The view outside of the window




ABD 09-088 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-090 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
A secret window!
​Next, we made our way into the armory, which was pretty cool. It consisted of several rooms full of different types of weapons and armor from different time periods.





ABD 09-092 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-093 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-095 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-096 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-097 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-098 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-100 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-101 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-103 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-104 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-106 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
The view outside of the armory windows was pretty breathtaking!




ABD 09-107 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-109 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​I really feel bad for the ABD guides. They don't get to have any fun at all!




Viva 09-028 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​I wanted to finish up the Doge's Palace with this update, but it was pretty overwhelming so we took a lot of photos there. This update has taken me most of the day! But I will apologize again for the updates being so few and far between lately. The past few months, I have been totally exhausted by the time I get home from work and weekends have been crazy with not a lot of downtime. I do think I have kind of a legitimate reason though...Pregnancy fatigue! We are expecting a new little pirate or princess in August, and it has truly been draining me. But I will absolutely try to do better. DS is really excited to be a big brother, and in fact, this was the photo we shared on our Disneyland trip, which won't be anything new to those I am friends with on Facebook or Instagram, but I thought I'd share with the wonderful people who have been following and replying along here on this thread.






​*UP NEXT: *An afternoon in Venice


----------



## khertz

hokieinpa said:


> What an amazing experience in Venice! I'm sorry about the stress of the strike/canceled flights!
> 
> I can totally understand your reaction seeing St. Mark's Square for the first time - it looks breathtaking!
> 
> And how crazy is that weather? It doesn't seem as if it was overly chilly (judging on what the people in the pictures are wearing) but that hail is wild!
> 
> Can't wait to read about your last day in Venice!



The flight situation really did not let us make the most of our short time in Venice, but I think we did okay as far as not letting it get to us too much. The most frustrating thing really was having to deal with making phone calls and only being able to use the spotty wifi at the hotel to call through Skype. Made an already frustrating experience even worse.

St. Mark's is amazing, and to be so close to the epicenter of the city was pretty amazing in itself. Big thanks to Kevin & John, who really fought hard with ABD to get that for us!

The hail completely came out of nowhere and it absolutely didn't seem cold enough to create hail! It got a little chilly in the evening when the sun went down, but I don't think anyone expected ice to be falling from the sky!



Dugette said:


> That's so crazy to think about, since I feel kind-of the opposite. We honeymooned in Italy in 2005, but didn't start going to WDW until 2009 (childhood trips didn't really venture into World Showcase). So, for me, Epcot Italy reminds me of real Italy and the time we spent in St. Mark's Square, etc. I'm glad you finally got to set foot in the real thing. I can imagine how emotional it was.
> 
> Also, reading your post is really making me wish that I had some sort of trip report or journal for our honeymoon. I know that we had a guide that took us around the places you went in this update, but I sure don't remember much of anything. It's nice to re-visit everything through you!
> 
> 
> Those photos from the bridge are gorgeous. They look like paintings. So pretty they can't be real (but they are). I just love Venice and totally agree about retiring there (if it still is above water and all...)
> 
> 
> Oh, wow, what a crazy meal!  Sorry your food wasn't great. That would be a surprise to find ham in your lasagna. Could be good, in theory, I guess, but sounds like they missed the mark. That dessert does look tasty, though!



Now that I have been there, I am sure I will have a similar reaction when we go back to Epcot Italy. I can't imagine it not feeling different now that we have been to see the real thing!

I have always kind of done trip reports, but I never used to do any kind of notes. I just went by photos and memory. Now I take notes for almost everything we do that involves traveling because I want to be able to remember it all! I even take notes on non-Disney trips. 

I think that lasagna really disappointed me because I had been kind of regretting not ordering the lasagna the day before in Florence and having food envy over DH's plate, so it was disappointing not to live up to the hype in my mind. Oh well, we'd had some phenomenal meals there so I can't complain about one off meal. 



dtr_angel said:


> Okay caught up again sorry I keep getting so behind. That's crazy weather!



Girl, I am there with you. I seem to be finding less and less time and energy to log on these days! The weather was nuts, but what an incredible memory! I definitely won't forget the night it hailed on us on Venice.



OKW Lover said:


> That certainly was a strange weather night in Venice!  Val & I were with a large group eating at a little place just around the corner from the hotel.  We were just amazed at the hail.  We got pretty wet just walking (running) back to the hotel at the end of the night.



To think that it followed us from Florence! I mean, two freak hail storms in two different cities we were visiting, it had to have been us. It was also pretty fun comparing stories with all the other adventurers about where they were during "The Storm." 



missangelalexis said:


> Such a funny pic of Dusty holding your bags!
> 
> What an awesome location for your hotel!
> 
> The view from the Rialto bridge, wow so gorgeous!
> 
> Yikes, that hail storm! How crazy!



Dusty is so great! A lot of the really funny photos he took we didn't get to see until we got home and got the code for the photos the guides took on their cameras, and that was one of them!

The hotel's location was absolutely perfect. ABD used to use that hotel for all of their trips, and then they moved locations to a hotel on one of the smaller islands that requires taking a water shuttle to get into Venice. I am so glad we had Kevin setting up this trip and he fought for that hotel! 

Those are some of my favorite photos that DH took of the whole ABD.

It was insane! But what an experience!!



DisneyKid4Life said:


> Wow, that is pretty cool to see the Italy Pavilion in person.
> 
> I'll be honest, I would be right there with the birds. I used to love going to a nearby park and have the pigeons eat right out of my hand. However, I totally do understand one not particularly enjoying that either. They are a pretty dirty animal.
> 
> I so empathize with your travel struggles. It's always easy to say don't worry about it, and granted, there isn't anything you can do, but I would be fretting about it constantly because there was nothing I could do. I hate being powerless like that.
> 
> Wow, that is some crazy weather!!!



It's kind of like visiting Disneyland after going to WDW so many times. It feels a little familiar but at the same time is so different! 

 No thanks!!! One of my friends on FB posted a pic when they went to Venice of herself covered in pigeons, and I was HORRIFIED! I was pretty glad that as long as you don't really pay them any attention they leave you alone.

We both knew we wouldn't be stranded in Venice, but you just can't help that anxiety that comes with the loss of control over the situation. It was such a relief to have the flight end up cancelled the next day so we could move forward with an alternative plan.

It was insane! Something I will definitely always remember from our time in Venice.



christannj said:


> We were at the same restaurant that Grant and Leslie were at.  It was an old post office.  We were sitting next to a fireplace when the hail began and pretty soon the hail started coming down the chimney and began to ping off of the grate at the base.  That is an experience that we will never forget.  We fortunately had our abd ponchos with us but we still got pretty wet walking back.
> 
> If we ever get the chance to be on another trip together, Kristy, I'm hanging with you and Dustin.  He has a great eye for just the right shots.



I think I forgot to post it in the update, but a couple pieces of hail actually bounced into DH's food!! lol What a night. One we won't forget either!!

That is a great compliment!! Thanks, Chris!


----------



## carpenta

Congrats on your up coming birth. Your child could be a Disney movie star. Still LOVING the pictures. We also wandered around Venice very early in the morning and it is amazing how much ground you can cover and the amazing pictures you capture.


----------



## khertz

afwdwfan said:


> I can totally understand.  I'd want to have it resolved one way or another so that I wouldn't have to worry about it.  I'm glad they were able to get some options for you, but that really stinks that you couldn't finalize anything yet!
> 
> It was totally frustrating not being sure if we should book something else or not. There was always that chance the flight would go and we would be in a pickle! But it was nice to have Marco working things out for us so that we knew what our options were.
> 
> I can totally understand that.  Well, kind of.  I'm always blown away by the pavilion in EPCOT.  I can only imagine how amazing it was to see the real thing.
> 
> It was a moment I have dreamed of since I was a kid. Every time we would visit the pavilion, I would long for the day of visiting it in person. Now I can't wait to figure out a way to get myself back there one day!
> 
> That was nice of Dusty.  I just hope the streets don't decide to flood!
> 
> I can only imagine what that might have looked like!!
> 
> 
> If a bird landed on me, it would likely be a dead bird.  Which I'm sure would cause some kind of an international incident and be an all around horrible situation.
> 
> Well, either the bird would have been dead or I would have from a heart attack. Either way, that would be a terrible way to remember our first trip to Venice! lol
> 
> That's too bad.  Both the accident and the fact that you couldn't do the helicopter tour.  Because even though you might have been relieved to get out of it, I'm sure that the views would have been incredible!
> 
> Oh, they absolutely would have been, and that was the only reason I was going to suck it up and go!! I know DH is still bummed about not being able to do it. He had really been looking forward to it!!
> 
> Dessert looks amazing.  And even despite your disappointment with the lasagna, you now have me craving some for lunch.  And there's really nowhere to get any.





saintstickets said:


> Oh WOW!!!  Venice is so beautiful and I could stand on the Rialto Bridge for hours with that scenery!
> 
> Okay...I've just got to ask...what happened to the two missing statues on top of this building?
> ​
> Let me guess...during WWII, Bubba from my home state of Mississippi was "visiting" and with rifle in hand said, "Hey y'all, watch this!"



We ended up spending a lot of time on the Rialto on our second day. It's just beautiful from up there!!

 That absolutely would NOT surprise me!!!!  



Sarabi's Cubs said:


> I will never forget that hailstorm in Venice.  Brian and I were sitting in St. Mark's Square having a cappuccino and listening to the music when it hit.  Watching that hail and then the lightening flashing around the square was absolutely incredible!  The picture isn't great but yes, it's nighttime and that's hail not rain.
> 
> View attachment 80056
> 
> Laurie



It's so fun hearing what everyone else on the trip was doing when that hail just started pouring. I can imagine it's an experience none of us will ever forget! Pretty cool that we were able to experience it on such a special trip. Thanks for sharing your pic! DH didn't even try to take the camera out to get one. lol



Cousin Orville said:


> I finally caught up.  Amazing photos.  I'm sorry to hear about your flight.  We've been the victim of an Italian strike once.  So annoying and stressful.  We were supposed to fly from (Houston-)London-Milan, and had to fly into Nice instead and arrange a car to get to where we were going.  They literally cancelled the flight a few hours before we were flying out of Houston to London.  Ugh. I love Italy, Spain, and France, but can we find a way NOT to strike every month?
> 
> I love the location of your Venice hotel.  My understanding is they moved hotels across the lagoon to get a pool.  ABD needs to switch back to your hotel.
> 
> View attachment 81212
> 
> Speaking as a parent who often takes his son swimming at ABD hotels, a pool isn't THAT important that you sacrifice location.  ABD should ALWAYS pick what they feel is the best hotel whether it has a pool or not.  Your more customized itinerary sounds much better.  Sorry for standing on my soap box.  Their Venice hotel choice has always bugged me.
> 
> Your photos of Venice are really awesome.  And your DH's rotini looks very tasty.  But, I'm not seeing any vino on your table at Vino Vino?  After dealing with your flight issues, I'd probably need some of Vino Vino's vino   (not sure what happened to my font size)



What a way to add stress!! Foreign travel is already such a stressful experience (at least, I thought so) and these strikes definitely don't make it any easier!! 

That's exactly what we heard from Dusty. In fact, the hotel in Rome switched for the same reason. Thank goodness for Kevin setting up our amazing hotels because I wouldn't have found time to dip my toes in a pool much less go swimming. Having a prime location far outweighs access to a pool. 

I know I might cause a few heads to spin, but we just don't enjoy drinking wine! I know, I know, we were totally out of place on this trip for that reason.  



carpenta said:


> I agree with Kevin. We traveled with a different company and we stayed about 5 blocks from St. Marks right on the beginning of the Grand canal. We ate breakfast every morning on a canopied outdoor deck right on the canal right across from the Basilica di Santa Maria della Salute. Fabulous hotel. ABD should do what most good business do and spy (and at times steal) from the competition. Let's see...pool vs. Venice....in my world Venice wins.



Hands down, Venice wins over a pool! With so many prime locations for hotels in Venice in particular, I can't imagine having to stay so far away from the action just for access to a pool.


----------



## figment52

My favorite photo of your trip  would be the gondolas in the foreground with St Mark's square in the distance at sunrise.   My goal in September will be to get one as good.   Truly worthy of enlarging and framing!   Thanks for sharing.

Congratulations on the addition to the family.


----------



## DisneyKid4Life

So very glad the flight issues were worked out. I would be the same way. Just make a decision and cancel it if you must. But don't leave me hanging.

Beautiful photos of course. And I know flooding is not a good thing, but I am such a fan of reflection photos, that I can't help but love it.

Oh good lord that "secret window" photo creeped me out.

Clearly I need to be on FB more often because I had no idea about this news!!!!!! OMG that is so wonderful. A great big HUGE CONGRATULATIONS to you all


----------



## dtr_angel

Congratulations!


----------



## hokieinpa

First, Congratulations! 


I'm so glad your flight details were resolved! It seems like it led to a much more relaxing day in Venice!

What great early morning pictures. The city and the canals at sunrise are breathtaking. And love that Venetian parking lot full of gondolas too!

The Doge's palace looks absolutely beautiful! The artwork and detail in the carvings are beautiful. Also love the view from the armory - how cool!

Excited to hear more about your time in Venice!


----------



## missangelalexis

Welcome back! I hope you had a great trip, I loved seeing all your pictures! Hopefully you will be doing a TR too??

Glad the flight issue was resolved!

Those early morning photos are all so gorgeous, DH really is so talented!

And again, CONGRATULATIONS on the new little one!! So exciting for your family


----------



## afwdwfan

khertz said:


> On our last full day in Venice, DH decided he wanted to get up early to go take some sunrise photos. But that had to wait a minute when he checked his email and discovered that thankfully (never thought I would say this) our Air France flight from Venice to Paris was cancelled!


Whew... what a relief!!  I'm glad you were able to get that resolved and enjoy the day. 

And the pictures were all fantastic.  Looks like something out of a tourism brochure. 



khertz said:


> The entrance to the museum starts with going up the Golden Staircase. I'm sure you can figure out why. Check out that ceiling!


Wow... 



khertz said:


> The view outside of the armory windows was pretty breathtaking!


I could get used to a view like that.  Just amazing.



khertz said:


> I really feel bad for the ABD guides. They don't get to have any fun at all!


Those poor guys.  Always having to be so serious...



khertz said:


> The past few months, I have been totally exhausted by the time I get home from work and weekends have been crazy with not a lot of downtime. I do think I have kind of a legitimate reason though...Pregnancy fatigue! We are expecting a new little pirate or princess in August, and it has truly been draining me.


Congratulations!!!!  I hope the fatigue issue diminishes, but that's some exciting news!


----------



## Cousin Orville

khertz said:


> ABD 09-107 by disneymom1024, on Flickr



Awesome picture:  You've got the slightly darker interior of the Palace.  An enjoyable, fascinating tour, but lots of walking around up and down stairs, and then an open window with a breath of fresh air, the smell of Venice and the sea, lots of sunshine, and of course an unmistakable view in the background.  This is a great travel photo.


And of course, congratulations!


----------



## OKW Lover

Kristin, 
Somehow in following your report on our grand adventure I missed your low-key comment about expecting your next child.  Valerie and I hope that the pregnancy goes easy for you and that your newest Disney fan is a happy and healthy baby.


----------



## Gracefulskinny

Beautiful palace pictures and what a fun way to announce a pregnancy!


----------



## sayhello

Finally caught up!  I've been so remiss in posting my own trip report updates, that I just couldn't allow myself to catch up on yours until I got my next installment posted.  I totally understand!  (And I don't even have the excuse you do!   Congrats, by the way, on the new little one.  Exactly how many months after this trip are you due?   

I'm totally with you on the bird thing.  They're pigeons, for goodness sake! Yuck!  

And as far as the helicopter thing is concerned, they're not really that bad.  I was really nervous to do it over the Grand Canyon.  Although, in that case, I found it rather not worth it, because the helicopters have to stay up so high over the Canyon, you can't really see that much.  

And OMG, that hail is crazy!  You're so lucky you made it under cover before it started!  I got caught in a hailstorm once, and those thing HURT!!!  It's literally like having rocks thrown at you over & over again!  

I love your hubby's "Self-portrait of the photographer" in the mirror at the Doge's Palace.  Cool!  And the sunrise shots are gorgeous!

It's funny, isn't it, when having your flight canceled is actually a relief?  Glad that all worked out, and you were prepared, and able to re-schedule.  Crisis averted!

Sayhello


----------



## courtneybelle

The pictures of Venice are absolutely stunning! It's such a beautiful city, though I had a really hard time navigating it, I got lost all the time there.

Your dessert looks amazing!!

I loved the Doge's Palace! I got SCREAMED at by a security guard for trying to take a picture there, though...maybe that policy has changed? I hope so!

And HUGE congratulations to you and the family on the new baby!!!


----------



## Cousin Orville

courtneybelle said:


> The pictures of Venice are absolutely stunning! It's such a beautiful city, though I had a really hard time navigating it, I got lost all the time there.
> 
> Your dessert looks amazing!!
> 
> I loved the Doge's Palace! I got SCREAMED at by a security guard for trying to take a picture there, though...maybe that policy has changed? I hope so!
> 
> And HUGE congratulations to you and the family on the new baby!!!



Last summer we were able to take lots of pictures inside the Doge's Palace without issue.  But yeah, 10 yrs ago we weren't allow to.


----------



## Dugette

khertz said:


> So we quickly booked 2 seats on the Easy Jet flight we had found that would get us to Paris. Problem solved!


Thank goodness! What a relief!

Those early morning photos of Venice are amazing! So peaceful and quiet - the Venetians must enjoy sleeping in a bit.  They are all so beautiful.

Love seeing the Doge's Palace - we toured the place back when we were there, but it's been almost 10 years, so my memory is very foggy. The pictures brought back some of the memories of seeing the things, though.

And, finally, congratulations to Paxton on his Big Brother Piston Cup!  That is an awesome photo and so happy for all of you!


----------



## khertz

carpenta said:


> Congrats on your up coming birth. Your child could be a Disney movie star. Still LOVING the pictures. We also wandered around Venice very early in the morning and it is amazing how much ground you can cover and the amazing pictures you capture.



Thanks so much! 

Venice is always beautiful, but there is something so magical about seeing it early in the morning before the crowds descend on the streets.



figment52 said:


> My favorite photo of your trip  would be the gondolas in the foreground with St Mark's square in the distance at sunrise.   My goal in September will be to get one as good.   Truly worthy of enlarging and framing!   Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Congratulations on the addition to the family.



DH found a lot of great spots to photograph from! I really like that photo too. 

Thanks so much!



DisneyKid4Life said:


> So very glad the flight issues were worked out. I would be the same way. Just make a decision and cancel it if you must. But don't leave me hanging.
> 
> Beautiful photos of course. And I know flooding is not a good thing, but I am such a fan of reflection photos, that I can't help but love it.
> 
> Oh good lord that "secret window" photo creeped me out.
> 
> Clearly I need to be on FB more often because I had no idea about this news!!!!!! OMG that is so wonderful. A great big HUGE CONGRATULATIONS to you all



YES! The worst was just wondering what we should do...do we wait and see what happens with Air France or take a chance on booking something else and losing money?? Stressful! It was so much better to have a decision made so we could enjoy our last day with no worries.

I absolutely love that reflection photo that the guides took. It's kind of amazing how quickly the water in St. Mark's can come and go with the level of the water. Sometimes in the middle of that square you forget you're on top of the water, but that was definitely a good reminder!

I had a different one posted of just the window but DH made me change it to that one with my eyes on the other side! Sorry for creeping you out. lol

Thanks, Rob! We are so excited!!



dtr_angel said:


> Congratulations!



Thanks Melissa!!!



hokieinpa said:


> First, Congratulations!
> 
> 
> I'm so glad your flight details were resolved! It seems like it led to a much more relaxing day in Venice!
> 
> What great early morning pictures. The city and the canals at sunrise are breathtaking. And love that Venetian parking lot full of gondolas too!
> 
> The Doge's palace looks absolutely beautiful! The artwork and detail in the carvings are beautiful. Also love the view from the armory - how cool!
> 
> Excited to hear more about your time in Venice!



Thanks a lot! We are very excited!

It definitely took the weight off of our shoulders so we could enjoy our last day unencumbered. It was such a relief to know we could just book an alternative without losing money!

The Venetian parking lot made me laugh when I first saw the picture. Something I would never see at home, that's for sure!

We really enjoyed the palace. Every room was so opulent and had so much to take in!



missangelalexis said:


> Welcome back! I hope you had a great trip, I loved seeing all your pictures! Hopefully you will be doing a TR too??
> 
> Glad the flight issue was resolved!
> 
> Those early morning photos are all so gorgeous, DH really is so talented!
> 
> And again, CONGRATULATIONS on the new little one!! So exciting for your family



Yes, I will definitely be doing a TR! I'm hoping to get back on track and work on this one a little more quickly so I can get started on DL!

We were so relieved to have a resolution to the flight problem. It definitely made it a lot easier to enjoy our last day!

Thanks! He has really excelled at his photography and editing over the last few trips, and it totally paid off on this Italy trip.

Thanks, Alexis!



afwdwfan said:


> Whew... what a relief!!  I'm glad you were able to get that resolved and enjoy the day.
> 
> And the pictures were all fantastic.  Looks like something out of a tourism brochure.
> 
> 
> Wow...
> 
> 
> I could get used to a view like that.  Just amazing.
> 
> 
> Those poor guys.  Always having to be so serious...
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!!!  I hope the fatigue issue diminishes, but that's some exciting news!



It was such a weight off our shoulders to have that resolved. 

DH did an amazing job taking all of the photos on the trip, but he really impressed me with the early morning photos! I know it was hard for him to get up so early after so many busy days but it absolutely paid off.

I know, the poor guides! lol Never getting to unwind!!!

Thanks! All the early problems have been getting better over the last few weeks, so hopefully I can get back to updating more frequently. 



Cousin Orville said:


> Awesome picture:  You've got the slightly darker interior of the Palace.  An enjoyable, fascinating tour, but lots of walking around up and down stairs, and then an open window with a breath of fresh air, the smell of Venice and the sea, lots of sunshine, and of course an unmistakable view in the background.  This is a great travel photo.
> 
> 
> And of course, congratulations!



I don't even think I knew DH had taken that photo, but I really liked it when I saw it. It was a really incredible view from that window, and it made me a little sad to know we were about to be leaving!

Thanks!!! 



OKW Lover said:


> Kristin,
> Somehow in following your report on our grand adventure I missed your low-key comment about expecting your next child.  Valerie and I hope that the pregnancy goes easy for you and that your newest Disney fan is a happy and healthy baby.



Thanks so much to you & Val, Jeff!! I don't blame you for missing it with your busy travel schedule.  We are so very excited!



Gracefulskinny said:


> Beautiful palace pictures and what a fun way to announce a pregnancy!



Thanks so much!



sayhello said:


> Finally caught up!  I've been so remiss in posting my own trip report updates, that I just couldn't allow myself to catch up on yours until I got my next installment posted.  I totally understand!  (And I don't even have the excuse you do!   Congrats, by the way, on the new little one.  Exactly how many months after this trip are you due?
> 
> I'm totally with you on the bird thing.  They're pigeons, for goodness sake! Yuck!
> 
> And as far as the helicopter thing is concerned, they're not really that bad.  I was really nervous to do it over the Grand Canyon.  Although, in that case, I found it rather not worth it, because the helicopters have to stay up so high over the Canyon, you can't really see that much.
> 
> And OMG, that hail is crazy!  You're so lucky you made it under cover before it started!  I got caught in a hailstorm once, and those thing HURT!!!  It's literally like having rocks thrown at you over & over again!
> 
> I love your hubby's "Self-portrait of the photographer" in the mirror at the Doge's Palace.  Cool!  And the sunrise shots are gorgeous!
> 
> It's funny, isn't it, when having your flight canceled is actually a relief?  Glad that all worked out, and you were prepared, and able to re-schedule.  Crisis averted!
> 
> Sayhello



Haha I totally know what you mean. I didn't used to have such a hard time making time for updates! No worries! And thank you! But, nah, due date is 11 months after the trip  

Any birds landing on me would be a big NO, but pigeons especially!! YUCK!

I probably would have loved the helicopter tour had we been able to do it. I'm sure it's a really amazing experience over such a unique and beautiful city. I know DH was really disappointed that we weren't able to do it.

I can imagine that getting caught walking in a hail storm would NOT be fun! We were lucky that we always just missed it and were able to get to our room quickly! What an incredible memory that we definitely won't forget.

Never did I EVER think having a flight canceled would be a relief! lol But when the alternative is possibly sitting at the airport and scrambling because it is canceled last minute, it was SO great to wake up to that email!



courtneybelle said:


> The pictures of Venice are absolutely stunning! It's such a beautiful city, though I had a really hard time navigating it, I got lost all the time there.
> 
> Your dessert looks amazing!!
> 
> I loved the Doge's Palace! I got SCREAMED at by a security guard for trying to take a picture there, though...maybe that policy has changed? I hope so!
> 
> And HUGE congratulations to you and the family on the new baby!!!



Thanks! We had a hard time getting around too, and just when we were starting to kind of get it, it was pretty much time to leave.  

It was REALLY good! A good dessert makes up for a not-so-great meal anyday.

I don't remember anyone being told they couldn't take pics in the palace? That's so weird! 

Thanks so much, Courtney! We are so excited!



Dugette said:


> Thank goodness! What a relief!
> 
> Those early morning photos of Venice are amazing! So peaceful and quiet - the Venetians must enjoy sleeping in a bit.  They are all so beautiful.
> 
> Love seeing the Doge's Palace - we toured the place back when we were there, but it's been almost 10 years, so my memory is very foggy. The pictures brought back some of the memories of seeing the things, though.
> 
> And, finally, congratulations to Paxton on his Big Brother Piston Cup!  That is an awesome photo and so happy for all of you!



Oh it really was. It was so great to be able to book an alternative flight and not have to worry about potentially losing money.

It's crazy how the atmosphere changes around Venice when the cruise ships dock and the masses descend. Yikes! 

It was a beautiful palace, and we were really glad we decided to join the folks going to see it!

Thanks so much! We are all so excited!!


----------



## khertz

*Day 9 Continued: *Tuesday September 23rd

After the armory we continued our tour through the Doge's Palace. I don't have a ton of notes from inside of there, probably because we didn't have a tour guide, so I just have some pictures to share so you too can enjoy the beauty we were able to experience there! From the pictures, it looks like we ended up back in the huge room that fit 3000 people inside. It was kind of impossible to be inside of that room and not keep taking pictures.





ABD 09-113 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-114 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-116 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-117 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-119 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​After that, it was the last part of the tour which was heading down into the prisons and experiencing the famous Bridge of Sighs. If I am remembering right, you cross the bridge on one side with one view on the way up, and on the opposite side with a different view on the way back up because of how they have the "traffic flow" set up there. The story is that the bridge is called that because the prisoners would sigh as they crossed the bridge to the prisons and got their last glimpse of Venice.




ABD 09-121 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-122 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-124 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-125 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-126 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-127 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
I was kind of excited to find a door I could fit through perfectly, even though everyone else we saw going in had to duck their head down. lol




ABD 09-128 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-129 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-130 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Coming out of the prisons and crossing the Bridge of Sighs again.




ABD 09-131 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-132 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
The Bridge of Sighs from the outside




ABD 09-133 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
We came out of the Palace to find the guides plotting...




ABD 09-134 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​
Once everyone met back up, we walked back towards the hotel and stopped in St. Mark's for a few photos. That reflection photo of the flooding may have ended up out of order and actually been taken now because the guides also got a pic of us with the flooding in the background.




Viva 09-040 by disneymom1024, on Flickr

[url=https://flic.kr/p/rztFS5]
	
[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/rztFS5]Viva 09-044 by disneymom1024, on Flickr[/URL]
Love these guys!!

[url=https://flic.kr/p/qF7dzV]
	
[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/qF7dzV]ABD 09-135 by disneymom1024, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/rkk6j5]
	
[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/rkk6j5]ABD 09-136 by disneymom1024, on Flickr[/URL]​
*Continued in next post...*


----------



## khertz

*Day 9 Continued: *Tuesday September 23rd

After that, we headed out on our own. We wanted to go back to the Rialto bridge to do some more shopping, and we also needed to find something for lunch. As we were walking, we came across a little cafe where the pizza looked good. And DH was sold when he found these hot dogs wrapped in pizza available there also!




ABD 09-137 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




Untitled by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​Leave it to him to find that kind of concoction in Italy! I got just a slice and we took our food to go as we walked. We made it to the Rialto bridge, and poked around in a lot of jewelry stores hoping to find something to get for my sister. But instead I ended up getting myself a couple of Murano glass bracelets, one in pink and one in black & gold (goes great with my Saints jersey!).

Another thing I had been wanting to get was a Venetian mask. The day before during our walking tour, Rosana had told us the best ones are the real ones made of papier mache, not the ones made of plastic or porcelain. I was almost sold on one in a shop that sold the masks along with a lot of other weird and interesting knick knacks, but as I would figure out a little later on, it was probably a good thing that DH was not a fan of them and wanted to keep looking. We ended up stumbling upon this tiny little shop with a few masks in the window that I might not have even noticed if not for all of the photos on the front door of the shop. It was photos of the guy who I assumed owned the shop with a bunch of different celebrities, and the cast photo signed by the actors on Criminal Minds, one of our favorite shows, is what had caught my attention. As we spent some time looking at the photos, I went over to look at the masks in the window and found the PERFECT one! It's was a dark brushed gold with a black and gold checker board pattern on one side!

We went inside and it was this teeny tiny little space with a lot more masks and other papier mache decorations all over, and the man from the pictures sitting on the stool wrapping masks up to be mailed, I suppose. He was very sweet and wrapped the mask up carefully for us, plus gave us his little brochure that listed all of the tv shows and movies that have used his work. I asked if this was where he made them because it was SO tiny in there, but he said he had a larger studio somewhere and just sold some of his work there. To think, we had almost missed this place, and it was JUST what we were looking for! And it was only 15 Euro, which was quite a bit cheaper than some of the mass produced ones we saw in all of the shops.




ABD 09-139 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-140 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




Untitled by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-141 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​That last pic is just a cool light fixture, but you can also see the street signs I mentioned earlier that point you in the direction of the major landmarks pointing us toward the Rialto and San Marco.




ABD 09-142 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​We started heading back towards the hotel because we wanted to meet up in the lobby to walk over to the glass blowing demonstration happening that afternoon for us. As we were walking, we heard singing! We turned the corner into one of the smaller squares and there was this random men's choir performing on the steps, so we stopped to watch the end of their show.




ABD 09-143 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-144 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​
Not sure what that was all about, but cool, nonetheless. Of course, as we walked we could't help taking more pictures. The scenery is just so beautiful, it begs to be photographed.




ABD 09-145 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-146 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-148 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-149 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​We got back to the hotel and went up to our room to find it nicely made up. Since we had been so flustered upon arriving there the day before, I realized we had neglected to take any pictures, so we fixed that now. I apologize in advance for all our stuff everywhere!




ABD 09-150 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-151 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
The little entryway into the room. The door to the right is the entrance.




ABD 09-152 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Huge shower!
​After a little Skype with DS back home, we went down to the lobby to meet up with the family to walk over to the glass blowing demonstration. Which was AMAZING! But I'm going to leave that for the next update...

*UP NEXT: *Blink & You'll Miss It!


----------



## missangelalexis

Great pictures on the Bridge of Sighs! That doorway was just your size!! 

That little shop looks so cute, love the mask you picked out!

I don't blame you, I would be taking tons of pics too. It really is so beautiful.


----------



## kristilew

khertz said:


> *Day 9 Continued: *Tuesday September 23rd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABD 09-116 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
> ​
> *..*​




So, we did have a guide at the Doge's Palace, and she told us that in this painting, the prominent people of Venice are represented because they paid to be in it.  Every face represents a fee someone donated to the project!  We thought that was so interesting!  As usual, love your pictures.  It was dead of winter when we were there, and not nearly as much light got in to the rooms.  It's nice to see it the way you saw it!​


----------



## Cousin Orville

Glad you found your mask.  Yeah, we also went hunting for papier mache.  Sometimes it's tough to find souvenirs that are cool, good quality, not terribly expensive, and something you can't get anywhere else.   A traditional venetian mask is a must.

I didn't see the pizza wrapped hotdogs.  Looks pretty good actually.


----------



## sayhello

It's funny how sometimes you just stumble across the perfect souvenir!  Love the mask, and so great that it has quite the story to go with it!

Sayhello


----------



## afwdwfan

khertz said:


> That reflection photo of the flooding may have ended up out of order and actually been taken now because the guides also got a pic of us with the flooding in the background.


Ok, that's a really cool picture.  I mean it must be kind of frustrating to have a city that floods every day, but it really does look amazing seeing the reflection like that.



khertz said:


> And DH was sold when he found these hot dogs wrapped in pizza available there also!


Hot dogs wrapped in Pizza... they sell this for the Americans, right?

Looks very good though!



khertz said:


> To think, we had almost missed this place, and it was JUST what we were looking for! And it was only 15 Euro, which was quite a bit cheaper than some of the mass produced ones we saw in all of the shops.


Wow!  I'm glad you managed to find that one!  It looks like it fits in perfectly in a Saints fan's wardrobe. 



khertz said:


> The scenery is just so beautiful, it begs to be photographed.


----------



## DisneyKid4Life

I still can't get over it holding 3000 people. That's like a small arena.

"Bridge of Sighs". Wow, that's kind of deep and a little eerie.

I guess it's not really all that surprising, but these old prisons just creep me out. Obviously the very nature of them is not exactly festive, but I've also seen way too many ghost hunter shows in prisons. 

Hod Dogs wrapped in Pizza. Just in case you find just having one of them has too little cholesterol. 

Very cool mask, and it also looks like something that would be perfectly at home for Mardi Gras.


----------



## carpenta

One thing to remember that people were much smaller back then. If you ever get the chance to check out the armor knights wore back then it is very petite in today's standards.


----------



## Dugette

That pizza hot dog actually looks quite tasty! Haha, and good for indecisive people who can't pick one or the other. 

Love all the pictures, as usual!


----------



## khertz

missangelalexis said:


> Great pictures on the Bridge of Sighs! That doorway was just your size!!
> 
> That little shop looks so cute, love the mask you picked out!
> 
> I don't blame you, I would be taking tons of pics too. It really is so beautiful.



The comment about it being my size cracked me up because DS says that all the time! lol 

The little shop was so great and we had totally missed it the last time we had been on the Rialto. It was definitely the perfect place & the perfect mask for us!

It is like WDW x1000. You just want to take a picture of literally EVERYTHING.



kristilew said:


> So, we did have a guide at the Doge's Palace, and she told us that in this painting, the prominent people of Venice are represented because they paid to be in it.  Every face represents a fee someone donated to the project!  We thought that was so interesting!  As usual, love your pictures.  It was dead of winter when we were there, and not nearly as much light got in to the rooms.  It's nice to see it the way you saw it!​



Very cool! Thanks for the info! It was pretty easy to appreciate the beauty of everything just looking at it, but it's even better when you know the history and story behind it.

It was a gorgeous day and they had all of the windows open, which allowed for some beautiful natural light. I can imagine it would be a different experience in winter.



Cousin Orville said:


> Glad you found your mask.  Yeah, we also went hunting for papier mache.  Sometimes it's tough to find souvenirs that are cool, good quality, not terribly expensive, and something you can't get anywhere else.   A traditional venetian mask is a must.
> 
> I didn't see the pizza wrapped hotdogs.  Looks pretty good actually.



That was one of our favorite souvenirs for exactly those reasons that you listed! We were very happy that we had stumbled upon that little shop. I kind of felt like mask shopping was tough because I didn't really know what I wanted, but once I saw that one in the window, I knew it was exactly what I had been looking for.

I think I was actually the one that spotted it and pointed it out to DH. He appreciated two of his favorite foods combined into one portable lunch. 



sayhello said:


> It's funny how sometimes you just stumble across the perfect souvenir!  Love the mask, and so great that it has quite the story to go with it!
> 
> Sayhello



It was literally perfect, because although I knew I wanted a mask, I wasn't sure exactly what I was looking for. When I saw that one, I knew it was just the one I wanted! And it was an even bigger and better surprise to find out that it was totally reasonably priced!



afwdwfan said:


> Ok, that's a really cool picture.  I mean it must be kind of frustrating to have a city that floods every day, but it really does look amazing seeing the reflection like that.
> 
> 
> Hot dogs wrapped in Pizza... they sell this for the Americans, right?
> 
> Looks very good though!
> 
> 
> Wow!  I'm glad you managed to find that one!  It looks like it fits in perfectly in a Saints fan's wardrobe.



I'm sure it's one of those things locals get used to, but that does have to be kind of bothersome. But there's no denying that the reflection pictures are beautiful.

I'm SURE those have to be for the American tourists!  It definitely sucked DH in, and he had to try it as soon as he realized what it was!

Absolutely PERFECT for a Saints family! It's like it was made just for us!!



DisneyKid4Life said:


> I still can't get over it holding 3000 people. That's like a small arena.
> 
> "Bridge of Sighs". Wow, that's kind of deep and a little eerie.
> 
> I guess it's not really all that surprising, but these old prisons just creep me out. Obviously the very nature of them is not exactly festive, but I've also seen way too many ghost hunter shows in prisons.
> 
> Hod Dogs wrapped in Pizza. Just in case you find just having one of them has too little cholesterol.
> 
> Very cool mask, and it also looks like something that would be perfectly at home for Mardi Gras.



It's so hard to describe the enormity of that room and even more so difficult to capture it in photos. It was really incredible! 

Old prisons freak me out too. I'm sure that's a pretty common reaction! But still cool to experience, nonetheless.

The mask was probably the best find in all 3 cities for us. It's perfect for Mardi Gras & for a Saints loving family!



carpenta said:


> One thing to remember that people were much smaller back then. If you ever get the chance to check out the armor knights wore back then it is very petite in today's standards.



Oh yes, I know! I guess I would have fit right in back then. Or been considered tall!



Dugette said:


> That pizza hot dog actually looks quite tasty! Haha, and good for indecisive people who can't pick one or the other.
> 
> Love all the pictures, as usual!



Right?! I never saw a single hot dog anywhere else in Italy, so that guy who owns the cafe clearly knows how to appeal to the American visitors.

Thanks!!!


----------



## MEK

I love your mask and your bracelets sound perfect.

Sorry I have gotten so far behind on your TR.  I've been home 3 weeks and I am STILL struggling to get caught up on the DIS.  

LOVE every single picture of Venice.  OMG to those pictures that would represent the prisoners last view.  Cool, yet so depressing.  You are right - Venice begs to be photographed. 

I bet that was fun to listen to the impromptu men's choir.  I love stuff like that!


----------



## khertz

MEK said:


> I love your mask and your bracelets sound perfect.
> 
> Sorry I have gotten so far behind on your TR.  I've been home 3 weeks and I am STILL struggling to get caught up on the DIS.
> 
> LOVE every single picture of Venice.  OMG to those pictures that would represent the prisoners last view.  Cool, yet so depressing.  You are right - Venice begs to be photographed.
> 
> I bet that was fun to listen to the impromptu men's choir.  I love stuff like that!



Thanks! The mask was one of my favorite finds on this trip. 

No worries AT ALL. I have had the same problems getting caught up since our DL trip, but I'm getting there now. I totally understand!

Venice is so freaking beautiful, I couldn't believe it! It's hard to take a bad picture of that gorgeous city. As depressing as the history of the Bridge of Sighs is, it is pretty cool to see as a tourist now. 

That was really cool and unexpected! Kind of like stumbling upon World Showcase entertainment but a thousand times better!


----------



## khertz

*Day 9 Continued: *Tuesday September 23rd

When I left off, we were heading down to the lobby to meet up with everyone else who was going to the glass blowing demonstration that had been set up for us. If I'm remembering right, everyone came along. The guides led us over to the shop, which was not far from the hotel. 




ABD 09-153 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Walking through St. Mark's Square
​Walking into the Murano glass shop, it was obvious this was going to be a very cool demonstration. Check out this amazing piece of art greeting us in the lobby!




ABD 09-154 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​We were led to the demonstration room where we met the master glass blower Massimo who would be demonstrating the craft for us. First up, he made a vase in about 2 minutes flat. 




Viva 09-054 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-155 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-157 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-159 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-162 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Stretching the glass to make a handle




ABD 09-163 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​Next, Massimo demonstrated making another object, but they didn't tell us what is was going to be. DH didn't take any photos of this demonstration, but I think there is a video. I'll have to see if I can get it uploaded because it is so amazing to watch. Massimo had this blob of softened glass and he just started working on it, and in seconds, you could see the face and mane of a horse formed, then he quickly pulled the glass to make the 4 legs and the tail. It happens so quickly, you literally blink and you'll miss it! 

He set the horse down on the table and the gentleman explaining the process to us told us the glass remains extremely hot for some time after a piece is created. He showed us how hot by holding a piece of paper to the horse and this happened.




ABD 09-164 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-165 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​I think the look on Chris's face in that photo says it all. We were amazed!! There were lots of oohs and aahs and gasps going on in that room. It was a short presentation, but so incredible!




ABD 09-166 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Close up of the final product
​After the demonstration, we were led up to the show room where we got additional information on how they created the vases and chandeliers they are famous for, and how they create the different colors. The red is more expensive because it is made with gold. Of course, that was my favorite color!




Viva 09-079 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​We were given time to disperse among the different showrooms to look around and decide if we wanted to purchase anything. DH and I like to browse, but we had a salesman following us around trying to pressure us into something when we weren't really sure if we wanted anything, and if so, what we would get. Eventually, we were able to shook him off, and we ended up back in the original showroom looking at the vases. Everything was just so beautiful, and we had both enjoyed the demonstration so much that we really wanted to get something. We ended up choosing a red vase (although the salesman tried to upsell us to a set of three lol). This is not the best photo, but I wanted to share the one we got.




Untitled by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​We went downstairs to pay for our purchase, and they took it to the back to wrap it for us. And wrap it they did! I think we could have dropped it off a rooftop and it wouldn't have broken! We were worried about getting it home, but it was not an issue and it now sits on our mantel.

After making our purchase, we went over to the hotel to drop it off and then headed back out for a little more time in the city before we would need to get ready for the farewell dinner. Our destination in mind was Grom, but we knew we would be stopping places along the way. 




ABD 09-167 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-168 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-171 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-172 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​We stopped again on the Rialto bridge for some last minute shopping, where I finally found something for my sister and my dad. We got my sister a little porcelain jewelry case that was made like a Venetian mask, and I found a beer glass for my dad with a cityscape of Venice on it. It was a long walk, but we made it to Grom for what we knew would be our last gelato stop of the trip! 




ABD 09-175 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-176 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Excuse this classy pic of me enjoying the heck out of my last gelato!
​Then it was time to head back to the hotel for showers so we could get ready for dinner. 




ABD 09-178 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Leave it to DH to find Donald Duck in Italy!




ABD 09-179 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-180 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-181 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Using the ENORMOUS room key!
​
We both showered and dressed for dinner, then made our way down to the lobby for one last family dinner.

*UP NEXT: *A Memorable Farewell


----------



## DisneyKid4Life

Wait. That big horse is GLASS?????  That is incredible.

Gee whiz that's hot. I mean I guess it makes sense, but to be able to actually ignite paper. Great reaction capture by the way. 

I think I'm going to have to make some time in the future to see the glass blower on Main Street in MK. That is so impressive.

Aww so nice that Donald was able to sneak in a quick getaway. At least the flight would be cheap.


----------



## Dugette

I am just so amazed at what those glassblowers can do. And they make it look so effortless. I remember stopping to watch the one on Main Street in the MK and just being in awe. We didn't want to leave, but had things to get to. Just amazing to watch. That little horse is incredible! Love the vase you picked out. I was wondering how you'd get it home - guess they are pros at wrapping breakables there.

Ah, I love all the canal photos. Venice is just such a unique and beautiful city. And to top it off with gelato?! I want to be there right now!


----------



## hokieinpa

I'm so amazed anytime I see a glass blowing demonstration! What amazing talent - I can only imagine how long it takes to become that skilled. The little horse is just perfect! Love the red vase too!

Your last gelato looks yummy - sounds like you guys have a great evening ahead!


----------



## saintstickets

LOVED the glass blowing pics.  We stop by the shop on Main Street in MK every time we pass by to see if they are in the process of making their glass wares for sale but none are as ornate at those in your pics.  The more I see of your TR, the more I want to go!!!  More please?


----------



## MEK

Wow - I bet that glass blowing demonstration was just incredible and the giant horse - well, there are NO words.

I love the vase you bought.  It's just gorgeous and how nice that you didn't have any trouble traveling with it.  On our last trip to the world there were so many souvies I passed over because I just didn't have the room to bring them home.  Hate that!  

I think I just read that Venice is the most beautiful city in the world according to the Travel Channel (or someone else - I forget).  Your pictures certainly prove that.  

Can't believe its your last night.  Boo!


----------



## missangelalexis

The glass blowing demonstration looks/sounds so cool! What a pretty vase you picked out. 

Last gelato trip  Now that's definitely sad!!


----------



## afwdwfan

khertz said:


> We went downstairs to pay for our purchase, and they took it to the back to wrap it for us. And wrap it they did! I think we could have dropped it off a rooftop and it wouldn't have broken! We were worried about getting it home, but it was not an issue and it now sits on our mantel.


I'm glad they wrapped it so well.  I'd have been afraid to buy anything just knowing how fragile and bulky it would be to fly home with it!

The glass blowing demonstration really looks like it was a lot of fun and very interesting.  Amazing what a craftsman who knows what they're doing can manifest out of something simple like a blob of liquid glass.



khertz said:


> It was a long walk, but we made it to Grom for what we knew would be our last gelato stop of the trip!


NOOOOO!!!!



khertz said:


> Excuse this classy pic of me enjoying the heck out of my last gelato!


Looks classy to me.  I'd probably be taking a bigger bite and have gelato all over me. 

But then again, this was the last one, so I guess savoring it a bit makes sense.



khertz said:


> Leave it to DH to find Donald Duck in Italy!






khertz said:


> We both showered and dressed for dinner, then made our way down to the lobby for one last family dinner.


Such a sad, bittersweet time...


----------



## courtneybelle

Great pics, as always, and I love the mask you guys picked!

The glassblowing demonstrations are unreal. So cool!


----------



## Imagineer5

All caught up!! I also really loved Venice, though for some reason DH wasn't a huge fan.  I could spend a week there just walking around and taking photos! The Doge's palace was a visit we thoroughly enjoyed.  Your dinner with the hail sounds crazy!! Though the tables sure are decorated nicely esp for being outside! Love the story of the little mask shop - we stumbled upon one as well in our search for two masks and love them!

The glass blowing demonstration looked really cool and what a beautiful little horse sculpture.  Nice choice on the red vase, though too bad about the salesman following you around- SO annoying!


----------



## sayhello

I love glassblowing demonstrations.  It's always amazing how they pull such intricate & beautiful shapes out of a molten blob!

That vase you got is exquisite!  How large is it?  It's hard to tell from the picture.  I'd've been so scared to carry it home.  But obviously they know what they're doing when they pack stuff!

The Farewell Dinner is always such a bittersweet time...

Sayhello


----------



## khertz

DisneyKid4Life said:


> Wait. That big horse is GLASS?????  That is incredible.
> 
> Gee whiz that's hot. I mean I guess it makes sense, but to be able to actually ignite paper. Great reaction capture by the way.
> 
> I think I'm going to have to make some time in the future to see the glass blower on Main Street in MK. That is so impressive.
> 
> Aww so nice that Donald was able to sneak in a quick getaway. At least the flight would be cheap.



We should have taken pics of some of the large pieces in the showrooms. It is simply AMAZING what they can do with blown glass!!

We were all really amazed. Of course you expect the glass to be hot, but watching it instantly set a piece of paper on fire really drives the point home in a dramatic way. So cool!

We have never come across the one at MK at work, unfortunately. It was a really awesome experience. I'd love to see something like that again!

lol Good point!!



Dugette said:


> I am just so amazed at what those glassblowers can do. And they make it look so effortless. I remember stopping to watch the one on Main Street in the MK and just being in awe. We didn't want to leave, but had things to get to. Just amazing to watch. That little horse is incredible! Love the vase you picked out. I was wondering how you'd get it home - guess they are pros at wrapping breakables there.
> 
> Ah, I love all the canal photos. Venice is just such a unique and beautiful city. And to top it off with gelato?! I want to be there right now!



Oh my gosh, effortless is a perfect way to describe it. I couldn't believe how he made a horse out of a lump of melted glass in just seconds. I should have taken pics of the layers that went into protecting that vase. It was probably one of the easiest things to get home safely, aside from it being a little bulky.

Venice is in a phenomenal, one of a kind city, for sure. It was like a little piece of perfection! I would give just about anything for that delicious Italian gelato right about now...



hokieinpa said:


> I'm so amazed anytime I see a glass blowing demonstration! What amazing talent - I can only imagine how long it takes to become that skilled. The little horse is just perfect! Love the red vase too!
> 
> Your last gelato looks yummy - sounds like you guys have a great evening ahead!



They are so incredibly talented to take a blob of melted glass and form it into something recognizable in the snap of your fingers. 



saintstickets said:


> LOVED the glass blowing pics.  We stop by the shop on Main Street in MK every time we pass by to see if they are in the process of making their glass wares for sale but none are as ornate at those in your pics.  The more I see of your TR, the more I want to go!!!  More please?



I have never seen the one at MK being used. We did come across a demo at DL Paris, and while it was interesting, it didn't have that wow factor as the demo we saw in Venice. 

The more of this TR I share, the more I want to go back!! lol Hopefully I can get the next post up today or tomorrow since I have a little time off this week.



MEK said:


> Wow - I bet that glass blowing demonstration was just incredible and the giant horse - well, there are NO words.
> 
> I love the vase you bought.  It's just gorgeous and how nice that you didn't have any trouble traveling with it.  On our last trip to the world there were so many souvies I passed over because I just didn't have the room to bring them home.  Hate that!
> 
> I think I just read that Venice is the most beautiful city in the world according to the Travel Channel (or someone else - I forget).  Your pictures certainly prove that.
> 
> Can't believe its your last night.  Boo!



It was really amazing to witness such a beautiful craft. 

Thanks! As soon as we saw the demo, we knew we had to bring something home. Of course, I would fall in love with the one that was more expensive because they use gold to make that shade of red. lol It was great that they packed it so well. It was a little bulky, but absolutely worth the room it took up in the suitcase.

I wouldn't doubt that fact! It was just beautiful everywhere we had the chance to explore in our short time there.

I know! For such a long trip, it felt like the last night of the ABD came WAY too soon!



missangelalexis said:


> The glass blowing demonstration looks/sounds so cool! What a pretty vase you picked out.
> 
> Last gelato trip  Now that's definitely sad!!



It was really amazing to see the craftsman at work. It is such a beautiful art form!

Tell me about it! The copious amounts of gelato we had on this trip still didn't prepare me to leave it on our last day in Venice.


----------



## khertz

afwdwfan said:


> I'm glad they wrapped it so well.  I'd have been afraid to buy anything just knowing how fragile and bulky it would be to fly home with it!
> 
> The glass blowing demonstration really looks like it was a lot of fun and very interesting.  Amazing what a craftsman who knows what they're doing can manifest out of something simple like a blob of liquid glass.
> 
> 
> NOOOOO!!!!
> 
> 
> Looks classy to me.  I'd probably be taking a bigger bite and have gelato all over me.
> 
> But then again, this was the last one, so I guess savoring it a bit makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a sad, bittersweet time...



I was a little nervous to buy it too, but it was probably one of the only things we bought that I wasn't worried about getting home once I saw how they packed it. It was incredible watching an artisan at work like that, to see what he could create and how quickly.

It was kind of tough not to just dive in, knowing it would most likely be our last taste of that heaven on earth known as gelato!

It was definitely bittersweet to be at the end of the ABD. On the one hand, I was SO ready to get home to see DS, and the end of the ABD meant that time was getting closer. But we had loved the people and the places so much and it sucked to be leaving!



courtneybelle said:


> Great pics, as always, and I love the mask you guys picked!
> 
> The glassblowing demonstrations are unreal. So cool!



Thanks! That mask was such a great find for us, and something I will always look at and remember walking around Venice with DH.

It was amazing to see an artisan at work like that!



Imagineer5 said:


> All caught up!! I also really loved Venice, though for some reason DH wasn't a huge fan.  I could spend a week there just walking around and taking photos! The Doge's palace was a visit we thoroughly enjoyed.  Your dinner with the hail sounds crazy!! Though the tables sure are decorated nicely esp for being outside! Love the story of the little mask shop - we stumbled upon one as well in our search for two masks and love them!
> 
> The glass blowing demonstration looked really cool and what a beautiful little horse sculpture.  Nice choice on the red vase, though too bad about the salesman following you around- SO annoying!



I was blown away with how much I fell in love with Venice, thinking Rome would blow the other cities out of the water for me. We really loved both, for two completely different reasons. 

The hail storm was NUTS!! It was crazy enough that we encountered the aftermath in Florence, but even more so that it followed us to Venice and we were actually able to experience it!

It's so great what you can find when you stumble upon a little shop nestled between all of the touristy places. 

The salesman was super annoying, and we were so relieved to shake him off finally so we could talk amongst ourselves and decide what we wanted to bring home. So happy we were able to get the vase. I love it!



sayhello said:


> I love glassblowing demonstrations.  It's always amazing how they pull such intricate & beautiful shapes out of a molten blob!
> 
> That vase you got is exquisite!  How large is it?  It's hard to tell from the picture.  I'd've been so scared to carry it home.  But obviously they know what they're doing when they pack stuff!
> 
> The Farewell Dinner is always such a bittersweet time...
> 
> Sayhello



It's crazy how much detail they get in such a short amount of time. It really surprised us all how quickly he formed that horse!!

It's about 9 inches tall or so. I was nervous until they brought it back all wrapped up. Without even seeing what was under the brown paper, it was obvious it was sturdy! That made me a little less nervous.

Definitely. I was not prepared for that!


----------



## DDuck4Life

Here is the vase once we got it home and opened up the package you can't even see it through all the stuffing. It was probably wrapped up to be 2-3 times the size of the vase itself. I was never really worried about something happening while traveling back but still took a deep breath when opening up the package to find everything still intact. the definitely knew what they were doing to protect their glass.


----------



## khertz

DDuck4Life said:


> View attachment 86653
> Here is the vase once we got it home and opened up the package you can't even see it through all the stuffing. It was probably wrapped up to be 2-3 times the size of the vase itself. I was never really worried about something happening while traveling back but still took a deep breath when opening up the package to find everything still intact. the definitely knew what they were doing to protect their glass.



I didn't realize you had this! Thanks for posting.


----------



## khertz

*Day 9 Continued:* Tuesday September 23rd

After a quick shower and outfit change, it was time to head down to the lobby to meet up with everyone for the Farewell Dinner. I couldn't believe how much I had been dreading this night coming. Despite being ready to get home to DS, I just wasn't ready to say goodbye to our new family yet! It wasn't something I was expecting to happen, and yet I was really sad that this was our last meal all together.

We were some of the first few down in the lobby, so we grabbed a seat and enjoyed the beautiful surroundings.




ABD 09-182 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-183 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​Jean & Rosemary were the first to come down dressed for the occasion.




ABD 09-184 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​Then a masked man appeared on the balcony above us.




ABD 09-186 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​And another down on the ground floor with us!




ABD 09-189 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-193 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Seriously, how adorable are they?!
​We headed up to dinner where we were seated with Grant & Lesley, Chris, Chuck, Rick & Mike. It was only fitting since it seemed like we had shared most of our family meals with them over the course of the trip! First up we were served some delicious bread, then came the appetizers.

DH had the seafood risotto.




ABD 09-195 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​I went for the pasta with tomato sauce.




ABD 09-196 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​We took a taste of each other's first course, and they were both as delicious as they looked! There was a 3rd option of a truffle ravioli that Grant ordered and let DH take a photo of it. Despite how good my pasta was, after seeing his, I was having some serious food envy!




ABD 09-197 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​DH and I both ordered the steak for our main course, which came with French fries. A little unexpected, but we weren't complaining. Again, delicious!




ABD 09-201 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​Last but certainly not least was dessert! Who cares that we had just had gelato a couple hours ago? It's vacation, calories don't count! DH had the chocolate mousse, while I had the ricotta cheesecake.




ABD 09-202 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-204 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​
After eating and some wonderful dinner conversation, we started going around the room so everyone could say what they had enjoyed about the trip the most. As you can imagine, that's when the waterworks started! It was really moving to hear how this trip had impacted each and every one of us in a different yet similar way. 




Viva 09-083 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




Viva 09-084 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




Viva 09-085 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​
We watched a slideshow of photos the guides had taken throughout our trip, and we all laughed and cried some more. It was so bittersweet to think we were leaving these people the next day! Once the slideshow was over, it was hugs all around. I made sure to get a photo with Marco & Dusty, and DH was going to take it, but they insisted DH join in! 




ABD 09-206 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​I made a special point to find Kevin and thank him for putting this trip together and working so hard to make it such a wonderful experience. It was really perfect timing that this customized itinerary happened to be at just the time we wanted to take the trip to celebrate our anniversary. I had been a little hesitant to spend the money on this trip after hearing some of the things on the podcast that made me worry (like the Tuscan prison!). In the end, it couldn't have been more perfect, and we met some wonderful people along the way! I'm sure we would have enjoyed any ABD group we had joined, but I think this being a DIS trip made it even better. The chat nights leading up to the trip made it feel like we already knew some people on our arrival night, which made it much easier to break the ice when meeting in person. One of my other worries about this particular trip was that many of the people we were traveling with had traveled together before and knew each other well. But it was not worth the worry because everyone welcomed us right in! Now this trip was not cheap by any means, especially considering it was an alternate itinerary, so it was even more than a typical Viva Italia trip, but both DH and I could say with confidence that it was absolutely worth every single penny for the experience, the family, the amazing guides, and the level of Disney service we experience while traveling to the most beautiful and amazing cities I have ever had the chance to see!

But despite having come to the end of our farewell dinner, the night was not over yet! 

*Continued in next post...*
​


----------



## khertz

*Day 9 Continued: *Tuesday September 23rd

For the last night in Venice, Pete, Dustin, Mike & DH were going out to take some nighttime photos. After the last night they had gone out to take photos, Pete had kept telling me the next day that I should have gone with them. So since it was our last night in a beautiful city, I decided to take them up on that offer instead of sitting up in the room alone or going to bed early.

We started off in St. Mark's Square, and it was pretty interesting seeing how they set up all of their equipment, that I know absolutely nothing about. Normally I am a little impatient with DH when he is taking these kinds of photos because we usually have DS with us on vacation and it is hard to keep him occupied while DH sets up and tries to get the perfect shot. But tonight, we were in a beautiful city, and I had nothing to do but soak in the surroundings without worrying about an antsy toddler, so it was all good.




ABD 09-209 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-210 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-211 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-212 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-213 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
One of my favorites! Like it's just the two of us in St. Mark's Square...




ABD 09-214 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​Being in St. Mark's was particularly interesting because it gave me the opportunity to experience the music of the dueling piano bars they have out at night. Each one tries to get the crowd more riled up and into the performance than the next! It was really interesting to see how the Square transformed at night when the thick crowds of cruise ship visitors have all left for the day.

We moved on to another location, and found a beautiful church across the water that they wanted to capture. I took a little time to thank Pete for all of the work he does and encourages others to do to raise money for Give Kids the World because so many of our pediatric oncology patients at the clinic choose Disney World and GKtW for their Wish trips! In fact, as I type this I know of 2 of our patients that are there right this very moment!




ABD 09-215 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-216 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-217 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-220 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​The last spot we walked to was the Accademia bridge, which DH and I had never ventured over to in all of our wanderings of Venice, so it was nice to get a new view on our last night. We saw one of the cruise ships pulling out of port, and Dustin took the stop motion video of it that you saw in the videos posted on the DIS if you watched them. And if you haven't, what are you waiting for?!




ABD 09-221 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-222 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-223 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-224 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-225 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-226 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-228 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-229 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




ABD 09-230 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​It was after midnight when we started walking back. It was an interesting experience because not one of us knew how to get back to the hotel! But following the posted signs pointing us back to St. Mark's, we were able to figure out the way and get back in one piece. It was about 12:45 am when DH and I got back to the room and into bed. Our ABD vacation may be over, but the second part of our epic trip was just beginning!

*UP NEXT:* Pixie Dust at Disneyland Paris!


----------



## Cousin Orville

Lovely photos.  I look forward to seeing you report from DLP!


----------



## skier_pete

Hey - we were posting updates in our respective threads at the same time. Wow. 

I have gotten tragically behind on your trip. Probably 2 days (I think last post I read was when you were heading to Venice). It's one of those things that I get a little behind, then want to wait to find the time to catch up, and I keep falling further and further behind. I promise I'm catching up at some point!  These pictures of Venice are fantastic. Looks like you guys had such a great time.


----------



## DisneyKid4Life

khertz said:


> I didn't realize you had this! Thanks for posting.



You guys should talk more. 


Oh I totally understand how sad this must have felt. When you refer to people as family, it is so tough to say goodbye. It's rough.

OMG I did not expect to see french fries.  That caught me off guard. They look good though. I am one that likes fries with my steak.

That last dinner sounds truly wonderful. That was such a nice mention of how great everyone was and I have no doubt the evening was very emotional. I always think of things just one way. Never do I look back on a trip and think, wow, that cost a lot. I just think of the memories it created... and I smile.

Give Kids the World. I could not agree more. 

Wow, what beautiful photos. Not much more I can say about that.

And YAYAYAYAYAYA DLP!!!!


----------



## christannj

Sadly, our part of the trip has come to an end once again.  Now I can just enjoy your add on trip to DLP. After the dinner, a group of us ended up seated at one of the "dueling orchestra" locations talking and reminiscing about what we had just experienced. It was then that it hit me that I was enjoying the night in VENICE in St Mark's square! I think that when you are touring like we were,you sometimes forget the significance of the place that you are until you are back home and then you go " I was in Rome, Florence and Venice".  But while you are there it is surreal.  I don't think that any of us at that moment wanted it to come to an end.  You're right when you describe the group as "family" and I have told several people how very welcoming everyone was to those of us who were "newbies".  My hope is that our paths will cross again someday either through Disney or some other circumstance.  Dustin should definitely continue playing with his camera because he has a great eye for composition.


----------



## MinnieGarden

The night photos in Venice were amazing!  I think I was in St. Mark's Square that night for the dueling orchestras.  The entire adventure was simply incredible!


----------



## afwdwfan

khertz said:


> Despite being ready to get home to DS, I just wasn't ready to say goodbye to our new family yet! It wasn't something I was expecting to happen, and yet I was really sad that this was our last meal all together.


I can understand that feeling.  You can really form some tight bonds quickly when sharing the types of experiences you have had with this group!



khertz said:


> DH and I both ordered the steak for our main course, which came with French fries. A little unexpected, but we weren't complaining. Again, delicious!


Nothing like eating a classic American meal your last night in Italy.  

I can't help but notice though that the room your meal was in looks amazing.  Not a bad way to wrap things up.



khertz said:


> We watched a slideshow of photos the guides had taken throughout our trip, and we all laughed and cried some more. It was so bittersweet to think we were leaving these people the next day! Once the slideshow was over, it was hugs all around. I made sure to get a photo with Marco & Dusty, and DH was going to take it, but they insisted DH join in!


Great picture! 



khertz said:


> Now this trip was not cheap by any means, especially considering it was an alternate itinerary, so it was even more than a typical Viva Italia trip, but both DH and I could say with confidence that it was absolutely worth every single penny for the experience, the family, the amazing guides, and the level of Disney service we experience while traveling to the most beautiful and amazing cities I have ever had the chance to see!


I'm glad that you felt it was all worthwhile.  As much as I'd hate to spend that much money for a trip, I have to think that it would be a good way to see the sights over there.  It has to be worth a lot just to have a Marco and Dusty there to take care of the details and get you safely from one place to the next without having to worry about language barriers or other problems. 



khertz said:


> One of my favorites! Like it's just the two of us in St. Mark's Square...


Cool picture!

All of the night time pictures were great.  He apparently knows what he's doing when he takes his time to set up all that stuff that I know nothing about either.


----------



## saintstickets

WOW!!!  If you have to have a last meal on a last night, that one seemed just about perfect!  I really need to make a day trip to NOLA and take photo lessons from your DH.  Those night pictures were fantastic!  I'm really sad to see this TR nearing an end.  It has been such a wonderful experience to share your wonderful experience.  Thanks so much.


----------



## hokieinpa

Wonderful photos, as always! I really like the one of you and DH in St. Mark's Square!

The last dinner sounds lovely. It's amazing how you can grow so close with the people you are traveling with. The whole experience really brings you together.

Excited to read about DLP!


----------



## khertz

Cousin Orville said:


> Lovely photos.  I look forward to seeing you report from DLP!



Thanks! I'm so excited to share it with y'all. It was only a day and a half, but it was packed full of fun!



********** said:


> Hey - we were posting updates in our respective threads at the same time. Wow.
> 
> I have gotten tragically behind on your trip. Probably 2 days (I think last post I read was when you were heading to Venice). It's one of those things that I get a little behind, then want to wait to find the time to catch up, and I keep falling further and further behind. I promise I'm catching up at some point!  These pictures of Venice are fantastic. Looks like you guys had such a great time.



I need to head over and get caught up on your plans as well! I totally understand how that goes. Sometimes life gets in the way of DIS time! We absolutely had a fantastic time in Venice. Such a beautiful city!!



DisneyKid4Life said:


> You guys should talk more.
> 
> 
> Oh I totally understand how sad this must have felt. When you refer to people as family, it is so tough to say goodbye. It's rough.
> 
> OMG I did not expect to see french fries.  That caught me off guard. They look good though. I am one that likes fries with my steak.
> 
> That last dinner sounds truly wonderful. That was such a nice mention of how great everyone was and I have no doubt the evening was very emotional. I always think of things just one way. Never do I look back on a trip and think, wow, that cost a lot. I just think of the memories it created... and I smile.
> 
> Give Kids the World. I could not agree more.
> 
> Wow, what beautiful photos. Not much more I can say about that.
> 
> And YAYAYAYAYAYA DLP!!!!



I know, right? I was there when we opened the vase, so surely I was there when he took the photo but it totally slipped my mind that we had it.

It was amazing how much we had grown to adore spending time with people we had practically just met. I had hoped we'd all get along, but I wasn't expecting the level of sadness I felt at leaving them. When you share such an amazing experience together, it's hard not to form some bonds!!

None of us were expecting fries with our steaks either! But I have to say, over a week of delicious pastas and risottos and roasted potatoes, those fries really hit the spot!! 

So true, the fact of how much the trip cost hasn't really entered our mind at all since we arrived in Italy. All of the memories and experiences were totally worth it, and we don't regret one expense or purchase. 

Venice is beautiful, but it really transforms at night. It's hard to believe places so beautiful still exist!!

I'm so excited to share DLP!!



christannj said:


> Sadly, our part of the trip has come to an end once again.  Now I can just enjoy your add on trip to DLP. After the dinner, a group of us ended up seated at one of the "dueling orchestra" locations talking and reminiscing about what we had just experienced. It was then that it hit me that I was enjoying the night in VENICE in St Mark's square! I think that when you are touring like we were,you sometimes forget the significance of the place that you are until you are back home and then you go " I was in Rome, Florence and Venice".  But while you are there it is surreal.  I don't think that any of us at that moment wanted it to come to an end.  You're right when you describe the group as "family" and I have told several people how very welcoming everyone was to those of us who were "newbies".  My hope is that our paths will cross again someday either through Disney or some other circumstance.  Dustin should definitely continue playing with his camera because he has a great eye for composition.



I know exactly what you mean, Chris. Sometimes I see it on TV or just think about seeing things like the Colosseum or the David and still can't believe it was all real! Everyone was so welcoming, and it wasn't awkward at all like I had thought it would be in my mind to integrate into a bunch of people who had known each other for years and traveled together several times before! I couldn't imagine a better family to have traveled with!


----------



## Imagineer5

Sad to see the last night of your trip but OH boy am I excited for your DLP portion!! And I hope we get the same pixie dust you got, though we'll be happy staying at the Hotel New York regardless!


----------



## khertz

MinnieGarden said:


> The night photos in Venice were amazing!  I think I was in St. Mark's Square that night for the dueling orchestras.  The entire adventure was simply incredible!



Thanks, Christy! It was a little strange at first hanging out with the photo guys, I felt like I was intruding, but it ended up being a great night! The orchestras were so fun to watch. Every part of this trip was amazing!



afwdwfan said:


> I can understand that feeling.  You can really form some tight bonds quickly when sharing the types of experiences you have had with this group!
> 
> 
> Nothing like eating a classic American meal your last night in Italy.
> 
> I can't help but notice though that the room your meal was in looks amazing.  Not a bad way to wrap things up.
> 
> 
> Great picture!
> 
> 
> I'm glad that you felt it was all worthwhile.  As much as I'd hate to spend that much money for a trip, I have to think that it would be a good way to see the sights over there.  It has to be worth a lot just to have a Marco and Dusty there to take care of the details and get you safely from one place to the next without having to worry about language barriers or other problems.
> 
> 
> Cool picture!
> 
> All of the night time pictures were great.  He apparently knows what he's doing when he takes his time to set up all that stuff that I know nothing about either.



It's so true! I've heard Kathy & Teresa on the podcast talk about how skeptical they were of keeping in touch with the people on their ABD trip, but it really just happens. We exchanged Christmas cards with nearly everyone this year and we keep up on Facebook. It's hard not to grow close with people you share something so amazing with.

It was an unexpected but well appreciated surprise! Having a pasta course before the steaks definitely kept it feeling Italian though.  I believe it was the ballroom of the hotel where we had our meal. Beautiful, beautiful hotel!

Although we look forward to doing ABD again some time in the future, it's not something we can say we'll do every year or even every other. It's a huge financial commitment! But the ABD guides and Disney service are totally worth it, especially for travel to a foreign country with a different language and culture that can be difficult to navigate on your own. 

Thanks! That was one of my favorites! These guys definitely do know what they're doing with all that equipment, and thank goodness they do. I was so impressed with the photos DH took on this trip to document such an amazing trip!



saintstickets said:


> WOW!!!  If you have to have a last meal on a last night, that one seemed just about perfect!  I really need to make a day trip to NOLA and take photo lessons from your DH.  Those night pictures were fantastic!  I'm really sad to see this TR nearing an end.  It has been such a wonderful experience to share your wonderful experience.  Thanks so much.



It was so perfect! We had time to reminisce with each other all of the fun and memories we'd shared. I'm sad that it's coming to and end too, it's like reliving the end of the trip all over again! But there's lots of DLP fun still left to share, then I have to start my DL TR!! 



hokieinpa said:


> Wonderful photos, as always! I really like the one of you and DH in St. Mark's Square!
> 
> The last dinner sounds lovely. It's amazing how you can grow so close with the people you are traveling with. The whole experience really brings you together.
> 
> Excited to read about DLP!



Thanks! I really liked that one too! 

It was a great way to cap off the trip with a lovely meal with new friends. I didn't expect to be so sad to leave them all the next day! 

Coming right up!! 



Imagineer5 said:


> Sad to see the last night of your trip but OH boy am I excited for your DLP portion!! And I hope we get the same pixie dust you got, though we'll be happy staying at the Hotel New York regardless!



That's just how I felt on our last night...so sad to leave our new friends and the beautiful city of Venice, but SO excited to get to DLP! Fingers crossed for pixie dust for you too, but I know what you mean. I'd had been just fine and happy with our original hotel, but man you just can't beat that kind of upgrade!!


----------



## MEK

Your last night sounded wonderful.  What a special trip you had and I'm certain you made memories to last a lfe time.  Very, very special. 

Dinner looks fabulous.

But those night time shots are just magnifcient.  Your DH definitely went all out on his last night. 

I so enjoyed reading about the Italy part of you trip and I am really looking forward to DLP.


----------



## khertz

*Glass Blowing Demonstrations*

DH uploaded the two videos he shot of the glass blowing demonstrations, so before moving on to the Disneyland Paris part of this trip, I wanted to share these with you. The second one especially is fantastic. I feel like you can tell the exact moment we all figured out that he was creating a horse! Also, I would be remiss if I failed to mention how talented our artisan was, because it was explained to us that very rarely do they create a horse standing on four legs. Usually they are depicted rearing up on their hind legs because it is so difficult to create a piece where the four legs are the correct length for the horse to stand level. 

Vase Demonstration

Horse Demonstration​


----------



## khertz

*Day 10:* Wednesday September 24th

Despite our late night out in Venice the night before, we were up pretty early to finish packing. And packing was NOT easy! Since we had switched to a budget carrier, there were a lot of rules to follow when it came to packing, the worst of which was that we could each bring only one item with us on the plane, not a carry on and personal item like we are used to. We had to pay to check another bag, and had to do quite a bit of squeezing and rearranging to get everything to fit, but we were able to get it done thanks to DH's pretty incredible packing skills! Then we headed down for one last breakfast. Dusty was down there in some custom Mickey ears and regular clothes, which was a surprising sight after seeing him in his official ABD uniform every day! 

It was good that we had a later flight, because it gave us time to enjoy breakfast, and we were able to chat with a few of our ABD family once more before we left. After breakfast, we went back to the room one last time to put our luggage out for the luggage fairies, then went down to the lobby to wait for our ride to the airport. We were still a bit early, so DH and I had a few minutes to head outside and get one last glimpse of St. Mark's Square, but since our bags were all packed, DH didn't have his camera to capture it. 

Our boats to the airport were leaving at 10 am, and we were going with Dusty, Jeff, and Val. Since we were taking all of our luggage, plus the luggage for Kevin, John, and Kathy who were taking another mode of transport to the airport, we were actually in 2 different boats. Soon enough, our rides arrived.




DLP 1-000 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​
Marco was out there to bid us our final farewell!




DLP 1-001 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​We split up into the boats with DH and I riding with Dusty and a few pieces of luggage, while Jeff & Val and the rest of the luggage went into the other. Such a bittersweet moment! We were ready to get to the second part of our adventure, but we were really truly leaving Italy, and that made me so sad!! 




DLP 1-004 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
A last view of Venice!
​Dusty explained to us that we were approaching the Venice version of the Interstate, a section of the water marked off with 2 way-traffic that at a certain point can go much faster than the boats around the city because it's not as close to cause large wakes.




DLP 1-006 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-011 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
A small island used for their cemetery
​The ride to the airport took about 30 minutes, and we also passed the shipyard where the Disney Magic & Wonder DCL ships were built! Lucky for us we had Dusty on our boat who was still playing tour guide while technically off duty. lol All too soon, it seemed, we were pulling in at Marco Polo Airport.




DLP 1-012 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​When we arrived, we were the only ones headed to Easy Jet, which was down on the first floor (we had entered on the second, where everyone else would be departing from). Dusty went downstairs with us to help us find the check in area, and then he had to head back up. I'm not gonna lie, I was a bundle of nerves by then as we hugged him goodbye for the last time! I was so nervous about being completely on our own for the first time! 

We had to wait a bit once we got to the Easy Jet counter. You were only able to check-in something like 30 minutes before departure. But once we were able to check our bags, it didn't take long to do, and then we made our way upstairs to go through security, which also didn't take long. I really liked how they did security there, it was very well paced and we didn't feel rushed like I always have in American airports going through security. We spent most of the time waiting for our flight looking for something to eat for lunch, running into Jeff & Val along the way. We ate something, then headed to our gate. They weren't kidding when they said you could only bring one bag on the plane! They had employees going down the line looking and stopping people who were trying to bring on two. I saw several ladies stuffing their purses in their carry on bag because of that!

We boarded our flight, and ended up with an exit row and no one in the third seat so we were able to spread out for the pretty short flight to Paris. We made it to baggage claim to get our stuff, and then went out to look for the car we had hired to take us to our hotel, but no one was waiting for us. We sat there waiting awhile, and still, no one was coming. DH was trying to use the shoddy wi-fi in the airport to figure out what was going on, but eventually he had to suck it up and call the company. It turns out that even though all of the communication had been done through email all through the trip, and we had let them know about the changes to our flight, they had still tried to call us to confirm and when he didn't answer, they didn't send anyone. We got it straightened out quickly enough and they sent someone to get us. It was about a 20 minute drive to our hotel, the Newport Bay at Disneyland Paris. We had spent a good amount of time looking at the hotel choices for DLP before our trip, and had chosen this one because it was reasonably prices, a 10 minute walk from the parks, and it was a theme I have always been interested in trying (similar to Beach & Yacht Club) but didn't think we would ever go for in WDW.

We got to the check-in counter, and the CM helping us first noted that we had a famous last name (we get that a lot at home, but we would find out later why he mentioned it). Then he said it was our lucky day, because a pipe had burst in the hotel, flooding the room we had been assigned, so we were being upgraded to...THE DISNEYLAND HOTEL!!! I swear, it took me about 5 minutes to process what he had said. I was in shock! But within minutes, we were being whisked away to a van waiting for us outside to take us and our luggage to our new home for the next two nights!

Talk about some MAJOR pixie dust!!!! (Sorry we have absolutely no photos from this time, we were so shocked neither of us even took out our phones to capture anything!)

We arrived at the Disneyland Hotel (and yes, if you have listened to the DIS Unplugged episodes about their London/Paris trip with the DLP add on, the lobby smells overwhelmingly like baby powder!) to check in and found out not only had we been upgraded in hotel, we had a Club Level room!! *PIXIE DUST OVERLOAD!! *We had gotten the half-board meal plan as part of our package, so we received our vouchers for that at check-in along with our park tickets and information on using the special FP that you get for being a Disney hotel guest. Then a CM helped us up to our room. Once he left, DH and I had a total freak out moment where all the excitement we had been feeling since arrival could finally be let out! There was lots of jumping and squealing (okay, so I probably did MOST of the squealing) involved as we totally wanted to pinch ourselves. It seemed too good to be true! Our plans for that night had been to get a cab into Paris to at least see the Eiffel Tower, but with this new level of excitement, we both agreed pretty quickly to abandon that plan and head to the park. How could you not when it is LITERALLY steps away from your hotel?!

First though, DH wanted to capture all details of the room now that he had access to his camera again.




DLP 1-016 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-017 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-018 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-019 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-020 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-022 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
The headboard




DLP 1-023 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​We unpacked what we would need for the park and were ready to head out. If I am remembering right, if you buy a package like we did that was for 2 nights, it includes 2 days of park tickets. Because the price was the best for us, we had just planned to not use one day of the tickets, so our change in plans was not a big deal and we could still have park access for that day. We decided to go to DL instead of the Studios because Studios would be closing fairly soon. 




DLP 1-024 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
The view coming off of the Club Level elevator




DLP 1-025 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
View of the park from the dining area for Club Level guests!
​We went down to the ground floor, and stepped outside the side doors. This is the view from that doorway of the gates into DL. Right freaking there!!




DLP 1-026 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-027 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Looking back at the hotel
​
When we entered the park, we were just in time for the evening parade at 5:30, so we walked around the end of Main Street taking photos while waiting for it to get to us. I was surprised to see that the park was all decked out for Halloween. I guess I didn't think of it being as big of a holiday in Paris to where the park would be decorated for it at the end of September!




DLP 1-028 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-030 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Hello, Gorgeous!!




DLP 1-031 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-032 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-033 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-034 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​I hate to leave you with just a taste of DLP, but the parade is going to require it's own update, for sure!

*UP NEXT: *Disney Magic on Parade!

​


----------



## hokieinpa

Wow wow wow! Super pixie dust for sure! Club Level DLH. It must have been a magical trip. 

The hotel is gorgeous, of course. And I love the preview of DLP. Main Street seems so similar to WDW but there are enough differences that make it look totally unique. And the Halloween decorations are cute - love all the ghosts! And the castle is magical, of course!

Excited to see parade pictures!


----------



## DisneyKid4Life

khertz said:


> Our boats to the airport were leaving at 10 am



Now THAT is a phrase you don't hear every day.

WOW, you have to go all the way to Disney Paris for an Upgrade. I have to admit, the way it was worded did make me laugh... It's your lucky day because your room is flooded. Yeah, that does sound lucky. 

Wow wow wow!! You know you're a Disney fan when... your forgo the Eiffel Tower for a Disney park. That hotel looks like it is literally on the doorstep. So excited to hear about DLP!!


----------



## Imagineer5

Very nice last morning - good you had some time to pack and enjoy breakfast and then take the water taxi to the airport. Glad it all went smoothly despite the car to DLP but that extra pixie dust you got was worth it!! So cool to stay there. I am interested to hear your thoughts on the rides and any restaurants you went to (did you do any character meals??). We have 4 days at DLP so that is easing my nerves on going to a brand new disney resort a bit.


----------



## dtr_angel

Boat to the airport? That's super cool! 

That's crazy pixie dust! I cannot wait to hear about DLP!


----------



## khertz

MEK said:


> Your last night sounded wonderful.  What a special trip you had and I'm certain you made memories to last a lfe time.  Very, very special.
> 
> Dinner looks fabulous.
> 
> But those night time shots are just magnifcient.  Your DH definitely went all out on his last night.
> 
> I so enjoyed reading about the Italy part of you trip and I am really looking forward to DLP.



It was a beautiful night to enjoy with new friends to celebrate such an amazing trip! I hope I get back to Italy at some point in my life, but if it never happens, I am totally satisfied with the experiences we had on this one. 

DH definitely went all out for the last night. It's hard not to in such a beautiful city!



hokieinpa said:


> Wow wow wow! Super pixie dust for sure! Club Level DLH. It must have been a magical trip.
> 
> The hotel is gorgeous, of course. And I love the preview of DLP. Main Street seems so similar to WDW but there are enough differences that make it look totally unique. And the Halloween decorations are cute - love all the ghosts! And the castle is magical, of course!
> 
> Excited to see parade pictures!



We haven't stayed on Disney property very many times, but we have never gotten pixie dust like thaat before!! It was an incredibly magical way to start off our couple days in DLP!

The hotel was stunning! But absolutely the best part was of staying there was the quick access to the park. There's nothing like that in WDW. Maybe could be compared to staying at the Grand Californian and having the access to DCA. The Halloween decorations were so cute, even cuter than WDW's!

Hopefully I can get those up soon!!



DisneyKid4Life said:


> Now THAT is a phrase you don't hear every day.
> 
> WOW, you have to go all the way to Disney Paris for an Upgrade. I have to admit, the way it was worded did make me laugh... It's your lucky day because your room is flooded. Yeah, that does sound lucky.
> 
> Wow wow wow!! You know you're a Disney fan when... your forgo the Eiffel Tower for a Disney park. That hotel looks like it is literally on the doorstep. So excited to hear about DLP!!



lol Right?! An interesting version of Magical Express.

I think I even said something like that to DH..."Who knew a busted pipe and flooded room could be so lucky?!" It was an amazing upgrade, considering I was already excited about our original hotel and would have been totally content with staying there.

It was so funny because we were both thinking it but DH was the first to say it out loud! It was so nice to have such close proximity to our room. It was SO convenient and we were able to go back and forth a lot more than we had planned because it took no time at all it seemed.



Imagineer5 said:


> Very nice last morning - good you had some time to pack and enjoy breakfast and then take the water taxi to the airport. Glad it all went smoothly despite the car to DLP but that extra pixie dust you got was worth it!! So cool to stay there. I am interested to hear your thoughts on the rides and any restaurants you went to (did you do any character meals??). We have 4 days at DLP so that is easing my nerves on going to a brand new disney resort a bit.



It was really nice not to have to rush around in the morning, and to have the time to get something to eat and all that before we left. I know if we had been going straight home instead of to Paris, we would have been leaving in the crazy early morning hours when it was still dark outside, so this was a much better alternative.

I will definitely be sure to be as specific as I can when it comes to the rides since it's not something a lot of people would have done, unlike WDW and DL TRs. We did not do any character meals and actually had not planned to do any TS meals at all since we only had one full day, but we ended up being able to get a lot done on our first half day so we were able to slow down a bit the next day and do one sit down. 4 days will be PLENTY of time!! Even if it's more crowded than it was when we want, you should still be able to get a lot done. 



dtr_angel said:


> Boat to the airport? That's super cool!
> 
> That's crazy pixie dust! I cannot wait to hear about DLP!



It was definitely different! Dusty kept telling us we could come to the covered part of the boat if we wanted, but we loved being out in the open back and feeling the spray as we went along. When will we ever get to take a boat to the airport again?!

It was AMAZING!! And totally unexpected! It definitely set the tone for the magical time we had at DLP and was a nice reward for all the stress the flights had caused us during the ABD.


----------



## Dugette

khertz said:


> In the end, it couldn't have been more perfect, and we met some wonderful people along the way!


So glad that you had such a worthwhile experience with the DIS ABD trip. Sounds amazing and just exactly what you were looking for. Very cool that you've stayed in touch and become friends/family.



khertz said:


> DH uploaded the two videos he shot of the glass blowing demonstrations


Wow!!! My jaw literally dropped at those.  That horse!  So much talent. 

Great nighttime shots in Venice!  Such a beautiful city and he really did a great job of capturing that! 



khertz said:


> not only had we been upgraded in hotel, we had a Club Level room!! *PIXIE DUST OVERLOAD!! *



Well, that pretty much sums it up. 



khertz said:


> This is the view from that doorway of the gates into DL. Right freaking there!!


I have to admit that I don't know a lot about DLP, so that was a jaw-dropper too! Wow! Yeah, how can you not stop over to the parks? 



khertz said:


> I hate to leave you with just a taste of DLP,


Loved the little taste and really excited to see more! Looks so fun and beautiful!


----------



## MEK

The glass blowing demonstration was very cool.  He makes it look so easy, doesn't he?  

Wowsa to the major pixie dust upgrade.  And club level to boot.  Very, very nice.  Your room is gorgeous and having the park right there - well, now can you beat THAT?


----------



## missangelalexis

I'm sure the farewell dinner was very bittersweet! But wow does it look amazing. I would have loved to try all 3 of those apps!

Aww so nice that they presented a slideshow of pictures, a nice way to recap the time you all spent together.  

I'm so glad this trip was everything you wanted it to be and that everyone was so welcoming! 

Those final nighttime shots are stunning.

Taking a boat to the airport sounds so crazy/cool! 

I'm glad travelling to Paris went pretty smoothly. And OMG upgraded to a different hotel- how awesome! All the little details of your room are awesome. 

AHHH the castle! It looks gorgeous! Can't wait to see parade pics!


----------



## afwdwfan

khertz said:


> Marco was out there to bid us our final farewell!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DLP 1-001 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​


I like his glove.  How appropriate.



khertz said:


>


Great departing selfie with St. Mark's Square in the background.



khertz said:


> Dusty went downstairs with us to help us find the check in area, and then he had to head back up. I'm not gonna lie, I was a bundle of nerves by then as we hugged him goodbye for the last time! I was so nervous about being completely on our own for the first time!


I can imagine.  It was awesome of him to go out of his way to help when he was off the clock... but I'd be pretty nervous about being in a foreign country where everybody speaks a different language... and I'm on my own.



khertz said:


> They weren't kidding when they said you could only bring one bag on the plane! They had employees going down the line looking and stopping people who were trying to bring on two. I saw several ladies stuffing their purses in their carry on bag because of that!


I'm glad that you were at least aware of it and able to prepare before you got there.  I'd imagine that a lot of people were probably caught by surprise. 



khertz said:


> Then he said it was our lucky day, because a pipe had burst in the hotel, flooding the room we had been assigned, so we were being upgraded to...THE DISNEYLAND HOTEL!!! I swear, it took me about 5 minutes to process what he had said. I was in shock! But within minutes, we were being whisked away to a van waiting for us outside to take us and our luggage to our new home for the next two nights!


WOW!!!!!!!  



khertz said:


> We arrived at the Disneyland Hotel (and yes, if you have listened to the DIS Unplugged episodes about their London/Paris trip with the DLP add on, the lobby smells overwhelmingly like baby powder!) to check in and found out not only had we been upgraded in hotel, we had a Club Level room!! *PIXIE DUST OVERLOAD!! *


That was some really good luck.  And some strong pixie dust! 



khertz said:


> DLP 1-025 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
> View of the park from the dining area for Club Level guests!


I could get used to seeing that while eating breakfast.



khertz said:


> I hate to leave you with just a taste of DLP, but the parade is going to require it's own update, for sure!


That was a great teaser post.  I look forward to seeing more!


----------



## saintstickets

Holy Moly!!!  When you get pixie dust, you get MAJOR pixie dust!!!  How fantastic was that upgrade? 
It looks like DLP dresses up Main Street for Halloween more than WDW does.  I can't wait to see more!


----------



## khertz

Dugette said:


> So glad that you had such a worthwhile experience with the DIS ABD trip. Sounds amazing and just exactly what you were looking for. Very cool that you've stayed in touch and become friends/family.
> 
> 
> Wow!!! My jaw literally dropped at those.  That horse!  So much talent.
> 
> Great nighttime shots in Venice!  Such a beautiful city and he really did a great job of capturing that!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that pretty much sums it up.
> 
> 
> I have to admit that I don't know a lot about DLP, so that was a jaw-dropper too! Wow! Yeah, how can you not stop over to the parks?
> 
> 
> Loved the little taste and really excited to see more! Looks so fun and beautiful!



It was great to not only experience an amazing trip that would be amazing no matter what, but also to experience it with some pretty awesome people! The ABD aspect was so great too because they took care of almost everything, so we didn't have to worry about our luggage from city to city or worry about transportation between locations, getting tickets for all of the big highlights or having to wait in long lines to get in, where to eat, where to stay, etc. It was all taken care of for us with that awesome Disney service!!

He was SO INCREDIBLY TALENTED! It was truly amazing to watch him work!

Yep, that about sums up the amount of pixie dust we felt! While it would be magical any time, it was really nice to be upgraded to such a beautiful room just the two of us who could appreciate it. 

I didn't do too much research about DLP either (shocking, I know!) but we did know the basics. But that still didn't prepare us for how blown away we would be when we actually stepped inside of the park. It is BEAUTIFUL.




MEK said:


> The glass blowing demonstration was very cool.  He makes it look so easy, doesn't he?
> 
> Wowsa to the major pixie dust upgrade.  And club level to boot.  Very, very nice.  Your room is gorgeous and having the park right there - well, now can you beat THAT?



It was crazy watching him bang out these beautiful pieces of art like it was just nothing. And I'm sure to him, it is! It was really awesome to get to see him work. 

I have to say, it was really nice to get such an amazing upgrade on an anniversary trip! In looking up the different resorts to decide where to stay, we knew the Disneyland Hotel was the closest proximity to DL but we were not expecting it to be THAT close! 



missangelalexis said:


> I'm sure the farewell dinner was very bittersweet! But wow does it look amazing. I would have loved to try all 3 of those apps!
> 
> Aww so nice that they presented a slideshow of pictures, a nice way to recap the time you all spent together.
> 
> I'm so glad this trip was everything you wanted it to be and that everyone was so welcoming!
> 
> Those final nighttime shots are stunning.
> 
> Taking a boat to the airport sounds so crazy/cool!
> 
> I'm glad travelling to Paris went pretty smoothly. And OMG upgraded to a different hotel- how awesome! All the little details of your room are awesome.
> 
> AHHH the castle! It looks gorgeous! Can't wait to see parade pics!



The food for the family meals never disappointed. ABD did an excellent job picking dining locations, and the farewell dinner was no exception. It was all so delicious!

It was really fun to see all of the pictures because we knew the guides had their cameras out constantly taking photos, but we hadn't seen how any of the came out. Plus they were good about pulling people aside individually to take funny ones.

DH did a great job with the photography on this trip, and I think those last night photos from Venice were some of the best as well.

The Disneyland Hotel was waaaaaaay out of our price range, so it was pretty incredible to get upgraded! 

I love the Castles at the American parks, but seriously, the Castle at DLP is the most beautiful of them all.



afwdwfan said:


> I like his glove.  How appropriate.
> 
> 
> Great departing selfie with St. Mark's Square in the background.
> 
> 
> I can imagine.  It was awesome of him to go out of his way to help when he was off the clock... but I'd be pretty nervous about being in a foreign country where everybody speaks a different language... and I'm on my own.
> 
> 
> I'm glad that you were at least aware of it and able to prepare before you got there.  I'd imagine that a lot of people were probably caught by surprise.
> 
> 
> WOW!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> That was some really good luck.  And some strong pixie dust!
> 
> I could get used to seeing that while eating breakfast.
> 
> 
> That was a great teaser post.  I look forward to seeing more!



It was a great little touch that I should have expected from ABD, but was still surprised to see. Very cool sendoff!

DH is not a huge fan of me making him take selfies with me, but he didn't argue with me about that one. It was too perfect of a photo op for leaving Venice!

I think Pete mentioned it on the podcast, but he and Dustin stayed a few extra days in Venice and had issues with their flight and Dusty was still checking in with them from home to make sure they were able to rearrange their flight and get home! They really went above and beyond to make sure everyone was taken care of at the end of their trip. But yes, I was really freaked out about maneuvering a foreign airport on my own! Someone had been with us pretty much every step of the way since had landed in Rome, so it was a weird feeling to be on our own.

The pixie dust was really just amazing, and totally unexpected! We would have been perfectly happy with our original room, but you just can't beat how awesome it feels to get that upgrade!



saintstickets said:


> Holy Moly!!!  When you get pixie dust, you get MAJOR pixie dust!!!  How fantastic was that upgrade?
> It looks like DLP dresses up Main Street for Halloween more than WDW does.  I can't wait to see more!



I had really been keeping my fingers crossed for an upgrade on our May trip when we stayed at the Wilderness Lodge. But it was definitely worth the wait for that AMAZING upgrade to the Disneyland Hotel at DLP!!! Probably the best we will ever get, and I'm not complaining! I just wish we had been staying longer than 2 nights.

The Halloween decorations were definitely bigger & better than WDW!


----------



## khertz

*Day 10 Continued: *Wednesday September 24th

When I left off, we had just arrived in Disneyland Paris' Magic Kingdom just in time for the evening parade! After scoping out Main Street, we had found a spot to stop and watch. While it was not as over the top as Festival of Fantasy, it was still a very fun, colorful, and lively parade. Plus it had several characters I have never seen in a Disney park, parade or otherwise, so that was pretty awesome! DH's finger could barely keep up as he snapped away photo after photo. Here they come! First up was the Fairies.




DLP 1-035 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-036 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-038 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
The Blue Fairy!




DLP 1-039 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
MERLIN! Have you ever seen him anywhere in the parks?? I sure haven't!




DLP 1-040 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Looooove Sleeping Beauty's dress!




DLP 1-044 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-045 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-046 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-048 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-049 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-050 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-051 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
My fav!!




DLP 1-052 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-053 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-054 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-055 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-056 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-057 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-058 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-061 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-063 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-065 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-067 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-068 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-069 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​*Continued in next post...*


----------



## khertz

*Day 10 Continued: *Wednesday September 24th​



DLP 1-070 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-071 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-072 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-073 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-074 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-076 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-079 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-081 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-083 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-084 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-085 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-086 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-087 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​Seeing the parade was a fantastic way to start off our time in the parks! It was really upbeat and fun, plus a character explosion. That was perfect for us, because with our limited time and with how character meets happen in the French parks, we weren't planning on meeting any. I know a lot of people say they long for the days when characters were out roaming around and you could go up and take a photo without standing in line, but all of the characters we saw out in DLP, it was chaos all around them with people crowding each other and trying to get their kids up to them for a picture. So it was fun to see them during the parade and still get to enjoy them without partaking in the chaos. I have to admit, the parade did make me tear up a bit as I thought of how much DS would have loved it! 

Once it was finished, we ventured up towards the Castle, and oh my word, I could not believe how gorgeous it is! I have to say, Cinderella Castle kind of pales in comparison to this beauty.




DLP 1-090 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-092 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-093 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​Their Halloween decorations were ON POINT!




DLP 1-094 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-095 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-096 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-099 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-100 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-101 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-102 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-104 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Quite a long way to say Sleeping Beauty Castle!
​I know that's a lot of Castle photos, and I can assure you, there will be a LOT more to come! But we wanted to make the most of our extra time in the park and get on to some attractions, so we had to tear ourselves away from the Castle for the moment and venture into the rest of the park. What would we ride first? I really doubt you will be able to guess!!

*UP NEXT: *Fun times in DLP!


----------



## Dugette

Love all the parade photos! So fun to see a totally different parade with some new characters! 

That really is a gorgeous castle!  (And you look SO happy to be there ).


----------



## dtr_angel

I love all the parade pictures! It was really fun seeing different characters than in WDW. The castle is beautiful! Is it bigger or smaller than Sleeping Beauty Castle at DL? I've read that the castle in DW can be underwhelming after seeing Cinderella castle in WDW!


----------



## MEK

I have seen pictures of the DLP parade before, but those were hands down the best.  What a fun and festive parade!  What a great job capturing the mood.  

I still think its so great that you got that upgrade and were able to start the magic that much earlier.  

Hmmmm - what to ride first?  My pick would be space mountain!


----------



## hokieinpa

What a fun parade! I love the variety of characters included - Green Army Men and Elsa in the same parade? Love it!

The castle is just lovely. And those Halloween directions are cute! I love the Mickey pumpkin!


----------



## missangelalexis

This parade looks awesome! Very different from anything in WDW or DL. Love the different characters and costumes. Great pictures!

Love the pics of you guys in front of the castle. It really is so gorgeous. And the Halloween decorations are too cute!


----------



## afwdwfan

khertz said:


> MERLIN! Have you ever seen him anywhere in the parks?? I sure haven't!


I've never seen him.  But there's just something about seeing him in parade character form like that that just seems off.  They usually do character costumes well, but that mustache couldn't look any more fake.  



khertz said:


> Seeing the parade was a fantastic way to start off our time in the parks! It was really upbeat and fun, plus a character explosion. That was perfect for us, because with our limited time and with how character meets happen in the French parks, we weren't planning on meeting any.


That absolutely does look like a great way to start off your time at the parks.  And definitely a ton of characters.  The Rapunzel pictures looked like she was posing just for your camera!



khertz said:


> Their Halloween decorations were ON POINT!


  That's cool to see that they do it there the way they do at WDW.  I've always wanted to see MK decked out for the fall sometime. 



khertz said:


> I know that's a lot of Castle photos, and I can assure you, there will be a LOT more to come! But we wanted to make the most of our extra time in the park and get on to some attractions, so we had to tear ourselves away from the Castle for the moment and venture into the rest of the park. What would we ride first? I really doubt you will be able to guess!!


It is a beautiful castle.  I like how it is built into the hillside.  I know I've seen pictures of it before, but I don't recall ever noticing that detail. 

As for what you started with... probably something nobody would expect 2 adults to go to first like the carousel.    I'd have to head straight for Space Mountain if it was me.  I want to check out what they did with it there!


----------



## DisneyKid4Life

Merlin. OMG, I don't know why, but I swear Merlin looks a little... off. Interesting costume.

Very neat parade. Obviously with only pictures to go by (fab pictuers by the way) it's hard to compare, but I can see some similarities to FoF. I think I like FoF better though, but then, I've become pretty obsessed with it.

WOW, that castle definitely looks more impressive than in Disneyland. Almost like a mash-up of WDW and Disneyland.


----------



## OKW Lover

Proof that Dustin was in Venice with Kristy




DSC_0038 by jalves_02360, on Flickr


----------



## Imagineer5

Aw the parade looks GORGEOUS!! Love all the characters and can't wait for it!! From the crowd photos it didn't look too crowded either? Looking forward to their Halloween decorations as they should be up for our trip as well.  That reminds me I'll have to look into whether they have a special Halloween party there?

Anyway the castle is gorgeous!! Did you get a chance to see the inside of it & the dungeon? Can't wait to see what ride you picked!


----------



## khertz

Dugette said:


> Love all the parade photos! So fun to see a totally different parade with some new characters!
> 
> That really is a gorgeous castle!  (And you look SO happy to be there ).



Thanks! It was a really fun parade, and such a great way to start off our time in the park.

I feel a little strange saying this, but I think it's my favorite! We DEFINITELY were!! It was absolutely something we didn't ever think we would get to do, so it was truly a dream come true to be there.



dtr_angel said:


> I love all the parade pictures! It was really fun seeing different characters than in WDW. The castle is beautiful! Is it bigger or smaller than Sleeping Beauty Castle at DL? I've read that the castle in DW can be underwhelming after seeing Cinderella castle in WDW!



Thanks! The parade was a really fun way to start off the DLP part of our trip.

I think the best way to describe the castle there is that it is a blend of the castles at the 2 US parks. It's design is similar to the castle in DL with the colors, but the size is more like Cinderella castle. The castle in DL can be underwhelming if you are more used to WDW's, but it most certainly has it's own distinct charm.



MEK said:


> I have seen pictures of the DLP parade before, but those were hands down the best.  What a fun and festive parade!  What a great job capturing the mood.
> 
> I still think its so great that you got that upgrade and were able to start the magic that much earlier.
> 
> Hmmmm - what to ride first?  My pick would be space mountain!



Glad you enjoyed them!! We hadn't really even made plans to see the parade, so it was perfect to stumble upon it right away. 

It was an AMAZING start to the DLP part of our trip with that fantastic upgrade and then making the spur of the moment decision to go to the parks.



hokieinpa said:


> What a fun parade! I love the variety of characters included - Green Army Men and Elsa in the same parade? Love it!
> 
> The castle is just lovely. And those Halloween directions are cute! I love the Mickey pumpkin!



It was pretty cool to see such a wide variety of characters in a fun and colorful parade.

The castle is so beautiful, and I was more than a little impressed with their Halloween decorations! I'd love to see WDW's Main Street dressed up as festively for the holiday. 



missangelalexis said:


> This parade looks awesome! Very different from anything in WDW or DL. Love the different characters and costumes. Great pictures!
> 
> Love the pics of you guys in front of the castle. It really is so gorgeous. And the Halloween decorations are too cute!



The parade was really great. No FoF, but still really fun and an exciting way to start our couple of days there.

Thanks! The castle is incredible. Absolutely beautiful, no doubt about it. We were pleasantly surprised to see it decorated for Halloween. It puts WDW's decorations to shame!


----------



## khertz

afwdwfan said:


> I've never seen him.  But there's just something about seeing him in parade character form like that that just seems off.  They usually do character costumes well, but that mustache couldn't look any more fake.
> 
> 
> That absolutely does look like a great way to start off your time at the parks.  And definitely a ton of characters.  The Rapunzel pictures looked like she was posing just for your camera!
> 
> 
> That's cool to see that they do it there the way they do at WDW.  I've always wanted to see MK decked out for the fall sometime.
> 
> 
> It is a beautiful castle.  I like how it is built into the hillside.  I know I've seen pictures of it before, but I don't recall ever noticing that detail.
> 
> As for what you started with... probably something nobody would expect 2 adults to go to first like the carousel.    I'd have to head straight for Space Mountain if it was me.  I want to check out what they did with it there!



Haha this is true. Maybe there is a reason he has never been in the US parks?! lol

It was really a perfect way to start off our time there. It was perfect timing that we got into the park just as it was about to start, too. I like to think my fav princess was indeed posing just for me!!

That is absolutely my favorite detail of the castle. It's a beautiful blend of the colors of the DL castle with the impressive size of the WDW castle, but what really sets it apart is that hillside. Just gorgeous!!

Well, you're on the right track, but it wasn't the carousel!



DisneyKid4Life said:


> Merlin. OMG, I don't know why, but I swear Merlin looks a little... off. Interesting costume.
> 
> Very neat parade. Obviously with only pictures to go by (fab pictuers by the way) it's hard to compare, but I can see some similarities to FoF. I think I like FoF better though, but then, I've become pretty obsessed with it.
> 
> WOW, that castle definitely looks more impressive than in Disneyland. Almost like a mash-up of WDW and Disneyland.



Haha he does, but it was still pretty cool to see him and the Blue Fairy in a parade!

Fof is definitely more impressive just due to the sheer size of their floats, but this was still a pretty cool parade and a step above the previous MK parade.

A mash up is exactly how I thought of it but with the added element of appearing to be built into a hillside. So beautiful!



OKW Lover said:


> Proof that Dustin was in Venice with Kristy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0038 by jalves_02360, on Flickr



I don't know why the photo doesn't work because when I click the link it goes right to the photo on your Flickr account. But yes, it is nice to have some proof that DH was there also since he spent most of the time behind the camera!!!



Imagineer5 said:


> Aw the parade looks GORGEOUS!! Love all the characters and can't wait for it!! From the crowd photos it didn't look too crowded either? Looking forward to their Halloween decorations as they should be up for our trip as well.  That reminds me I'll have to look into whether they have a special Halloween party there?
> 
> Anyway the castle is gorgeous!! Did you get a chance to see the inside of it & the dungeon? Can't wait to see what ride you picked!



The parade was a lot of fun, and definitely a great way to start off our park time. We found the crowds to be very low the day and a half we were there. It was awesome! It made it much less stressful to know we had such limited time there. I don't remember seeing anything about a Halloween party there, but I'll admit I didn't do much in the way of looking into it. It would be worth a check!

The castle is amazing. I absolutely fell in love! We did get a chance to visit inside the next day. Such a cool experience! I wish the US parks had something like that!


----------



## khertz

*Day 10 Continued: *Wednesday September 24th

As we finished up watching the parade and marveling over the gorgeous castle, we were ready to head further into the park to experience our first attraction of the trip! A couple of you guessed, now let's see if anyone got it right. I think it was @afwdwfan who thought it would be something unexpected for 2 adults, like the carousel?




DLP 1-105 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-106 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​Well, you were half right.  We didn't ride the carousel, but we did ride something that is probably unexpected for a pair of adults with no kids. We were already in Fantasyland, and immediately to our left was a ride with no line...Les Voyages de Pinocchio! I joked with DH that we must be trying to extend our Italia time!




DLP 1-107 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-108 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-110 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-111 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-112 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-114 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-115 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​I have to say, despite being in French, I actually understood the story of the ride a lot better than the version at Disneyland! I have seen Pinocchio, but it's been quite a long time, so I only really remember bits and pieces. Just thought that was a little funny that the one in a language I didn't understand was easier to follow!

There was a Pinocchio quick service restaurant right there we wanted to have some dinner at, but it had closed early because of the nighttime show. We thought about going to check out Peter Pan while we were there in the area, but we decided to save it for the next morning when we would be able to experience it during EMH. Instead we decided to wander and just see what we would come across. 

We ended up taking the path from Fantasyland that led into Adventureland, and the first thing we passed was Pirates of the Caribbean, and the play area, Pirates Isle, which looked amazing!! Just another thing that gave me a little pang in my chest, because I knew DS would absolutely love to explore a real pirate ship like this one.




DLP 1-117 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-118 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-119 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​
We walked through an area meant to look like the bazaar from Aladdin called Le Passage Enchante d'Aladdin and stumbled upon another quick service restaurant called Restaurant Hakuna Matata. Since that airport lunch had been hours ago, we decided to head in there for a quick dinner before doing anything else.




DLP 1-120 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-121 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​We were not entirely sure how the meal vouchers worked, but luckily the CM we found inside first was happy to help us. The vouchers said they were good for one buffet or one meal (entree and app or dessert, I don't remember) with a drink at certain restaurants listed. At all other restaurants not listed, they could be used for their face value. We had no clue how much face value was, but she explained to us that using it at a counter service would mean we were losing value. I think she told us they were worth 30 or 35 Euro a piece. But we figured since we had gotten it for free and had such limited time in the parks, we would stick with our choice and not worry about the loss of value. We both ended up getting chicken strip baskets with a chocolate cake for dessert and a drink.




DLP 1-122 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​
With our bellies full, we were ready to double back and get onto Pirates!




DLP 1-123 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-124 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​There was no line to speak of, so we walked right on and boarded a boat. It was a lot like the Disneyland version of the ride in that it passed through a restaurant, and it had 2 drops instead of the single drop in the WDW version.




DLP 1-125 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Blue Lagoon Restaurant




DLP 1-126 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-127 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-128 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-129 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-130 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-131 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-132 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​*Continued in next post...*


----------



## khertz

*Day 10 Continued:* Wednesday September 24th




DLP 1-133 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-134 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-135 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-136 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-137 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-138 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-139 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-140 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​It was very familiar, and yet very different. A lot of the scenes were pretty much identical to the WDW and DL counterparts, but they were all jumbled into a different order. There were no movie characters like Barbossa and Jack Sparrow, and of course, the biggest difference was listening to a bunch of pirates speak French! lol And lastly, they actually have an on-ride photo available.




DLP 1-141 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Clearly we missed an epic peace sign opportunity
​Next, we decided to go on Indiana Jones et le Temple du Peril, an Indiana Jones outdoor roller coaster. We walked right on and were seated in the very front row, which was kind of scary since I had no idea what to expect!




DLP 1-142 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-143 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-144 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-145 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-146 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​The coaster was a short ride, but it was INTENSE! I felt sufficiently rattled once we had stepped off. The line was so short we were tempted to walk through and ride again, but I tapped out at that point. It had been a little too rough for me, and I would definitely need some recovery time before I could even think of riding again. Also as we came off, it had started to sprinkle, so we decided the next thing we did should be indoors. We walked past Big Thunder Mountain, and spotted our next attraction off in the distance...




DLP 1-147 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-148 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-149 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​*UP NEXT: *Grim Grinning Ghosts


----------



## cstorm65

Just got all caught up and am loving your report, but don't think I've commented yet so I thought I'd stop by. 

Sounds like a good first day inside Disneyland. I can't believe you didn't throw the peace sign though! Can't wait to hear more about Disneyland Paris!


----------



## marDgreen88

Hey Kristy! I apologize for being so behind on here lately, but I finally got all caught up! I loved reading about your Italy adventures. I'm so glad it was such a great experience for y'all. And DANG, you got some amazing pixie dust at DLP! What a dream! That park is breathtaking in pictures so I can't even imagine how wonderful it must've been in person. Wow.  Can't wait to read more!


----------



## Dugette

Wow, that pirate ship is a kids' play area?!  Awesome! 

Haha, love the Pirates ride photo!  Was that while going down a drop? 

An Indiana Jones roller coaster?!  Sounds fun! Clearly I know very little about Disneyland Paris.  Can't wait to see more - really cool how it's so familiar, but different.


----------



## hokieinpa

So is DLP set up with the same lands/areas as WDW? Not sure I ever knew that!

It's so funny to see the scenes in Pirates look so close to those at WDW! It must have been strange to hear the pirates yelling in French! And I'm cracking up at you and DH clenched on while everyone else is ready for the photo op!

The Indiana Jones coaster sounds intense! And the queue looks fun too!


----------



## Imagineer5

I so so hope I can get on Pinocchio and Pirates! (there are very few rides that DON'T have a maternity restriction, ugh).  The carousel is beautiful. I didn't realize that Blue Lagoon was similar to the Blue Bayou by overlooking Pirates.  That wasn't on my to-book list but may have to rethink it.  I think we'll have a lot of play time at the pirates area! Looks like fun.


----------



## missangelalexis

Fun first ride choice! So funny that you understood it better than the one in DL!

Great Adventureland/Pirates photos! So cool that there's a ride photo on Pirates. 

Cannot wait to read more


----------



## DisneyKid4Life

I have absolutely no knowledge of the attractions of Disneyland Paris, so it's really fascinating to me to see this. Interesting about Pinocchio. I did ride it in Anaheim, but honestly can't remember much about it at all.

OMG!!!!! A PIRATES RIDE PHOTO!!!! That is awesome! Haha, it does look like some in your boat may have ridden this before.


----------



## afwdwfan

khertz said:


> I have to say, despite being in French, I actually understood the story of the ride a lot better than the version at Disneyland! I have seen Pinocchio, but it's been quite a long time, so I only really remember bits and pieces. Just thought that was a little funny that the one in a language I didn't understand was easier to follow!


Cool!  I was close!!!

Funny how you understand the French version better.  We just rode at DL, but yeah, I really can't say much about the ride there.  I guess it has been a long time since I've seen Pinocchio also and it isn't necessarily one of my favorite Disney movies, if I'm being honest about it.  I don't know, maybe the fact that it was in a different language forced you to pay more attention to the details and pick up on other visual cues?



khertz said:


> We ended up taking the path from Fantasyland that led into Adventureland, and the first thing we passed was Pirates of the Caribbean, and the play area, Pirates Isle, which looked amazing!! Just another thing that gave me a little pang in my chest, because I knew DS would absolutely love to explore a real pirate ship like this one.


That does look awesome!  And don't feel too bad about it.  I'm sure you had that feeling several times over the time you were in the parks there, but you've got to just enjoy the moment!



khertz said:


> We walked through an area meant to look like the bazaar from Aladdin called Le Passage Enchante d'Aladdin and stumbled upon another quick service restaurant called Restaurant Hakuna Matata.


Hmmm... a merge of Aladdin and the Lion King?  Interesting.



khertz said:


> But we figured since we had gotten it for free and had such limited time in the parks, we would stick with our choice and not worry about the loss of value. We both ended up getting chicken strip baskets with a chocolate cake for dessert and a drink.


Totally makes sense.  I'd agree that it was worth it to lose some value for something quick that was right there.  Time is money!!

Got to give credit to the CM for taking time to explain and to make it clear that you weren't getting the maximum value out of it by doing Quick Service. 



khertz said:


> Clearly we missed an epic peace sign opportunity


Must be a French thing?  Looks like it was an inside joke and you were the only ones not in on it! 



khertz said:


> The coaster was a short ride, but it was INTENSE! I felt sufficiently rattled once we had stepped off.


That looks awesome!  I don't know much about DL Paris, but I believe this is the first I've heard of this particular attraction.  Definitely something I'm sure I'd enjoy.


----------



## sayhello

khertz said:


> It was very familiar, and yet very different. A lot of the scenes were pretty much identical to the WDW and DL counterparts, but they were all jumbled into a different order. There were no movie characters like Barbossa and Jack Sparrow, and of course, the biggest difference was listening to a bunch of pirates speak French! lol And lastly, they actually have an on-ride photo available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DLP 1-141 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
> Clearly we missed an epic peace sign opportunity
> ​


Ummmmm.....






The Palm-Back VA bad idea in: The UK, Australia, New Zealand, Italy

Like a peace sign, but backwards, in both execution and meaning. Raise two fingers in a "V" with your palm facing you to say, "up your ***" or "**** off." George Bush, Sr. famously gave the sign to Australians in 1992, thinking he was giving the peace sign. The "V" is also considered rude in *Italy*, especially if you place your nose between the two fingers to resemble a crude ******... or your ****** between the two fingers to resemble a crude nose.

Sayhello


----------



## MEK

I totally forgot about the free meal vouchers.  Score! 

I love that pirate ship play area.  It is super cool.  That rock formation is neat. 

Love the pinocchio ride and how great that you totally understood what was happening. 

But the POC pictures are the BEST.  You're right - I see some scenes that look exactly the same and others that are so different.  Very fun.  And yay for a redneck ride photo to boot!


----------



## khertz

cstorm65 said:


> Just got all caught up and am loving your report, but don't think I've commented yet so I thought I'd stop by.
> 
> Sounds like a good first day inside Disneyland. I can't believe you didn't throw the peace sign though! Can't wait to hear more about Disneyland Paris!



Thanks for commenting! 

It was so great to get that extra little bit of time inside the parks. While I do think it would have been amazing to see the Eiffel Tower, I don't regret our decision at all. 

Haha We definitely missed a great opportunity for a funny pic! Unfortunately, we weren't even expecting one to be taken!! lol



marDgreen88 said:


> Hey Kristy! I apologize for being so behind on here lately, but I finally got all caught up! I loved reading about your Italy adventures. I'm so glad it was such a great experience for y'all. And DANG, you got some amazing pixie dust at DLP! What a dream! That park is breathtaking in pictures so I can't even imagine how wonderful it must've been in person. Wow.  Can't wait to read more!



No worries, Marissa, it is just nice to see you again! Italy was truly an amazing experience that I'll never forget. So blessed we were able to take the trip when we did with such a great group of people! 

We have had our share of pixie dust in the parks at WDW, but absolutely nothing compares to that upgrade at DLP! And it helps too that the parks is stunningly beautiful. I'm so glad DH convinced me to add the days on the end of our trip to experience it!



Dugette said:


> Wow, that pirate ship is a kids' play area?!  Awesome!
> 
> Haha, love the Pirates ride photo!  Was that while going down a drop?
> 
> An Indiana Jones roller coaster?!  Sounds fun! Clearly I know very little about Disneyland Paris.  Can't wait to see more - really cool how it's so familiar, but different.



I guess it is their version of Tom Sawyer Island? We didn't check it out, but it looked amazing!

Yes, it snapped your picture down a drop. Who would have thought?! Clearly we were not expecting a photo while the rest of the people in the photo had it all planned out!

I didn't read a whole lot about the attractions at the parks because I wanted everything to be a completely new and fresh experience with no expectations. I was pleasantly surprised by the quality of their thrill rides, especially that Indiana Jones coaster. It was so awesome and so intense!!



hokieinpa said:


> So is DLP set up with the same lands/areas as WDW? Not sure I ever knew that!
> 
> It's so funny to see the scenes in Pirates look so close to those at WDW! It must have been strange to hear the pirates yelling in French! And I'm cracking up at you and DH clenched on while everyone else is ready for the photo op!
> 
> The Indiana Jones coaster sounds intense! And the queue looks fun too!



Most of the lands are named the same, with the exception of of Tomorrowland which is called Discoveryland there. 

It was pretty funny hearing such an iconic Disney ride with rough pirated entirely in French. That picture shows how perfectly we felt on every ride. Everything was so new, and even rides with a US parks counterpart had some surprises!! 

The Indiana Jones coaster was definitely intense, but so exciting and fun! One of our favorite rides there!



Imagineer5 said:


> I so so hope I can get on Pinocchio and Pirates! (there are very few rides that DON'T have a maternity restriction, ugh).  The carousel is beautiful. I didn't realize that Blue Lagoon was similar to the Blue Bayou by overlooking Pirates.  That wasn't on my to-book list but may have to rethink it.  I think we'll have a lot of play time at the pirates area! Looks like fun.



I think both of those would be fine. Pinocchio is a typical Disney dark ride, and the Pirates drops are nothing too intense. I have ridden the DL version and the WDW version while pregnant and been fine! 

We didn't know about Blue Lagoon either, and tried for a walk up the next day to use our meal vouchers, but it wasn't open that day, which was a bummer. We would have really enjoyed that experience there!


----------



## khertz

missangelalexis said:


> Fun first ride choice! So funny that you understood it better than the one in DL!
> 
> Great Adventureland/Pirates photos! So cool that there's a ride photo on Pirates.
> 
> Cannot wait to read more



When I ride Pinocchio in DL, I have absolutely no clue what is happening! It was pretty funny that it is more understandable in French than in English. lol

It would be pretty cool to have a ride photo on Pirates in WDW and DL! 



DisneyKid4Life said:


> I have absolutely no knowledge of the attractions of Disneyland Paris, so it's really fascinating to me to see this. Interesting about Pinocchio. I did ride it in Anaheim, but honestly can't remember much about it at all.
> 
> OMG!!!!! A PIRATES RIDE PHOTO!!!! That is awesome! Haha, it does look like some in your boat may have ridden this before.



I did my best to keep myself totally clueless about the attractions at DLP so that I could experience everything with no expectations. It made it so much more fun! Now that we have been to WDW so many times and DL a fair few, it's hard to get that same experience in the US parks. So it was pretty cool to go to a brand new park where it was like experiencing everything for the first time again.

Doesn't it? It kind of made me think of your Gap sweatshirt wearing crew on RnRC. lol




afwdwfan said:


> Cool!  I was close!!!
> 
> Funny how you understand the French version better.  We just rode at DL, but yeah, I really can't say much about the ride there.  I guess it has been a long time since I've seen Pinocchio also and it isn't necessarily one of my favorite Disney movies, if I'm being honest about it.  I don't know, maybe the fact that it was in a different language forced you to pay more attention to the details and pick up on other visual cues?
> 
> 
> That does look awesome!  And don't feel too bad about it.  I'm sure you had that feeling several times over the time you were in the parks there, but you've got to just enjoy the moment!
> 
> 
> Hmmm... a merge of Aladdin and the Lion King?  Interesting.
> 
> Totally makes sense.  I'd agree that it was worth it to lose some value for something quick that was right there.  Time is money!!
> 
> Got to give credit to the CM for taking time to explain and to make it clear that you weren't getting the maximum value out of it by doing Quick Service.
> 
> Must be a French thing?  Looks like it was an inside joke and you were the only ones not in on it!
> 
> That looks awesome!  I don't know much about DL Paris, but I believe this is the first I've heard of this particular attraction.  Definitely something I'm sure I'd enjoy.



Pinocchio is certainly not one of my favorite movies either, but I thought I knew the general storyline until I rode the one in DL and thought, huh?! The DLP version was so much easier to follow! 

I did have that feeling a lot in the parks (it's hard not to when you're in a Disney park, no matter which one!), but it helped knowing we would just be there for another day and then we would be going home to see him!

Adventureland had all kinds of movie themeing happening that you don't see in the US parks! There was another restaurant themed after Jungle Book. 

Absolutely! It was sort of like "free dining" anyway, we got it with the room package, so it didn't really concern us to lose a little on the meal if it meant more time enjoying the park since our time was so limited. But I have to say, it was so great of the CM to explain what the voucher actually entailed and to make sure we knew that we could use it more wisely if we wanted to. 

Indiana Jones was AWESOME! Aside from California Screamin', Disney doesn't usually have those kinds of intense coasters with inversions outside, so it was pretty cool to get on this one!



sayhello said:


> Ummmmm.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Palm-Back VA bad idea in: The UK, Australia, New Zealand, Italy
> 
> Like a peace sign, but backwards, in both execution and meaning. Raise two fingers in a "V" with your palm facing you to say, "up your ***" or "**** off." George Bush, Sr. famously gave the sign to Australians in 1992, thinking he was giving the peace sign. The "V" is also considered rude in *Italy*, especially if you place your nose between the two fingers to resemble a crude ******... or your ****** between the two fingers to resemble a crude nose.
> 
> Sayhello



Yikes!!!  Guess we did good by not joining in?!



MEK said:


> I totally forgot about the free meal vouchers.  Score!
> 
> I love that pirate ship play area.  It is super cool.  That rock formation is neat.
> 
> Love the pinocchio ride and how great that you totally understood what was happening.
> 
> But the POC pictures are the BEST.  You're right - I see some scenes that look exactly the same and others that are so different.  Very fun.  And yay for a redneck ride photo to boot!



That was a great little perk, even if we weren't using it to its full potential. It did what we needed it to do for us to get on with our evening and keep enjoying the park!

Adventureland is probably my favorite park in both US parks because of the themeing, and I have to say that Adventureland in DLP followed along the same lines. I was totally in love with the entire Pirates area! 

Pirates was very cool, because while it didn't have any of the movie characters like Jack Sparrow and Barbossa, it was pretty cool seeing so many familiar sights (even if they were speaking French ).


----------



## Carrie_Cat

They aren't flashing v's - it's a rap/hip hop thing - very big here to do on photos

The Skull rock is part of Adventure Isle which segs into the Swiss Family Robinson trail

Pirates like all attractions here speak English and French as do the characters - like Mickey will speak in French and Minnie answers him in English in the shows

Glad to see you had a good time and you've got some great photos


----------



## leshunlenese

Wow those pictures are amazing and the park looks amazing!!!!


----------



## WebmasterMike

BTM at DLPR was awesome.  Twice as long as the other parks and way more intense.  It was @MinnieGarden 's favorite.


----------



## khertz

Carrie_Cat said:


> Glad to see you had a good time and you've got some great photos



Thanks so much!



leshunlenese said:


> Wow those pictures are amazing and the park looks amazing!!!!



Thank you! The park was beautiful. The prettiest one I think I have ever seen!



k5jmh said:


> BTM at DLPR was awesome.  Twice as long as the other parks and way more intense.  It was @MinnieGarden 's favorite.



When I read this post, I couldn't even remember if we had ridden BTM or not. So I went back to my notes and saw that we did indeed ride, and the only thing I wrote about it was, "Really long!"


----------



## khertz

*Day 10 Continued: *Wednesday September 24th

When I last left off, we had crossed the park intending to ride Big Thunder Mountain, but it was starting to sprinkle, so we changed our minds to something indoors...and spooky! Off to Phantom Manor we went, where we found absolutely NO line. I really think there were maybe 2 or 3 other people we encountered while walking through the queue. The themeing of the queue reminds me a lot of the Tower of Terror queue at DHS.




DLP 1-151 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-152 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-153 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-154 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-155 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-157 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Big Thunder off in the distance




DLP 1-158 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​
We got to the doors on the porch, and I thought we would have to keep going, that it was just part of the themeing. So I started past them onto another path, and DH asked where I was going. Sure enough, not even 5 minutes later, the doors opened and we were brought inside! VERY cool! So very different from MK where you don't really feel like you are walking inside of the "real mansion" because you are surrounded by stone walls and have a covering overhead so that you can't actually see the mansion anymore.

DH took so many pictures inside Phantom Manor that it will surely take up two whole posts just to share them. It was similar to Haunted Mansion in many ways, but the storyline is entirely different, which meant the ride had several different scene as well compared to the Haunted Mansion we are used to. Because most, if not all, of the narration was in French, we didn't really know what was going on. But I did find Wikipedia to be pretty helpful with a detailed storyline that fills in the gaps! You can read about it HERE if you are interested! We went into foyer first which had this amazing chandelier.




DLP 1-159 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-160 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
A picture of the bride, who Wikipedia tells me is named Melanie​
From there, we went into the same stretching room that HM has, only the photos were different, as they were all of Melanie.




DLP 1-161 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-162 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-163 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-164 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-165 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​
Normally here at MK you would board the vehicle and head through the portrait gallery, but at Phantom Manor, the portrait gallery is more inside queue that you walk through before boarding the Doom Buggies. We didn't ride the DL version when we were in California, but I think it's also an inside queue there if I am remembering correctly. 




DLP 1-166 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​
From there, we hopped into our Doom Buggy at the grand staircase.




DLP 1-167 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-168 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-169 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​
We went through the same hallway of doors with people banging and trying to get out that you see in the US parks, and also past the clock with 13 on the face. Then we went into the seance room to see Madame Leota, who speaks both English and French.




DLP 1-170 by disneymom1024, on Flickr

Then we went over the ballroom, but instead of the birthday scene in the HM, PM has scenes from Melanie's wedding that didn't happen.




DLP 1-172 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-173 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-174 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-175 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​
We went through the bride's room, similar to the attic scene in HM, and after that is normally where the ride transitions to being more fun and lighthearted with the singing and the ridiculous heads popping up in the graveyard scene. But we didn't find that PM ever went to the more silly haunted house style, and stayed pretty creepy. We went through a graveyard first.




DLP 1-176 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-177 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-180 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-181 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-182 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​
They did still have the busts singing Grim Grinning Ghosts, though!!




DLP 1-183 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​
Then instead of continuing through the graveyard to the end of the ride, you go instead into Phantom Canyon which is like an old mining town full of ghosts and skeletons.




DLP 1-184 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-185 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-186 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-187 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​
I guess we didn't get any photos, but once you exit is where you see the little graveyard with puns on the stones like you see in the entrance queue at HM. Overall, a very cool and creepy attraction!

By the time we came out, it was still raining, so we decided to make a dash for Main Street to do some shopping while we waited to see if the nighttime show was still going to happen. Along the way, we went into a shop in Frontierland, where I found the perfect pin to go with by ABD collection of pins. Since we had one for every day of our Italy trip, I thought it was only fitting to complete the set for the trip by adding a DLP one.

The rain slacked off while we were inside the shop, so we went up to the front of the park. It was still drizzling so we didn't know if the show would happen or not, but DH still wanted to go find a spot just in case. He had read a blog by Tom Bricker that said where the best spots to set up were, so he was reading it off his phone to me and said the name of the castle in such an Americanized way that "Dormant" sounded like "Doormat." Then after all that terrible pronunciation, he said "Whatever that is." I was cracking up laughing, both at "doormat" and that he didn't realize he was saying the name of the Castle!! 

We found our spot and had only a few people in front of us, so it was really a perfect view. Now we just had to wait it out to see if the show would go on!




DLP 1-188 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​
*UP NEXT: *Disney Dreams


----------



## DisneyKid4Life

That was so cool to see. First thanks to DH for all the photos. So fascinating to see the differences that exist between various parks. Part of me almost expects the Manor to be creepy throughout and drop the more comical elements for a primarily European audience. Then again... Jerry Lewis.

Oh my goodness, I hope the show goes on!!!!!


----------



## Dugette

Wow, Haunted Mansion sounds really creepy! Hope the nighttime show goes on!


----------



## hokieinpa

The Phantom Manor sounds so cool. I love that it has parts that are so similar to HM but it's own story and scenes that are unique. 

The queue sounds really neat - like you are really walking up to a mansion! 

The ride does look quite creepy!


----------



## MEK

Oh wow oh wow - those pictures are absolutely amazing.  Can your DH please share his secret? What settings does he use to capture those amazing shots?  I know he's probably great at post processing as well, but I am more interested in his camera settings.  ISO, shutter speed, light settings and does he put his lens on a manual mode?  

  They are wonderful and thanks for sharing the ride with us.  It looks amazing.


----------



## marDgreen88

I went through a phase several years ago where I was researching EVERYTHING about all the different versions of Haunted Mansion and watching them all on YouTube and such, and oh my gosh, I was really looking forward to your post about Phantom Manor! I'm a major wimp, and the attic scene at WDW freaks me out. I dunno, something about a demented bride doesn't sit well with me, go figure.  So like, the fact that the entire ride there is pretty much based around a creepy bride with her creepy singing and whatnot, is terrifying to me. But I find it really fascinating as well! Makes sense, right?  So what I'm pretty much trying to say is that you did a great job with this update! Hahahahah. Your DH took some amazing pictures!

Oooooh, Disney Dreams. Cannot wait to hear what you have to say about that!


----------



## Cousin Orville

Great pictures!  You're pictures from Phantom Manor brought back some memories.  I couldn't remember it very well from riding it a couple of years ago.  Seems like it was a bit confusing, but interesting because it had these random touches or homages to the DL and WDW Haunted Mansions.  I'd love to go back now and try it again.


----------



## missangelalexis

The outside of Phantom Manor looks really awesome! And I love all the photos of the ride itself. It's interesting to hear all the differences from the WDW version! 

Looks like you got a great spot for the nighttime show, hopefully it still goes on!! The castle looks so beautiful at night!!


----------



## sayhello

I definitely feel like DLP's castle is the most beautiful of the 3 I've seen (DL, WDW & DLP).  Totally gorgeous!

I have to admit, I don't remember too much detail of Phantom Manor, except that it was nicely spooky.  Hubby's photos are great!  I think I remember it being more like the DL Haunted Mansion than WDW's.  

Looking forward to more of your comparisons!

Sayhello


----------



## afwdwfan

khertz said:


> DH took so many pictures inside Phantom Manor that it will surely take up two whole posts just to share them.


That's fine!  It's a new attraction to me, thanks for sharing the pictures and information about it!! 

It looks like a great attraction.  I love how they did it similar to the traditional HM, yet different enough to make it a really unique experience. 



khertz said:


> They did still have the busts singing Grim Grinning Ghosts, though!!


But I'm definitely glad they included that piece!



khertz said:


> He had read a blog by Tom Bricker that said where the best spots to set up were, so he was reading it off his phone to me and said the name of the castle in such an Americanized way that "Dormant" sounded like "Doormat." Then after all that terrible pronunciation, he said "Whatever that is." I was cracking up laughing, both at "doormat" and that he didn't realize he was saying the name of the Castle!!


  Wait a minute, shouldn't you be calling it a Chateau instead of a castle.  You are in France, after all.

And I thought being from Louisiana, the French pronunciations might come just a bit easier.


----------



## DDuck4Life

MEK said:


> Oh wow oh wow - those pictures are absolutely amazing.  Can your DH please share his secret? What settings does he use to capture those amazing shots?  I know he's probably great at post processing as well, but I am more interested in his camera settings.  ISO, shutter speed, light settings and does he put his lens on a manual mode?
> 
> They are wonderful and thanks for sharing the ride with us.  It looks amazing.



Thanks for the kind words. Disneyland Paris was some of the hardest photography I've done. Not in the sense that the rides and attractions are harder to shoot it was just all so new that I caught myself just looking around taking it all in. Plenty of times just walking around or even riding on rides you get caught up in experiencing something new and different I forget to take pictures of everything so it was hard to balance seeing, doing, and documenting everything while we were there.  WDW and DL most of the rides by now you know what's when and where what you want to photography is coming so you can prepare a little better and be ready to shoot, but I tried my best. I know that was mostly me rambling and not answering your question  but I had wanted to mention that and will make things a little easier on you when trying to capture your own shots at the parks. When and where to brace for your shots helps a lot.  A new park with new rides there was a lot of guess work was involved. 

To get to what you really wanted the settings on the camera inside Phantom Manor, yes I was on manual for my shutter speed and aperture. Aperture was f/1.8 and shutter around 1/30sec. I was using the Sigma 18-35 f/1.8 here. ISO was auto but capped at 6400. Aperture I left alone and the shutter for the most part but that's the one I would vary depending on what was happening in the scene if I needed something faster. For the first ride through I don't think I changed anything that way I didn't have to think to much about what I was doing with the camera and worry more about enjoying and taking in the ride.

Like you mentioned before post processing can be a big help with some of these photos if you happen to just miss the mark with your settings you are able to recover a lot of detail from the RAW files you might not have had straight out of the camera. While I'm not great at post processing by any means and still a relative novice by most standards every little bit makes a difference in post processing. 

For future photos your interested in settings on that DW posts you can actually click on them and open them in flickr. once they are open in Flickr all the exif data is there for you. just scroll down under the photo and it will tell you the type of camera and all the settings used for that shot. Only issue is I think you have to be in desktop mode, so if your viewing from your phone or tablet not sure if it still shows up.

hope some of this made sense and was helpful


----------



## khertz

DisneyKid4Life said:


> That was so cool to see. First thanks to DH for all the photos. So fascinating to see the differences that exist between various parks. Part of me almost expects the Manor to be creepy throughout and drop the more comical elements for a primarily European audience. Then again... Jerry Lewis.
> 
> Oh my goodness, I hope the show goes on!!!!!



It definitely felt creepier, even without knowing the back story. I wrote down in my notes that it focused a lot more on the bride, and when I went back to read the Wiki explanation later, it all made a lot more sense. I always used to woder about people who visit WDW or DL and don't understand English, and wonder how they could enjoy the rides. Visiting DLP made it all come together in my head for me. I didn't have to understand the words to appreciate the attraction. I still really enjoyed Phantom Manor, even before I got to read the explanation of the story. 

Eek, we shall see!



Dugette said:


> Wow, Haunted Mansion sounds really creepy! Hope the nighttime show goes on!



It was definitely a LOT creepier than its U.S. counterparts. I wouldn't have felt comfortable taking DS on this version just yet because it never got lighthearted like HM does at the end where you can make it kind of silly for them.



hokieinpa said:


> The Phantom Manor sounds so cool. I love that it has parts that are so similar to HM but it's own story and scenes that are unique.
> 
> The queue sounds really neat - like you are really walking up to a mansion!
> 
> The ride does look quite creepy!



It was really cool to see how a ride that exists in all of the parks could take a different backstory and make it totally unique yet with a few familiar scenes. I really enjoyed that aspect of it!

I really loved that part of it, that we ACTUALLY walked up onto the porch and through the front doors! 



MEK said:


> Oh wow oh wow - those pictures are absolutely amazing.  Can your DH please share his secret? What settings does he use to capture those amazing shots?  I know he's probably great at post processing as well, but I am more interested in his camera settings.  ISO, shutter speed, light settings and does he put his lens on a manual mode?
> 
> They are wonderful and thanks for sharing the ride with us.  It looks amazing.



Ask and you shall receive...looks like he posted a bunch of photography stuff that means nothing to me but hopefully helps you out! lol 

Just wanted to say thanks for the love!!



marDgreen88 said:


> I went through a phase several years ago where I was researching EVERYTHING about all the different versions of Haunted Mansion and watching them all on YouTube and such, and oh my gosh, I was really looking forward to your post about Phantom Manor! I'm a major wimp, and the attic scene at WDW freaks me out. I dunno, something about a demented bride doesn't sit well with me, go figure.  So like, the fact that the entire ride there is pretty much based around a creepy bride with her creepy singing and whatnot, is terrifying to me. But I find it really fascinating as well! Makes sense, right?  So what I'm pretty much trying to say is that you did a great job with this update! Hahahahah. Your DH took some amazing pictures!
> 
> Oooooh, Disney Dreams. Cannot wait to hear what you have to say about that!



Ohhhhh yes, it was ALL about the bride on this one!! Lots of creepy singing and wailing happening there! I'm glad this update seems to have lived up to your expectations.


----------



## khertz

Cousin Orville said:


> Great pictures!  You're pictures from Phantom Manor brought back some memories.  I couldn't remember it very well from riding it a couple of years ago.  Seems like it was a bit confusing, but interesting because it had these random touches or homages to the DL and WDW Haunted Mansions.  I'd love to go back now and try it again.



Thanks! It was easy to appreciate the creepiness of it all without knowing exactly what was happening, but yes it was definitely confusing at the time. Now having read the backstory, it makes a lot more sense! 



missangelalexis said:


> The outside of Phantom Manor looks really awesome! And I love all the photos of the ride itself. It's interesting to hear all the differences from the WDW version!
> 
> Looks like you got a great spot for the nighttime show, hopefully it still goes on!! The castle looks so beautiful at night!!



I always liked the one at DL because it is like a southern plantation home, but the DLP one was even better. Had such a creepiness factor about it, and really cool that you go up on the porch and through the front doors to enter the attraction.

The Castle was absolutely beautiful, day or night!!



sayhello said:


> I definitely feel like DLP's castle is the most beautiful of the 3 I've seen (DL, WDW & DLP).  Totally gorgeous!
> 
> I have to admit, I don't remember too much detail of Phantom Manor, except that it was nicely spooky.  Hubby's photos are great!  I think I remember it being more like the DL Haunted Mansion than WDW's.
> 
> Looking forward to more of your comparisons!
> 
> Sayhello



I totally agree with that. It is a great mashup of WDW and DL...the impressive size of WDW's with the styling of DL's and then they added on that cascading side to look like it's built into the side of a mountain, and it's just breathtaking.

It was definitely the most creepy of all the HM rides I have experienced! 

Thanks!



afwdwfan said:


> That's fine!  It's a new attraction to me, thanks for sharing the pictures and information about it!!
> 
> It looks like a great attraction.  I love how they did it similar to the traditional HM, yet different enough to make it a really unique experience.
> 
> But I'm definitely glad they included that piece!
> 
> Wait a minute, shouldn't you be calling it a Chateau instead of a castle.  You are in France, after all.
> 
> And I thought being from Louisiana, the French pronunciations might come just a bit easier.



It was really cool that it had its own different backstory to make it really unique but for HM fans, it had plenty of recognizable scenes. We both really loved it!

The busts were a nice touch, especially since they didn't have the same graveyard scene at the end that both of the HM attractions do.

This is true. lol Although we live in a largely Cajun French area now, I identify more with my New Orleans roots, which make pronunciations decidedly different! Although there are a lot of French names in New Orleans, they are pronounced in an Americanized way, which is I guess why DH totally butchered the pronunciation of the Cas- I mean, Chateau! 

Speaking of pronunciations...this video cracks me up every time. Californians trying to pronounce the name of Louisiana cities!


----------



## khertz

*Day 1o Continued: *Wednesday September 24th

Ugh, I had the beginning of this all typed up and then I accidentally closed the tab and lost it!! Let's see if I can remember everything I had...

We waited in front of the Castle for about 15 minutes before, yay, the show started!! Of note, an interesting thing that happened prior to the show was that the safety spiel repeated in at least 5 or 6 different languages. I really loved that! 

Let me see if I can describe this show in a way that does it any sort of justice. It's like a combination of World of Color, Wishes, and the castle projection shows. It had water fountains, fireworks, water projections, and castle projections all woven into one amazing show. It was in both French and English, which was accomplished by the main characters being Peter Pan & Wendy. Wendy spoke French, but Peter spoke English, and he would rephrase what she said every time he answered her so that we had no problem keeping up with the story.

The story itself was a lot like Philharmagic. Instead of Donald stealing the sorcerer's hat and having to travel through different music numbers to get it back, Peter Pan's shadow spilled the magic out of the star on top of the castle and had to travel through different musical numbers and battle villains to get it back. Another interesting note for the music was that all of the songs were in English, except for omes from movies that take place in France, like Beauty & the Beast and Hunchback of Notre Dame. 

Now what y'all really came here for, the pictures! Trust me, this might seem like a lot, but there were many many more that we had to choose from before we narrowed down to these!!




DLP 1-190 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-191 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-192 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-193 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-194 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-195 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
The magic falling out




DLP 1-196 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
C'est La Fête 




DLP 1-197 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-200 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-201 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-203 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-204 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-205 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-206 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-207 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-209 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-210 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-211 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-214 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-215 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-217 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
My favorites!!




DLP 1-219 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-221 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-222 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-223 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-224 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-225 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-226 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-227 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-228 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-229 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-230 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-231 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-232 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-233 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​Pictures really cannot do it justice, but DH certainly did his best to try! Dusty had gushed to us about this show several times over the course of the ABD trip, and he couldn't have been more correct. It was hands down the most amazing and beautiful nighttime show I have ever seen in a Disney park. I love Wishes, and I love World of Color, but Disney Dreams tops them all!

*Continued in next post...*


----------



## khertz

*Day 10 Continued: *Wednesday September 24th
​Once the show had ended, DH stayed behind for a few more castle shots while people exited the park. Then we decided to do a little shopping down Main Street.




DLP 1-235 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-237 by disneymom1024, on Flickr





DLP 1-238 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-240 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
How cute is the barber shop here??
​Next up, some window displays.




DLP 1-241 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-242 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-243 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-244 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​
We saw lots of cute things, but all we ended up buying at that point was a Disneyland Paris wall clock that is up in our living room now. DH wanted to take some nighttime shots, so I found a little table off to the side to sit while he moved the tripod down to different spots along Main Street to take them.





DLP 1-245 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-246 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-248 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-252 by disneymom1024, on Flickr



DLP 1-253 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​Eventually, we were actually escorted out of the park because we were the last 2 guests! A couple of CM's had come over to ask what I was doing sitting there, and the first couple were satisfied with my answer but as it got later and later, we were pretty much told we had to go. lol No lingering for an hour or more like at WDW! Normally we would be in more of a hurry to leave that late at night with an early morning ahead of us, but knowing our hotel room was merely steps away made it a little easier to linger as long as possible. Our minutes long commute had us back to the Disneyland Hotel in no time.




DLP 1-254 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 1-255 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​
But instead of heading right to the room, we stopped inside of the gift shop to look around. We ended up finding a t-shirt for DH, and a coffee mug for DH's step-dad. Finally we did go back to the room to shower and have a quick Skype with DS before heading to bed.

*UP NEXT:* Early morning at DLP!


----------



## DisneyKid4Life

khertz said:


> Ugh, I had the beginning of this all typed up and then I accidentally closed the tab and lost it!! Let's see if I can remember everything I had...



OH NO!!! I swear if that ever happened to me I'd probably quit on the spot. 


Oh my goodness Kristy, just your description alone gave me goosebumps. I always wondered what a Disney show would look like if they combined them. I guess this is it.

And then... WOW






Incredible photos!! Simply incredible. If I didn't think about visiting DLP before (which of course I have) I certainly would now.



khertz said:


> Eventually, we were actually escorted out of the park because we were the last 2 guests!






I can totally understand. Having your hotel that close and having limited time means soaking up every last drop. I'm sure I would do the same.


----------



## marDgreen88

I really have no idea what to say other than WOWOWOWOWOWOWOW. I've heard great things about Disney Dreams but never an extensive description, and it sounds incredible! I can see why you'd love it so much. Did I mention WOW? Because wow. The pictures are wonderful!

I can't get over how beautiful everything there is. Unbelievable. Also, last 2 park guests? Applauding you.


----------



## hokieinpa

khertz said:


> It was hands down the most amazing and beautiful nighttime show I have ever seen in a Disney park. I love Wishes, and I love World of Color, but Disney Dreams tops them all!



It sounds like an absolutely amazing show!! The pictures and your description make it seem so magical! 



khertz said:


>



What a great shot! The castle is beautiful - and I love the cute little ghost off to the side!



khertz said:


> Eventually, we were actually escorted out of the park because we were the last 2 guests!



Awesome! But strange that there is no after hours lingering and a Kiss Goodnight! It must have been so nice to be so close to your resort!


----------



## missangelalexis

I love the way you described the show, it sounds really amazing! The fact that it's a combo of a bunch of different shows is awesome, and so cool that Wendy and Peter narrate it. And WOW, the pictures are gorgeous, it looks like a fantastic show! DH got some great shots of an empty Main Street! Funny that you can't linger around like in the US parks.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ok, so far behind in comments, but wanted to chime in that I am still following.  How cool you got to Disneyland Paris - it is really pretty.  That parade looks fun - I like a lot of the floats especially Rapunzel and Pinocchio's ... Interesting which characters get featured in which parade.  (like FOF has a big Peter Pan one but he seems to just be walking in this one)

I see what you are saying about the castle.  Almost looks like they merged Cinderella and DLR's Sleeping Beauty and added in a bit of Prince Eric's as well.

That Peter Pan play area looks really cool - especially with Skull Rock.  I can see kids that watch Jake and the Neverland Pirates being into that!

Funny how Pirates was originally not even going to be in WDW and now it is such a global classic.  The ride photo is pretty fun!

That Indy coaster looks cool!  Definitely understand your apprehension as you didn't know what to expect


----------



## afwdwfan

khertz said:


> Let me see if I can describe this show in a way that does it any sort of justice. It's like a combination of World of Color, Wishes, and the castle projection shows. It had water fountains, fireworks, water projections, and castle projections all woven into one amazing show. It was in both French and English, which was accomplished by the main characters being Peter Pan & Wendy. Wendy spoke French, but Peter spoke English, and he would rephrase what she said every time he answered her so that we had no problem keeping up with the story.


Wow!  That's great.  The show sounds awesome, but the whole Wendy/Peter Pan 2 languages thing is a very nice touch.  I'm glad that they make it easy to follow the story that way. 



khertz said:


> Pictures really cannot do it justice, but DH certainly did his best to try! Dusty had gushed to us about this show several times over the course of the ABD trip, and he couldn't have been more correct. It was hands down the most amazing and beautiful nighttime show I have ever seen in a Disney park. I love Wishes, and I love World of Color, but Disney Dreams tops them all!


Your descriptions and the pictures are fantastic.  The castle and the effects on it are just spectacular!  It really makes me want to see that show.  Hats off to your DH on the pictures!  I know it couldn't be easy with all the lighting and motion, but they're phenomenal. 



khertz said:


>


Easily my favorite picture.  Just beautiful. 



khertz said:


> Eventually, we were actually escorted out of the park because we were the last 2 guests! A couple of CM's had come over to ask what I was doing sitting there, and the first couple were satisfied with my answer but as it got later and later, we were pretty much told we had to go. lol No lingering for an hour or more like at WDW! Normally we would be in more of a hurry to leave that late at night with an early morning ahead of us, but knowing our hotel room was merely steps away made it a little easier to linger as long as possible. Our minutes long commute had us back to the Disneyland Hotel in no time.


That would definitely be the advantage of staying so close to the park.  And I'd want to linger as long as possible.  Especially only having a limited amount of time to soak it all in.


----------



## sayhello

OMG, Disney Dreams is amazing!  Of course, it helps that the castle is also so spectacular, but still!  All of that in one show!  Amazing!

DH really outdid himself with those photos.  And I love the ones with the castle literally glowing off in the background.

I have to agree, having the hotel *right there* is amazingly convenient.  If only rack rate wasn't $1000 a day!

Sayhello


----------



## TruLovesKiss

Hi Kristy!  I had a free afternoon, so I decided to make myself a cup of coffee and finally sit down to read your TR.  Yup, I just read through the whole thing and LOVED it.  Not a bad way to spend my Friday afternoon and evening 

WOW, what an absolutely amazing experience!  And Yay, for an adult getaway!  I’m sure it must have been hard to leave Paxton behind, but the freedom of being just the two of you was probably SO worth it!  Plus it was nice that you were able to Skype with him each night.

As usual, Dustin’s photos are spectacular!  I loved reading about the history... and the architecture is just beautiful and oh the food….. it all looks so delicious!  The pizza, the pasta and oh the fabulous desserts, they sure were making my mouth water.

I loved finding out what the “Show No Fear” title stood for, too funny!  And it was pretty neat to read that the letters near the ceiling in St. Peters were 7 feet tall!  Joes family’s business is stone engraving.  So to think of how long it must have taken to do that lettering is amazing!  And it would have all been done by hand.  Wow!

So many unbelievable experiences and so many great memories to go along with them.  A real gondola ride.  Oh my word, I can’t even imagine!! 

And not just Italy…. Disneyland Paris too!  Oh my!  And an upgrade to The Disneyland Hotel.  I literally squealed out loud in excitement for you!  And a club level room.  Wow, talk about Pixie Dust.  That is SO amazing!!!  The room and hotel are beautiful and being steps away from the park can’t be beat!!!

Looks like a great parade!  The Tangled and Toy Story floats are so cute!  And oh my goodness, the Lion King float… love it! 

The castle is spectacular!  I teared up a little seeing pics of it.  Maybe someday I'll see it in person 

It must have been so exciting to get on so many new (and different versions of) rides.  A Pirates ride photo – how fun! 

Wow, oh WOW!  Disney Dreams looks like one amazing show.  SO awesome that they combine some of the best aspects of Fantasmic, Wishes, World of Color and the castle projection show.

What a magical day!  Can’t wait to read what's next….


----------



## saintstickets

Wow! WOW!! WOW!!!  I love castle pictures at night and especially those during the fireworks shows and have well over 100 saved but I have to say, those castle pics are without a doubt the best I've ever seen!  Your DH has a talent that I could only dream of and combine that with your gift of the narrative and that makes for an excellent TR.


----------



## khertz

DisneyKid4Life said:


> OH NO!!! I swear if that ever happened to me I'd probably quit on the spot.
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness Kristy, just your description alone gave me goosebumps. I always wondered what a Disney show would look like if they combined them. I guess this is it.
> 
> And then... WOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incredible photos!! Simply incredible. If I didn't think about visiting DLP before (which of course I have) I certainly would now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can totally understand. Having your hotel that close and having limited time means soaking up every last drop. I'm sure I would do the same.



Luckily, I hadn't gotten too far, but MAN was it annoying!!!!

This show was beyond anything I could have come up with. SO amazing! We almost skipped it that night in favor of riding more attractions and just seeing it the next night, but I was so glad we scrapped that plan and ended our first night there with such a beautiful show! It is really beyond words.

Knowing the hotel was literally only steps away made it so easy to stay until the last possible minute. That upgrade really couldn't have been more perfect!!



marDgreen88 said:


> I really have no idea what to say other than WOWOWOWOWOWOWOW. I've heard great things about Disney Dreams but never an extensive description, and it sounds incredible! I can see why you'd love it so much. Did I mention WOW? Because wow. The pictures are wonderful!
> 
> I can't get over how beautiful everything there is. Unbelievable. Also, last 2 park guests? Applauding you.



It is really and truly an incredible show in an incredible place! DH definitely made the job of trying to explain it even easier by taking such great photos. 

DLP is a stunning park, I really fell in love with it immediately. If only it wasn't so hard and expensive to get to! I would love to go back and bring Paxton to experience it as well. 



hokieinpa said:


> It sounds like an absolutely amazing show!! The pictures and your description make it seem so magical!
> 
> 
> 
> What a great shot! The castle is beautiful - and I love the cute little ghost off to the side!
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome! But strange that there is no after hours lingering and a Kiss Goodnight! It must have been so nice to be so close to your resort!



Amazing and magical are absolutely the perfect ways to describe Disney Dreams. I was truly in awe the entire time! 

I couldn't get over how beautiful the castle there was, and how amazing it was to see it transform during the show. 

It was pretty strange to be in a park that didn't really encourage lingering on Main Street after the nighttime show. But it was still cool to be the last ones there! 



missangelalexis said:


> I love the way you described the show, it sounds really amazing! The fact that it's a combo of a bunch of different shows is awesome, and so cool that Wendy and Peter narrate it. And WOW, the pictures are gorgeous, it looks like a fantastic show! DH got some great shots of an empty Main Street! Funny that you can't linger around like in the US parks.



Thanks! It was definitely amazing. I loved that it took so many elements of the great nighttime shows at the US parks and rolled it all into one beautifully executed show. DH truly did a great job capturing the beauty of the show and of the park at night. It is a lot easier to wait around for him to move the tripod around and get the perfect shot when it it just me and I don't have a kid to entertain at the same time! lol



TheMaxRebo said:


> ok, so far behind in comments, but wanted to chime in that I am still following.  How cool you got to Disneyland Paris - it is really pretty.  That parade looks fun - I like a lot of the floats especially Rapunzel and Pinocchio's ... Interesting which characters get featured in which parade.  (like FOF has a big Peter Pan one but he seems to just be walking in this one)
> 
> I see what you are saying about the castle.  Almost looks like they merged Cinderella and DLR's Sleeping Beauty and added in a bit of Prince Eric's as well.
> 
> That Peter Pan play area looks really cool - especially with Skull Rock.  I can see kids that watch Jake and the Neverland Pirates being into that!
> 
> Funny how Pirates was originally not even going to be in WDW and now it is such a global classic.  The ride photo is pretty fun!
> 
> That Indy coaster looks cool!  Definitely understand your apprehension as you didn't know what to expect



Adding DLP was something DH had suggested early on but I was so hesitant because it meant even more days away from DS on an already long trip. But there were many times while we were there that I looked at him and said, "Thank you for convincing me to do this!" It was amazing, even for only a short time, and who knows when we would ever be back in Europe to do it again?

The Castle there is so stunning! It's hard not to be taken in by the scale and beauty of it towering over you.

I totally agree about Pirates. Now I can't imagine Disney without it! It's such a Disney staple now, the world over! Pretty cool that they have a ride photo, I just wish we could have been a little more prepared for it. lol

The Indy coaster was AWESOME! I loved that DLP had so many of the classic dark ride type of attractions, but still had true thrill rides mixed in as well.


----------



## khertz

afwdwfan said:


> Wow!  That's great.  The show sounds awesome, but the whole Wendy/Peter Pan 2 languages thing is a very nice touch.  I'm glad that they make it easy to follow the story that way.
> 
> Your descriptions and the pictures are fantastic.  The castle and the effects on it are just spectacular!  It really makes me want to see that show.  Hats off to your DH on the pictures!  I know it couldn't be easy with all the lighting and motion, but they're phenomenal.
> 
> Easily my favorite picture.  Just beautiful.
> 
> That would definitely be the advantage of staying so close to the park.  And I'd want to linger as long as possible.  Especially only having a limited amount of time to soak it all in.



The show was amazing, and it was great that they incorporated both languages so that we could follow the show. Although, I am sure we would have loved and appreciated it just as much had it all been in French.

Thanks! DH really outdid himself on the photos. It is so hard to really grasp the beauty and scope of the show in words and pictures, but I did my best. 

It is a great one, especially with the lights around the castle making it look like it's glowing. So surreal to think I have actually been there!

It was totally perfect being in such close proximity to the parks with such short time to work with. That long awaited Disney upgrade couldn't have come at a better time!!



sayhello said:


> OMG, Disney Dreams is amazing!  Of course, it helps that the castle is also so spectacular, but still!  All of that in one show!  Amazing!
> 
> DH really outdid himself with those photos.  And I love the ones with the castle literally glowing off in the background.
> 
> I have to agree, having the hotel *right there* is amazingly convenient.  If only rack rate wasn't $1000 a day!
> 
> Sayhello



Yeah, that gorgeous backdrop enhances an already amazing show! 

He REALLY did! I couldn't believe how many beautiful ones he was able to capture in just one evening. It was really hard not to post every single one because they all came out so great!

It is such a huge perk to have the hotel SO close! Couldn't have gotten an upgrade at a better time. It was totally out of the realm of possibility to book on our own!!



TruLovesKiss said:


> Hi Kristy! I had a free afternoon, so I decided to make myself a cup of coffee and finally sit down to read your TR. Yup, I just read through the whole thing and LOVED it. Not a bad way to spend my Friday afternoon and evening
> 
> WOW, what an absolutely amazing experience! And Yay, for an adult getaway! I’m sure it must have been hard to leave Paxton behind, but the freedom of being just the two of you was probably SO worth it! Plus it was nice that you were able to Skype with him each night.



I feel honored that your free afternoon was spent on my TR! With 4 kids, I can't imagine those come along very often. lol 

It was definitely hard to leave DS for so long, but he did so well with it, I told DH we should have done it sooner or more often. lol But it was absolutely the trip of a lifetime, and I'm so thankful we were given the opportunity. Technology is amazing, and definitely made all the difference in being away from him for so long. Being able to get even just a few minutes to Skype or FaceTime was a big part in making me comfortable that he was okay without us.



TruLovesKiss said:


> As usual, Dustin’s photos are spectacular! I loved reading about the history... and the architecture is just beautiful and oh the food….. it all looks so delicious! The pizza, the pasta and oh the fabulous desserts, they sure were making my mouth water.



Thanks! He did a really fantastic job over the course of this trip, capturing everything he could so that we could preserve a memory of all the beautiful cities we visited. OMG the food was infinitely better than I could have even imagined too. Sometimes I miss the food more than anything else! lol



TruLovesKiss said:


> I loved finding out what the “Show No Fear” title stood for, too funny! And it was pretty neat to read that the letters near the ceiling in St. Peters were 7 feet tall! Joes family’s business is stone engraving. So to think of how long it must have taken to do that lettering is amazing! And it would have all been done by hand. Wow!



The morning Marco said that, I looked at DH and said, "TR title!" lol It was too perfect to pass up. 

The scale of so many of these buildings and landmarks is so amazing, and to think they did it soooooo long ago with nowhere near the tools we have at our disposal now! Truly an incredible feat of engineering and architecture!!



TruLovesKiss said:


> o many unbelievable experiences and so many great memories to go along with them. A real gondola ride. Oh my word, I can’t even imagine!!
> 
> And not just Italy…. Disneyland Paris too! Oh my! And an upgrade to The Disneyland Hotel. I literally squealed out loud in excitement for you! And a club level room. Wow, talk about Pixie Dust. That is SO amazing!!! The room and hotel are beautiful and being steps away from the park can’t be beat!!!



That is what really sold DH on ABD, having everything included so we didn't have to figure out all of the must-dos and how we were going to fit them all in. It was so nice having everything planned for us, and still having lots of free time to explore on our own and find the little hidden treasures around each city.

Every time I have stayed onsite at WDW, I have kept my fingers crossed for an upgrade but never gotten one. The upgrade to Disneyland Hotel club level was TOTALLY worth the wait!!!! 



TruLovesKiss said:


> Looks like a great parade! The Tangled and Toy Story floats are so cute! And oh my goodness, the Lion King float… love it!
> 
> The castle is spectacular! I teared up a little seeing pics of it. Maybe someday I'll see it in person
> 
> It must have been so exciting to get on so many new (and different versions of) rides. A Pirates ride photo – how fun!



The parade was not something we were planning around, but it was too perfect that we walked into the park just as it was about to start, and what a fun way to start off our time in the parks! It was really fun.

I truly hope you get to see it some day. Pictures cannot do it justice!

It was cool that they had so many of the classics like Pirates and Haunted Mansion, but still had so many totally unique attractions to experience.



TruLovesKiss said:


> Wow, oh WOW! Disney Dreams looks like one amazing show. SO awesome that they combine some of the best aspects of Fantasmic, Wishes, World of Color and the castle projection show.
> 
> What a magical day! Can’t wait to read what's next….



Disney Dreams is just beyond words, although I did give it my best shot! lol 



saintstickets said:


> Wow! WOW!! WOW!!!  I love castle pictures at night and especially those during the fireworks shows and have well over 100 saved but I have to say, those castle pics are without a doubt the best I've ever seen!  Your DH has a talent that I could only dream of and combine that with your gift of the narrative and that makes for an excellent TR.



Thanks, Bill! DH really outdid himself on this entire trip when it came to taking pictures. Knowing we might never have the opportunity to go to these beautiful places again probably did it! lol Thank you sincerely for the kind words.


----------



## khertz

*Day 11:* Thursday September 25th

We have finally reached the last day of this epic, whirlwind, Disney European adventure...But don't worry, we have a lot to recap from the last day! Unless of course you were hoping this forever-long TR was almost over, then I can't really help you just yet. 

Our last day started at 7 am. DH checked his email and saw our Air France flight home had also been cancelled due to the strike. We were able to call Delta and get it rebooked (it was a Delta flight operated by Air France, so much less hassle to move than the flight from Venice to Paris had been!), but it moved up our departure time quite a bit as the new flight was leaving at 8:30 am. We quickly got dressed and went down to the Castle Club for breakfast. We were the only ones there that early in the morning, so we got a seat right next to the window, and this was our view.




DLP 2 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-002 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​
Please tell me how it gets any better than that!! On top of that, the breakfast spread was delicious, and we were nice and full when we left. Since it was so early and we had such a short commute to the park for morning EMH, we took a few moments to take some pictures around the club level area and the lobby.




DLP 2-005 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-006 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-007 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-009 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-010 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-011 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
<deleted>​
DLP 2-012 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​
We walked outside around 7:50 and DH immediately noticed a door he had not seen the previous day. Official headquarters of his favorite duck, perhaps?




DLP 2-013 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-014 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Looking back up to where we had just had breakfast.​
We got down to the gates, and we were LITERALLY the only two people there waiting to be let in for EMH. No one around but us and the few CM's working the gates! 




DLP 2-015 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​
Well, we were the only ones there for awhile, but a couple more families did show up as it got to be 8 am and the gates were about to open. However, it was absolutely NOTHING like the crowds you see at EMH at WDW or DL. I don't know if it was the time of year we were there or what, but there were less than 20 people there, I might even venture to say less than 15. Soon enough, the gates were opened and we were let inside.




DLP 2-016 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-017 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Heading under the Railroad station




DLP 2-018 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-019 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-020 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-021 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Now THIS is what early park entry should look like!!!




DLP 2-023 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-026 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-029 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-033 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​When there is literally no one else around, you can take your sweet time getting those pics instead of rushing off to the first attraction of the day! I really wanted a picture of us in front of the castle with no one around, so luckily we were able to spot a CM to take one for us.




DLP 2-036 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​
Since the first thing we wanted to do was in Fantasyland, we decided to take a walk through the castle walkway to get there.




DLP 2-037 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-038 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-039 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-041 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Our first stop of the day!




DLP 2-042 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Just in case you have ever wondered how the safety instructions look in French.​
We were ready to board our pirate ship and head off to Neverland! 

<deleted>
DLP 2-043 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​
Now this was something I thought was so cool, and immediately pointed out to DH for him to take a picture. Instead of just gears underneath you, this is what you see as the lap bar comes down and you are ready to take off.




DLP 2-044 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-045 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Soaring over London




DLP 2-046 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Rescuing Tiger Lily




DLP 2-047 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Pixie Dust away!



DLP 2-049 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-050 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
"I'll dream of a mermaid lagoon...underneath the magic moon."​
*Continued in next post...*


----------



## khertz

*Day 11 Continued: *Thursday September 25th

After a great flight with Peter, Wendy, and the boys, we exited the ride and decided to head over to one of the big headliners, Space Mountain. Instead of Tomorrowland, it is named Discoveryland in Disneyland Paris. Of course, we had to pass by the back of the castle to get there, and we really didn't ever pass it without DH taking one or a dozen photos of it.




DLP 2-051 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-052 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-053 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Where we were coming from...​
Around that side of the castle, we came across a wishing well. Of course, I had to make a wish! It may or may not have something to do with being able to return to this beautiful park one day. 




DLP 2-055 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-058 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
More Halloween decorations




DLP 2-059 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
This looked like the setup for a show that I don't think was happening while we were there.




DLP 2-060 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Off to Discoveryland!​
The first thing we noticed about Space Mountain is that it looks totally different from its U.S.  counterparts! Really, the whole land does. It has a huge Jules Verne influence in the look, and Space Mountain especially as it has a steampunk look to it.




DLP 2-061 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-064 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-065 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
The loading area
​This version of the ride is a lot more like the Disneyland version than the WDW version, but it also incorporates the insanely fast launch that Rock'n'Roller Coaster has! Although it is a pretty smooth coaster, it still rattled me quite a bit that early in the morning. 

Next, we went over to ride Star Tours, but it looked a little deserted over there. It turned out to be closed, even though it was supposed to be part of the early entry attractions. We took some pictures of it, and never went back, I don't think, so we didn't get a chance to ride it.




DLP 2-066 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-067 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​
 But it wasn't a total waste of footsteps because they had these cute statues of EVE and Wall-E nearby!




DLP 2-068 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​
So, we changed direction and headed instead for Buzz Lightyear Laser Blast.




DLP 2-062 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-070 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-071 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Official Wait Timer!




DLP 2-072 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-073 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-074 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-075 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Check out all the other people riding with us! lol




DLP 2-076 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-078 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​
We stopped in the dump shop to buy a water, then decided to round out our Discoveryland experience by riding Orbitron, which is basically Astro Orbiters. I realized right away why I never like to ride this attraction...they are so awkward to get in and out of!




DLP 2-079 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-080 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-081 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-083 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-084 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-085 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​
After a fun little spin around Discoveryland, I took a seat on a bench while DH rode Space Mountain again. I just couldn't hang that early in the morning, I guess. But, we had already had a pretty successful morning, and we still had the rest of the day to look forward to!

*UP NEXT: *Beware the Dragon


----------



## marDgreen88

Wow. So not only were you the last two guests out of the park the night before, you were among the ONLY guests the next morning? And you were able to take your pick of any attraction and walk right on? Dream come true.

Did I mention how beautiful this park looks? Yes? Hahaah I really can't get over it. Space Mountain (Mission 2???) looks so awesome. I can't imagine Space having a launch like that!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I've been reading a TR of a fort timer to Disneyland (California) who is from Europe and has frequented Disneyland Paris and she discussed how much of a letdown World of Color and Fantasmic were - but based on your description of Dreams I can see why.  Also explains whe Peter Pan didn't get a float in the parade - he has his own show!

I'd say that is an ok view for breakfast 

Man, how great would it be if EMH at WDW were like that!  Love the idea of a launch start for Space Mountain.

Certainly seems like you are making g the most of your time there!


----------



## theworldneedscolor

Hi Kristy! 

I've loved following along on some of your other trip reports, so I'm not sure why I didn't find this one till today...but I am sure glad that I did! I have been _dying_ to go to Europe basically since elementary school when Lizzie McGuire did  But seriously, Europe is a dream come true for me; I'm hoping I'll be able to make it over once I graduate in a few years. So I'm sure this TR will make me green with envy, but I'll just have to live vicariously through you for now 

Also, I'm one of your devoted Instagram followers, and I remember all the great photos you posted back when you took the trip. I can't wait to see the rest! I'm only nine months late  Now enough talk; time for me to get started on reading!


----------



## hokieinpa

Closing out the park and the next morning being the only ones there? You guys had this DLP thing down!

Beautiful shots of the castle. It's so amazing that there really is no one there! I can't imagine it being that empty at WDW, even with EMH on the slowest day of the year.

Very cool details at Peter Pan. Love the rooftops at the very beginning!

Space Mountain does have a very unique look! I can't blame you for sitting the second ride out.

So I've been wondering - do the CMs all speak English? Just wondering how you navigated the park!


----------



## missangelalexis

That view from the Castle Club, WOW how could that ever get old! So gorgeous!

Omg how crazy (but cool) that EMH was so empty. Look at all those beautiful Main Street pics! And you guys got a lovely photo of the 2 of you 

Great pics on Peter Pan! And so interesting to see how different Tomorrowland looks, very cool!

You guys are killing it so far with rides! Considering you guys had such little time there, I'm sure it was awesome to be getting so much done that morning


----------



## DisneyKid4Life

Oh my, on another cancelled flight. I guess the bright side is it was an easier swap, but still had to be frustrating. Bad enough on a domestic flight, but being so far from home has to be worse.

WOW, DLP really does seem like a Disneyland/Magic Kingdom hybrid.

Goodness, Space Mountain sounds AWESOME!!! I'm really getting an itch to go there.


----------



## khertz

marDgreen88 said:


> Wow. So not only were you the last two guests out of the park the night before, you were among the ONLY guests the next morning? And you were able to take your pick of any attraction and walk right on? Dream come true.
> 
> Did I mention how beautiful this park looks? Yes? Hahaah I really can't get over it. Space Mountain (Mission 2???) looks so awesome. I can't imagine Space having a launch like that!



It was soooooo worth getting up early after a late night for that empty Main Street experience! And I really couldn't believe how empty it was. That may not be typical, and we just picked a great time to go, but I was not complaining at all!

It can't be said enough how gorgeous DLP is! Mention it as often as you want!

From the looks of Space, I could tell it was more like Disneyland's version, but I wasn't expecting it to have that fast launch! It was pretty amazing.



TheMaxRebo said:


> I've been reading a TR of a fort timer to Disneyland (California) who is from Europe and has frequented Disneyland Paris and she discussed how much of a letdown World of Color and Fantasmic were - but based on your description of Dreams I can see why.  Also explains whe Peter Pan didn't get a float in the parade - he has his own show!
> 
> I'd say that is an ok view for breakfast
> 
> Man, how great would it be if EMH at WDW were like that!  Love the idea of a launch start for Space Mountain.
> 
> Certainly seems like you are making g the most of your time there!



As much as I love WoC and enjoy Fantasmic, I can TOTALLY see why they would be a letdown if you are used to seeing Dreams as your nighttime entertainment! I loved that it featured lots of popular characters mixed in with some of the not so popular too.

The BEST! I wanted to bottle up that view and bring it home with me!

Even on the slowest day of the year, EMH will never be like that at WDW, unfortunately. It was so awesome to have a TRULY empty Main Street to enjoy! 

We definitely did our best. 


theworldneedscolor said:


> Hi Kristy!
> 
> I've loved following along on some of your other trip reports, so I'm not sure why I didn't find this one till today...but I am sure glad that I did! I have been _dying_ to go to Europe basically since elementary school when Lizzie McGuire did  But seriously, Europe is a dream come true for me; I'm hoping I'll be able to make it over once I graduate in a few years. So I'm sure this TR will make me green with envy, but I'll just have to live vicariously through you for now
> 
> Also, I'm one of your devoted Instagram followers, and I remember all the great photos you posted back when you took the trip. I can't wait to see the rest! I'm only nine months late  Now enough talk; time for me to get started on reading!



I never thought I'd ever get my dream Italian vacation when I was growing up, so it was absolutely a dream come true to have it finally happen for us! Hopefully one day it comes true for you too!

I'm glad you made it here, even if it took awhile! lol What's your IG name?



hokieinpa said:


> Closing out the park and the next morning being the only ones there? You guys had this DLP thing down!
> 
> Beautiful shots of the castle. It's so amazing that there really is no one there! I can't imagine it being that empty at WDW, even with EMH on the slowest day of the year.
> 
> Very cool details at Peter Pan. Love the rooftops at the very beginning!
> 
> Space Mountain does have a very unique look! I can't blame you for sitting the second ride out.
> 
> So I've been wondering - do the CMs all speak English? Just wondering how you navigated the park!



We definitely hit the parks HARD! Having such a short time to enjoy everything lit a fire under our butts for sure. lol

When we arrived at the gates, we couldn't believe there was no one else there yet! Especially considering there are quite a few onsite hotels and they seemed to be fairly busy. Maybe in Europe it's not as appealing to get up so early on vacation? lol Whatever the reason, we were happy to take advantage!!

It seemed that all of the CMs spoke at least some English, some more than others. When we interacted with them in shops or restaurants, they would greet us in French, so we would do the same, then greet them in English right after to let them know we spoke primarily English, and then the rest of the interaction would be in English. It was never difficult interacting with any of the CMs and they were all very kind and helpful!



missangelalexis said:


> That view from the Castle Club, WOW how could that ever get old! So gorgeous!
> 
> Omg how crazy (but cool) that EMH was so empty. Look at all those beautiful Main Street pics! And you guys got a lovely photo of the 2 of you
> 
> Great pics on Peter Pan! And so interesting to see how different Tomorrowland looks, very cool!
> 
> You guys are killing it so far with rides! Considering you guys had such little time there, I'm sure it was awesome to be getting so much done that morning



Oh, it definitely couldn't get old. I just wish we could have enjoyed it more than just one morning!

It was so awesome to experience such an empty EMH and Main Street! That's what you hope for booking those pre-park opening breakfasts, but there's still quite a few other people to share it with, so this was a real treat. Thanks!

It was so great to experience such low crowds since we didn't have much time in the parks. It really took some of the stress off for getting everything done that we wanted to experience.



DisneyKid4Life said:


> Oh my, on another cancelled flight. I guess the bright side is it was an easier swap, but still had to be frustrating. Bad enough on a domestic flight, but being so far from home has to be worse.
> 
> WOW, DLP really does seem like a Disneyland/Magic Kingdom hybrid.
> 
> Goodness, Space Mountain sounds AWESOME!!! I'm really getting an itch to go there.



Thankfully it was an easy fix, but GEEZ! We'd had enough of the flight drama! lol

It is an amazing mash up of two already wonderful parks!! We were so in love with it from the first few minutes we were there!


----------



## MEK

I really don't want your TR to be done.  Say it isn't so?????

What a gorgeous view of the park from breakfast.

Talk about the perfect EMH!  WOW!  What a dream come true.

I had no idea Space Mtn had an actual launch.  Cool.  I wonder how many unsuspecting guests have been startled by THAT?  

Lovely pics inside Peter Pan and inside the entire park.  Those Main Street / Castle pics are gorgeous.


----------



## afwdwfan

khertz said:


> We were the only ones there that early in the morning, so we got a seat right next to the window, and this was our view.


Perfect view while enjoying breakfast.  And as always, the pictures are phenomenal.



khertz said:


> We got down to the gates, and we were LITERALLY the only two people there waiting to be let in for EMH. No one around but us and the few CM's working the gates!


Wow.  I guess the French just don't get in a hurry?  Good news for the crazy American tourists!!!!



khertz said:


> Well, we were the only ones there for awhile, but a couple more families did show up as it got to be 8 am and the gates were about to open. However, it was absolutely NOTHING like the crowds you see at EMH at WDW or DL. I don't know if it was the time of year we were there or what, but there were less than 20 people there, I might even venture to say less than 15. Soon enough, the gates were opened and we were let inside.


That is just unreal!!!! 



khertz said:


> When there is literally no one else around, you can take your sweet time getting those pics instead of rushing off to the first attraction of the day! I really wanted a picture of us in front of the castle with no one around, so luckily we were able to spot a CM to take one for us.


Great picture! 



khertz said:


> The loading area


No... it can't be.  Where is everyone???????  



khertz said:


> This version of the ride is a lot more like the Disneyland version than the WDW version, but it also incorporates the insanely fast launch that Rock'n'Roller Coaster has! Although it is a pretty smooth coaster, it still rattled me quite a bit that early in the morning.


This is one of the reasons I'd really love to visit DLP.  I really want to ride this version of Space Mountain! 



khertz said:


> Check out all the other people riding with us! lol


This is just unbelievable!!! 



khertz said:


> After a fun little spin around Discoveryland, I took a seat on a bench while DH rode Space Mountain again. I just couldn't hang that early in the morning, I guess. But, we had already had a pretty successful morning, and we still had the rest of the day to look forward to!


You can really get through things when you're the only ones in the park, can't you???


----------



## fosterkittymom

Would you recommend the Trastevere food tour, even for non-foodies?  My daughter and I are vegetarians, plus she is a picky eater.  I'm trying to decided if it's worth it, knowing we may not eat a lot of the food.  I'm imagining 4 hours of non-stop food.  Do they give you a ton of food, or is it small portions and then a lot of walking in between places?  I've really been enjoying your TR.  We leave in less than a month and are also doing DLP.  Can't wait!


----------



## OKW Lover

fosterkittymom said:


> Would you recommend the Trastevere food tour, even for non-foodies?  My daughter and I are vegetarians, plus she is a picky eater.  I'm trying to decided if it's worth it, knowing we may not eat a lot of the food.  I'm imagining 4 hours of non-stop food.  Do they give you a ton of food, or is it small portions and then a lot of walking in between places?  I've really been enjoying your TR.  We leave in less than a month and are also doing DLP.  Can't wait!


We were on the tour with Kristy and Dustin.  We throughly enjoyed the Trastevere food tour.  However, in your case this might not be a good choice.  There are 8-10 stops on the tour, including some very interesting sights, but it really is focused on food.  You get small portions at each of the stops, except for one where its an actual meal.  Several of these stops will have a meat tasting and I'm not sure if there would be an alternative for the vegetarians.  OTOH, several of the stops would fit your needs, including the first stop where you get a fried artichoke, one stop where you get gelato, and one stop at a cookie bakery.  The amount of walking is spread out over the whole evening so it shouldn't be unbearable to folks accustom to general walking.


----------



## khertz

MEK said:


> I really don't want your TR to be done.  Say it isn't so?????
> 
> What a gorgeous view of the park from breakfast.
> 
> Talk about the perfect EMH!  WOW!  What a dream come true.
> 
> I had no idea Space Mtn had an actual launch.  Cool.  I wonder how many unsuspecting guests have been startled by THAT?
> 
> Lovely pics inside Peter Pan and inside the entire park.  Those Main Street / Castle pics are gorgeous.



I feel like it has been going on FOREVER!!! lol And I'm ready to recap our Disneyland trip. But I'll still be sad to see this one come to and end.

It was absolutely perfect. A beautiful view to start the morning.

We were one of those unsuspecting guests startled by the launch on Space!! lol It definitely got me.

Thanks!



afwdwfan said:


> Perfect view while enjoying breakfast.  And as always, the pictures are phenomenal.
> 
> Wow.  I guess the French just don't get in a hurry?  Good news for the crazy American tourists!!!!
> 
> That is just unreal!!!!
> 
> Great picture!
> 
> No... it can't be.  Where is everyone???????
> 
> This is one of the reasons I'd really love to visit DLP.  I really want to ride this version of Space Mountain!
> 
> This is just unbelievable!!!
> 
> You can really get through things when you're the only ones in the park, can't you???



I couldn't believe the lack of people that early in the morning! Not sure if it was luck or what, but we were pleased as punch about it, as it certainly made the morning productive.

Space Mountain is just one of the many reasons I could recommend a trip to DLP. 



fosterkittymom said:


> Would you recommend the Trastevere food tour, even for non-foodies?  My daughter and I are vegetarians, plus she is a picky eater.  I'm trying to decided if it's worth it, knowing we may not eat a lot of the food.  I'm imagining 4 hours of non-stop food.  Do they give you a ton of food, or is it small portions and then a lot of walking in between places?  I've really been enjoying your TR.  We leave in less than a month and are also doing DLP.  Can't wait!



I can't even tell you how much DH and I are NOT foodies!! The vegetarian aspect shouldn't be a problem. I can only think of one single stop that had meat, so it will be easy to avoid. As to the picky situation, DH and I are pretty picky too, but we both agreed before the trip to be more open minded and we tried everything except a salad at the wine cellar stop. If you don't think your daughter would be willing to try new things, it may not be worth the price, as it is really paying for the food. All of the stops except for the last one at a restaurant with 3 pastas to try were small portions. We also spent a nice bit of time at each stop which broke up all of the walking. It was not non-stop food, and I would say it was very well paced. We didn't feel stuffed after, but were definitely satisfied. I hope that can help you make a decision!


----------



## khertz

*Day 11 Continued: *Thursday September 25th

I forgot to post this picture with my last update, DH riding Space Mountain with a really lively group of fellow park-goers...




DLP 2-088 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​
It was getting to the end of the magic hour, and there wasn't really a whole lot else open that we hadn't done yet. So we wandered back to the Castle to take some more pictures with the Halloween decorations out front. 




DLP 2-089 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-091 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-092 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-093 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-094 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​
Then we remembered that this Castle has a walkthrough too, so we decided to check that out. This ended up being one of the coolest things, well, EVER, and it totally made me wish DS was with us because he would have absolutely loved it!




DLP 2-095 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-099 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​​
There is a real freaking dragon down there! Well, as real of a dragon as Disney Magic can make.




DLP 2-097 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-098 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-100 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​
The dragon was just amazing. Every few minutes, it would lay down and close its eyes so it just looked like it was sleeping. Then it would wake up and look around and snarl for a few minutes. What an awesome touch! 

There was a short set of stairs with, I think, a shop at the top.




DLP 2-101 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-102 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
The dragon from above




DLP 2-103 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-104 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-105 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​
Somewhere along the way, we bought a couple of coins and a magnet to bring home, either at the shop in the Castle (if one exists, my memory is a little fuzzy now 8 months later) or down Main Street, where we headed next. We took our time walking out of the park, DH snapping a few pictures as we went.




DLP 2-106 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​
Since the magic morning was over, and we wanted to check out the headliners at the Studios park, we wanted to get over there as close to opening as possible. Along the way, we stopped in front of our hotel and tried to use the wifi signal to check in for our flight.




DLP 2-107 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-108 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​
But the wifi signal was bad outside of the building, and as we got through a couple of prompts, we needed to add in our passport info. So we made a quick run up to the room to add all of that in. Just one more benefit of the hotel being practically inside of the park! It took no time at all and then we were headed over to the Studios. 

The setup of the two parks is similar to Disneyland and California Adventure, but instead of just an open plaza, there are lots of little walkways with topiaries. It's a pretty little walk between the parks! Now, we both didn't have very high expectations of this park, because the reviews say it is pretty terrible. But it did have two big attractions we were eager to try, Crush's Coaster, and the new Ratatouille attraction. Even Dusty told us those two were the only reason to visit the Studios.




DLP 2-110 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-111 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-112 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-113 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​
The entrance leads you into Disney Studio 1, which is an enclosed area of shops and restaurants that are to look like a Hollywood soundstage. It was actually pretty cool, so I started thinking maybe we had been wrong to judge the park before we had given it a chance.




DLP 2-114 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-115 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-116 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
They had a Cars attraction, so we took this one for DS.




DLP 2-117 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-118 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-119 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
This Toy Story Playland looked pretty cool, but we didn't venture inside.​
Instead we headed right for Crush's Coaster to try to get on, but the ride was down. No worries, Ratatouille was right nearby, so we went there next. The outside of this attraction is really fantastic!




DLP 2-120 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-121 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​
Oh, guess what? That attraction was down too! Well, at least this park has Rock'n'Roller Coaster, so we went to ride that and see if by the time we were done, one of the other two would be up and running. Along the way, we passed a vehicle from Armageddon that DH was excited about for some reason.




DLP 2-123 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-124 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​
DENIED. That attraction was also not working!! We passed Tower of Terror, but by then we were so annoyed, we skipped it and decided to go back to Disneyland.




DLP 2-122 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​It was a complete waste of nearly 40 minutes as we wandered around the park and found every single headliner was not operational. By then, we were starting to think Studios had lived up to its less than stellar reputation.




DLP 2-125 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​
That's the last photo we took inside of the Studios on our way out. They may have gas,  but they don't have much else!!

*Continued in next post...*


----------



## khertz

*Day 11 Continued: *Thursday September 25th

We went back across the courtyard and into Disneyland, where we headed straight to Frontierland.




DLP 2-126 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-127 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​
Take note, WDW, you should decorate the rest of the park with the fall/Halloween decorations, not just Main Street! 

It was finally time to ride Big Thunder Mountain! We had missed out on it the day before because it was starting to rain, and I don't think it was open during the early entry hour, if I am remembering correctly. There was still no real wait for anything, so within a few minutes, we were boarding our train. The queue was pretty cool.




DLP 2-128 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-129 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-130 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-132 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​
Once we were on our train and took off, it was very similar to its U.S. counterparts. However, as it kept going, we both thought it seemed longer than either of those versions. And it's already a long attraction to begin with!




DLP 2-133 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-135 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
View of Phantom Manor from the top of the hill​
We stopped in a shop on the way out of Frontierland and found a cute DLP shirt for me and one for DS. Then we started talking about lunch. We figured since we had gotten a lot more accomplished the afternoon before than we had planned, we could take the time to use one of our vouchers properly and have a sit down meal. We have never eaten at the Blue Bayou restaurant in DL, and since there is a similar restaurant in DLP called Blue Lagoon that is inside the Pirates attraction and the park was so dead, we thought we might be able to make it in for lunch as a walkup. So we made our way towards Adventureland.




DLP 2-137 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​
But before heading straight to the restaurant, we were sidetracked by a 5 minute wait at Indiana Jones, so we decided to ride again. Better to do it before lunch than after, am I right??




DLP 2-138 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-139 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-140 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-141 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​
Sufficiently rattled by Indiana Jones, we continued on towards the restaurant. We found a couple of Wilderness Explorers along the way. Caw Caw! Rawr!




DLP 2-142 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-144 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-145 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-146 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​
We made it to Blue Lagoon, and sure enough, there was no wait. Because the restaurant was closed. REALLY?! I guess there are some trade offs when you go at what is apparently such a slow time. I doubt we will ever dine inside of the Pirates attraction because this menu appealed to us a lot more than Blue Bayou, and we had the vouchers. We consulted the map quickly and saw another option on Main Street, so we made our way there.




DLP 2-147 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​
We ended up at the Plaza Gardens Restaurant, which is a buffet. If you have ever been to Disneyland, it is situated exactly where the Plaza Restaurant is located in regards to Main Street. 




DLP 2-148 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-149 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​
The vouchers completely covered each of us for the buffet and our drinks. So at least we got one to use at full value! The selection was great. Lots of meats, pastas, and sides. Plus, there was an entire dessert buffet that I was eyeing for once I finished my food. 




DLP 2-150 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​
We both ate a ton of food, but made sure to save plenty of room for dessert! I think between the two of us, we sampled one of everything.




DLP 2-151 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-152 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​
After a great lunch, we rolled ourselves out of the restaurant, but we didn't slow our pace. We still had plenty to see and do! 

*UP NEXT: *An Afternoon in Fantasyland


----------



## marDgreen88

That dragon is so awesome! But that also reminds me of that random dragon that WDW hyped for months that only appeared for one night. Do you remember that? Most random thing ever! Anyways, I'm glad this dragon is more permanent. 

Wow, what a headache about everything being closed! It's too bad you didn't get to do anything there, I'm sure those rides would have been cool. Then again, it's great that you got to spend more time at the park you really enjoyed!


----------



## hokieinpa

I love that dragon! That is seriously cool. Take notes, Disney World!

I'm sorry Studios was such a disappointment. I can't believe all of the major rides were down!

Lunch looks really yummy - different than most of the buffets at Disney World it seems!


----------



## missangelalexis

DH all by himself! He sure does look happy though!

The pumpkin heads are too cute, I especially love Minnie.

The walk-through looks SO cool.

Awesome shots of your hotel, looks so beautiful.

Disney Studio 1 looks so interesting! 

OMG what bad luck you had at Studios, all 3 big rides down!? I would've been so dissapointed  

Wow what an awesome picture you got of Phantom Manor while on BTMMR!

Bummer about Blue Lagoon being closed, but the alternative sounds like it was good!


----------



## afwdwfan

khertz said:


> I forgot to post this picture with my last update, DH riding Space Mountain with a really lively group of fellow park-goers...


That is awesome.  I still can't get over how dead the park was for you guys!



khertz said:


> The dragon was just amazing. Every few minutes, it would lay down and close its eyes so it just looked like it was sleeping. Then it would wake up and look around and snarl for a few minutes. What an awesome touch!


I've heard there was a dragon there, but I had no idea what exactly it was/did.  Thanks for the pictures and description!



khertz said:


> The entrance leads you into Disney Studio 1, which is an enclosed area of shops and restaurants that are to look like a Hollywood soundstage. It was actually pretty cool, so I started thinking maybe we had been wrong to judge the park before we had given it a chance.


It does look like a pretty cool area.



khertz said:


> Oh, guess what? That attraction was down too! Well, at least this park has Rock'n'Roller Coaster, so we went to ride that and see if by the time we were done, one of the other two would be up and running.


Wait a minute.  How terrible can a park be if it has Rock n Rollercoaster in it?????  



khertz said:


> Along the way, we passed a vehicle from Armageddon that DH was excited about for some reason.


Ok, this one just seems completely random.  Was it in the Rock n Rollercoaster area?  Maybe an Aerosmith themed land?



khertz said:


> DENIED. That attraction was also not working!! We passed Tower of Terror, but by then we were so annoyed, we skipped it and decided to go back to Disneyland.


Wow.  That just stinks.  I can't believe everything was closed! 



khertz said:


> It was a complete waste of nearly 40 minutes as we wandered around the park and found every single headliner was not operational. By then, we were starting to think Studios had lived up to its less than stellar reputation.


Such a waste.  Especially when you only have a limited amount of time to begin with. 



khertz said:


> Once we were on our train and took off, it was very similar to its U.S. counterparts. However, as it kept going, we both thought it seemed longer than either of those versions. And it's already a long attraction to begin with!


Awesome!  More BTMRR is always a good thing!



khertz said:


> We made it to Blue Lagoon, and sure enough, there was no wait. Because the restaurant was closed. REALLY?!


  You just can't really seem to catch a break.



khertz said:


> After a great lunch, we rolled ourselves out of the restaurant, but we didn't slow our pace. We still had plenty to see and do!


Your Plan B for lunch looks great!  I'm glad that you were able to take advantage of your voucher and sit down and relax a bit for lunch.


----------



## DisneyKid4Life

khertz said:


> It was getting to the end of the magic hour, and there wasn't really a whole lot else open that we hadn't done yet.



You know, that's not a terribly bad problem to have. Means you accomplished a lot.



khertz said:


> There is a real freaking dragon down there! Well, as real of a dragon as Disney Magic can make.
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Holy wow!!!!!!! What was it? Animatronic? Projection? Something else? That is so cool!!



khertz said:


>



Hmmm, interesting that the partners statue is in the Studios park.



khertz said:


> DENIED. That attraction was also not working!!



Well, I can see why this park doesn't get much love. Wow.



khertz said:


> Take note, WDW, you should decorate the rest of the park with the fall/Halloween decorations, not just Main Street!



So true. And I think this applies to all the seasons. Such a shame.



khertz said:


>



Oh look, someone taking buffet pictures. Must be a DISer.


----------



## Cousin Orville

I feel your pain about Disney Studios.  If you want to see what happens to a Disney Park with minimal budget... this is a prime example.  Sorry that the only things worthwhile were closed.  That stinks.  Especially about Ratatouille.  I haven't seen it yet, but it looks impressive.  Certainly the exterior looks amazing.  I'm hoping it's the first of a greater movement to redesign the park.  Back in October it was reported Disney was about to spend some serious cash to do so.

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...ro-bailout-proves-paris-parks-too-big-to-fail


----------



## MEK

WoW - that dragon is SO super cool.  I had NO idea that existed. 

OK - I love the SM picture with no one on it but your DH.  Too funny! 

The pictures of the castle and the halloween decorations in the foreground is just captivating.  Wow!  Actually - all of the pictures in this update are just amazing. 

 It's hard for me to believe BTMMR could be any longer, but I'll take your word for it. 

I agree with you - the MK should definitely add more Halloween decorations throughout the park.  Each year they seem to do a tad bit more, but there's still room for more additions.


----------



## khertz

marDgreen88 said:


> That dragon is so awesome! But that also reminds me of that random dragon that WDW hyped for months that only appeared for one night. Do you remember that? Most random thing ever! Anyways, I'm glad this dragon is more permanent.
> 
> Wow, what a headache about everything being closed! It's too bad you didn't get to do anything there, I'm sure those rides would have been cool. Then again, it's great that you got to spend more time at the park you really enjoyed!



I do remember hearing about that random dragon...What was that even about?! lol Even without seeing the other one, I have to say this one is waaaaay better because you can see it without having to be part of a media event. 

We definitely weren't too upset about spending more time in Disneyland Paris as it is clearly the better of the two parks. If park hoppers hadn't have been included we wouldn't have even ventured over to the other park anyway, so it was all lagniappe. It was just annoying that we wasted so much time walking from attraction to attraction and finding them all down!



hokieinpa said:


> I love that dragon! That is seriously cool. Take notes, Disney World!
> 
> I'm sorry Studios was such a disappointment. I can't believe all of the major rides were down!
> 
> Lunch looks really yummy - different than most of the buffets at Disney World it seems!



It was seriously the coolest thing I have ever seen inside of one of the Castles. WDW's is at the very bottom of the totem pole when it comes to Castle entertainment, that's for sure. The Sleeping Beauty walkthrough in DL is great, but can't come close to that DLP dragon! 

We couldn't believe the bad luck that we went over there and ALL of the major attractions weren't working.

It was a really delicious buffet, with so much to choose from! We don't usually do buffets for lunch and dinner in WDW because they are more expensive than the breakfasts, but it was totally worth doing with the vouchers to cover everything!



missangelalexis said:


> DH all by himself! He sure does look happy though!
> 
> The pumpkin heads are too cute, I especially love Minnie.
> 
> The walk-through looks SO cool.
> 
> Awesome shots of your hotel, looks so beautiful.
> 
> Disney Studio 1 looks so interesting!
> 
> OMG what bad luck you had at Studios, all 3 big rides down!? I would've been so dissapointed
> 
> Wow what an awesome picture you got of Phantom Manor while on BTMMR!
> 
> Bummer about Blue Lagoon being closed, but the alternative sounds like it was good!



LoL I know, his huge cheesy smile all by himself just cracks me up!

The Minnie pumpkin was my favorite too, and I love how DH got that great shot with just Minnie and the castle in the background. The dragon walkthrough was the most amazing thing I have ever seen in a Disney park! 

Studios was a HUGE disappointment. All of the things we went for not working was a big dent in our plans. I hated that we wasted so much time away from DL just for that.



afwdwfan said:


> That is awesome.  I still can't get over how dead the park was for you guys!
> 
> I've heard there was a dragon there, but I had no idea what exactly it was/did.  Thanks for the pictures and description!
> 
> It does look like a pretty cool area.
> 
> Wait a minute.  How terrible can a park be if it has Rock n Rollercoaster in it?????
> 
> Ok, this one just seems completely random.  Was it in the Rock n Rollercoaster area?  Maybe an Aerosmith themed land?
> 
> Wow.  That just stinks.  I can't believe everything was closed!
> 
> Such a waste.  Especially when you only have a limited amount of time to begin with.
> 
> Awesome!  More BTMRR is always a good thing!
> 
> You just can't really seem to catch a break.
> 
> Your Plan B for lunch looks great!  I'm glad that you were able to take advantage of your voucher and sit down and relax a bit for lunch.



Although the crowds picked up throughout the day, it was still relatively dead compared to WDW on an average day. It was really great though to have those first few hours with almost NO ONE else there.

I didn't know there was a dragon at all until DH said we needed to go see it. It was SO cool to see in person! Glad I could share it with you!

OK spoiler alert, Rock n Roller Coaster stunk. I will definitely stick with the WDW version! I didn't even think of the Aerosmith connection to Armageddon, but suddenly it makes SO. MUCH. SENSE. They must really adore Steven Tyler there!! It was pretty close... Those crazy Parisians.

We were flabbergasted that all of the good rides were down at rope drop. It really sucked that we had wasted so much time when didn't have much to begin with. I would have been even more upset if we hadn't gotten so much time the afternoon before.

Blue Lagoon being closed was a bummer, but I don't think we did too bad with our backup lunch either. It was really good food! And it was even better because it was all covered with the vouchers. 



DisneyKid4Life said:


> You know, that's not a terribly bad problem to have. Means you accomplished a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> Holy wow!!!!!!! What was it? Animatronic? Projection? Something else? That is so cool!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, interesting that the partners statue is in the Studios park.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I can see why this park doesn't get much love. Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> So true. And I think this applies to all the seasons. Such a shame.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look, someone taking buffet pictures. Must be a DISer.



That's very true! We really got a lot done between the afternoon before and the extra magic hour. 

It was an enormous animatronic! Really awesome!! The head would swing around, and the eyes would look all around, and I think the tail even moved. It was incredible!

I thought so too. And it wasn't really in a spot of prominence like it is in the U.S. parks. It was still cool to see it though.

Exactly. There is hardly anything there to begin with, but seriously, all the headliners down first thing in the morning?! Just ridiculous.

As wonderful as they do with Main Street, you know they are totally capable of making the rest of the park look great at Halloween and Christmas! DL does a better job with it, but WDW can do WAAAAAY better.

I can't even imagine what the Europeans thought of us taking pictures of the buffet and our plates. 



Cousin Orville said:


> I feel your pain about Disney Studios.  If you want to see what happens to a Disney Park with minimal budget... this is a prime example.  Sorry that the only things worthwhile were closed.  That stinks.  Especially about Ratatouille.  I haven't seen it yet, but it looks impressive.  Certainly the exterior looks amazing.  I'm hoping it's the first of a greater movement to redesign the park.  Back in October it was reported Disney was about to spend some serious cash to do so.
> 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...ro-bailout-proves-paris-parks-too-big-to-fail



I almost couldn't believe it was Disney with how pitiful it was in terms of attractions. While it does have those three headliners, there really isn't a whole lot to do there. The themeing left a lot to be desired, especially in the common areas. It could definitely use a huge overhaul. The Ratatouille ride looks totally out of place because the facade is so perfect to the movie! 



MEK said:


> WoW - that dragon is SO super cool.  I had NO idea that existed.
> 
> OK - I love the SM picture with no one on it but your DH.  Too funny!
> 
> The pictures of the castle and the halloween decorations in the foreground is just captivating.  Wow!  Actually - all of the pictures in this update are just amazing.
> 
> It's hard for me to believe BTMMR could be any longer, but I'll take your word for it.
> 
> I agree with you - the MK should definitely add more Halloween decorations throughout the park.  Each year they seem to do a tad bit more, but there's still room for more additions.



I had no clue it was there too! I hadn't really done any research on the DLP attractions because I wanted everything to be a surprise. The dragon was definitely a GREAT surprise!!

I love it too. He is having a blast, all by himself!! lol

Thanks! He did a great job capturing the atmosphere. 

They could do SO much more with the decorations at Halloween and Christmas! It's really kind of sad that they pretty much limit it all to Main Street. We all know they are capable of so much more!


----------



## khertz

*Day 11 Continued: *Thursday September 25th

After a delicious lunch at Plaza Gardens, we decided to head to Fantasyland to finish up the attractions there that we hadn't done. Much to DH's dismay, I kind of insisted on doing It's a Small World first. Yes, the song is a total earworm, but it doesn't bother me like it does some people (coughRobcough). 




DLP 2-153 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-154 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​The facade is not as impressive as DL's, but it is definitely a few notches above WDW's.




DLP 2-155 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-156 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-157 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Hey, we just saw that a few days ago!!




DLP 2-158 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
And took a ride on one of those!




DLP 2-159 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-160 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-161 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-162 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-163 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
SOBER hippo?!




DLP 2-164 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-165 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-169 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​Okay, up next there was an extensive "America" area that really cracked us both up with its portrayals of the American people.




DLP 2-166 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-167 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-168 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-170 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-171 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-172 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-173 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​We thought the whole thing was pretty funny, but by the time we got to the little football player, we were just cracking up laughing!! Once we were done with Small World, we moved on to a ride that has a similar counterpart in DL. There, it is know as the Storybook Land Canal Boats, but in DLP it is...




DLP 2-174 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-176 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
And then I'll brush and brush and brush and brush my hair!




DLP 2-177 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Didn't know Rapunzel was called Raponce in France!




DLP 2-178 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-180 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-181 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-182 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-183 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-185 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-186 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-187 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-188 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-189 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​
*Continued in next post...*


----------



## khertz

*Day 11 Continued: *Thursday September 25th




DLP 2-190 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-191 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​




DLP 2-192 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
"Ooooohhh, isn't this amazing?!"




DLP 2-194 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
The Emerald City!




DLP 2-195 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-196 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​It was such a cute little ride, and I loved that they had little scenes with the characters happening in some of them instead of just the buildings like the DL version has. And a few of the scenes overlapped with DL's version, but a lot of them were unique, which was fun to see. 

After that, we went over to ride Snow White, which we walked right on to. On the way, we passed Cinderella's fountain.




DLP 2-197 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-199 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-200 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-201 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-202 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-203 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​After Snow White, we started back towards the front of the park. Since we had stopped in the stores on one side of the street the night before, we peeked in the ones on the opposite side on the way out and made some interesting discoveries. They had a little mini museum exhibit, and then a row of really cute city posters.





DLP 2-204 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​




DLP 2-205 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-207 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Of course I had to pose by this one!
​We came out on the other end and noticed Hertz sponsored the stroller rentals. We had quite a bit of fun with that. 




DLP 2-210 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-212 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​We exited the park and stopped by the hotel to drop off the purchases we had made that day in the room.




DLP 2-214 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-215 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Never got tired of that view!​
When we left the room, we decided to give the Studios one more chance, just because we REALLY wanted to ride those headliners. So with no idea of what was waiting us there, and hoping it wouldn't be another grand waste of precious time, we headed over to Studios.

*UP NEXT: *Will we EVER get on the rides?!


----------



## hokieinpa

Aw, I'm a Small World lover so I love the pictures of the DLP version! The "America" section is too funny, cowboys and football players eating popcorn? But didn't you miss the drunk hippo, just a little?

The storybook boats look amazing. The DL version looks so cute in pictures. But I'm loving these even more! I love the mini scenes and characters!

Great pictures from the whole afternoon! Can't wait to read about your (hopefully successful) evening!


----------



## missangelalexis

I love all the pictures from IASW! Omgosh the football player 

Aww the Canal Boats seems so cute, I love the Wizard of Oz scene!

Oh I really hope you finally get to ride those Studios headliners!!


----------



## Carrie_Cat

Ok what does your IASW have for the US (and for France) as I'm curious to know the difference ?


----------



## afwdwfan

khertz said:


> After a delicious lunch at Plaza Gardens, we decided to head to Fantasyland to finish up the attractions there that we hadn't done. Much to DH's dismay, I kind of insisted on doing It's a Small World first.


Always fun to ride a classic.  But that song can really grate on you!



khertz said:


> We thought the whole thing was pretty funny, but by the time we got to the little football player, we were just cracking up laughing!


That is awesome!  It looks like it has a lot of different scenes in it.  I'd love to ride that version and check it all out.



khertz said:


> Once we were done with Small World, we moved on to a ride that has a similar counterpart in DL. There, it is know as the Storybook Land Canal Boats, but in DLP it is...


Looks interesting.  Is there a narrator like DL?  If so, is it all in French? 



khertz said:


> It was such a cute little ride, and I loved that they had little scenes with the characters happening in some of them instead of just the buildings like the DL version has. And a few of the scenes overlapped with DL's version, but a lot of them were unique, which was fun to see.


I noticed that.  I really like the touch of characters being in there. 



khertz said:


>


  That is just creepy-awesome!!!! 



khertz said:


> We came out on the other end and noticed Hertz sponsored the stroller rentals. We had quite a bit of fun with that.


You couldn't leverage that into any kind of VIP treatment could you?


----------



## DisneyKid4Life

khertz said:


> Yes, the song is a total earworm, but it doesn't bother me like it does some people (coughRobcough).



 I'll be honest. Part of me does regret a little not riding on my one Disneyland visit though. But only a very small part.



khertz said:


>



Nice little tribute to Canada. We do nothing if we're not playing hockey or ice fishing.

Small World seems to be a little like World Showcase. All stereotypes, all the time. 



khertz said:


>



Awwwww, I miss Snow White. 



khertz said:


> DLP 2-207 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
> Of course I had to pose by this one!



OK, that's pretty cool. I bet you didn't expect to see that.


----------



## khertz

hokieinpa said:


> Aw, I'm a Small World lover so I love the pictures of the DLP version! The "America" section is too funny, cowboys and football players eating popcorn? But didn't you miss the drunk hippo, just a little?
> 
> The storybook boats look amazing. The DL version looks so cute in pictures. But I'm loving these even more! I love the mini scenes and characters!
> 
> Great pictures from the whole afternoon! Can't wait to read about your (hopefully successful) evening!



The America section was so big and so full of stereotypes, but it made us laugh. I'm sure people from other countries feel the same way when they see how their culture is represented. I absolutely missed DRUNK HIPPO. She's my favorite!

I liked that the scenes were mostly different and included characters and music. Made it even cuter than the DL version!



missangelalexis said:


> I love all the pictures from IASW! Omgosh the football player
> 
> Aww the Canal Boats seems so cute, I love the Wizard of Oz scene!
> 
> Oh I really hope you finally get to ride those Studios headliners!!



I'm sure that's what French people think all Americans do all year round...watch football and eat popcorn! lol

The Canal boats had such cute scenes, and some of them were pretty underrepresented movies from the parks, so that made it more interesting to try to figure them out. Some we didn't recognize at all, so we had to google it! lol



Carrie_Cat said:


> Ok what does your IASW have for the US (and for France) as I'm curious to know the difference ?



At WDW, they don't have a representation of the US in Small World. For France, there is a big red white & blue Eiffel tower with little dancers surrounding it that say "Oooh la la!" with some fleur de lis decorating around the bottom. I want to say at DL the France scene is similar. At the end of the ride there is a little western scene which I assume is the US and it incorporates Woody, Jessie & Bullseye from Toy Story. 



afwdwfan said:


> Always fun to ride a classic.  But that song can really grate on you!
> 
> That is awesome!  It looks like it has a lot of different scenes in it.  I'd love to ride that version and check it all out.
> 
> Looks interesting.  Is there a narrator like DL?  If so, is it all in French?
> 
> I noticed that.  I really like the touch of characters being in there.
> 
> That is just creepy-awesome!!!!
> 
> You couldn't leverage that into any kind of VIP treatment could you?



DH can't stand the song! lol It totally doesn't bother me at all. DS and I have fun singing it in the car!

The canal boats don't have any kind of narration, and there is no guide. It's pretty much like Small World boats that are propelled with the water. Most of the scenes played music from the movies represented as you passed them.

I KNOW! I love how she's just staring down at you. Pretty creepy when you look up and notice it!

Unfortunately not, although that could have been the motive behind that amazing Disneyland Hotel upgrade! lol



DisneyKid4Life said:


> I'll be honest. Part of me does regret a little not riding on my one Disneyland visit though. But only a very small part.
> 
> Nice little tribute to Canada. We do nothing if we're not playing hockey or ice fishing.
> 
> Small World seems to be a little like World Showcase. All stereotypes, all the time.
> 
> Awwwww, I miss Snow White.
> 
> OK, that's pretty cool. I bet you didn't expect to see that.



Haha! You would probably actually LIKE that version (okay, maybe not like, maybe just not hate so much) with all of the Disney characters incorporated!

It's definitely all stereotypes, which I have noticed before, but it was REALLY obvious when taking in the America part! 

Totally not expecting the big New Orleans poster. Loved that little touch!!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

That dragon is really cool!  I can see kids getting pretty scared of it though!  

That really sucks that basically every good ride at the studios was down!  They almost should refund money when it is that bad.  

That sucks that the Blue Lagoon was closed too.  I get shutting down some of the smaller counter service places during slow periods but you'd think they'd keep open one of the main table service spots   Seems like it worked out in the end though as your lunch looks good - and definitely filling!

It's a Small World looks really cute there - I like some of the different scenes.  Does make you wonder what people who come from other countries think of their part of the ride if you found the Americas part so funny.  I mean, I know if I am not playing football I am cooking a hot dog over an open fire.    I guess to be more accurate and current they could just have a bunch of figures staring at their smartphones 

Sounds like a fun time just taking in some of the more classic rides - love the canal boat type ride and agree about having the little figures in there is a nice touch.


----------



## amazingact21

There's a dragon in the castle?! That's so cool!! Oh my goodness, that walk through looks awesome. My brother and sister in-law live in Germany and I've been hounding them to go to DL Paris for a year. And Alex and I are actively pursuing orders for Europe. Seeing all your pictures of the park gives me a little bit a breather that there will still be a nice Disney park to visit during the 4 years we'd be stationed there. Although, all the rides at the Studios might always be closed...


----------



## marDgreen88

I LOVE small world. There, I said it.  But seriously, it's just so cheerful, it's hard not to love it! 

Wow, thanks DLP for that stunningly accurate portrayal of American culture. It is appreciated. I'm so glad there is a doll roasting a hot dog over the fire. America.  What on earth, that is hilarious!

AHHHH I hope yall had better luck this time!


----------



## Dugette

All caught up!



khertz said:


> It was hands down the most amazing and beautiful nighttime show I have ever seen in a Disney park.


Wow. Just completely amazing. The pictures were incredible!



khertz said:


> Eventually, we were actually escorted out of the park because we were the last 2 guests!


 You troublemakers, you. 



khertz said:


> Please tell me how it gets any better than that!!


I don't believe it does. 



khertz said:


> I don't know if it was the time of year we were there or what, but there were less than 20 people there, I might even venture to say less than 15.


 Well, maybe it DOES get better. That's so bizarre that nobody was there.



khertz said:


> I really wanted a picture of us in front of the castle with no one around, so luckily we were able to spot a CM to take one for us.


 Very nice!



khertz said:


> This version of the ride is a lot more like the Disneyland version than the WDW version, but it also incorporates the insanely fast launch that Rock'n'Roller Coaster has!


Oooh, that sounds interesting!



khertz said:


> But it wasn't a total waste of footsteps because they had these cute statues of EVE and Wall-E nearby!


Adorable! 



khertz said:


> I forgot to post this picture with my last update, DH riding Space Mountain with a really lively group of fellow park-goers...


 Love it!

I really hope you get on those rides at the Studios!


----------



## khertz

TheMaxRebo said:


> That dragon is really cool!  I can see kids getting pretty scared of it though!
> 
> That really sucks that basically every good ride at the studios was down!  They almost should refund money when it is that bad.
> 
> That sucks that the Blue Lagoon was closed too.  I get shutting down some of the smaller counter service places during slow periods but you'd think they'd keep open one of the main table service spots   Seems like it worked out in the end though as your lunch looks good - and definitely filling!
> 
> It's a Small World looks really cute there - I like some of the different scenes.  Does make you wonder what people who come from other countries think of their part of the ride if you found the Americas part so funny.  I mean, I know if I am not playing football I am cooking a hot dog over an open fire.    I guess to be more accurate and current they could just have a bunch of figures staring at their smartphones
> 
> Sounds like a fun time just taking in some of the more classic rides - love the canal boat type ride and agree about having the little figures in there is a nice touch.



The dragon is so lifelike, I could definitely see how it would scare the heck out of some smaller kids. But without a little one to worry about, we were just in awe of how COOL it was!!

It was totally frustrating to have wasted all that precious time going over to the Studios only to find every single attraction we wanted to do not working. Especially when we only had one day!! The restaurant being closed was also a disappointment, but not nearly as much as the attractions. I guess because we hadn't really had our hearts set on eating there in the first place. Just would have been a nice bonus.

I kind of always knew in the back of my mind that the representations of the different countries are totally stereotypical but it didn't really sink in until seeing that America portion! lol Starbucks in one hand and smartphone in the other would be a good alternative.



amazingact21 said:


> There's a dragon in the castle?! That's so cool!! Oh my goodness, that walk through looks awesome. My brother and sister in-law live in Germany and I've been hounding them to go to DL Paris for a year. And Alex and I are actively pursuing orders for Europe. Seeing all your pictures of the park gives me a little bit a breather that there will still be a nice Disney park to visit during the 4 years we'd be stationed there. Although, all the rides at the Studios might always be closed...



The dragon was just about the coolest thing I have ever seen in a Disney park. I couldn't believe how lifelike it looked!! That would be so cool to spend a few years living in and exploring Europe!! In 4 years time, you might get to experience the headliners at least once. lol!



marDgreen88 said:


> I LOVE small world. There, I said it.  But seriously, it's just so cheerful, it's hard not to love it!
> 
> Wow, thanks DLP for that stunningly accurate portrayal of American culture. It is appreciated. I'm so glad there is a doll roasting a hot dog over the fire. America.  What on earth, that is hilarious!
> 
> AHHHH I hope yall had better luck this time!



Not gonna lie, I really enjoy Small World too! It was cool to see how it compared to the U.S. versions, and we got that great treat of seeing how we Americans are thought of. lol Weenie roasts & football!!!



Dugette said:


> Wow. Just completely amazing. The pictures were incredible!



DH really & truly outdid himself on those photos. They came out so great! And they are about the best representation of seeing the show that I can think of besides getting to experience it yourself. 



Dugette said:


> You troublemakers, you.



I know!! Haha We are total Disney rule breakers. It was definitely a strange experience to close down the park, especially now that all of our trips in recent memory have involved a little one where we could NEVER do that.



Dugette said:


> I don't believe it does.
> 
> Well, maybe it DOES get better. That's so bizarre that nobody was there.



Definitely bizarre, but SO cool!!! 



Dugette said:


> Oooh, that sounds interesting!



It was quite the twist on the ride we are used to at WDW. I didn't think much could be better than Space Mountain at Disneyland, but DLP outshines the rest!



Dugette said:


> Love it!
> 
> I really hope you get on those rides at the Studios!



It was quite the surreal experience to be the only ones on so many rides that morning!!


----------



## khertz

*Day 11 Continued: *Thursday September 25th

Here comes an enormous update, because I am ready to wrap up this TR and move on to our most recent Disneyland trip!

When I left off, after a quick stop at the hotel room, we were on our way over to the Studios to give those headliners one more try. As annoyed as we had been with the park earlier that morning, we just couldn't pass up the opportunity to get on the rides we had heard so much about, so we wanted to give the park another chance. So with fingers crossed, we headed inside.




DLP 2-218 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-219 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​
We stopped at Crush's Coaster first, but it had a posted wait time of 40 minutes standby and 45 for single rider! How is SR MORE than the standby?! So we kept walking over to Ratatouille. The posted standby was 50 minutes, so we grabbed a FP for later and tried the single rider line, which said only 5 minutes. 




DLP 2-221 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-222 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
The loading area​
We waited more than 5 but less than 10, so that was a win in my book. DH and I actually ended up in the same ride vehicle, just different rows.

So the premise of the ride is that you're one of the rats in the restaurant, hurrying around so as not to be seen. It uses lots of movement and HUGE 3D screens that make you feel enveloped in the scene. It was really amazing!




DLP 2-223 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​
I guess that's the only one DH managed to get inside the ride. It did kind of whip you from scene to scene so it was probably a tough one to photograph. 

Here's a few more of the beautiful exterior...




DLP 2-224 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-225 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
That is an actual restaurant! Would have been cool to eat at had we been in this park for lunch.​
We checked back with Crush and it was still posted at 45 minutes, with a long single rider line, so we decided to just wait it out. Ordinarily, I would have a hard time stomaching a wait that long when we only had a day to try both parks, but it reinforced that we had made a good decision in spending the afternoon and evening in the park the night before. It gave us the opportunity to do a lot so that we had just a little less stress on our full day. That made it a little easier to digest a longer wait.




DLP 2-220 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-226 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-227 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​
The queue was pretty boring, just a lot of switchbacks outside, then you get into the attraction building where you can see the loading platform.




DLP 2-228 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-229 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​
After about 40 minutes in line, we boarded. The ride vehicles seat 4 in the same way that TSM does, with 2 pairs sitting back to back but in a turtle shell. For the beginning slower part of the ride, DH and I were moving backwards the entire time. Then you get to the part of the ride that's the EAC and everything just goes crazy! It's like a regular rollercoaster track, but the turtle shells spin all around at the same time so you can never figure out which direction you're going in!! I love rollercoasters, and this definitely tops the list! It was so different from anything I have ever ridden before, and definitely the best of any Disney rollercoaster I have ever tried! DH and I both agreed it was worth waiting 40 minutes not to miss such an amazing attraction.

We decided to go check the wait at Rock n Rollercoaster before heading out. On the way, I couldn't help but love this...the Sorcerer hat with Peter Pan and Wendy flying around it!




DLP 2-230 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​RnRC only had a 20 minute wait, so we decided to give it a go.




DLP 2-233 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-231 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​
Despite being one of my favorites at WDW, it was totally not worth the wait here. There was no music, or anything lighting up like its WDW counterpart. Kind of lame after the launch! According to Wikipedia, there are supposed to be both, although the story is slightly altered from the WDW version, trying to help the band make a music video instead of trying to get to their concert. At the time, I figured that was the case, but we didn't feel like waiting to try it again and see if it was all working right. We were ready to go back over to DL for the rest of the day.




DLP 2-234 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Walt!​
Before we headed out though, we were ready to use some of our teatime credits and get the souvenir mug that they had at the Studios featuring Ratatouille. What are teatime credits? Kind of like snack credits in WDW, except that they could only be used for certain hours in the afternoon. We each had one credit for both days, so we had 4 vouchers sitting in our pockets. We went to one of the counter service restaurants and used one voucher to share a chocolate cake and a bottled Coke. With the voucher, we only had to pay the difference to get the souvenir mug, so we were able to get it for only 3.5 Euro. We shared our snack, then decided to stop in the room to see if we could Skype with DS for a bit.




DLP 2-235 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
So amazing to walk past this to get to our hotel!




DLP 2-236 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Felt so fancy having to use my room key to call the elevator!




DLP 2-237 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Our room​
Our attempt to Skype with DS didn't work, so we took a few minutes to relax after our late nights and early mornings. We also started plugging in our devices so that everything would be charged and ready for our departure home the next day. By the time we were getting back into Disneyland, it was about 4:30.

Again, our first stop upon arrival back inside the park was...




DLP 2-239 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​
We stopped at a shop first so DH could look through some t-shirts he had seen the night before and pick which one he wanted to buy. Then DH suggested riding Phantom Manor again since we were right there. The posted wait time was only 5 minutes.




DLP 2-240 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-241 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-242 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-243 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-244 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-245 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Big Thunder Mountain from the queue




DLP 2-246 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-247 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-248 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-249 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-250 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-251 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-253 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-254 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-255 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​*Continued in next post...*


----------



## khertz

*Day 11 Continued: *Thursday September 25th




DLP 2-256 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-257 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-258 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-259 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-260 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-261 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-262 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-263 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​
Since it wasn't raining this time when we exited the ride, we spent a little time exploring the tombstones and such outside after exiting.




DLP 2-265 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-266 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-267 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-268 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-269 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-270 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-271 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-272 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-273 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-274 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​After the ride, we decided to go use some more of our teatime credits. Each CS had different choices for the snack, so we checked a couple of different places to see what they had. Most had the same chocolate cake we'd had over at the Studios, or some other kind of pastry. Eventually, we came upon Colonel Hathi's in Adventureland that had caramel & nuts Magnum ice cream bars so we each got one of those and a drink.




DLP 2-277 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-276 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​
Since we were already in Adventureland, we decided we wanted one more ride on Pirates, so we made our way there after finishing our snacks. Hope you're not tired of ride pics yet!




DLP 2-278 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-279 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-280 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-281 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-282 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-283 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-284 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-285 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-286 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-289 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-290 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-291 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-292 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-293 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-294 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​
*Continued in next post...*


----------



## khertz

*Day 11 Continued: *Thursday September 25th




DLP 2-295 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​After our ride on Pirates, we were ready to grab some dinner. Kind of ridiculous after all those snacks, but what can I say? We ended up at the equivalent of Pinocchio's Village Haus, called Au Chalet de la Marionette Restaurant. 




DLP 2-296 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-297 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-298 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
How cute are these highchairs?




DLP 2-299 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​
Since we weren't extremely hungry, we decided to split a cheeseburger meal and used our last teatime credit on a sweet pretzel and a drink to share. After all of that food, we were pretty stuffed! 

We walked through Fantasyland and over to Discoveryland for our next adventure.




DLP 2-302 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-303 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-304 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-305 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-306 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​
We had pretty much ridden everything we had set out to do, but there was one more thing DH was interested in, Les Mystères du Nautilus. It's similar to the original 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea, which I had never experienced as a kid, but DH did. Only instead of a ride, it is a walk through attraction. 




DLP 2-307 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-309 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-310 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-311 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-312 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-313 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-314 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-315 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​
Not really knowing the story, it was still an interesting walk-through attraction. And unknown to us, this would end up being our final attraction of our stay at DLP! We tried to go over and ride the train last, but it wasn't operating. Instead of going to find something else to ride, we decided to go over and check out the DLP version of Downtown Disney called Disney Village. 




DLP 2-317 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Our beautiful hotel at sunset




DLP 2-318 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-319 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-320 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-321 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-322 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​We looked around World of Disney, but weren't grabbed by anything we hadn't seen inside the parks. 




DLP 2-323 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
Just found this funny! Cowboys and Wild West seemed pretty popular around here.​
Actually, we didn't find much in any of the stores we peeked into, except some cute displays!




DLP 2-324 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-325 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-326 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-327 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-328 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-329 by 
disneymom1024, on Flickr​
*Continued in next post...*


----------



## khertz

*Day 11 Continued: *Thursday September 25th

We spent quite a bit of time in the art store, as we usually do, pining after the expensive pieces we will never own.




DLP 2-330 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​We weren't in Disney Village long before we decided to go back to Disneyland for the evening.




DLP 2-331 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-332 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-333 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-334 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-335 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​
The sky was just beautiful as we made our way up Main Street!




DLP 2-336 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-337 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​
We stopped inside the glass shop on Main Street and saw one of the glass blowers at work. While it was nothing like the demonstration we saw in Venice, it was still cool to stop and watch him work for a few minutes.




DLP 2-338 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-339 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-340 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​
As we got closer to the castle, we could see that the hub area was WAY more packed than it had been the night before, and there was still 45 minutes to go before Disney Dreams! We decided to go ahead and find a spot to stop and set up so that we wouldn't be way down the street if we came back later. It was kind of nice after a day of nonstop walking and moving to just sit and chill for awhile. DH got his tripod set up and took a couple of photos as day transitioned into night.




DLP 2-341 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-342 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-343 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-344 by disneymom1024, on Flickr​
*UP NEXT: *One More Disney Dream


----------



## Dugette

khertz said:


> move on to our most recent Disneyland trip!


Can't wait to hear all about that! 



khertz said:


> How is SR MORE than the standby?!


 Bizarre!



khertz said:


> So the premise of the ride is that you're one of the rats in the restaurant, hurrying around so as not to be seen. It uses lots of movement and HUGE 3D screens that make you feel enveloped in the scene. It was really amazing!


Sounds really fun!



khertz said:


> I love rollercoasters, and this definitely tops the list! It was so different from anything I have ever ridden before, and definitely the best of any Disney rollercoaster I have ever tried!


And that sounds great too!



khertz said:


> There was no music


 So odd. No rock 'n' rollin' in there. 



khertz said:


> How cute are these highchairs?


Adorable! 

Love seeing all the sights and hearing all the details of your time at DLP!


----------



## missangelalexis

YAY I'm glad you were able to get to ride the headliners in the other park! I'm glad Crush's Coaster was worth the wait, sounds like a fun ride! Sorry RnR was disappointing though. 

Disney Village is themed so nicely! Love all the pics.

And those last shots of the castle are gorgeous!


----------



## khertz

Dugette said:


> Can't wait to hear all about that!
> 
> 
> Bizarre!
> 
> 
> Sounds really fun!
> 
> 
> And that sounds great too!
> 
> 
> So odd. No rock 'n' rollin' in there.
> 
> 
> Adorable!
> 
> Love seeing all the sights and hearing all the details of your time at DLP!



I'm hoping to get it started sometime this week! Just waiting on DH to start editing the pics so I can upload them. 

The Ratatouille ride is SO fun! It would be totally fun if they added something similar to the France pavilion in Epcot. And I wouldn't mind a replica of Crush's Coaster finding its way to WDW either.

RnRC is not nearly as fun and exciting without the music blaring in your ears! I never realized that as much as I did this time.

Thanks!



missangelalexis said:


> YAY I'm glad you were able to get to ride the headliners in the other park! I'm glad Crush's Coaster was worth the wait, sounds like a fun ride! Sorry RnR was disappointing though.
> 
> Disney Village is themed so nicely! Love all the pics.
> 
> And those last shots of the castle are gorgeous!



We were so glad we didn't have to leave without ever getting to try them. They were so awesome!! RnRC was a bummer, but that was really just an add-on. We were most excited about Ratatouille and Crush, so getting to experience both of those was great.

Disney Village was so nice to walk around and not as crowded as DTD tends to be. 

Thanks! It's so hard to take a bad pic of that beauty.


----------



## hokieinpa

So glad you got a chance to experience a few big rides at the Studios! The Crush Coaster does sound really cool!

I just can't get over all the details at Phantom Manor! And that queue is amazing!

I remember riding 20,000 Leagues back when I first went to Disney World when I was 9 or so. I don't remember much but it's nice to see a form of it still around!

Excited to see some more great pictures of the nighttime show!


----------



## Imagineer5

Wow, so wonderful to come back from my DIS hiatus and see so many great pics from DLP!! EEK! you had such a productive day, I can't believe how much you accomplished! The earlier jaunt into the studios was disappointing but glad you made it back inside to ride - Assuming the CM's ALLOW me on ratatouille, i'll be most upset to miss Crush's bc that sounds so cool.  Too bad you weren't able to eat at the Blue Lagoon, though we aren't planning on eating there (the menu doesn't really excite me) but we ARE planning on Chez Remy's so excited about that


----------



## afwdwfan

khertz said:


> Here comes an enormous update, because I am ready to wrap up this TR and move on to our most recent Disneyland trip!


I'm definitely enjoying this one.... but as long as you have another TR coming up, I guess we can speed through the rest of it.  



khertz said:


> We waited more than 5 but less than 10, so that was a win in my book. DH and I actually ended up in the same ride vehicle, just different rows.


Seems like it worked out well.  I think it would be a fun ride to try and I'm glad you finally could do it. 



khertz said:


> After about 40 minutes in line, we boarded. The ride vehicles seat 4 in the same way that TSM does, with 2 pairs sitting back to back but in a turtle shell. For the beginning slower part of the ride, DH and I were moving backwards the entire time. Then you get to the part of the ride that's the EAC and everything just goes crazy! It's like a regular rollercoaster track, but the turtle shells spin all around at the same time so you can never figure out which direction you're going in!! I love rollercoasters, and this definitely tops the list! It was so different from anything I have ever ridden before, and definitely the best of any Disney rollercoaster I have ever tried! DH and I both agreed it was worth waiting 40 minutes not to miss such an amazing attraction.


Sounds like an incredible ride!  I'm glad it justified the wait! 



khertz said:


> Despite being one of my favorites at WDW, it was totally not worth the wait here. There was no music, or anything lighting up like its WDW counterpart. Kind of lame after the launch! According to Wikipedia, there are supposed to be both, although the story is slightly altered from the WDW version, trying to help the band make a music video instead of trying to get to their concert. At the time, I figured that was the case, but we didn't feel like waiting to try it again and see if it was all working right. We were ready to go back over to DL for the rest of the day.


Yuck.  I'm sorry it was such a disappointment.  That ride would definitely be an entirely different experience without the music and effects.  I think I'd still enjoy the coaster for what it is, but it would definitely be lacking that little bit extra that makes it so special. 



khertz said:


> Hope you're not tired of ride pics yet!


Of course not!  And they're great, as usual. 



khertz said:


> We ended up at the equivalent of Pinocchio's Village Haus, called Au Chalet de la Marionette Restaurant.


Is there some kind of Disney corporate rule that there has to be some kind of variation of this restaurant in every park they build?



khertz said:


> We had pretty much ridden everything we had set out to do, but there was one more thing DH was interested in, Les Mystères du Nautilus. It's similar to the original 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea, which I had never experienced as a kid, but DH did. Only instead of a ride, it is a walk through attraction.


Looks like a fun attraction.  Although I think I'd prefer riding in the subs. 



khertz said:


> DLP 2-326 by disneymom1024, on Flickr


Um... do I see DuckTales and TaleSpin references?????

Why does Disneyland Paris get the cool stuff?????


----------



## marDgreen88

Yay! So glad you were able to get on all the rides you wanted to ride in Studios after all. And more importantly that they were all great rides! (Besides RNRC, I suppose. Darn.) I can't quite get a feel of how Crush's coaster works with how the seating is, but it does sound really cool! 

Seeing all those skeletons on Phantom Manor reminds me of Pirates! Haha

Once again, your DH took some beautiful pictures and I am in awe of how pretty everything is.


----------



## MEK

Wow - that was a picture-a-polouzza update!  Impressive! 

As much as I enjoy looking at the pakr pictures I am still blown away by the Phantom Manor photos.  They are so awesome.  Did you post some like that in an earlier update.  My DIS time has been so spoardic lately that I really can't remember.

Boo that the skyping did not work.  That had to be disappointing, but at least you were going home the next day to see your little guy! 

Crush's Coaster?  Did I read that right?  Sounds pretty darn cool, but I'm shocked the RnR fell short. 

Anyho - please send me the bat signal when you start your next TR.  I don't want to miss it.


----------



## khertz

hokieinpa said:


> So glad you got a chance to experience a few big rides at the Studios! The Crush Coaster does sound really cool!
> 
> I just can't get over all the details at Phantom Manor! And that queue is amazing!
> 
> I remember riding 20,000 Leagues back when I first went to Disney World when I was 9 or so. I don't remember much but it's nice to see a form of it still around!
> 
> Excited to see some more great pictures of the nighttime show!



It was great to finally be able to get to experience them, because Crush & Ratatouille definitely lived up to the hype!

Phantom Manor is pretty awesome. I like that it's totally different from the US versions of the ride with still a few scenes that are the same or at least familiar.

I never did get to experience 20,000 Leagues, so it was cool to see something similar even if it was just a walkthrough.



Imagineer5 said:


> Wow, so wonderful to come back from my DIS hiatus and see so many great pics from DLP!! EEK! you had such a productive day, I can't believe how much you accomplished! The earlier jaunt into the studios was disappointing but glad you made it back inside to ride - Assuming the CM's ALLOW me on ratatouille, i'll be most upset to miss Crush's bc that sounds so cool.  Too bad you weren't able to eat at the Blue Lagoon, though we aren't planning on eating there (the menu doesn't really excite me) but we ARE planning on Chez Remy's so excited about that



It definitely helped the we had such low crowds to be able to get so much done. Seems like we went at a great time of year! Plus the weather was great, if not just a little too cool in the morning on the second day. I'm SO glad we had a better experience the second time at the Studios because those two rides were totally worth it! 

It will be a bummer to miss out on Crush, but it's for a great reason.  Chez Remy's looked amazing from what we could see as we exited the ride! But we just weren't over there for meal time so we didn't even try it out for a walk-up. Hopefully it's as good as it looks!



afwdwfan said:


> I'm definitely enjoying this one.... but as long as you have another TR coming up, I guess we can speed through the rest of it.
> 
> Seems like it worked out well.  I think it would be a fun ride to try and I'm glad you finally could do it.
> 
> Sounds like an incredible ride!  I'm glad it justified the wait!
> 
> Yuck.  I'm sorry it was such a disappointment.  That ride would definitely be an entirely different experience without the music and effects.  I think I'd still enjoy the coaster for what it is, but it would definitely be lacking that little bit extra that makes it so special.
> 
> Of course not!  And they're great, as usual.
> 
> Is there some kind of Disney corporate rule that there has to be some kind of variation of this restaurant in every park they build?
> 
> Looks like a fun attraction.  Although I think I'd prefer riding in the subs.
> 
> 
> Um... do I see DuckTales and TaleSpin references?????
> 
> Why does Disneyland Paris get the cool stuff?????



The Ratatouille ride was really interesting because it was trackless, so when you were moving around, it felt really fast and kind of wild! Crush was in a league all its own...just an all around amazing roller coaster! So glad we were able to get on them both on our second try at the Studios.

The coaster was surprisingly just okay without the music and effects, probably because it was something I was expecting and disappointed not to see. 

Never having ridden 20,000 Leagues, I think it would probably be a lot more fun in ride form, but the walkthrough was still pretty interesting.

We loved seeing all the Disney Afternoon characters in the stores!! 



marDgreen88 said:


> Yay! So glad you were able to get on all the rides you wanted to ride in Studios after all. And more importantly that they were all great rides! (Besides RNRC, I suppose. Darn.) I can't quite get a feel of how Crush's coaster works with how the seating is, but it does sound really cool!
> 
> Seeing all those skeletons on Phantom Manor reminds me of Pirates! Haha
> 
> Once again, your DH took some beautiful pictures and I am in awe of how pretty everything is.



RnRC was a disappointment, but the other two were definite hits! And Crush was totally worth the wait. Here's a pic I pulled off a Google image search that shows the ride vehicle.




039_212 by disneymom1024, on Flickr

It goes straight for awhile, but when you get to the EAC it starts spinning around in circles!

The end of Phantom Manor felt very much like a Western version of Pirates!




MEK said:


> Wow - that was a picture-a-polouzza update!  Impressive!
> 
> As much as I enjoy looking at the pakr pictures I am still blown away by the Phantom Manor photos.  They are so awesome.  Did you post some like that in an earlier update.  My DIS time has been so spoardic lately that I really can't remember.
> 
> Boo that the skyping did not work.  That had to be disappointing, but at least you were going home the next day to see your little guy!
> 
> Crush's Coaster?  Did I read that right?  Sounds pretty darn cool, but I'm shocked the RnR fell short.
> 
> Anyho - please send me the bat signal when you start your next TR.  I don't want to miss it.



DH took SO. MANY. PICTURES! It was pretty hard not to photograph everything though because who knows if we will ever get a chance to go back.

I did post some Phantom Manor pics in an earlier update, but I think this more recent batch came out a little better. 

I'm glad that if there was a time Skyping didn't work, it wasn't until the day before we left. That would have been really bad during the beginning of the trip! Thank goodness for technology so we could still feel connected to our little guy even from so far away.

Crush's Coaster was freaking amazing! That is something I wouldn't mind seeing coming to WDW!

I definitely will.


----------



## khertz

*Day 11 Continued: *Thursday September 25th

When I left off, we had found a spot for Disney Dreams. It was a lot more crowded than it had been the night before, maybe because the weather had been so nasty the night before. But I'm glad we had decided to see it the night before because we had been so close to the Castle with nothing obstructing our view. Tonight it was a little more obstructed, but it was okay because it was like a bonus viewing. We had about 45 minutes to wait until the show started, but once it did, I swear it was even better on the second viewing!!




DLP 2-346 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-348 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-350 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-352 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-354 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-357 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-360 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-362 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-364 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-367 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-368 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-373 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-374 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-377 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-381 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-384 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-385 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-386 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-387 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-388 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-392 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-396 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-397 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​*Continued in next post...*




​


----------



## khertz

*Day 11 Continued: *Thursday September 25th




DLP 2-399 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-402 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-406 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-407 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-410 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-411 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-414 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-415 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-419 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-420 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-423 by disneymom1024, on Flickr




DLP 2-425 by disneymom1024, on Flickr

​Once the again beautiful show ended, we were ready to head back to the room because we had a super early wakeup call the next morning! Unlike the night before when it was only us and a few CM's on Main Street as we exited, there were, shall I say, quite a few more people headed to the exit with us.




DLP 2-426 by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​
Despite the huge mass of people, we were still back in our room a little after 9 to finish packing as much as we could and get ready for bed.

We didn't take any pictures on the last day, so I'll just do a quick recap of departure day here in this post instead of making a separate one.

*Day 12: *Friday September 26th

The next morning we were up at 5 am to throw our last minute things in our bags and head down to the lobby to meet our driver, who was already there, so we left even earlier to get to the airport than we had planned. Passport check and security went super fast. We grabbed a little something for breakfast, then went to wait at our terminal. Unfortunately, our flight kept getting delayed, not by much but enough that our already short layover was looking to be shorter and shorter!

We didn't board until 30 minutes after our original departure, and then it seemed to take forever to take off. Of course I was stressing like crazy, but there wasn't much that could be done. We had 9 hours ahead of us until we would get to Atlanta. I watched a couple of movies, napped, and DH and I took out his laptop to start looking through pictures from our trip. We had only an hour by the time we landed in Atlanta until our next flight. Luckily border control was totally automated, so it didn't take long at all. But we still had to collect our bags and go back through security before we could go to the next terminal. That had me a little panicked, but it was actually pretty quick.

We made it to our next gate just in time because they were already boarding, but we didn't have time to stop for any food, so we were getting pretty hungry, but we only had an hour flight to New Orleans so we figured we could make it. As soon as we landed, we had a message from Delta that one of our bags didn't make it onto the flight. UGH! We went to baggage services and were told it was on the next flight that would be landing at 3:30 and by then it was already 2:40, so we decided just to wait for it there instead of having them have to ship it home to us. Of course by that time we were STARVING, so we went looking for something to eat, only to find that in all the renovations they were doing, all of the fast food places were closed! Well, at least we wasted some time just walking around...

Once we finally had our bag, we went to track down my car that my dad had been nice enough to bring to the airport and park for us so that we didn't have to wait on anyone to come pick us up. We got some food on the way to my parent's house. We had originally planned on picking up DS and driving the 2 hours home since it was still mid afternoon, but we were just too exhausted so we ended up spending the night.

DS was so happy to see us when we got there and of course, I was thrilled!!!

I swear, the three of us were all in bed by 8:30 when DS went to bed. 

Here's my little guy the next morning, still happy to see us home.




Untitled by disneymom1024, on Flickr
​We got home to our own house by 10 am the next day, and when we started unpacking, we saw a notice in the suitcase we'd had to wait for that it had been chosen for extra inspection by the TSA and that's why it hadn't made it onto the plane! So annoying, but it was nice to be home with all of our stuff.

And that's the end! I already kind of did a wrap up of our ABD Viva Italia portion of the trip, and I would absolutely recommend this trip, and do it again and again if given the opportunity! We haven't planned our next ABD yet with the baby coming and all, but I know this trip won't be our last ABD experience.

As for Disneyland Paris, I'll just say that I was definitely hesitant to add on even more days that meant being away from DS, and DH really had to convince me to do it. But it was such an amazing and incredible experience, and there were several times over that day and a half in the parks that I would look at him with a smile and say, "Thank you so much for making me do this!" It was a must as a Disney fan, and one of the most gorgeous Disney parks I have ever been in. The fantastic upgrade to the beautiful Disneyland Hotel didn't hurt, of course, but I would have loved it even staying at our original resort. It was a perfect way to cap off a long and amazing vacation. It was both of our first times in Europe, and it was truly a trip to remember!!

Thanks so much to everyone who has followed along from day 1 of this monstrous Trip Report. It is definitely the longest one I have ever tackled!! Whether you commented or not, I appreciate you taking the time to take a look at this labor of love of mine that I was determined to finish!


----------



## OKW Lover

Thanks for the wrap-up Kristy!  and thanks to Dustin for the great pictures.


----------



## christannj

I second Jeff's remarks and want to say that I am very happy that you persevered and finished this trip report because those of us who shared in the experience have been able to relive it and for the Disneyland Paris part those of us who have never been there have been able to experience it.


----------



## marDgreen88

The Disney Dream pictures are once again fantastic! That show looks incredible. 

What an awesome trip this must have been. Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## WebmasterMike

Love the end of the trip report, Kristy!!  Such great memories (from Italy and DLRP)!!


----------



## auroralark

I don't think I've commented before, but thanks so much for taking the time to share your trip! It looked so amazing. I hope to get to Italy and DLP myself one day.


----------



## Dugette

Wow, those pictures of Disney Dreams are absolutely incredible! Love them!

Great trip report! I loved hearing about something a bit different than all the WDW trips. And all the beautiful photos didn't hurt either. Thanks for sharing this trip!


----------



## saintstickets

One of the best TRs evah!!!  If a TR makes you want to visit, informs or gives you ideas, then it is a success.  Yours has done all 3!!  God's blessing on the upcoming arrival.  Soon all 4 of you will be heading out on the next adventure and hopefully we'll get to share with another TR!


----------



## Imagineer5

Beautiful wrap up! What a nice end to the trip with Dreams! The travel day sounds exhausting (and I forgot we will have to grab our luggage and go back through security on our way home, ugh!).  That is interesting about the bag and them knowing exactly where it is - that wasn't too bad of a wait though (I can imagine being VERY hungry by that point though!!). 

The TR was wonderful, thank YOU for taking the time to write it all up!! I am so glad you had a great time at both the ABD tour and DLP.


----------



## rdkeim

I absolutely loved this TR!  So fun to follow along on your BIG adventure!  I can see where after one ABD it could become addictive.  The pictures were just out of this world - hats off to your DH. Thank you so much for sharing this with us.  

My DH and I are taking a guided 12 night trip to Alaska in Aug.  Planning on Europe next time around and I'll definitely be checking out ABD.


----------



## afwdwfan

khertz said:


> Once the again beautiful show ended, we were ready to head back to the room because we had a super early wakeup call the next morning! Unlike the night before when it was only us and a few CM's on Main Street as we exited, there were, shall I say, quite a few more people headed to the exit with us.


As usual, the pictures were phenomenal.   

I love Wishes, but this show just looks absolutely amazing.



khertz said:


> Of course by that time we were STARVING, so we went looking for something to eat, only to find that in all the renovations they were doing, all of the fast food places were closed! Well, at least we wasted some time just walking around...


Of course everything is closed.  

Oh well, at least you got your bag. 



khertz said:


> And that's the end! I already kind of did a wrap up of our ABD Viva Italia portion of the trip, and I would absolutely recommend this trip, and do it again and again if given the opportunity! We haven't planned our next ABD yet with the baby coming and all, but I know this trip won't be our last ABD experience.


You certainly made me want to try one sometime.  And go to DLP sometime. 

Ok, I'm gonna have to stop reading your TR's because my bank account can't handle the things you're making me want to experience!!!  



khertz said:


> As for Disneyland Paris, I'll just say that I was definitely hesitant to add on even more days that meant being away from DS, and DH really had to convince me to do it. But it was such an amazing and incredible experience, and there were several times over that day and a half in the parks that I would look at him with a smile and say, "Thank you so much for making me do this!" It was a must as a Disney fan, and one of the most gorgeous Disney parks I have ever been in. The fantastic upgrade to the beautiful Disneyland Hotel didn't hurt, of course, but I would have loved it even staying at our original resort. It was a perfect way to cap off a long and amazing vacation. It was both of our first times in Europe, and it was truly a trip to remember!!


I get not wanting to spend the extra time away.  But I'm glad that it turned out to be such a great experience for you.  It would be hard to be in Paris and not get out and see things like the Eiffel Tower, but the way things ended up happening, I really think you guys made the right call to head to the park for some bonus time that first evening.  There will be other opportunities to get to Paris if you're going to go on more ABD trips...


----------



## distravel

WOW. What a fabulous trip report! Thanks for taking the time to share your detailed narration and your husband's beautiful photos with us. Best wishes to your growing family.


----------



## jdfmommy

Thanks so much for sharing this amazing trip!!


----------



## Cousin Orville

Awesome trip report!  I enjoyed following along.  It makes me want to return to Italy and DLP!


----------



## missangelalexis

GORGEOUS photos! Such a treat that you got to see it twice! 

Wow that's a lot of people!

Sorry the trip home was a little stressful but you made it! And I'm sure DS was so so happy to see you both! 

Thank you for sharing this awesome trip! I'm so glad it was everything you wanted it to be and that you don't regret adding the time in Paris. 

Can't wait to hear about the DL trip!!


----------



## skier_pete

Catching up again - I've been a BAD reader. Love all the pictures of DLP. DLP isn't high on my list of places to go, though I REALLY want to go to Paris again. (I went with a high school French class at 16 and haven't been back since - almost 30 years!)  I couldn't imagine going there and not going into Paris, just about the most beautiful place in the world IMO.  I suppose when we do someday get to Paris we will add on  a day or two to at least see DLP, from your posts it looks like 2 days would probably be enough. I MUCH more want to see Tokyo DisneySea someday. Paris is probably another 5 years off, and who knows when we'll ever get to Tokyo. 

That said, it looked like you had a wonderful time there, and certainly getting upgraded to the Disneyland Hotel must have made it extra special. Looking forward to continuing to read your TR for DL as well as your upcoming trips!!


----------



## Gracefulskinny

Loved the TR! Well Done start to finish!


----------



## khertz

OKW Lover said:


> Thanks for the wrap-up Kristy!  and thanks to Dustin for the great pictures.



Thanks so much, Jeff! We so enjoyed meeting & traveling with you & Val!



christannj said:


> I second Jeff's remarks and want to say that I am very happy that you persevered and finished this trip report because those of us who shared in the experience have been able to relive it and for the Disneyland Paris part those of us who have never been there have been able to experience it.



Thanks so much, Chris! Although it was a large undertaking, I appreciated also being able to relive the trip through writing the TR, and love looking back on all the fun we had and amazing things we were able to see! It was a pleasure sharing the experience with you, Chuck, Mike & Rick!



marDgreen88 said:


> The Disney Dream pictures are once again fantastic! That show looks incredible.
> 
> What an awesome trip this must have been. Thanks so much for sharing!



It is truly the most amazing Disney nighttime show ever. We were so happy we had decided to see it both nights!

Thanks for reading along & commenting! 



WebmasterMike said:


> Love the end of the trip report, Kristy!!  Such great memories (from Italy and DLRP)!!



Thanks so much, Mike! It was an amazing trip, and we loved meeting you, Christy & Joyce! Gotta say congrats to you on your newest title around here on the DIS. 



auroralark said:


> I don't think I've commented before, but thanks so much for taking the time to share your trip! It looked so amazing. I hope to get to Italy and DLP myself one day.



Thank you for taking the time to read! I know it was pretty long, but there were just so many amazing memories to cram into it.



Dugette said:


> Wow, those pictures of Disney Dreams are absolutely incredible! Love them!
> 
> Great trip report! I loved hearing about something a bit different than all the WDW trips. And all the beautiful photos didn't hurt either. Thanks for sharing this trip!



Thanks! I had to actually weed those down, because DH took at least 100 that night alone! It was so hard to narrow down.

Thanks so much! We had an amazing time on our first ABD, and it was a great way to combine a place I have always wanted to visit with our love of Disney.



saintstickets said:


> One of the best TRs evah!!!  If a TR makes you want to visit, informs or gives you ideas, then it is a success.  Yours has done all 3!!  God's blessing on the upcoming arrival.  Soon all 4 of you will be heading out on the next adventure and hopefully we'll get to share with another TR!



Awwwww, thanks so much, Bill! You are too kind!!  Our next adventure will be VERY soon...we are heading back to WDW in October!  It will be DD's Disney TR debut. 



Imagineer5 said:


> Beautiful wrap up! What a nice end to the trip with Dreams! The travel day sounds exhausting (and I forgot we will have to grab our luggage and go back through security on our way home, ugh!).  That is interesting about the bag and them knowing exactly where it is - that wasn't too bad of a wait though (I can imagine being VERY hungry by that point though!!).
> 
> The TR was wonderful, thank YOU for taking the time to write it all up!! I am so glad you had a great time at both the ABD tour and DLP.



Thank you so much! Dreams was a perfect way to end a practically perfect trip. If it would have ended right there and we could have been teleported home, that would have been fantastic.  It was good to go home with all of our stuff but we were definitely starving and exhausted just sitting there waiting for our bag to arrive.



rdkeim said:


> I absolutely loved this TR!  So fun to follow along on your BIG adventure!  I can see where after one ABD it could become addictive.  The pictures were just out of this world - hats off to your DH. Thank you so much for sharing this with us.
> 
> My DH and I are taking a guided 12 night trip to Alaska in Aug.  Planning on Europe next time around and I'll definitely be checking out ABD.



So glad you enjoyed it!! It was definitely a BIG adventure for us, since we had never been to Europe and had never left DS for more than a long weekend.  I so appreciated DH taking the thousands of pictures he did to remember such an amazing adventure, and all of the time it took him to edit them for me to be able to share here.

I don't think we would ever travel to another country (especially one with a language barrier) without ABD. They are so incredible!!


----------



## khertz

afwdwfan said:


> As usual, the pictures were phenomenal.
> 
> I love Wishes, but this show just looks absolutely amazing.
> 
> Of course everything is closed.
> 
> Oh well, at least you got your bag.
> 
> You certainly made me want to try one sometime.  And go to DLP sometime.
> 
> Ok, I'm gonna have to stop reading your TR's because my bank account can't handle the things you're making me want to experience!!!
> 
> I get not wanting to spend the extra time away.  But I'm glad that it turned out to be such a great experience for you.  It would be hard to be in Paris and not get out and see things like the Eiffel Tower, but the way things ended up happening, I really think you guys made the right call to head to the park for some bonus time that first evening.  There will be other opportunities to get to Paris if you're going to go on more ABD trips...



Wishes, World of Color...still love them, but Disney Dreams is in a league all its own! Truly amazing nighttime entertainment.

While we didn't have the best luck with airports, it was good that our bag was only 45 minutes behind us so we had the option to wait for it. 

 My apologies! This trip, while I won't say once in a LIFETIME, because I would definitely love to visit Italy again some day, it was a once in a LONG TIME trip! Not cheap by any means, but absolutely worth every single penny.

I would love to take the Knights & Lights ABD someday, so I hope that seeing the Eiffel Tower someday is not out of the realm of possibility. 



distravel said:


> WOW. What a fabulous trip report! Thanks for taking the time to share your detailed narration and your husband's beautiful photos with us. Best wishes to your growing family.



Aw, thank you so much for the kind words! I loved reliving the trip through this TR, so I appreciate that others care enough to read about it.



jdfmommy said:


> Thanks so much for sharing this amazing trip!!



You're very welcome! Thanks for reading!



Cousin Orville said:


> Awesome trip report!  I enjoyed following along.  It makes me want to return to Italy and DLP!



Thanks so much for all of your comments along the way! It makes me want to return to both too. Dangerous!!! 




missangelalexis said:


> GORGEOUS photos! Such a treat that you got to see it twice!
> 
> Wow that's a lot of people!
> 
> Sorry the trip home was a little stressful but you made it! And I'm sure DS was so so happy to see you both!
> 
> Thank you for sharing this awesome trip! I'm so glad it was everything you wanted it to be and that you don't regret adding the time in Paris.
> 
> Can't wait to hear about the DL trip!!



We were both so glad we made the decision to see it both nights, as one viewing just wasn't enough! It was crazy how packed Main Street was that second night compared to the first! 

Thanks for taking the time to read along! 



********** said:


> Catching up again - I've been a BAD reader. Love all the pictures of DLP. DLP isn't high on my list of places to go, though I REALLY want to go to Paris again. (I went with a high school French class at 16 and haven't been back since - almost 30 years!)  I couldn't imagine going there and not going into Paris, just about the most beautiful place in the world IMO.  I suppose when we do someday get to Paris we will add on  a day or two to at least see DLP, from your posts it looks like 2 days would probably be enough. I MUCH more want to see Tokyo DisneySea someday. Paris is probably another 5 years off, and who knows when we'll ever get to Tokyo.
> 
> That said, it looked like you had a wonderful time there, and certainly getting upgraded to the Disneyland Hotel must have made it extra special. Looking forward to continuing to read your TR for DL as well as your upcoming trips!!



I totally understand, I have found my DIS time to be more limited lately too, but I'm trying to stay caught up because I do enjoy it so much!! I really hope one day we make it back, maybe with ABD, to experience Paris properly. Without knowing how busy it gets during other times of the year, 2 days seems like plenty of time to experience the two parks with how anemic Studios is. 

The upgrade was totally amazing! It definitely made adding the DLP portion to the trip even more worth it!



Gracefulskinny said:


> Loved the TR! Well Done start to finish!



Thanks so much!!


----------



## khertz

Thanks again to everyone for their kind words as this TR has come to an end. Whether you commented once or a hundred times, I appreciate every single one of you for taking the time to do so! A lot of you have followed me over from our WDW trip reports, so I thought I would post a link here for those that are interested in reading about our family's trip to Disneyland in March of this year!

*"Does this ride have drops?" A March 2015 Disneyland Adventure*​


----------



## DDuck4Life

Just want to say a big THANK YOU to everyone who commented on the Photos and how they came out. A lot of time and effort went into them and all of it is made worth it with all the wonderful comments.


----------



## MinnieOmie

Thank you for the trip report.  It was great reliving this experience and learning about DLP.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Thanks so much for writing up this TR Kritsty!  I really enjoyed it and you did a great job.  Definitely would like to do an ABD in the future - and this TR definitely is part of the reason why

Glad you were happy in the end that you added on the DL Paris days!


----------



## khertz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Thanks so much for writing up this TR Kritsty!  I really enjoyed it and you did a great job.  Definitely would like to do an ABD in the future - and this TR definitely is part of the reason why
> 
> Glad you were happy in the end that you added on the DL Paris days!



Thanks so much, Phil! That really does mean a lot. I can't stress enough how wonderful it was traveling with ABD. If you ever get the opportunity to do one, you won't be disappointed!

Really, as eager as I was to get home to DS, I think I would have regretted skipping DLP, considering we have no idea if and when we will be back in Europe. It was too good of an opportunity to pass up! Props to DH for coming up with that plan in the first place.


----------



## theworldneedscolor

Hi Kristy! Just wanted to let you know I'm rereading this TR because I just got back from my College Program, and need some Europe wanderlust to help me cope with my severe post-Disney depression 

Hope your May trip went well! Seems like we just missed each other; I think the last day of my program was the first day of your trip. I'll definitely be keeping a lookout for any new trip reports!


----------



## khertz

theworldneedscolor said:


> Hi Kristy! Just wanted to let you know I'm rereading this TR because I just got back from my College Program, and need some Europe wanderlust to help me cope with my severe post-Disney depression
> 
> Hope your May trip went well! Seems like we just missed each other; I think the last day of my program was the first day of your trip. I'll definitely be keeping a lookout for any new trip reports!



Yes I saw that on Instagram that we just missed each other!! Looks like you had a great time on your CP but I'm sure it was tough to leave 

I'm almost finished with October and hoping I can do February & May at the same time!! Fingers crossed I can keep up... Lol

Oh yeah and would you mind if I share that picture of you & DS from February in the tr? I don't want to post something of you without permission! It's cool if you would rather me not.


----------



## theworldneedscolor

khertz said:


> Yes I saw that on Instagram that we just missed each other!! Looks like you had a great time on your CP but I'm sure it was tough to leave
> 
> I'm almost finished with October and hoping I can do February & May at the same time!! Fingers crossed I can keep up... Lol
> 
> Oh yeah and would you mind if I share that picture of you & DS from February in the tr? I don't want to post something of you without permission! It's cool if you would rather me not.



I didn't get a chance to be on the DIS much while I was in Florida, so I'm looking forward to getting caught up with October before you start your next two!

I would love to be featured in your trip report!


----------



## Burgundy Rose

By far the TR that I reread the most. My best friend is a lover of all things Italy but up till reading your trip report, I didn't feel any pull towards the country at all. You completely sold me on the idea! ABD's exclusive access also looks so special and the guides sound amazing. Thank you so much for posting this and for including so many food pictures and so many anecdotes, I've learned so much just reading this, I can't imagine what it must be like in person!


----------



## khertz

Burgundy Rose said:


> By far the TR that I reread the most. My best friend is a lover of all things Italy but up till reading your trip report, I didn't feel any pull towards the country at all. You completely sold me on the idea! ABD's exclusive access also looks so special and the guides sound amazing. Thank you so much for posting this and for including so many food pictures and so many anecdotes, I've learned so much just reading this, I can't imagine what it must be like in person!



Oh, wow, thank you so much! This reply popping up was a nice blast from the past.  I probably need to re-read this TR again myself. I miss this trip and think about it every single day! It was tough keeping up with taking notes while still remembering to enjoy myself, but I'm glad I did so I can look back on this report to remember everything we did and saw and, most importantly, ate!! lol


----------



## khertz

Apparently somehow a couple of my photos were changed to some really disturbing images. So if you were the DISer who saw them and reported the post, first thank you for reporting so the images could be removed, and second, I'm sorry you had to see that!!  I don't know if my DISboards account was hacked or what but I went ahead and changed my password just in case because the Flickr photos were fine.


----------



## sayhello

khertz said:


> Apparently somehow a couple of my photos were changed to some really disturbing images. So if you were the DISer who saw them and reported the post, first thank you for reporting so the images could be removed, and second, I'm sorry you had to see that!!  I don't know if my DISboards account was hacked or what but I went ahead and changed my password just in case because the Flickr photos were fine.


Well that's scary!!    So you're saying that photos that were actually hosted here on the DIS were replaced?  Or the links in the report were messed with?

I'm sorry someone did that to you.    There are some sick folks out in the world.

Sayhello


----------



## khertz

sayhello said:


> Well that's scary!!    So you're saying that photos that were actually hosted here on the DIS were replaced?  Or the links in the report were messed with?
> 
> I'm sorry someone did that to you.    There are some sick folks out in the world.
> 
> Sayhello



I'm not 100% sure what happened. The links under the photos still went to the correct photos on my Flickr account, but the photos were somehow changed. The webmaster that contacted me is supposed to be looking into it for me. It's like someone went into the post and just changed the actual photo that shows up, not changing the link. Very scary & disturbing!!! I was horrified when I read the message the webmaster sent me.


----------



## carpenta

Could be the Russians....LOL....


----------



## khertz

carpenta said:


> Could be the Russians....LOL....


----------

